# Lace Party continuing with WIP's etc, April 9th, 2018



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.

Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!). 

The above I have copied straight from Belle1's opening (DeEtta) last month. We are past 90 pages now, and it seems a suitable moment to reassign the conversations to a new thread.
Personally I am still adjusting to the loss of Norma (Normaedern) last month- she was such a kind friend to me, and I miss our regular chats on the telephone. Life does go on, and I am trying to tell myself better to have found such a good friend late in life, than not at all. Also her agony from her shoulder injury is past.

Some photos that happen to have shown up, while I was hunting for something else- which is filed I know not where!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Julie, that baby shawl is amazing, beautiful like all your work. I can’t imagine doing that once never mind 27 times like Ros


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).
> 
> ...


All beautiful works of art
:sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

checking in, so many pretty patterns so hard to choose


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love the robe! Looks very warm and comfy.

The white shawl/table cloth is gorgeous!

Your baby shawl makes me want to find the pattern even though there are no expected babies in DHs family.

The purple shawl is lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, so sorry to hear abou5 Norma. I had no idea. It is always hard to adjust to the loss of a dear friend.

Thank you for starting this new thread.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- Since we all busy working on lots of projects, I'm wondering if we can find a way to share a bit of experience one-with-the-other. For example, everytime I finish a project I try to take a couple of minutes and ask myself what lessons did I learn from this one? I wonder if there is a way to share our learning experiences? 

Let me say that working on the Cobweb Lace Stole had a couple of learning marks for me. #1 -- I tried the provisional cast on that Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland) described in the original pattern (found on Ralvery: The Liz Stole). It would have worked well, except that I used a scrap yarn too similar in color to the project yarn and because the cobweb yarn is sooooo fine, I had a devil of a time removing the provisional cast on to work the second half. So Lesson: Use a high-color contrast (but not nappy yarn) for this provisional cast on. But it is a good one -- so use again.

#2 -- I am finding that with a little pre-planning before I start a project, I can set the project up for easy handling during blocking. With this stole, by doing the stole in the very light weight yarn, it was hard to thread blocking wires through the selvage garter stitch edge for blocking without leaving a slightly distorting final edge. If I were to do this again, I think I'd incorporate some kind of eyelet that ran vertically adjacent to the garter stitch border that could be used for easy insertion of blocking wires. Not only would there be no residual distortion left on the edges, but using the blocking wires would be a much faster process.

#3 -- Lastly, next time I use such fine yarn, I'll plan to take frequent breaks to rest the eyes. At my age and given the condition of my eyesight, I had to stop frequently and rest my eyes to allow them to refocus. Actually, this is probably a good idea under any circumstance, but that doesn't mean that I do it. What I found here is that I'd start splitting stitches because I couldn't see the yarn well enough to avoid it, then I'd realize what was going on, stop, and upon returning have quite a few stitches to "fix." Note to DeEtta: Limit yourself to 1/2 hour maximum before taking a visual break -- so plan the break and time for it into your schedule!!!

Most of us are experienced knitters and I suspect that there are kernels of wisdom in some of our musings. And perhaps by sharing those musings, others can pick up those "little" tidbits and turn them into true "light bulbs."


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, thanks so much for giving us a new start. And hugs. I know that you and Norma were very close. And she added much to our Lace Party. I miss her comments.

DeEtta, what wonderful Tips.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Julie, that baby shawl is amazing, beautiful like all your work. I can't imagine doing that once never mind 27 times like Ros


It is pretty startling to think of doing it over so many times- Ros can just about do it in her sleep! I don't show my disasters, Bonnie! and I can assure you they do happen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> All beautiful works of art
> :sm24:


Thank you Vickie- also in reply to a post on the old party, I take the diuretic around 6 a.m., to try to minimise the obvious effect after dark.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love the robe! Looks very warm and comfy.
> 
> The white shawl/table cloth is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


I could email you the pattern, JanetLee- it is long out of print- let me know!

Forestsmum1 is a very fine lace knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear abou5 Norma. I had no idea. It is always hard to adjust to the loss of a dear friend.
> 
> Thank you for starting this new thread.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue- I had not thought of you not knowing- Norma and I became very close over the 4 years we knew each other- we had just so many things in common, as well as our Welsh heritage.
It is great that you have found time to read again! Sometimes I find the computer takes up a bit much of my time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Since we all busy working on lots of projects, I'm wondering if we can find a way to share a bit of experience one-with-the-other. For example, everytime I finish a project I try to take a couple of minutes and ask myself what lessons did I learn from this one? I wonder if there is a way to share our learning experiences?
> 
> Let me say that working on the Cobweb Lace Stole had a couple of learning marks for me. #1 -- I tried the provisional cast on that Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland) described in the original pattern (found on Ralvery: The Liz Stole). It would have worked well, except that I used a scrap yarn too similar in color to the project yarn and because the cobweb yarn is sooooo fine, I had a devil of a time removing the provisional cast on to work the second half. So Lesson: Use a high-color contrast (but not nappy yarn) for this provisional cast on. But it is a good one -- so use again.
> 
> ...


Brilliant ideas DeEtta- I have been doing a short provisional cast on (well 72 and then 76 stitches) for one of the baby bonnets I have been making- working through my stash of 4 and 3 ply yarns, with the aim of donating them to the local maternity ward- beanies and jackets as well. I fully agree you need a good contrast when unraveling, I have some Deborah Norville fingering (I think) in a colour I don't like- I am using that and find it works quite well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks so much for giving us a new start. And hugs. I know that you and Norma were very close. And she added much to our Lace Party. I miss her comments.
> 
> DeEtta, what wonderful Tips.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Since we all busy working on lots of projects, I'm wondering if we can find a way to share a bit of experience one-with-the-other. For example, everytime I finish a project I try to take a couple of minutes and ask myself what lessons did I learn from this one? I wonder if there is a way to share our learning experiences?
> 
> Let me say that working on the Cobweb Lace Stole had a couple of learning marks for me. #1 -- I tried the provisional cast on that Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland) described in the original pattern (found on Ralvery: The Liz Stole). It would have worked well, except that I used a scrap yarn too similar in color to the project yarn and because the cobweb yarn is sooooo fine, I had a devil of a time removing the provisional cast on to work the second half. So Lesson: Use a high-color contrast (but not nappy yarn) for this provisional cast on. But it is a good one -- so use again.
> 
> ...


Very good ideas, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant ideas DeEtta- I have been doing a short provisional cast on (well 72 and then 76 stitches) for one of the baby bonnets I have been making- working through my stash of 4 and 3 ply yarns, with the aim of donating them to the local maternity ward- beanies and jackets as well. I fully agree you need a good contrast when unraveling, I have some Deborah Norville fingering (I think) in a colour I don't like- I am using that and find it works quite well.


With all the knitting I've done, I've never used a provisional cast on. I'll have to remember that tip if I do it


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

off topic, maybe way off topic; I succumbed to the lore of hydroponic gardens. its on its way here. any suggestions hints tips. I chose salad pods for my starter.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could email you the pattern, JanetLee- it is long out of print- let me know!
> 
> Forestsmum1 is a very fine lace knitter.


I would certainly like to have it, please.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> off topic, maybe way off topic; I succumbed to the lore of hydroponic gardens. its on its way here. any suggestions hints tips. I chose salad pods for my starter.


Although not full-hydroponic gardening, I started aggressively sprouting seeds, beans and grains. One summer I took them to the open air market throughout the summer. And now, I mostly stick with seed sprouting. I try and keep something sprouting on my counter at all times. Right now I have a seed blend called "Spicy" that combines a variety of seeds: alfalfa, clover, radish, etc. I really love these mix used in sandwiches. At the cost of fresh produce, its really cost effective to raise your own. So Nancy I'm sure that you'll have fun experimenting and learning some new ways of creating and then using your garden -- glad you are giving this a try. Will be anticipating growing reports.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party! What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.
> 
> Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. We also love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!).
> 
> ...


I too miss Norma and her contributions to the group. I wore the shawl I made from her design the other day. 
Great photos, Julie. That baby shawl is truly an heirloom. I love the colorful robe you made too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Since we all busy working on lots of projects, I'm wondering if we can find a way to share a bit of experience one-with-the-other. For example, everytime I finish a project I try to take a couple of minutes and ask myself what lessons did I learn from this one? I wonder if there is a way to share our learning experiences?
> 
> Let me say that working on the Cobweb Lace Stole had a couple of learning marks for me. #1 -- I tried the provisional cast on that Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland) described in the original pattern (found on Ralvery: The Liz Stole). It would have worked well, except that I used a scrap yarn too similar in color to the project yarn and because the cobweb yarn is sooooo fine, I had a devil of a time removing the provisional cast on to work the second half. So Lesson: Use a high-color contrast (but not nappy yarn) for this provisional cast on. But it is a good one -- so use again.
> 
> ...


All good lessons learned. I have only used a provisional cast on twice so far. The first time I also used yarn that was too thin and had a lot of trouble with picking up the stitches. This time I have used a thicker yarn, but I am afraid it is not as smooth as it should probably be to make it easy to remove. I won't know for sure until probably November when it will be time to add the edging, I'm guessing, as it is on the year of cables scarf.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

DeEtta- thanks for the words of wisdom. As a very new lace knitter, I very much appreciate it. Currently, I'm making a piece that I don't know if it will be a scarf for a long rectangle style shawl, depends on how far the yarn goes. It started with a ball/skein of Paton's lace yarn in a color combination called Wood Rose. The ball band was gone, so I don't know if it was a full ball or not, and I'm sure 1 ball wouldn't make a very large piece. Found a pattern in a magazine for the same exact yarn, hooray! I'm having a very hard time with the lace patterning, yo, k2tog all the way across, each row for 6 rows, then 6 rows of garter stitch. When I go to k2tog, the first stitch of the pair is the yo from the previous row plus a k stitch. The k stitch always seems to be too tight to pick up with the yo, and it's been a struggle to figure out what to do. Any suggestions? I am downstairs, and the pattern and piece are upstairs, and I am too lazy to go get it at the moment. But if anyone would like the details of the pattern, say so and I'll go get it. It is a magazine pattern, don't know if it would be on Ravelry or not. 

Also, the Paton's yarn is a combination of acrylic and mohair. To try to make the piece bigger, I started with an acrylic baby yarn that is a very close match to the pink in the Paton's yarn. Just hanging from the needles, that section looks completely different than the Paton's section. Oh no! The baby yarn is all drawn up, the Paton's yarn is spread out. Will blocking fix this?

I love the colors, so I'll keep going. Don't know if I'm brave enough to admit the lessons I've learned from projects! Thanks to all of you for being so helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I too miss Norma and her contributions to the group. I wore the shawl I made from her design the other day.
> Great photos, Julie. That baby shawl is truly an heirloom. I love the colorful robe you made too.


Thank you so much, Caryn- nice to know you have the shawl as part of her legacy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could email you the pattern, JanetLee- it is long out of print- let me know!
> 
> Forestsmum1 is a very fine lace knitter.


Yes, indeed, Julie. I remember Forestsmum's work. THanks for the photo of reminder.

I should probably do some sprouting also. Have fun NancyLee with your new toy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, indeed, Julie. I remember Forestsmum's work. THanks for the photo of reminder.
> 
> I should probably do some sprouting also. Have fun NancyLee with your new toy.


Forrest died some time ago, BTW, she now has Sampras and Serena, would you believe- as well as one dog, all in a tiny flat- and her hips are playing up badly.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the new start Julie (lurker2). I think the shawl done by forestmum is Heliotaxis, which is in my queue to start this year. I can only hope to make one a pretty as forestmum's. Ros is a prolific knitter. She is a machine! :-D

I like the idea of sharing lessons learned DeEtta (Belle1). It is amazing what I have learned from the rest of you and the broader internet knitting world. I found an old, simple project from when I was learning to knit (from a book). It was a garter stitch headband with probably the worst grafting ever, LOL! 

So to share a tip: Joyce - for your k2tog's with the knit and YO stitches: I put the tip of my right needle into both of the stitches purl-wise (as if to p2tog), give the stitches a little wiggle to ease the knit stitch, then remove the right needle and put it through the stitches knit-wise to k2tog. Sometimes I will put a finger on top of the newly loosened stitches to keep them from tightening back up when I remove/replace the right needle. I hope this makes sense. If not, let me know and I will make a photo tutorial. 


I found another error (mine, not the pattern's) in Dahlia. Sigh. I am thinking of not tinking back again and just leaving it. I missed the 'shift the markers' when I re-knit the current section. There is a line that is not lining up but since the pattern is flower petals I might just leave it. I will look at it during lunch today and decide if I will be doing this section for a third time. Hey, another lesson / tip: pay attention to the chart. :-D

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your knitting experiences, DeEtta.

Provisional cast ones are not my favourite. I just did one for a test knit for Elizabeth, with lots of stitches. It took me about three tries. Finely I got it right. However the purple waste yarn that stood out so well in daylight just blended in in the evening light. To compound it all, I inadvertently cut my working yarn when removing the provisional stitches, which probably would not have happened if there had been more contrast in the colours.

Sue


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could email you the pattern, JanetLee- it is long out of print- let me know!
> 
> Forestsmum1 is a very fine lace knitter.


I'm not sure I will get it made but would you mind sending me that pattern too.?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven’t tried hydroponics . I have done some sprouting, nothing fancy, just mung beans & alfalfa. I need to do some again as I really like them.
I’ve got tons of bedding plants started,, some tomatoes have been transplanted once & are now 4” tall & looking really healthy.
I’ve got lots more to transplant but have had company & my DH doing taxes on the kitchen table so hopefully Thursday. I have a funeral to attend tomorrow, used to be our neighbor & ive known him since I was in school. He was 63 & lost a battle with cancer. My sons grew up with his boys. 
I have petunias ãs thick as hair in a hound so that will take a while. The cabbage- red & green, early & late & broccoli I can leave for a while yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta- thanks for the words of wisdom. As a very new lace knitter, I very much appreciate it. Currently, I'm making a piece that I don't know if it will be a scarf for a long rectangle style shawl, depends on how far the yarn goes. It started with a ball/skein of Paton's lace yarn in a color combination called Wood Rose. The ball band was gone, so I don't know if it was a full ball or not, and I'm sure 1 ball wouldn't make a very large piece. Found a pattern in a magazine for the same exact yarn, hooray! I'm having a very hard time with the lace patterning, yo, k2tog all the way across, each row for 6 rows, then 6 rows of garter stitch. When I go to k2tog, the first stitch of the pair is the yo from the previous row plus a k stitch. The k stitch always seems to be too tight to pick up with the yo, and it's been a struggle to figure out what to do. Any suggestions? I am downstairs, and the pattern and piece are upstairs, and I am too lazy to go get it at the moment. But if anyone would like the details of the pattern, say so and I'll go get it. It is a magazine pattern, don't know if it would be on Ravelry or not.
> 
> Also, the Paton's yarn is a combination of acrylic and mohair. To try to make the piece bigger, I started with an acrylic baby yarn that is a very close match to the pink in the Paton's yarn. Just hanging from the needles, that section looks completely different than the Paton's section. Oh no! The baby yarn is all drawn up, the Paton's yarn is spread out. Will blocking fix this?
> 
> I love the colors, so I'll keep going. Don't know if I'm brave enough to admit the lessons I've learned from projects! Thanks to all of you for being so helpful.


Joyce -- I'm not sure I've visualized your description correctly, but if you are having trouble doing K2T then I'm wondering if your work is too tight. i've found that with lace knitting, loose on the needles is much, much better than tight. In order to manipulate the stitches you have to be able to get into them easily or else you'll be spending a lot of time struggling. Now sometimes doing stitch decreases is made more difficult by splity yarn, but again the best solution is to lighten up your tension.

As for mixing yarn types, I personally avoid doing that. Even if they knit alike and at the same tension, the chances of them blocking alike is chancy. Of course, the different yarns could block in a compatible manner and the final might be just wonderful, but in the meantime, you've put in hours and hours of your time which is a huge investment. Personally, if I wanted to try mixing yarns in the same piece, I'd do a swatch and block it. So it would have to be a big enough swatch to truly predict the outcome. Acrylics generally are steam blocked while mohair is usually wet blocked -- so you are starting a substantial difference. Of course, if you only have one type of yarn and it is a mix, then the block would be consistent, but when different blocking is required at different locations, it is a bit dicey -- or at least would be for me.

If you want to post a portion of your pattern, we will gladly take a look. Maybe there is something else that is effecting your tension. Good luck.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for starting us up again, Julie. Send thanks to DeEtta for the last session and the retrospective of your work. 

Cannot imagine making the gown for your DGD. It is stunning. 

You have taken the right approach on Norma, better to have had her as a good friend than not at all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant ideas DeEtta- I have been doing a short provisional cast on (well 72 and then 76 stitches) for one of the baby bonnets I have been making- working through my stash of 4 and 3 ply yarns, with the aim of donating them to the local maternity ward- beanies and jackets as well. I fully agree you need a good contrast when unraveling, I have some Deborah Norville fingering (I think) in a colour I don't like- I am using that and find it works quite well.


I started the More Pi shawl for my DGD and you start on DPN's. The pattern recommended using Emily Ocher's cast on. It is very similar to a cast on I use for crochet. You crochet the required number of stitches but leave them in the crochet hook. Then, transfer them from the non-hook end to two knitting needles. From there, you knit them off to three needles evenly spaced. I found it very easy. You can find an example on You Tube.

I like the provisional cast in as well and use a crochet method that puts it on the knitting needle at the same time. I know that is not a great explanation!

We ordered a few orchids from Hawaii and they arrived last week. The long stem on the white and cranberry spotted on is a yard long!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl. I don't think I could have made it twenty-seven times.

Peggy


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Since we all busy working on lots of projects, I'm wondering if we can find a way to share a bit of experience one-with-the-other. For example, everytime I finish a project I try to take a couple of minutes and ask myself what lessons did I learn from this one? I wonder if there is a way to share our learning experiences?
> 
> Let me say that working on the Cobweb Lace Stole had a couple of learning marks for me. #1 -- I tried the provisional cast on that Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland) described in the original pattern (found on Ralvery: The Liz Stole). It would have worked well, except that I used a scrap yarn too similar in color to the project yarn and because the cobweb yarn is sooooo fine, I had a devil of a time removing the provisional cast on to work the second half. So Lesson: Use a high-color contrast (but not nappy yarn) for this provisional cast on. But it is a good one -- so use again.
> 
> ...


Regarding that provisional cast on for your Liz Shawl, DeEtta, I always have trouble with the crochet chain provisional cast on and using a brighter colour doesn't make a scrap of difference for me. When I did the Liz, I used Judy's Magic cast On on 2 circulars - one of them an interchangeable. This meant I could work one side while leaving the cord holding the stitches for the other half with tips removed and stoppers in place. It was such a relief not to have to fiddle around picking up tiny stitches. Recently I have also had some success using scrap yarn but over a knitting needle instead of making a crochet chain. I always felt so clumsy doing the crochet chain method - all the tutorials say you should just be able to unzip it and pick up the stitches but I never managed a clean pick up. It was a relief when I mentioned it in the Doghouse on Ravelry and lots of others, very experienced knitters, chimed in agreeing with me; made feel less stupid. Hope this may be useful t you in some future project.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta- thanks for the words of wisdom. As a very new lace knitter, I very much appreciate it. Currently, I'm making a piece that I don't know if it will be a scarf for a long rectangle style shawl, depends on how far the yarn goes. It started with a ball/skein of Paton's lace yarn in a color combination called Wood Rose. The ball band was gone, so I don't know if it was a full ball or not, and I'm sure 1 ball wouldn't make a very large piece. Found a pattern in a magazine for the same exact yarn, hooray! I'm having a very hard time with the lace patterning, yo, k2tog all the way across, each row for 6 rows, then 6 rows of garter stitch. When I go to k2tog, the first stitch of the pair is the yo from the previous row plus a k stitch. The k stitch always seems to be too tight to pick up with the yo, and it's been a struggle to figure out what to do. Any suggestions? I am downstairs, and the pattern and piece are upstairs, and I am too lazy to go get it at the moment. But if anyone would like the details of the pattern, say so and I'll go get it. It is a magazine pattern, don't know if it would be on Ravelry or not.
> 
> Also, the Paton's yarn is a combination of acrylic and mohair. To try to make the piece bigger, I started with an acrylic baby yarn that is a very close match to the pink in the Paton's yarn. Just hanging from the needles, that section looks completely different than the Paton's section. Oh no! The baby yarn is all drawn up, the Paton's yarn is spread out. Will blocking fix this?
> 
> I love the colors, so I'll keep going. Don't know if I'm brave enough to admit the lessons I've learned from projects! Thanks to all of you for being so helpful.


If that happens, I slide the right hand needle purlwise into the yo and knit stitch, then wiggle it a little to ease the tight stitch before working it as usual. I would also try not pulling your yarn overs too tight - lace knitting is better kept a little loose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing your knitting experiences, DeEtta.
> 
> Provisional cast ones are not my favourite. I just did one for a test knit for Elizabeth, with lots of stitches. It took me about three tries. Finely I got it right. However the purple waste yarn that stood out so well in daylight just blended in in the evening light. To compound it all, I inadvertently cut my working yarn when removing the provisional stitches, which probably would not have happened if there had been more contrast in the colours.
> 
> Sue


Gosh, how awful Sue to have cut the thread of the main yarn.
I do use my 40cm double pointers when I am unraveling - I am not experienced enough yet to know which end I am going to need for working from, and find using the DPN helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure I will get it made but would you mind sending me that pattern too.?


Sure thing Bonnie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the new start Julie (lurker2). I think the shawl done by forestmum is Heliotaxis, which is in my queue to start this year. I can only hope to make one a pretty as forestmum's. Ros is a prolific knitter. She is a machine! :-D
> 
> I like the idea of sharing lessons learned DeEtta (Belle1). It is amazing what I have learned from the rest of you and the broader internet knitting world. I found an old, simple project from when I was learning to knit (from a book). It was a garter stitch headband with probably the worst grafting ever, LOL!
> 
> ...


I've just read on and realised I gave the same advice as you about the wiggling - great minds and all that. Sorry you missed the shift markers, Melanie, put it in the naughty corner until you can decide dispassionately what to do. :sm25:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing your knitting experiences, DeEtta.
> 
> Provisional cast ones are not my favourite. I just did one for a test knit for Elizabeth, with lots of stitches. It took me about three tries. Finely I got it right. However the purple waste yarn that stood out so well in daylight just blended in in the evening light. To compound it all, I inadvertently cut my working yarn when removing the provisional stitches, which probably would not have happened if there had been more contrast in the colours.
> 
> Sue


Oh, bad luck. Glad you put it right.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forrest died some time ago, BTW, she now has Sampras and Serena, would you believe- as well as one dog, all in a tiny flat- and her hips are playing up badly.


Her life is full as well as her flat.  Sorry to hear about her hips.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't tried hydroponics . I have done some sprouting, nothing fancy, just mung beans & alfalfa. I need to do some again as I really like them.
> I've got tons of bedding plants started,, some tomatoes have been transplanted once & are now 4" tall & looking really healthy.
> I've got lots more to transplant but have had company & my DH doing taxes on the kitchen table so hopefully Thursday. I have a funeral to attend tomorrow, used to be our neighbor & ive known him since I was in school. He was 63 & lost a battle with cancer. My sons grew up with his boys.
> I have petunias ãs thick as hair in a hound so that will take a while. The cabbage- red & green, early & late & broccoli I can leave for a while yet.


Sorry you have lost a friend, Bonnie - far too young to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for starting us up again, Julie. Send thanks to DeEtta for the last session and the retrospective of your work.
> 
> Cannot imagine making the gown for your DGD. It is stunning.
> 
> You have taken the right approach on Norma, better to have had her as a good friend than not at all.


Thank you Barbara! One does miss the ease of communication though, Norma was never bothered although I rang frequently- we just had such a bond of common likes and opinions. I actually made two of the Dressing gowns the other is in blues rather than the wild combinations I used in this one. I do love Fair Isle work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I started the More Pi shawl for my DGD and you start on DPN's. The pattern recommended using Emily Ocher's cast on. It is very similar to a cast on I use for crochet. You crochet the required number of stitches but leave them in the crochet hook. Then, transfer them from the non-hook end to two knitting needles. From there, you knit them off to three needles evenly spaced. I found it very easy. You can find an example on You Tube.
> 
> I like the provisional cast in as well and use a crochet method that puts it on the knitting needle at the same time. I know that is not a great explanation!
> 
> We ordered a few orchids from Hawaii and they arrived last week. The long stem on the white and cranberry spotted on is a yard long!


These are amazing orchids Barbara! I am sure you will get masses of enjoyment from them!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the new start Julie (lurker2). I think the shawl done by forestmum is Heliotaxis, which is in my queue to start this year. I can only hope to make one a pretty as forestmum's. Ros is a prolific knitter. She is a machine! :-D
> 
> I like the idea of sharing lessons learned DeEtta (Belle1). It is amazing what I have learned from the rest of you and the broader internet knitting world. I found an old, simple project from when I was learning to knit (from a book). It was a garter stitch headband with probably the worst grafting ever, LOL!
> 
> ...


Along with that one, read the whole pattern through. I don't know how many times I have started something thinking I understood what needs to be done next, finding out later, I have the order wrong etc. Sorry to hear you have another tinking possibility. There are some mistakes I just leave there like you are talking of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> What a gorgeous shawl. I don't think I could have made it twenty-seven times.
> 
> Peggy


Ros has a wide circle of friends and family, and loves making things over when they ask!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I started the More Pi shawl for my DGD and you start on DPN's. The pattern recommended using Emily Ocher's cast on. It is very similar to a cast on I use for crochet. You crochet the required number of stitches but leave them in the crochet hook. Then, transfer them from the non-hook end to two knitting needles. From there, you knit them off to three needles evenly spaced. I found it very easy. You can find an example on You Tube.
> 
> I like the provisional cast in as well and use a crochet method that puts it on the knitting needle at the same time. I know that is not a great explanation!
> 
> We ordered a few orchids from Hawaii and they arrived last week. The long stem on the white and cranberry spotted on is a yard long!


Beautiful orchids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Her life is full as well as her flat.  Sorry to hear about her hips.


That is for sure- it has been quite a shock for her having limited mobility- she was quite athletic in her youth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I started the More Pi shawl for my DGD and you start on DPN's. The pattern recommended using Emily Ocher's cast on. It is very similar to a cast on I use for crochet. You crochet the required number of stitches but leave them in the crochet hook. Then, transfer them from the non-hook end to two knitting needles. From there, you knit them off to three needles evenly spaced. I found it very easy. You can find an example on You Tube.
> 
> I like the provisional cast in as well and use a crochet method that puts it on the knitting needle at the same time. I know that is not a great explanation!
> 
> We ordered a few orchids from Hawaii and they arrived last week. The long stem on the white and cranberry spotted on is a yard long!


I haven't tried Emily Ocher's cast on - is that for in the round? I have used what Rosemary Hill calls a belly button cast on for circular shawls. The crochet method you use is the same one I was trying to describe, I think.
I love your orchids, Barbara, I have several on a north facing window ledge and they are so easy to look after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry you have lost a friend, Bonnie - far too young to go.


Missed responding to that- Bonnie early 60's is young these days- and you had known him so long.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Barbara! One does miss the ease of communication though, Norma was never bothered although I rang frequently- we just had such a bond of common likes and opinions. I actually made two of the Dressing gowns the other is in blues rather than the wild combinations I used in this one. I do love Fair Isle work!


Your fairisle is beautiful, Julie. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Your fairisle is beautiful, Julie. :sm02:


I do really enjoy it, Linda- I have a big project in the bucket list that keeps getting pushed back by commission work- the Alice Starmore Waterlily Jacket in her Fair Isle book. I have bought Alpaca yarn for that one.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

First ,many thanks to De Etta for the last session and Julie for the re-start.
I have read through and haven’t a hope of remembering everything .Good to see all the posts .
I like idea of giving a few hints of stumbling blocks and how to address them ,De Etta .I am inexperienced but the one I slip up on is reading the instructions carefully .I tend to think I know what I am doing then make a mistake ,usually one that makes me feel extremely stupid .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> First ,many thanks to De Etta for the last session and Julie for the re-start.
> I have read through and haven't a hope of remembering everything .Good to see all the posts .
> I like idea of giving a few hints of stumbling blocks and how to address them ,De Etta .I am inexperienced but the one I slip up on is reading the instructions carefully .I tend to think I know what I am doing then make a mistake ,usually one that makes me feel extremely stupid .


Ann, I am sure you are a much better knitter than you give yourself credit for!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Melanie- what you've described about loosening up the stitches before stitching, and holding in place with a finger is exactly what I have been doing. It works, but my hands get sore after awhile. Thanks for sharing, glad someone else has had this happen also!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- I'm not sure I've visualized your description correctly, but if you are having trouble doing K2T then I'm wondering if your work is too tight. i've found that with lace knitting, loose on the needles is much, much better than tight. In order to manipulate the stitches you have to be able to get into them easily or else you'll be spending a lot of time struggling. Now sometimes doing stitch decreases is made more difficult by splity yarn, but again the best solution is to lighten up your tension.
> 
> As for mixing yarn types, I personally avoid doing that. Even if they knit alike and at the same tension, the chances of them blocking alike is chancy. Of course, the different yarns could block in a compatible manner and the final might be just wonderful, but in the meantime, you've put in hours and hours of your time which is a huge investment. Personally, if I wanted to try mixing yarns in the same piece, I'd do a swatch and block it. So it would have to be a big enough swatch to truly predict the outcome. Acrylics generally are steam blocked while mohair is usually wet blocked -- so you are starting a substantial difference. Of course, if you only have one type of yarn and it is a mix, then the block would be consistent, but when different blocking is required at different locations, it is a bit dicey -- or at least would be for me.
> 
> If you want to post a portion of your pattern, we will gladly take a look. Maybe there is something else that is effecting your tension. Good luck.


Overall tension doesn't seem to be the problem. Do have a time keeping the yo's where they are supposed to be. They want to slip over k stitches or fall off my needle just after being made. Guess I need to be a finger acrobat!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do really enjoy it, Linda- I have a big project in the bucket list that keeps getting pushed back by commission work- the Alice Starmore Waterlily Jacket in her Fair Isle book. I have bought Alpaca yarn for that one.


I don't have her Fair Isle books - just one aran. But her patterns are genius. Alpaca will be beautiful for a jacket - it is one of my favourite yarns to work with. Having said that I have just succumbed to the Wool Warehouse sale of Drops merino - enough for 2 cardigans.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do really enjoy it, Linda- I have a big project in the bucket list that keeps getting pushed back by commission work- the Alice Starmore Waterlily Jacket in her Fair Isle book. I have bought Alpaca yarn for that one.


Just looked up your pattern - so very pretty. It would be worth looking at the projects on Ravelry before you start - a couple mention and error on the chart.

I will really look forward to your progress, Julie. What colours have you chosen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> First ,many thanks to De Etta for the last session and Julie for the re-start.
> I have read through and haven't a hope of remembering everything .Good to see all the posts .
> I like idea of giving a few hints of stumbling blocks and how to address them ,De Etta .I am inexperienced but the one I slip up on is reading the instructions carefully .I tend to think I know what I am doing then make a mistake ,usually one that makes me feel extremely stupid .


 :sm09: I think we all know that feeling, Ann.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Regarding that provisional cast on for your Liz Shawl, DeEtta, I always have trouble with the crochet chain provisional cast on and using a brighter colour doesn't make a scrap of difference for me. When I did the Liz, I used Judy's Magic cast On on 2 circulars - one of them an interchangeable. This meant I could work one side while leaving the cord holding the stitches for the other half with tips removed and stoppers in place. It was such a relief not to have to fiddle around picking up tiny stitches. Recently I have also had some success using scrap yarn but over a knitting needle instead of making a crochet chain. I always felt so clumsy doing the crochet chain method - all the tutorials say you should just be able to unzip it and pick up the stitches but I never managed a clean pick up. It was a relief when I mentioned it in the Doghouse on Ravelry and lots of others, very experienced knitters, chimed in agreeing with me; made feel less stupid. Hope this may be useful t you in some future project.


Linda -- we could be writing for one another. I've had little success with provisional cast ons. Years ago I started just casting on with scrap yarn (almost always size 10 crochet thread if I'm working with lace weight or fingerweight), knit a band in stockinette and then switch to the shawl yarn, work and later just remove the scrap yarn and go. This works for me and I also use it when casting on for a center start on dps. I usually use a long tail cast on of the correct number of stitches (I just did a start with 6) onto a single needle, then knit/purl back and forth for a tab of roughly 3/4 inch, then divide stitches between dps, join and work at least 2 or 3 rounds on the dps with the scrap yarn. By now there is at least an inch to 1.5 inches of scrap yarn that forms a "nipple" and a very steady base onto which I will then switch to regular yarn and start the pattern. Late it is simple to take the loose yarn end, thread a needle and weave that into the "live stitches" on the scrap yarn, and then remove the scrap yarn.

I see in a book about Niebling's gorgeous lace pieces that he used a slightly different center start. Basically, he crocheted a chain of 4 with the yarn, joined the chain into a loop and slip stitched to close. Then he slip stitched "threw" the chain holding the loop on the hook rather than pulling it all the way through and then inserted a dp needle. So if he was starting with 9 stitches, after joining the chain into a loop, he'd create 3 loops on the crochet hook by reaching through the actual chain, hooking the yarn and pulling it through but not through the loops on the crochet hook. If there was to be 3 sections of 3 stitches, then after the first three stitches, he's slip the loops that had been accumulated on the crochet hook onto a dp needle, repeat the process 2 more times so that he ended up with 3 dp needles each with 3 stitches. This approach is slightly different than any other crochet start that I've seen. By working through the actual chain not around it, it would stabilize the stitches that were being created. Next time I have some experimenting time, I'd like to give it a try and see how I like it. But were I a betting person, I'd bet on my dropping back to my scrap yarn start because I've become so comfortable with it.

But I do try and step out of my comfort zone occasionally and try a different technique. My habits have become so ingrained that it is easier to work within my comfort zone. That of course can be deadly which is why I try and force myself to try different things.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- we could be writing for one another. I've had little success with provisional cast ons. Years ago I started just casting on with scrap yarn (almost always size 10 crochet thread if I'm working with lace weight or fingerweight), knit a band in stockinette and then switch to the shawl yarn, work and later just remove the scrap yarn and go. This works for me and I also use it when casting on for a center start on dps. I using case on the correct number of stitches (I just did a start with 6) onto a single needle, then knit/purl back and forth for a tab of roughly 3/4 inch, then divide stitches between dps, work at least 2 or 3 rounds on the dps with the scrap yarn. By now there is at least an inch to 1.5 inches of scrap yarn that forms a "nipple" and a very steady base onto which I will then switch to regular yarn and start the pattern.
> 
> I see in a book about Niebling's gorgeous lace pieces that he used a slightly different center start. Basically, he chained 4 with the yarn, joined the chain into a loop and slip stitched to close. Then he slip stitched "threw" the chain holding the loop on the hook rather than pulling it all the way through and then inserted a dp needle. So if he was starting with 9 stitches, after joining the chain into a loop, he's create 3 looks on the crochet hook by reaching through the actual chain loop, hooking the yarn and pulling it through but not through the loops on the hook. If there was to be 3 sections of 3 stitches, then after the first three stitches, he's slip the loops that had been accumulated on the crochet hook onto a dp needle, repeat the process 2 more times so that he ended up with 3 dp needles each with 3 stitches. this approach is slightly different than any other crochet start that I've seen. By working through the actual chain not around it, it would stabilize the stitches that were being created. Next time I have some experimenting time, I'd like to give it a try and see how I like it. But where I a betting person, I'd bet on my dropping back to my scrap yarn start because I've become so comfortable with it.
> 
> But I do try and step out of my comfort zone occasionally and try a different technique. My habits have become so ingrained that it is easier to work within my comfot zone. That of course can be deadly which is why I try and force myself to try different things.


You "nipple" method sounds very much like Rosemary Hill's belly button. Niebling's method sounds interesting btu , like you, I would need to experiment to see how it works. I like the sound of your stocking stitch band in crochet cotton and may well give that a try. My go to has become Judy's Magic cast on because I have enough interchangeable tips and cables but I love trying new methods.
Speaking of trying new things, over the last week I have been learning brioche knitting and on the whole it is going well. The most awkward thing - that is not to say difficult - has been the Italian cast on in one colour; the stitches kept twisting around the needle and I couldn't easily get them straight. Just to be contrary, the 2 colour Italian cast on (also called a tubular cast on) went swimmingly. ??? :sm16:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Barbara! One does miss the ease of communication though, Norma was never bothered although I rang frequently- we just had such a bond of common likes and opinions. I actually made two of the Dressing gowns the other is in blues rather than the wild combinations I used in this one. I do love Fair Isle work!


Picking his nose or not, he's adorable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are amazing orchids Barbara! I am sure you will get masses of enjoyment from them!


Thank you, Julie. I have been successful at getting them to bloom again.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful orchids!


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I haven't tried Emily Ocher's cast on - is that for in the round? I have used what Rosemary Hill calls a belly button cast on for circular shawls. The crochet method you use is the same one I was trying to describe, I think.
> I love your orchids, Barbara, I have several on a north facing window ledge and they are so easy to look after.


Thanks, Linda. I used the Emily Ocher's for beginning on DPN's and yes, in the round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Picking his nose or not, he's adorable.


 :sm24: Thanks Barbara! He had such lovely curls- and also has a very sunny nature- people used to comment on how well behaved he was as a toddler. You would be aware of how obnoxious some kids can be in public- not him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Julie. I have been successful at getting them to bloom again.


That is super- they are beautiful!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Regarding that provisional cast on for your Liz Shawl, DeEtta, I always have trouble with the crochet chain provisional cast on and using a brighter colour doesn't make a scrap of difference for me. When I did the Liz, I used Judy's Magic cast On on 2 circulars - one of them an interchangeable. This meant I could work one side while leaving the cord holding the stitches for the other half with tips removed and stoppers in place. It was such a relief not to have to fiddle around picking up tiny stitches. Recently I have also had some success using scrap yarn but over a knitting needle instead of making a crochet chain. I always felt so clumsy doing the crochet chain method - all the tutorials say you should just be able to unzip it and pick up the stitches but I never managed a clean pick up. It was a relief when I mentioned it in the Doghouse on Ravelry and lots of others, very experienced knitters, chimed in agreeing with me; made feel less stupid. Hope this may be useful t you in some future project.


and here i thought i was just strange,....other people do this!!!!! have you tried tunisan toe cast on to begin circulars?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> and here i thought i was just strange,....other people do this!!!!! have you tried tunisan toe cast on to begin circulars?


No - that is completely new to me. Thanks for the tip - I will enjoy investigating.

ETA - found it on youtube - I'll give it a try sometime just for fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for sure- it has been quite a shock for her having limited mobility- she was quite athletic in her youth.


I understand that one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Barbara! He had such lovely curls- and also has a very sunny nature- people used to comment on how well behaved he was as a toddler. You would be aware of how obnoxious some kids can be in public- not him!


So he's just as sweet as he looks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Since we all busy working on lots of projects, I'm wondering if we can find a way to share a bit of experience one-with-the-other. For example, everytime I finish a project I try to take a couple of minutes and ask myself what lessons did I learn from this one? I wonder if there is a way to share our learning experiences?
> 
> Let me say that working on the Cobweb Lace Stole had a couple of learning marks for me. #1 -- I tried the provisional cast on that Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland) described in the original pattern (found on Ralvery: The Liz Stole). It would have worked well, except that I used a scrap yarn too similar in color to the project yarn and because the cobweb yarn is sooooo fine, I had a devil of a time removing the provisional cast on to work the second half. So Lesson: Use a high-color contrast (but not nappy yarn) for this provisional cast on. But it is a good one -- so use again.
> 
> ...


I can totally relate to using a different colored yarn for the provisional cast on. I also use a slightly larger yarn to make it easier to undo. Made it so much easier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I understand that one.


I am sure you do, Bev, with the diagnosis landed on you recently.

You and Gary do so much walking and hiking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So he's just as sweet as he looks.


He has his moments, what child does not?

But yes, most of the time he is a very sweet kid.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Vickie- also in reply to a post on the old party, I take the diuretic around 6 a.m., to try to minimise the obvious effect after dark.


This would be a good reason. Too bad something like this with the opposite effect would keep DH from making so many night time visits. He does drink a lot of green tea. I need to remind him later in the evening to stop so he does not get up so many times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This would be a good reason. Too bad something like this with the opposite effect would keep DH from making so many night time visits. He does drink a lot of green tea. I need to remind him later in the evening to stop so he does not get up so many times.


Oh boy, partner disturbance!

To be honest JanetLee, I wish I still had that one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> off topic, maybe way off topic; I succumbed to the lore of hydroponic gardens. its on its way here. any suggestions hints tips. I chose salad pods for my starter.


Oh my, please let us know how it works out! I have thought of giving it a try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could email you the pattern, JanetLee- it is long out of print- let me know!
> 
> Forestsmum1 is a very fine lace knitter.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sent you a pm.


And I've sent you an email!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I started the More Pi shawl for my DGD and you start on DPN's. The pattern recommended using Emily Ocher's cast on. It is very similar to a cast on I use for crochet. You crochet the required number of stitches but leave them in the crochet hook. Then, transfer them from the non-hook end to two knitting needles. From there, you knit them off to three needles evenly spaced. I found it very easy. You can find an example on You Tube.
> 
> I like the provisional cast in as well and use a crochet method that puts it on the knitting needle at the same time. I know that is not a great explanation!
> 
> We ordered a few orchids from Hawaii and they arrived last week. The long stem on the white and cranberry spotted on is a yard long!


Lovely flowers! I have not done the crochet provisional cast on yet. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely flowers! I have not done the crochet provisional cast on yet. Something to keep in mind.


I tried it but went back to the knitted one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh, how awful Sue to have cut the thread of the main yarn.
> I do use my 40cm double pointers when I am unraveling - I am not experienced enough yet to know which end I am going to need for working from, and find using the DPN helps.


This makes me smile. I have used mine when frogging. I will slip them through the stitches and then frog. Can be interesting. I will use a row that is just straight knit or purl though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Barbara! One does miss the ease of communication though, Norma was never bothered although I rang frequently- we just had such a bond of common likes and opinions. I actually made two of the Dressing gowns the other is in blues rather than the wild combinations I used in this one. I do love Fair Isle work!


There are those sweet curls again! Lovely robe in blues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This makes me smile. I have used mine when frogging. I will slip them through the stitches and then frog. Can be interesting. I will use a row that is just straight knit or purl though.


I guess we are all on a learning curve- I know since I joined KP, my technical skills have soared.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> There are those sweet curls again! Lovely robe in blues.


It was a nice thought of Bronwen's to have him wear it, as we were going out in the evening, and he had not yet started school, so bedtime was not a problematic issue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, partner disturbance!
> 
> To be honest JanetLee, I wish I still had that one!


I understand that one. The first few nights he is gone on his business trips I find myself looking for him. While I have had folks tell me at least I know he will be back, I really don't. Things can happen.

I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. I am still hoping you get to see Fale again, sooner as opposed to later.

Oh, we sleep on a water bed. If you have ever slept on one,no such thing as sneaking out of bed!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've sent you an email!


Thanks! I heard the chime!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess we are all on a learning curve- I know since I joined KP, my technical skills have soared.


Always some thing new to learn! Great thing about this forum.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A learning curve ,Janet Lee ? More like a steep mountain.When I first came in here I thought I knew a fair amount about knitting and I was so wrong .I had worked many different designs with holes etc but never called it lace so that was the first of many lessons .There are also variations between the wording in different countries .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful orchids, I don’t have much success with them but my DIL grows them. I do better with Christmas cactus.

Julie, lovely robes, such a lot of work.

Ann, I had done tons of knitting before discovering KP but have learned so much since coming here. I would never have tried lace before


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I understand that one. The first few nights he is gone on his business trips I find myself looking for him. While I have had folks tell me at least I know he will be back, I really don't. Things can happen.
> 
> I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. I am still hoping you get to see Fale again, sooner as opposed to later.
> 
> Oh, we sleep on a water bed. If you have ever slept on one,no such thing as sneaking out of bed!


I don't have any hope left- I have followed every single avenue I can think of- all have come up with 'we can't help' - even when they can see the injustice of what has been done to us.
I can just imagine on the water bed! The only time I have ever had one, I found it very difficult to extract myself- and I was nearly 30 years younger!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Always some thing new to learn! Great thing about this forum.


Indeed it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A learning curve ,Janet Lee ? More like a steep mountain.When I first came in here I thought I knew a fair amount about knitting and I was so wrong .I had worked many different designs with holes etc but never called it lace so that was the first of many lessons .There are also variations between the wording in different countries .


I think a lot goes back to the diverse backgrounds of knitters in the US- so many countries with wonderful knitting heritages- like Russian, Estonian, etc. I do think the terminology difference is worse with crochet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful orchids, I don't have much success with them but my DIL grows them. I do better with Christmas cactus.
> 
> Julie, lovely robes, such a lot of work.
> 
> Ann, I had done tons of knitting before discovering KP but have learned so much since coming here. I would never have tried lace before


Thank you, Bonnie! They were fun to do- and I had a little more discretionary dollars back then.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, partner disturbance!
> 
> To be honest JanetLee, I wish I still had that one!


Hugs, dear. It's got to be hard. Hoping you do get so see him sometime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs, dear. It's got to be hard. Hoping you do get so see him sometime.


It is tough, and now I have no way of knowing if he even remembers having a wife. They threatened to tell him I was dead.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A learning curve ,Janet Lee ? More like a steep mountain.When I first came in here I thought I knew a fair amount about knitting and I was so wrong .I had worked many different designs with holes etc but never called it lace so that was the first of many lessons .There are also variations between the wording in different countries .


Oh my, the wording! That is why I like charts. There "O" is a yarn over, or a yarn forward, or whatever it is called. Even the decreases and other increases are fairly easy to figure out if you have a picture to go by.

My first lace project was a cardigan when I was in 7th grade. Didn't know that lace was supposed to be difficult. I just followed the pattern!

Still so many things I would like to learn. And yes, some of those "learning curves" are indeed "steep mountains"! Like steeking. That one scares the bejeebers out of me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is tough, and now I have no way of knowing if he even remembers having a wife. They threatened to tell him I was dead.


That is just wrong! I have told DH many times that if something happens to him while he is back in Pennsylvania visiting his family that he will be dead and buried before anyone thinks to call and let me know. Sadly, he thinks the same for the most part.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is tough, and now I have no way of knowing if he even remembers having a wife. They threatened to tell him I was dead.


Oh my! They are NOT good people.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is just wrong! I have told DH many times that if something happens to him while he is back in Pennsylvania visiting his family that he will be dead and buried before anyone thinks to call and let me know. Sadly, he thinks the same for the most part.


Wow, JanetLee. So sorry. Good that your husband understand who they are also.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is just wrong! I have told DH many times that if something happens to him while he is back in Pennsylvania visiting his family that he will be dead and buried before anyone thinks to call and let me know. Sadly, he thinks the same for the most part.


I suspect that will happen when my sister dies. She lives in Southern California and I'm in N.C. She has pretty much ignored me my whole adult life except when we had to work together when our Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. She let me know several years ago that she and her husband had re-done their wills, when they were both dead, their remaining possessions would go to a niece on his side of the family (they were not able to have children of their own)...what she didn't want she would sell and keep the money. She asked me if there was anything of hers I wanted so this niece could make a note of it. I would have to pay this niece for what I wanted, by the way. I was so disgusted, I promptly replied (this was all via email) NO! When one of them dies, the other will probably let me know, but when the second one goes, I probably won't hear from any of his family. I am actually glad we live 3000 miles apart!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is just wrong! I have told DH many times that if something happens to him while he is back in Pennsylvania visiting his family that he will be dead and buried before anyone thinks to call and let me know. Sadly, he thinks the same for the most part.


That is horrible, although some families can be like that.
What's so terribly wrong with some people.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> That is horrible, although some families can be like that.
> What's so terribly wrong with some people.


My question also. Never understood why my sister (and those just like her) think the way they do. I can understand some variance, like when a car accident happens, everyone who witnessed it has a different story of what happened. But this goes way beyond that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, the wording! That is why I like charts. There "O" is a yarn over, or a yarn forward, or whatever it is called. Even the decreases and other increases are fairly easy to figure out if you have a picture to go by.
> 
> My first lace project was a cardigan when I was in 7th grade. Didn't know that lace was supposed to be difficult. I just followed the pattern!
> 
> Still so many things I would like to learn. And yes, some of those "learning curves" are indeed "steep mountains"! Like steeking. That one scares the bejeebers out of me.


I agree, I find charts much less confusing & have never been brave enough to try steeking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is just wrong! I have told DH many times that if something happens to him while he is back in Pennsylvania visiting his family that he will be dead and buried before anyone thinks to call and let me know. Sadly, he thinks the same for the most part.


That's terrible!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow. So much family turmoil. So terrible to hear that many of you have lasting issues with family members. Either I am blissfully ignorant or I am pretty lucky as my family lacks any major drama (plenty of minor things of course, we don't lack frustrations). Virtual hugs to all of you. <3


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee. So sorry. Good that your husband understand who they are also.


At least I don't need to be concerned about going with him for "family" stuff. When he went for his mother's 80 b'day over Easter he stayed at a motel/hotel this time for two nights. Stay away from the drama of his siblings. His oldest sister is one of those thinks she need to take charge and tell everyone what to do. Yuck.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I suspect that will happen when my sister dies. She lives in Southern California and I'm in N.C. She has pretty much ignored me my whole adult life except when we had to work together when our Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. She let me know several years ago that she and her husband had re-done their wills, when they were both dead, their remaining possessions would go to a niece on his side of the family (they were not able to have children of their own)...what she didn't want she would sell and keep the money. She asked me if there was anything of hers I wanted so this niece could make a note of it. I would have to pay this niece for what I wanted, by the way. I was so disgusted, I promptly replied (this was all via email) NO! When one of them dies, the other will probably let me know, but when the second one goes, I probably won't hear from any of his family. I am actually glad we live 3000 miles apart!


And that is why I am glad we live on the west coast and they live on the east coast. No contact. And after 32 years of marriage I am happy to continue that way. Even when we lived in the same county as them they never visited. Such is life.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> That is horrible, although some families can be like that.
> What's so terribly wrong with some people.


It is actually this way with my in-laws and siblings/female parental unit. I will most likely never know when they die, have problems etc. There for years I was the one who kept everyone in contact with each other. And then the FPU legally cut the ties after I had been financially responsible for her for years (more than 20). And I just said enough. And no one except an aunt and a cousin have contacted me in 4 years.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow. So much family turmoil. So terrible to hear that many of you have lasting issues with family members. Either I am blissfully ignorant or I am pretty lucky as my family lacks any major drama (plenty of minor things of course, we don't lack frustrations). Virtual hugs to all of you. <3


You are extremely lucky and blessed! I know so many folks who look at me like I am a new life form when I answer questions about my _family_. Thought a few times about telling folks I am an orphan. Sure feels like it sometimes.

And that is a big reason why I so enjoy the friendships I have found here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share a picture from this morning's hike. I did post more in chit-chat. Some are okay, still working on those night time pictures though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a picture from this morning's hike. I did post more in chit-chat. Some are okay, still working on those night time pictures though.


As you know I grew up in the NW and trillium lilies always touch a special spot in my heart. They are so dear, fragile, but enduring and every year they show up just when you need it most. And frankly, I was a starting my day in a bit of a funk this morning, till I saw this photo and WOW this grey dreary day has turned into something much more upbeat. Thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful orchids, I don't have much success with them but my DIL grows them. I do better with Christmas cactus.
> 
> Julie, lovely robes, such a lot of work.
> 
> Ann, I had done tons of knitting before discovering KP but have learned so much since coming here. I would never have tried lace before


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry for those of you with family issues. Makes my issues seems very minor and I’ll take a lesson from that.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I started the More Pi shawl for my DGD and you start on DPN's. The pattern recommended using Emily Ocher's cast on. It is very similar to a cast on I use for crochet. You crochet the required number of stitches but leave them in the crochet hook. Then, transfer them from the non-hook end to two knitting needles. From there, you knit them off to three needles evenly spaced. I found it very easy. You can find an example on You Tube.
> 
> I like the provisional cast in as well and use a crochet method that puts it on the knitting needle at the same time. I know that is not a great explanation!
> 
> We ordered a few orchids from Hawaii and they arrived last week. The long stem on the white and cranberry spotted on is a yard long!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Barbara! One does miss the ease of communication though, Norma was never bothered although I rang frequently- we just had such a bond of common likes and opinions. I actually made two of the Dressing gowns the other is in blues rather than the wild combinations I used in this one. I do love Fair Isle work!


Beautiful work Julie!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> First ,many thanks to De Etta for the last session and Julie for the re-start.
> I have read through and haven't a hope of remembering everything .Good to see all the posts .
> I like idea of giving a few hints of stumbling blocks and how to address them ,De Etta .I am inexperienced but the one I slip up on is reading the instructions carefully .I tend to think I know what I am doing then make a mistake ,usually one that makes me feel extremely stupid .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is saddening to hear of the family troubles so many have. Like Melanie, I am the one the rest of the family look to in times of death and crisis. It feels good to be so trusted but it is also a tremendous responsibility which sometimes weighs heavy.

Love that little trillium, Janet Lee.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I understand that one. The first few nights he is gone on his business trips I find myself looking for him. While I have had folks tell me at least I know he will be back, I really don't. Things can happen.
> 
> I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. I am still hoping you get to see Fale again, sooner as opposed to later.
> 
> Oh, we sleep on a water bed. If you have ever slept on one,no such thing as sneaking out of bed!


We loved our waterbed! Warm in the winter and cooler in the summer! It just takes some practice to get in and out. I went to get up one morning, caught my foot wrapped in the sheet and fell on the ground with my foot still in the bed.
Not my most elegant exit but at least I didn't hurt myself (other than my pride...) :sm16:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is tough, and now I have no way of knowing if he even remembers having a wife. They threatened to tell him I was dead.


Julie, what a very sad, unfair situation.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> That is just wrong! I have told DH many times that if something happens to him while he is back in Pennsylvania visiting his family that he will be dead and buried before anyone thinks to call and let me know. Sadly, he thinks the same for the most part.


That is just so wrong...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I suspect that will happen when my sister dies. She lives in Southern California and I'm in N.C. She has pretty much ignored me my whole adult life except when we had to work together when our Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. She let me know several years ago that she and her husband had re-done their wills, when they were both dead, their remaining possessions would go to a niece on his side of the family (they were not able to have children of their own)...what she didn't want she would sell and keep the money. She asked me if there was anything of hers I wanted so this niece could make a note of it. I would have to pay this niece for what I wanted, by the way. I was so disgusted, I promptly replied (this was all via email) NO! When one of them dies, the other will probably let me know, but when the second one goes, I probably won't hear from any of his family. I am actually glad we live 3000 miles apart!


We've had somewhat similar issues with one of DH's siblings. They have already left this earth and so can cause no more drama...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a picture from this morning's hike. I did post more in chit-chat. Some are okay, still working on those night time pictures though.


Gorgeous picture! The Trillium is my province's official flower and so we can't pick/dig them up. Do you see many pink or purple ones?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I learned a non knitting tip this past week. I'm very sun sensitive and use sunscreen and when at a Blues Festival I wear a brimmed hat. I'm not really a hat person but did find 1 some years ago that was perfect. Problem was I couldn't wear it on the plane so took an alternate hat. At the festival I actually found 2 hats that were flattering. Now how to get them home? I emptied my carry on bag, placed a very large roll of toilet tissue in the hat proper and surrounded the brim with yarn I bought and rolled up clothing to stabilize the hat. When I opened the bag once we got home the 2 hats were in perfect condition. I was just waiting for customs to ask why I brought toilet tissue back from Tampa...


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki ,I could lay money that the customs folk have seen far stranger things than toilet roll .
Janet Lee .thank you for the cheer up flower .
I seem to have escaped family drama ,if there has been any .Thinking of those with unhappy experiences and sending hugs .
My father used to say ,’God gave you your relations so let’s thank Him you can choose your own friends .’ A lot of truth for some .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As you know I grew up in the NW and trillium lilies always touch a special spot in my heart. They are so dear, fragile, but enduring and every year they show up just when you need it most. And frankly, I was a starting my day in a bit of a funk this morning, till I saw this photo and WOW this grey dreary day has turned into something much more upbeat. Thanks.


DeEtta, you are so very welcome! They signal spring to me and I start looking for them in March. Now I am on the lookout for the other colors.

I did see the black deer again this morning, but was on a slippery slope and did not have my camera out. Gives me hope I will see him/her another time. Lovely creature.

Hopefully your day goes a little better than the start of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh my! They are NOT good people.


They claim to be Christian, and that I am evil- I have it somewhere in the texts I got from Lupe back in 2013.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love that little trillium, Janet Lee.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We loved our waterbed! Warm in the winter and cooler in the summer! It just takes some practice to get in and out. I went to get up one morning, caught my foot wrapped in the sheet and fell on the ground with my foot still in the bed.
> Not my most elegant exit but at least I didn't hurt myself (other than my pride...) :sm16:


I have not done that yet. We have had it since 1987 when wegote back from Germany the first time. But we are on the second mattress.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> That is just so wrong...


Wrong, yes, but just the way life is. It really could be a lot worse, and believe me, I am thankful it isn't.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Gorgeous picture! The Trillium is my province's official flower and so we can't pick/dig them up. Do you see many pink or purple ones?


Yes I do, but not yet this year. But will definitely be looking for them. I leave them, does not seem right to take them out of, their home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful work Julie!


Thank you, Vickie- it was nice to see the Dressing Gown had been well used and cared for!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I learned a non knitting tip this past week. I'm very sun sensitive and use sunscreen and when at a Blues Festival I wear a brimmed hat. I'm not really a hat person but did find 1 some years ago that was perfect. Problem was I couldn't wear it on the plane so took an alternate hat. At the festival I actually found 2 hats that were flattering. Now how to get them home? I emptied my carry on bag, placed a very large roll of toilet tissue in the hat proper and surrounded the brim with yarn I bought and rolled up clothing to stabilize the hat. When I opened the bag once we got home the 2 hats were in perfect condition. I was just waiting for customs to ask why I brought toilet tissue back from Tampa...


What a giggle! Can imagine the looks. I wear brimmed hats also. The ones with the chin stripes are my favorite.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,I could lay money that the customs folk have seen far stranger things than toilet roll .
> Janet Lee .thank you for the cheer up flower .
> I seem to have escaped family drama ,if there has been any .Thinking of those with unhappy experiences and sending hugs .
> My father used to say ,'God gave you your relations so let's thank Him you can choose your own friends .' A lot of truth for some .


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They claim to be Christian, and that I am evil- I have it somewhere in the texts I got from Lupe back in 2013.


{{hugs}}


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, you are so very welcome! They signal spring to me and I start looking for them in March. Now I am on the lookout for the other colors.
> 
> I did see the black deer again this morning, but was on a slippery slope and did not have my camera out. Gives me hope I will see him/her another time. Lovely creature.
> 
> Hopefully your day goes a little better than the start of it.


Day is fine maybe even wonderful. But clearly I was a bit muzzy in the head this morning. Had planned on making a double batch of bread (would have equalled 6 loaves), but when I turned to getting the bread mixed up and kneaded I did 2 times a double loaf (duh!!!!) so I'll end up with 12. I know I won't have any trouble getting rid of it, even though it freezes well, I never seem to have any left. Today I'm making jalapeno cheese bread which is my all time most popular bread. But in any case, I just took a large pot of black beans out of the oven -- all done and I'm having some for lunch. Have the bread all mixed and in the first rise. Three loaves have been shaped and are in their second rise. And a huge bowl of fresh fruit salad has been chopped up and put in the frig. Still in the kitchen I need to make a lime curd for a lime/coconut cake roll (testing for next week, but plan on using this round of visitors as tasters), a baked macaroni and cheese prepped ready to cook tomorrow after they get here and of course, finish up the bread. Then I can start doing some house cleaning.

This is the second pot of black beans that I've made up using epazote. It certainly enhances the beans and I really like it. For years, I've been seeing in recipes of more traditional Mexican/Central American cooking references to this spire -- is it a spice when actually it is a plant???? Well in any case, I finally found some dried and decided to be adventuresome. Really paid off and I'd encourage any of you who are curious to give it a go. I found mine at the website: http://www.penzeys.com

So thanks again JanetLee for giving me that proverbial "kick in the butt to get going" with your lovely trillium lily picture.

Hope everyone else is having a great day even though we've been remembering some hard life issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, what a very sad, unfair situation.


I am sort of resigned to it now- I have tried every way I can think to get help to resolve things more equitably- but no luck. But they can't take the good memories from me, and I still have various gifts- usually clothing- to remember him by.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> {{hugs}}


Thank you, JanetLee- and maybe a group hug is in order?

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, I can smell the bread rising from here. I want to make some, but with only me here, it doesn’t seem realistic. Unless I just make a small loaf, which I have done in the past.

While I love black beans, they don’t particularly love me back without some Beano. Shall give the web site a look. Thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee- and maybe a group hug is in order?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you dear lady!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been knitting on the two cardigans and every time I take a break I check this thread out. Yes, I am reading a book on the iPad while knitting, but even then this project is a bit boring. Straight knitting, absolutely no fancy stitches, but that is what the guys wanted. Still need to figure out where to place the pockets on one of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Day is fine maybe even wonderful. But clearly I was a bit muzzy in the head this morning. Had planned on making a double batch of bread (would have equalled 6 loaves), but when I turned to getting the bread mixed up and kneaded I did 2 times a double loaf (duh!!!!) so I'll end up with 12. I know I won't have any trouble getting rid of it, even though it freezes well, I never seem to have any left. Today I'm making jalapeno cheese bread which is my all time most popular bread. But in any case, I just took a large pot of black beans out of the oven -- all done and I'm having some for lunch. Have the bread all mixed and in the first rise. Three loaves have been shaped and are in their second rise. And a huge bowl of fresh fruit salad has been chopped up and put in the frig. Still in the kitchen I need to make a lime curd for a lime/coconut cake roll (testing for next week, but plan on using this round of visitors as tasters), a baked macaroni and cheese prepped ready to cook tomorrow after they get here and of course, finish up the bread. Then I can start doing some house cleaning.
> 
> This is the second pot of black beans that I've made up using epazote. It certainly enhances the beans and I really like it. For years, I've been seeing in recipes of more traditional Mexican/Central American cooking references to this spire -- is it a spice when actually it is a plant???? Well in any case, I finally found some dried and decided to be adventuresome. Really paid off and I'd encourage any of you who are curious to give it a go. I found mine at the website: http://www.penzeys.com
> 
> ...


How I would love to be able to invite myself along to your place, DeEtta! I love reading of your kitchen exploits.
Cool day here maximum to be 18* Celsius, but it is sunny after the storm. I am lucky still have power- at one point well over 100,000 households did not- so much damage from trees etc. It is down to about 45,000 households now- still an awful lot when it is really cold for us. They have brought workers in from as far away as Wellington to cope with the high demand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you dear lady!


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How I would love to be able to invite myself along to your place, DeEtta! I love reading of your kitchen exploits.
> Cool day here maximum to be 18* Celsius, but it is sunny after the storm. I am lucky still have power- at one point well over 100,000 households did not- so much damage from trees etc. It is down to about 45,000 households now- still an awful lot when it is really cold for us. They have brought workers in from as far away as Wellington to cope with the high demand.


Julie -- you and our other LP friends are certainly welcome any time. Would love to "break bread" together. Wouldn't that be wonderful. Over the years, we've had a chance to get to know each other and form friendships. And of course, Knit together.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie - Americans have brought toilets back from Canada (low water use toilets flush terribly) so why not Canadians bringing back US toilet paper? :-D

DeEtta (Belle1) - you are getting good use out of your new kitchen! Yay!


Another row done on Gerda - all 1600 odd of them, lol. I had a slow round with Dahlia today as I kept making silly counting errors so had to tink back, a lot. Oh well, it will get done eventually.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The trillium is very pretty, I’ve not seen one since I left Ontario ãs a child.

JanetLee, we also had a waterbed for many years but when the second mattress bit the dust DH said we would just put a regular mattress into the bed frame


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

We would have no time for bed if we all went to De Etta’s .loads of chatter ,tasty morsels and seeing all the beautiful work in real life would keep us going for weeks never mind days !
If I am baking I get carried away and having decided to cook something I then decide to make a second something ,then a third by which time I ‘m feeling weary so sit down and forget something is in the oven until the smell of burning reaches me !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- you and our other LP friends are certainly welcome any time. Would love to "break bread" together. Wouldn't that be wonderful. Over the years, we've had a chance to get to know each other and form friendships. And of course, Knit together.


That sounds Idyllic, DeEtta- equally any one in my direction is most welcome- Barbara and I met up two or three years ago, when she was here with DH. I remember it as being pre-op, oh and it was the day Dragonflylace bowed out for the last time. Could not forget that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> We would have no time for bed if we all went to De Etta's .loads of chatter ,tasty morsels and seeing all the beautiful work in real life would keep us going for weeks never mind days !
> If I am baking I get carried away and having decided to cook something I then decide to make a second something ,then a third by which time I 'm feeling weary so sit down and forget something is in the oven until the smell of burning reaches me !


 :sm25: I have a couple of timers, strategically placed to avoid such!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful flower. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a picture from this morning's hike. I did post more in chit-chat. Some are okay, still working on those night time pictures though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for those of you who have family dramas. Thankfully we don’t seem to have those. I have one brother, who lives in Newfoundland now, but we don’t see each other very often. When we do see each other and it seems like we have never been apart.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That bread sounds really yummy. There is nothing like fresh bread.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Day is fine maybe even wonderful. But clearly I was a bit muzzy in the head this morning. Had planned on making a double batch of bread (would have equalled 6 loaves), but when I turned to getting the bread mixed up and kneaded I did 2 times a double loaf (duh!!!!) so I'll end up with 12. I know I won't have any trouble getting rid of it, even though it freezes well, I never seem to have any left. Today I'm making jalapeno cheese bread which is my all time most popular bread. But in any case, I just took a large pot of black beans out of the oven -- all done and I'm having some for lunch. Have the bread all mixed and in the first rise. Three loaves have been shaped and are in their second rise. And a huge bowl of fresh fruit salad has been chopped up and put in the frig. Still in the kitchen I need to make a lime curd for a lime/coconut cake roll (testing for next week, but plan on using this round of visitors as tasters), a baked macaroni and cheese prepped ready to cook tomorrow after they get here and of course, finish up the bread. Then I can start doing some house cleaning.
> 
> This is the second pot of black beans that I've made up using epazote. It certainly enhances the beans and I really like it. For years, I've been seeing in recipes of more traditional Mexican/Central American cooking references to this spire -- is it a spice when actually it is a plant???? Well in any case, I finally found some dried and decided to be adventuresome. Really paid off and I'd encourage any of you who are curious to give it a go. I found mine at the website: http://www.penzeys.com
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It’s very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.

Sue


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They claim to be Christian, and that I am evil- I have it somewhere in the texts I got from Lupe back in 2013.


I get so fed up when I hear things like this. They have no right to judge you that way. As I recall, it was recorded in the New Testament on more than one occasion that we can judge someone's actions to be good or bad for the purpose of learning and gaining wisdom. But we are forbidden to judge people because only God knows what is in someone's heart, and that is His judgement alone to make.

I don't usually spout off on religious things like this, but it just irritates me to no end to hear of someone claiming to be a follower of Jesus Christ and then behave as you have described. I apologize if I've offended anyone. Tried to be as general as possible about scripture references so as not to have anyone think I am pushing any one religious group over another, I certainly don't intend to. Julie, I don't know you face-to-face, so I don't claim to know you as well as others do. But I refuse to think you are an evil person.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I found mine at the website: http://www.penzeys.com


OOOOOOO, Penzeys! Hubby gave me a small box for Christmas with a few small bottles of their herb blends and spices. I LOVE cinnamon and their's is the best I've ever tasted. We are eating Brussels Sprouts again because on of the blends makes them so delicious, Hubby and I kind of fight over them. We haven't started counting them as they go from serving bowl to plate to make sure no ones takes more than half.....but it could happen!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


Stunning shawl!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - Americans have brought toilets back from Canada (low water use toilets flush terribly) so why not Canadians bringing back US toilet paper? :-D


Oh, that really is funny to think about. Yes, our low water toilets can really be a problem sometimes. But you'd better watch out about what kind of TP you pick up here in the States. Couple of months ago, I asked Son to stop on his way home from work because the TP had run out at his house. (I have been known to keep a spare roll of TP, paper towels, and a box of tissues in my car for just such occasions, but I slipped up this time.) So, he thought he would just stop at a gas station and buy one roll in the convenience store. Next day, it is installed on the wall dispenser so I never got to check the label. He warned me to be careful with it, that it disintegrated as soon as it touched what it was supposed to clean up on the body, and was rough in texture to boot. Even worse, he said that 1 roll cost as much as a package of 4 in the grocery store across the street. What an adventure that was! When he came home that evening, I asked him about the packaging and where in the store it was located. From what he told me, I'm pretty sure he picked up a roll of specially designed, fast disintegrating TP for campers! There are some camping vehicles that have toilets that are more like port-a-potties, that don't flush, or flush with a special chemical. All very compact, you know. So you don't want wads of TP in the storage tank.......I'm sure he will be much more careful in the future!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


Oh my! Gorgeous!!! Definitely doesn't look like it was made from leftovers, looks like it was supposed to look like that all along. Oh, very very nice.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I suspect that will happen when my sister dies. She lives in Southern California and I'm in N.C. She has pretty much ignored me my whole adult life except when we had to work together when our Mom was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. She let me know several years ago that she and her husband had re-done their wills, when they were both dead, their remaining possessions would go to a niece on his side of the family (they were not able to have children of their own)...what she didn't want she would sell and keep the money. She asked me if there was anything of hers I wanted so this niece could make a note of it. I would have to pay this niece for what I wanted, by the way. I was so disgusted, I promptly replied (this was all via email) NO! When one of them dies, the other will probably let me know, but when the second one goes, I probably won't hear from any of his family. I am actually glad we live 3000 miles apart!


Wow! That's terrible. I wouldn't want anything either.

:sm03:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share a picture from this morning's hike. I did post more in chit-chat. Some are okay, still working on those night time pictures though.


I love trillium. Great pic.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I learned a non knitting tip this past week. I'm very sun sensitive and use sunscreen and when at a Blues Festival I wear a brimmed hat. I'm not really a hat person but did find 1 some years ago that was perfect. Problem was I couldn't wear it on the plane so took an alternate hat. At the festival I actually found 2 hats that were flattering. Now how to get them home? I emptied my carry on bag, placed a very large roll of toilet tissue in the hat proper and surrounded the brim with yarn I bought and rolled up clothing to stabilize the hat. When I opened the bag once we got home the 2 hats were in perfect condition. I was just waiting for customs to ask why I brought toilet tissue back from Tampa...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I get so fed up when I hear things like this. They have no right to judge you that way. As I recall, it was recorded in the New Testament on more than one occasion that we can judge someone's actions to be good or bad for the purpose of learning and gaining wisdom. But we are forbidden to judge people because only God knows what is in someone's heart, and that is His judgement alone to make.
> 
> I don't usually spout off on religious things like this, but it just irritates me to no end to hear of someone claiming to be a follower of Jesus Christ and then behave as you have described. I apologize if I've offended anyone. Tried to be as general as possible about scripture references so as not to have anyone think I am pushing any one religious group over another, I certainly don't intend to. Julie, I don't know you face-to-face, so I don't claim to know you as well as others do. But I refuse to think you are an evil person.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


Wow! That's beautiful


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> We would have no time for bed if we all went to De Etta's .loads of chatter ,tasty morsels and seeing all the beautiful work in real life would keep us going for weeks never mind days !
> If I am baking I get carried away and having decided to cook something I then decide to make a second something ,then a third by which time I 'm feeling weary so sit down and forget something is in the oven until the smell of burning reaches me !


Ouch, Ann. That is a horrible and alarming smell because we "know" what is going on.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


That is wonderful looking. And I like the different border on the edge. Wasn't sure when you posted last time, but I'm a convert!!! Lovely, thanks for sharing. Love seeing your work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry for those of you who have family dramas. Thankfully we don't seem to have those. I have one brother, who lives in Newfoundland now, but we don't see each other very often. When we do see each other and it seems like we have never been apart.
> 
> Sue


It is good that you have such a good relationship with him when you can meet! I should mention the dramas I have these days are or were much more with the in-laws, not my immediate family- I have some wonderful cousins- but mostly in Scotland- that is why my trip in 2011 was such a joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


That looks lovely, Sue- and such a good use of bits and pieces- mine are going into baby clothes to go to the local maternity ward.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I get so fed up when I hear things like this. They have no right to judge you that way. As I recall, it was recorded in the New Testament on more than one occasion that we can judge someone's actions to be good or bad for the purpose of learning and gaining wisdom. But we are forbidden to judge people because only God knows what is in someone's heart, and that is His judgement alone to make.
> 
> I don't usually spout off on religious things like this, but it just irritates me to no end to hear of someone claiming to be a follower of Jesus Christ and then behave as you have described. I apologize if I've offended anyone. Tried to be as general as possible about scripture references so as not to have anyone think I am pushing any one religious group over another, I certainly don't intend to. Julie, I don't know you face-to-face, so I don't claim to know you as well as others do. But I refuse to think you are an evil person.


Thank you for that, Joyce- it was very irksome at the time- and I am sure came from the fact that I choose a different path from Lupe (denomination). Thank heavens I did not end up living with them. Even if I never see Fale again- it would have been a very difficult situation looking after him with only State help. I don't know if all Samoans are like this but Lupe's elder brother stopped at least two relationships of his younger siblings because of a difference in shade of belief. Fale used to get quite indignant about these differences- in his view there is only one Christ. Man is the fallible element.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The trillium is very pretty, I've not seen one since I left Ontario ãs a child.
> 
> JanetLee, we also had a waterbed for many years but when the second mattress bit the dust DH said we would just put a regular mattress into the bed frame


I do not want to ever use a "normal" bed again. The waterbed is so comfortable to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds Idyllic, DeEtta- equally any one in my direction is most welcome- Barbara and I met up two or three years ago, when she was here with DH. I remember it as being pre-op, oh and it was the day Dragonflylace bowed out for the last time. Could not forget that one!


I remember the pictures you posted!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful flower. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sue


You are most welcome, Sue. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


Wow! That is lovely and the colors really bring out the different lace designs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love trillium. Great pic.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful shawl Sue (britgirl). Your knitting is as lovely as ever.

Yes, motorcoach plumbing has special considerations. Special TP is just one of them, lol!

DH and I had a waterbed until just recently. Ours was a full motion one but we put a memory foam topper on it. I have never gotten a foot stuck but can easily see how that could happen. We did have a frame failure once though. One of the side rails broke off and the mattress oozed onto the floor, lol. You should have seen me trying to hold it back! 

Hope all have a good evening,

Melanie


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful, I love trillium. Once we went to a forest where there were hundred and hundred of them. In Virginia I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I remember the pictures you posted!


 :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


lovely


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Beautiful,Sue .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Galassia shawl this evening, and am very happy with the end result, especially since I was using leftovers from other shawls. It's very satisfying to use some of them up, and get another great shawl out of them.
> 
> Sue


Very, very pretty, Sue. I like a lot of her patterns. I completed Isola not long ago and have also done Mediterraneum which probably gets worn more than any of my shawls. I need to use up some of my lace weight leftovers but I haven't come up with a plan yet.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Stunning shawl!


How lovely it is!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that, Joyce- it was very irksome at the time- and I am sure came from the fact that I choose a different path from Lupe (denomination). Thank heavens I did not end up living with them. Even if I never see Fale again- it would have been a very difficult situation looking after him with only State help. I don't know if all Samoans are like this but Lupe's elder brother stopped at least two relationships of his younger siblings because of a difference in shade of belief. Fale used to get quite indignant about these differences- in his view there is only one Christ. Man is the fallible element.


Growing up in Southern California, USA, I knew a few Samoans, and there were MANY living there. The few I knew were didn't have the religious strictness you've described, but they were at least 2 generations removed from living in Samoa. Maybe that made the difference? What a sad, sad tale...you, Fale, and his family. And who is to say that Fale is better off because of what they did? I'm assuming from what you've said before that the government people you've talked to either don't care or even approve. Shame on them. In my neck of the woods, his family would have been accused of racism and religious intolerance. Something most people here are very touchy about lately. So sorry this has happened to you. Yes, it would have been hard for you to care for him, but you would have been there to share his "good days". Maybe that would have gotten you through the not-so-good-days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Growing up in Southern California, USA, I knew a few Samoans, and there were MANY living there. The few I knew were didn't have the religious strictness you've described, but they were at least 2 generations removed from living in Samoa. Maybe that made the difference? What a sad, sad tale...you, Fale, and his family. And who is to say that Fale is better off because of what they did? I'm assuming from what you've said before that the government people you've talked to either don't care or even approve. Shame on them. In my neck of the woods, his family would have been accused of racism and religious intolerance. Something most people here are very touchy about lately. So sorry this has happened to you. Yes, it would have been hard for you to care for him, but you would have been there to share his "good days". Maybe that would have gotten you through the not-so-good-days.


Who knows? it would have been nice to have been respected for what I had done for him- sorting out his legal problems back in the day- he himself was very grateful- yes- the good days did help one get through the bad days. It is racism and it is religious intolerance for sure. And an abuse of my rights.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, your orchids are so pretty. It is nice that you can keep them blooming. I never had any luck with that. The plant lived, but it never got flowers after the original blooms! I have the same problem with Christmas cactus and African Violets.

Julie, your grandson looked so adorable in the blue fair isle robe. Really lovely knitting.

DeEtta, that “ nipple” method for circular cast on was one you taught us before, and I have used it successfully. The thing with new methods is, for me, if I don’t use them often
enough, then I forget how to do it and need to learn all over again. Or I totally forget to even use them!

Hugs to all who have such sad family problems. I am an only child and have only one child, so there are no sibling problems to deal with. I just wish I was closer in distance to my mother, daughter and grandkids so I could get to see them more often. 

P. 7


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near

Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!

DeEtta, what yummy cooking going on in your new kitchen! I am often looking for more authentic spices to add to my Mexican dishes. Thanks for the link.

Sue, your shawl turned out great. The intricacy of the pattern is so pretty and the colors you used just flowed together. Very spring like wrap

I am still working on my first circular shawl using a gradience set that I bought 2 years ago! I am really liking how the colors are appearing. The rounds are getting pretty large though and seem to take a long time to get around. I am on the last chart now and there are 768 stitches around.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, that is looking great. Love the colors. 

:sm24: in reference to the Trillium.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


Lovely colours and what a great pattern!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, that is looking great. Love the colors.
> 
> :sm24: in reference to the Trillium.


Thanks JanetLee. They are probably my favorite colors.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Lovely colours and what a great pattern!


Thank you Vickie. I am enjoying watching it develop as I knit it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is looking lovely.

Sue


sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


Love, love, love those colors. Yummy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


Love the colors Caryn. Can't wait to see this blocked. What pattern are you knitting?

Circular shawls do have loooooong rows. I have two lace ones in progress and the baby blanket is also circular.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


Ooooo, that's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very, very pretty, Sue. I like a lot of her patterns. I completed Isola not long ago and have also done Mediterraneum which probably gets worn more than any of my shawls. I need to use up some of my lace weight leftovers but I haven't come up with a plan yet.


That designer has some amazing patterns. I look through them all after reading your post.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors. I can't imagine doing 768 stitches/ round


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful colors. I can't imagine doing 768 stitches/ round


The scary part is I have three circular patterns picked out to do that will have more than that before they are finished! :sm06:

And the funny part I mentioned to DH today is the two cardigans I am currently working on are extremely boring and I need to get up frequently to stir the brain. When I start on the shawls I will be getting up to give my mind a rest! Never satisfied!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Who knows? it would have been nice to have been respected for what I had done for him- sorting out his legal problems back in the day- he himself was very grateful- yes- the good days did help one get through the bad days. It is racism and it is religious intolerance for sure. And an abuse of my rights.


Didn't intend to overlook your rights, which are as important as any others. Guess I'm kind of in shock that such a thing could happen...and they seem to have gotten away with it. Awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Didn't intend to overlook your rights, which are as important as any others. Guess I'm kind of in shock that such a thing could happen...and they seem to have gotten away with it. Awful.


I do sort of hope it may catch up with them some day. Try not to let it ruin my life though.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, thanks so much for that picture of that lovely Trillium. I used to have them in the woods when I lived in upstate NY. They always signal to me that my birthday is near
> 
> Vickie, great idea for packing wide rimmed hats!
> 
> ...


yummy


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn ,as the saying goes ,’What’s not to like ? ‘ Wonderful knitting of beautiful colours .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do sort of hope it may catch up with them some day. Try not to let it ruin my life though.


Some things,even hurtful,have to be put aside , otherwise these people take over your life and make it miserable .Keep the happy times to the forefront .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Some things,even hurtful,have to be put aside , otherwise these people take over your life and make it miserable .Keep the happy times to the forefront .


I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.

BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!


Oh, what a sweetheart! My hubby would probably not think to do that.

Several years ago, I was blessed with my choice of gorgeous fabric in a most unusual way. A lady I was acquainted with through a fabric store had died of cancer a year before, her husband couldn't stand looking at her stash of fabric any longer. He called the manager of this fabric store who had been a close friend of his wife's and in desperation asked her to come and get all of the fabric and "stuff". She did. There was so much of it, the only place big enough was the back room storage of the fabric store! I was handed a large box and invited to take whatever I wanted. It was overwhelming! Every time I look at or use any of this fabric, and it was all the very expensive lines of fabric, I think of this dear lady and how I miss her, and thankful that her husband's exasperation became a huge blessing for me....and probably many others.

So I'm happy that you have such a pleasant way to remember a dear friend. Knitting needles that you can use many times and keep for many years. What a wonderful gift!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> The scary part is I have three circular patterns picked out to do that will have more than that before they are finished! :sm06:
> 
> And the funny part I mentioned to DH today is the two cardigans I am currently working on are extremely boring and I need to get up frequently to stir the brain. When I start on the shawls I will be getting up to give my mind a rest! Never satisfied!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
> David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


What a lovely rememberance of Norma, Julie. I'm so glad that David thought to send them to you. Good to hear of David's day. Prayers for you and him.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is nice that David is staying in touch with you. Sending those needles was really sweet, and will be a fond memory of the friendship between you and Norma.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
> David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
> David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


What a precious, thoughtful gift. You will think of her every time you use her needles.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
> David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


What a heartfelt gift. So nice of David to pass along one of Norma's loves to someone who will appreciate them. Good luck to him this bee season, we need to care for our pollinators.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh, what a sweetheart! My hubby would probably not think to do that.
> 
> Several years ago, I was blessed with my choice of gorgeous fabric in a most unusual way. A lady I was acquainted with through a fabric store had died of cancer a year before, her husband couldn't stand looking at her stash of fabric any longer. He called the manager of this fabric store who had been a close friend of his wife's and in desperation asked her to come and get all of the fabric and "stuff". She did. There was so much of it, the only place big enough was the back room storage of the fabric store! I was handed a large box and invited to take whatever I wanted. It was overwhelming! Every time I look at or use any of this fabric, and it was all the very expensive lines of fabric, I think of this dear lady and how I miss her, and thankful that her husband's exasperation became a huge blessing for me....and probably many others.
> 
> So I'm happy that you have such a pleasant way to remember a dear friend. Knitting needles that you can use many times and keep for many years. What a wonderful gift!


I kept thinking of the scene in _Zorba the Greek_ when someone has died and the whole village comes in like vultures and strips her room of all her possessions- odd how things can come back to you! But I am delighted that I will have something concrete of Norma's. Just hope the postal service and Customs treat it with care!
Your fabric stash sounds wonderful- mine is mostly very practical stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely rememberance of Norma, Julie. I'm so glad that David thought to send them to you. Good to hear of David's day. Prayers for you and him.


It will be! There is a bundle of straight needles to follow later in the year- they will be for Christmas- I told him these will be an early Birthday present.
Thanks Bev for the prayers- how are you keeping!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice that David is staying in touch with you. Sending those needles was really sweet, and will be a fond memory of the friendship between you and Norma.
> 
> Sue


It was good that David reached out to me, when Norma first died (by email) although it was an awful shock, I had been hoping beyond hope that she would come through. I am maintaining the contact by phone, but nowhere near as frequently as I would have rung Norma. Yes I am looking forward to having the extra sizes and cables. They will be very useful, as well as a lovely way to remember her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a precious, thoughtful gift. You will think of her every time you use her needles.


Thank you Vickie- my thoughts exactly! Likewise I treasure the two pairs of needles I inherited from my mum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What a heartfelt gift. So nice of David to pass along one of Norma's loves to someone who will appreciate them. Good luck to him this bee season, we need to care for our pollinators.


Thank you, Melanie! The bee season is being slow to start- it is not a spectacular spring in the UK, but the bee keeping and wild flowers in particular were very precious to Norma.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
> David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


What a lovely gesture from David.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a lovely gesture from David.


It is indeed!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be! There is a bundle of straight needles to follow later in the year- they will be for Christmas- I told him these will be an early Birthday present.
> Thanks Bev for the prayers- how are you keeping!?


I am doing well. We are still cleaning with some careful changes. Gary will be coming with me more to do the sweeping in houses where I used to lug the sweeper up and down the steps. I would like to get a little cart with wheels to carry my cleaning stuff. As it is, I carry it in, set it down, and carry the individual things as I need them. I still walk and take pics. I don't want to give up more than I have to. But it is disconcerting to understand that things could change in an instant. I need wisdom every day.

I did school pics for the home school group that meets at our church this morning. It went very well. Did 43 people in an hour and a half. That included 2 senior portraits. I rold the seniors they could bring props. The guy brought in a Christian flag and the girl brought in a snake.  Tons of fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, Ann- I try to remember the good things of my years with Fale- my photographs of him help.
> 
> BTW, I spoke with David, Norma's DH earlier, he has very kindly sent me a parcel of Norma's interchangeable needles- this should definitely fill the gaps in my own collection!
> David and Trixie (the Spaniel) are working out their own new routine for housework, etc, Edern was foggy this morning, so it was going to be an at home day- the bees have not quite yet got busy.


How very thoughtful at what is a very sad time. And you will have that link to your friend each time you use the needles, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am doing well. We are still cleaning with some careful changes. Gary will be coming with me more to do the sweeping in houses where I used to lug the sweeper up and down the steps. I would like to get a little cart with wheels to carry my cleaning stuff. As it is, I carry it in, set it down, and carry the individual things as I need them. I still walk and take pics. I don't want to give up more than I have to. But it is disconcerting to understand that things could change in an instant. I need wisdom every day.
> 
> I did school pics for the home school group that meets at our church this morning. It went very well. Did 43 people in an hour and a half. That included 2 senior portraits. I rold the seniors they could bring props. The guy brought in a Christian flag and the girl brought in a snake.  Tons of fun.


I am so glad that Gary is able to help out- we certainly don't want you crippled.
It is great that you are getting photography commissions!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How very thoughtful at what is a very sad time. And you will have that link to your friend each time you use the needles, Julie.


That was exactly why I asked after them in the first place!
I gather Norma had rather a large stash of various things.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie, I hope the needles arrive safely .Norma would have been pleased that you were to be the recipient of them and David was thoughtful.
Bev, It is time to take care and I am sure Gary will be doing all he can to keep you safe.
Waiting for the next stage of a test for Toni and making very slow progress on my shawl .I think I need to be under pressure to get something knitted quickly. I have done 13 of the 33 repeats .I shall have to put a spurt on if it is to be done in time as once the repeats are done there are two deep ends .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie, I hope the needles arrive safely .Norma would have been pleased that you were to be the recipient of them and David was thoughtful.
> Bev, It is time to take care and I am sure Gary will be doing all he can to keep you safe.
> Waiting for the next stage of a test for Toni and making very slow progress on my shawl .I think I need to be under pressure to get something knitted quickly. I have done 13 of the 33 repeats .I shall have to put a spurt on if it is to be done in time as once the repeats are done there are two deep ends .


I am hoping for safe passage for the needles, too- it would be very sad if the package gets damaged! David said he was forced to take most of them out of their wrapping in order to keep the weight down- and given that it is more than a kilogram no wonder at all that he felt he had to do that!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie, I hope the needles arrive safely .Norma would have been pleased that you were to be the recipient of them and David was thoughtful.
> Bev, It is time to take care and I am sure Gary will be doing all he can to keep you safe.
> Waiting for the next stage of a test for Toni and making very slow progress on my shawl .I think I need to be under pressure to get something knitted quickly. I have done 13 of the 33 repeats .I shall have to put a spurt on if it is to be done in time as once the repeats are done there are two deep ends .


You need to set yourself a target of a certain number of repeats a day, perhaps, Ann, just to keep you on target. You are just over a third of the way there, not counting the ends. You will get there, I'm sure and it is such a pretty pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Sue, DeEtta, Melanie, Bev, Bonnie, Nancy, and Ann for you kind words about the shawl I am working on. Melanie, it is called The Secret Garden Gradience Shawl by Janine le Cras, https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secret-garden-3

Julie, how wonderful that you are keeping in touch with David and that he is sending Norma's knitting needles. I'm sure Norma would have been so pleased and what a lovely remembrance for you.

Bev, glad you are making accommodations to take care. Glad too that the picture taking went well. Must have been interesting to photo the girl with the snake


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Sue, DeEtta, Melanie, Bev, Bonnie, Nancy, and Ann for you kind words about the shawl I am working on. Melanie, it is called The Secret Garden Gradience Shawl by Janine le Cras, https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secret-garden-3
> 
> Julie, how wonderful that you are keeping in touch with David and that he is sending Norma's knitting needles. I'm sure Norma would have been so pleased and what a lovely remembrance for you.
> 
> Bev, glad you are making accommodations to take care. Glad too that the picture taking went well. Must have been interesting to photo the girl with the snake


It is really great- I love expecting parcels- makes the walk up to the letter box so much more worth while- I am putting it off today it is so wild and windy wet. I am really looking forward to working with Norma's needles- he has also included her stitch markers. He does know quite a lot of the terminology because he was quite hands on helping her with her knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad that Gary is able to help out- we certainly don't want you crippled.
> It is great that you are getting photography commissions!


I did it for free. I need practice for the wedding. It was tons of fun and did not take so very long like I thought it would.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Julie, I hope the needles arrive safely .Norma would have been pleased that you were to be the recipient of them and David was thoughtful.
> Bev, It is time to take care and I am sure Gary will be doing all he can to keep you safe.
> Waiting for the next stage of a test for Toni and making very slow progress on my shawl .I think I need to be under pressure to get something knitted quickly. I have done 13 of the 33 repeats .I shall have to put a spurt on if it is to be done in time as once the repeats are done there are two deep ends .


Thanks, Ann. I am certainly trying too. It is difficult though, because I feel so stinking good! It feels good to move and do. But I am taking steps. Sometime soon I would like to get rid of some of the more difficult houses.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you Sue, DeEtta, Melanie, Bev, Bonnie, Nancy, and Ann for you kind words about the shawl I am working on. Melanie, it is called The Secret Garden Gradience Shawl by Janine le Cras, https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secret-garden-3
> 
> Julie, how wonderful that you are keeping in touch with David and that he is sending Normaâs knitting needles. Iâm sure Norma would have been so pleased and what a lovely remembrance for you.
> 
> Bev, glad you are making accommodations to take care. Glad too that the picture taking went well. Must have been interesting to photo the girl with the snake


Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am doing well. We are still cleaning with some careful changes. Gary will be coming with me more to do the sweeping in houses where I used to lug the sweeper up and down the steps. I would like to get a little cart with wheels to carry my cleaning stuff. As it is, I carry it in, set it down, and carry the individual things as I need them. I still walk and take pics. I don't want to give up more than I have to. But it is disconcerting to understand that things could change in an instant. I need wisdom every day.
> 
> I did school pics for the home school group that meets at our church this morning. It went very well. Did 43 people in an hour and a half. That included 2 senior portraits. I rold the seniors they could bring props. The guy brought in a Christian flag and the girl brought in a snake.  Tons of fun.


Your photo shoot sounds like it must have been a lot of fun. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really great- I love expecting parcels- makes the walk up to the letter box so much more worth while- I am putting it off today it is so wild and windy wet. I am really looking forward to working with Norma's needles- he has also included her stitch markers. He does know quite a lot of the terminology because he was quite hands on helping her with her knitting.


Sounds like the perfect husband. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


Perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I did it for free. I need practice for the wedding. It was tons of fun and did not take so very long like I thought it would.


 :sm24: All good practise- I did a wedding once with an unfamiliar camera- not realising the flash had failed. What a disappointment- Fortunately Felix the groom realised what was not happening, and was quite good humoured about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


Wow, and double wow- not my sort of pet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like the perfect husband. :sm24:


I guess he tries- they did have their rough patches (who doesn't?)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess he tries- they did have their rough patches (who doesn't?)


Quite true!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


That is a great photo, Bev, I would imagine her mum is thrilled.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


Wow, that is a great picture! What a super idea to have them use a prop. You really captured her delight at having her pet snake with her


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


This is a great shot. The snake looks quite content and she (the girl) has draped him well. She should wear lace shawls.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, your orchids are so pretty. It is nice that you can keep them blooming. I never had any luck with that. The plant lived, but it never got flowers after the original blooms! I have the same problem with Christmas cactus and African Violets.
> 
> Julie, your grandson looked so adorable in the blue fair isle robe. Really lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Thank you on the orchids, Caryn. Your shawl is looking very. That's a lot of stitches!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do sort of hope it may catch up with them some day. Try not to let it ruin my life though.


It is a sad tale, to be sure.

Lovely gesture of Norma's husband to send you her needles. That will be a nice memory.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Big sigh!! Company just left and it is only 10:00 ish in the morning. Now, I have time to reclaim the house, strip the beds, etc -- you know the drill.... I'm hoping that this afternoon I can just sit down and knit for a bit. Been pushing a bit too hard for the last several days and the only knitting I've gotten done is working on dishclothes at Mom's. Finished 3 this last week and they are all for me. I picked a wonderful coral color and against my new sink it looks great.

Bev -- I'm not so sure about snake necklaces. I wouldn't want to be around the girl or her snake and focusing on them wouldn't be a particularly good experience, either. But I must say, that is one Great picture that you took. It looks relaxed, non-contrived and she looks wonderful. You certainly did a great job and I'm sure the other 42 are equally as good. Nice job.

Julie -- so very glad to hear that David is sharing Norma's needles with you. A truly kind gesture on his part. Hope he realizes how much comfort they will truly give you. Sometimes it is those very simple, but thoughtful gestures that distribute such personal warmth. And now you have a bit of Norma for always. What a blessing.

I know I've missed postings that I should be commenting on; please excuse me. Truly my head is in a fog right now. 

Hope you all have a fun weekend.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it was. I asked if she had props, she said no, but then mentioned the snake. She thought her mom would be upset if she left and went and got the snake. I REALLY wanted to get her picture with that snake. It was so unusual for a girl. She came back a bit later and said she was going for the snake. We got some nice pictures.


It is a really good picture! But it reminds me of high school. We had a very odd science teacher. Single and owned a very, very large snake. He would bring it to school and walk around with it wrapped much like your portrait. It was actually quite frightening to look up in the hall and see this gargantuan snake wrapped around the teacher! He made it a requirement in his class that if you didn't touch the snake you didn't pass Biology, regardless of your marks :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is a sad tale, to be sure.
> 
> Lovely gesture of Norma's husband to send you her needles. That will be a nice memory.


It will be great to have the extra supply, plus remembering her, and the beautiful work she did/beautiful lady that she was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Big sigh!! Company just left and it is only 10:00 ish in the morning. Now, I have time to reclaim the house, strip the beds, etc -- you know the drill.... I'm hoping that this afternoon I can just sit down and knit for a bit. Been pushing a bit too hard for the last several days and the only knitting I've gotten done is working on dishclothes at Mom's. Finished 3 this last week and they are all for me. I picked a wonderful coral color and against my new sink it looks great.
> 
> Bev -- I'm not so sure about snake necklaces. I wouldn't want to be around the girl or her snake and focusing on them wouldn't be a particularly good experience, either. But I must say, that is one Great picture that you took. It looks relaxed, non-contrived and she looks wonderful. You certainly did a great job and I'm sure the other 42 are equally as good. Nice job.
> 
> ...


Hope things settle down soon for you, DeEtta! It can be a lot of work having visitors, and the simple things have to wait.
It will be interesting to see how much a kilogram of needles actually is! David assures me I will have a major task ahead, sorting them all out- I have worked out where I can store them- then there are all the straights coming for Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It is a really good picture! But it reminds me of high school. We had a very odd science teacher. Single and owned a very, very large snake. He would bring it to school and walk around with it wrapped much like your portrait. It was actually quite frightening to look up in the hall and see this gargantuan snake wrapped around the teacher! He made it a requirement in his class that if you didn't touch the snake you didn't pass Biology, regardless of your marks :sm16:


ooh, not fair!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> What a precious, thoughtful gift. You will think of her every time you use her needles.


May using them bring you great joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

brain56 said:


> May using them bring you great joy!


I believe it will! Thanks.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been through a few changes in the past Fortnight. Dad had a second bout of Alzheimer symptoms and we finally got him into the VA hospital.

Thanks to Dr. Hilgarth, doctor for both Mom and Dad at this one VA location, Dad is now in Lebanon, IN VA controlled house.

Mom's sugars have been normalizing below 200 now. We no longer have the 2002 Ford F150. I am driving a white 2007 Dodge Caravan!

I will be doing a bit more knitting now that the adult dot-to-dot book has been finished. Mom had me complete a Cockatoo because I use a straight edge. Cheating I know... but with over 350 dots you need something! :sm11:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

About penseys...I have been cheerfully indulging my own spice acquisition list. Name of latest favorite blend to follow in a future comment.

I have yet to get some of the online interesting seeds...but I will see what is offered locally so shipping costs will be reduced.

Right now I am getting hardware items for gardening, potting soil choices, and the lifting stones to reduce concrete stains.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: All good practise- I did a wedding once with an unfamiliar camera- not realising the flash had failed. What a disappointment- Fortunately Felix the groom realised what was not happening, and was quite good humoured about it.


Oh, my. The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Perfect! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, JanetLee. I was so happy when she came back with the snake.  It was a type of boa constrictor.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, and double wow- not my sort of pet.


Got you on that one, Julie.

:sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is a great photo, Bev, I would imagine her mum is thrilled.


Thanks so much, Linda. She was one of my seniors, so I have a good many of her. I hope her mom will be happy with it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, that is a great picture! What a super idea to have them use a prop. You really captured her delight at having her pet snake with her


Thanks, Caryn. I think that she was as happy as I was.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This is a great shot. The snake looks quite content and she (the girl) has draped him well. She should wear lace shawls.


Thanks, Melanie. Spoken like a true lace knitter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Big sigh!! Company just left and it is only 10:00 ish in the morning. Now, I have time to reclaim the house, strip the beds, etc -- you know the drill.... I'm hoping that this afternoon I can just sit down and knit for a bit. Been pushing a bit too hard for the last several days and the only knitting I've gotten done is working on dishclothes at Mom's. Finished 3 this last week and they are all for me. I picked a wonderful coral color and against my new sink it looks great.
> 
> Bev -- I'm not so sure about snake necklaces. I wouldn't want to be around the girl or her snake and focusing on them wouldn't be a particularly good experience, either. But I must say, that is one Great picture that you took. It looks relaxed, non-contrived and she looks wonderful. You certainly did a great job and I'm sure the other 42 are equally as good. Nice job.
> 
> ...


Wow, DeEtta. Your life has been FULL and now you must set things to right. . .and then RELAX. 

Thanks so much for your lovely comment. I really had fun with my two seniors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> It is a really good picture! But it reminds me of high school. We had a very odd science teacher. Single and owned a very, very large snake. He would bring it to school and walk around with it wrapped much like your portrait. It was actually quite frightening to look up in the hall and see this gargantuan snake wrapped around the teacher! He made it a requirement in his class that if you didn't touch the snake you didn't pass Biology, regardless of your marks :sm16:


Thanks so much, Vickie. Wow! Your teacher sounds really quirky.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope things settle down soon for you, DeEtta! It can be a lot of work having visitors, and the simple things have to wait.
> It will be interesting to see how much a kilogram of needles actually is! David assures me I will have a major task ahead, sorting them all out- I have worked out where I can store them- then there are all the straights coming for Christmas!


Wow! That's a lot of needles. Norma would be pleased that you have them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have been through a few changes in the past Fortnight. Dad had a second bout of Alzheimer symptoms and we finally got him into the VA hospital.
> 
> Thanks to Dr. Hilgarth, doctor for both Mom and Dad at this one VA location, Dad is now in Lebanon, IN VA controlled house.
> 
> ...


Hope that your dad will get the help he needs. Glad your mother is settling down. And, a new car!! That is always fun.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> About penseys...I have been cheerfully indulging my own spice acquisition list. Name of latest favorite blend to follow in a future comment.
> 
> I have yet to get some of the online interesting seeds...but I will see what is offered locally so shipping costs will be reduced.
> 
> Right now I am getting hardware items for gardening, potting soil choices, and the lifting stones to reduce concrete stains.


Karen -- am pleased that you were able to get help for your Dad. Although heart-rending to have to separate from him, he will be getting good round the clock care and you and your Mom can rest knowing that someone else is looking after him for the moment. These are tough times, but it sounds like you've been working hard to get things arrangement so that the quality of life for everyone is preserved as well as can be. Spring is coming soon (or so I've heard.....) and I can tell that you are anxiously looking forward to planting. Then you'll have the joy of eating the "fruits of your labors." Yummy.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Vickie. Wow! Your teacher sounds really quirky.


That's not the word I would have used to describe him :sm06:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I have been through a few changes in the past Fortnight. Dad had a second bout of Alzheimer symptoms and we finally got him into the VA hospital.
> 
> Thanks to Dr. Hilgarth, doctor for both Mom and Dad at this one VA location, Dad is now in Lebanon, IN VA controlled house.
> 
> ...


What a lot of changes, but it seems it never rains, it pours... I hope things settle and improve for you and your family.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have been through a few changes in the past Fortnight. Dad had a second bout of Alzheimer symptoms and we finally got him into the VA hospital.
> 
> Thanks to Dr. Hilgarth, doctor for both Mom and Dad at this one VA location, Dad is now in Lebanon, IN VA controlled house.
> 
> ...


Glad you could get your father into a VA controlled house, Karen. It is all challenging and emotional. But at least you know he is safe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope things settle down soon for you, DeEtta! It can be a lot of work having visitors, and the simple things have to wait.
> It will be interesting to see how much a kilogram of needles actually is! David assures me I will have a major task ahead, sorting them all out- I have worked out where I can store them- then there are all the straights coming for Christmas!


Goodness, that is a lot of needles! Now think of all the projects you can have going at once! :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, DeEtta, you have been busy! Hope you can take a couple of days to yourself and relax.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie - Having never minded snakes I probably would have offered to hold the snake during class, lol. My male coworkers thought they would punk me one day and were hopeful that I would scream and run off in my heels or some such at the sight of a snake. A snake had hitched a ride in an ocean container and was discovered upon opening the container. My coworkers called me over (with much snickering and looking in any direction but at me and the container) and they were quite disappointed when I did not scream and run away. LOL. BTW, I am the snake wrangler when one gets in the house. DH takes too long to find a way to capture it, lol.

DeEtta, hope you get a few days to relax and knit. Nice to hear you are outfitting your new kitchen with new dishcloths.

Karen, lots of changes but good to hear your dad is being cared for. Have fun in the new ride - drive it like you stole it!


I finished the March/April clue of Elizabeth's Cable Year Of while cooking dinner tonight. Yay! Now I can get caught up on the other Year Of's. If I can resist casting on Kelsingra (another Elizabeth pattern). It is an MKAL but as a moderator for her group I have seen the testers work. It is a pretty shawl.

I did an obstacle course / mud run today. I did the Goliath Gauntlet a couple of years ago and was able to participate again this year. It was a lot of fun. I wrenched my hip and have some bruises but overall a good time. DH came to watch and took some pics and vids (I'll post something hopefully tomorrow) as spectators can walk along most of the course (3 miles and 22 obstacles). It is a fund raiser for a local Christian charity for their family assistance center. My employer sponsors an obstacle. Obstacles included a large tub of ice and water that you had to swim underwater in (brrr), several climbing obstacles, various ways to end up swimming in the pond, mud crawl, floating steps, and a warped wall. I still need to learn to scale a wall, lol!

Hope all have a great night,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my. The stuff of nightmares.


That is for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! That's a lot of needles. Norma would be pleased that you have them.


And this is without her stash of yarn!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Goodness, that is a lot of needles! Now think of all the projects you can have going at once! :sm15:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It is a major enabling thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - Having never minded snakes I probably would have offered to hold the snake during class, lol. My male coworkers thought they would punk me one day and were hopeful that I would scream and run off in my heels or some such at the sight of a snake. A snake had hitched a ride in an ocean container and was discovered upon opening the container. My coworkers called me over (with much snickering and looking in any direction but at me and the container) and they were quite disappointed when I did not scream and run away. LOL. BTW, I am the snake wrangler when one gets in the house. DH takes too long to find a way to capture it, lol.
> 
> DeEtta, hope you get a few days to relax and knit. Nice to hear you are outfitting your new kitchen with new dishcloths.
> 
> ...


Your physical exploits have me absolutely in awe!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Melanie ,your skin will be smooth and soft after all the mud .????
Well done !????
Bev, your photography is on another level .Do you find it your preference as opposed to knitting ?
Karen ,hope you are relieved about your dad being placed in a caring community .It must take a lot of stress away .
De Etta ,rest and relax after the visitors .It can be very wearing even if they help while staying .The clearing afterwards is an extra task.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, hope you were able to settle back to a relaxing routine again and get some knitting in.

Yegads, Vickie. What an awful teacher! Amazing the school administrators would let him do that.

Karen, sorry to hear about your dad, but glad you were able to work with the doctor and get him the help he needs. Glad you mom is ok and that you get to drive a new car.

Melanie, hope your bruises heal quickly. What a challenge you took on! Looking forward to seeing pictures. And yay for getting your monthly cables finished. I just cast on for the Kelsingra mkal.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - Having never minded snakes I probably would have offered to hold the snake during class, lol. My male coworkers thought they would punk me one day and were hopeful that I would scream and run off in my heels or some such at the sight of a snake. A snake had hitched a ride in an ocean container and was discovered upon opening the container. My coworkers called me over (with much snickering and looking in any direction but at me and the container) and they were quite disappointed when I did not scream and run away. LOL. BTW, I am the snake wrangler when one gets in the house. DH takes too long to find a way to capture it, lol.
> 
> DeEtta, hope you get a few days to relax and knit. Nice to hear you are outfitting your new kitchen with new dishcloths.
> 
> ...


Wow, Melanie! You sure had one interesting day. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not lace, but my WIP, and the most recently finished project


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Melanie ,your skin will be smooth and soft after all the mud .????
> Well done !????
> Bev, your photography is on another level .Do you find it your preference as opposed to knitting ?
> Karen ,hope you are relieved about your dad being placed in a caring community .It must take a lot of stress away .
> De Etta ,rest and relax after the visitors .It can be very wearing even if they help while staying .The clearing afterwards is an extra task.


Thanks so much, Ann. Yes, I do prefer photography. I have done minimal knitting this past year, but not planning on giving up LP anytime soon. Too many friends on here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not lace, but my WIP, and the most recently finished project


Julie, what an adorable little set. Great work. It will be appreciated I am sure. Love the color you are using in the second pics.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not lace, but my WIP, and the most recently finished project


Lovely set Julie (lurker2). The mum will be quite pleased.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, what an adorable little set. Great work. It will be appreciated I am sure. Love the color you are using in the second pics.


Thank you, Bev! The set, apart from the bonnet, is original, if my niece Lisa is correct- you have to have a 10% difference- the bonnet is 4ply not DK as the original, so that was the only adjustment- needle size. I had the colour jump out at me one day when I was in the Emporium- just had to buy it- but with only 5 balls- I was limited - hence more baby knitting- this time for the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely set Julie (lurker2). The mum will be quite pleased.


I am hoping so, Melanie- she has seen only the colour, so far.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Big sigh!! Company just left and it is only 10:00 ish in the morning. Now, I have time to reclaim the house, strip the beds, etc -- you know the drill.... I'm hoping that this afternoon I can just sit down and knit for a bit. Been pushing a bit too hard for the last several days and the only knitting I've gotten done is working on dishclothes at Mom's. Finished 3 this last week and they are all for me. I picked a wonderful coral color and against my new sink it looks great.
> 
> Bev -- I'm not so sure about snake necklaces. I wouldn't want to be around the girl or her snake and focusing on them wouldn't be a particularly good experience, either. But I must say, that is one Great picture that you took. It looks relaxed, non-contrived and she looks wonderful. You certainly did a great job and I'm sure the other 42 are equally as good. Nice job.
> 
> ...


I can understand the head fog - feeling pretty much the same myself. I've spent the last week sorting MIL out - hospital for her eye review, setting her hair and introducing her to a local care home, just for some day care so that the son she lives with gets a regular break. We also hope that once she is comfortable with the home and staff she will agree to respite care occasionally so that he gets a longer break. She seemed to be expecting me to just move in with her (note me, not my hubby) and I really don't want to do that for my own health's sake.
On top of that we have been helping our son and daughter-in-law move house. It all happened so quickly in the end and they were so grateful for our help. No heavy lifting, of course, but we can both clean so that the old house was left sparkling for the new (very young and very sweet) couple. We did a lot of unpacking too, under instruction of course. :sm01: and then there were trips to the local recycling centre and charity shops. And so it goes - but all went comparatively smoothly. Today though, I am tired. Just enough energy to start the baking of elder gs's birthday cake


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have been through a few changes in the past Fortnight. Dad had a second bout of Alzheimer symptoms and we finally got him into the VA hospital.
> 
> Thanks to Dr. Hilgarth, doctor for both Mom and Dad at this one VA location, Dad is now in Lebanon, IN VA controlled house.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have your dad settled, Karen and that your life is settling.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - Having never minded snakes I probably would have offered to hold the snake during class, lol. My male coworkers thought they would punk me one day and were hopeful that I would scream and run off in my heels or some such at the sight of a snake. A snake had hitched a ride in an ocean container and was discovered upon opening the container. My coworkers called me over (with much snickering and looking in any direction but at me and the container) and they were quite disappointed when I did not scream and run away. LOL. BTW, I am the snake wrangler when one gets in the house. DH takes too long to find a way to capture it, lol.
> 
> DeEtta, hope you get a few days to relax and knit. Nice to hear you are outfitting your new kitchen with new dishcloths.
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun if you don't mind getting messy.
Kelsingra knits up quickly, Melanie and is nowhere near as complicated as some of your recent finishes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not lace, but my WIP, and the most recently finished project


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I can understand the head fog - feeling pretty much the same myself. I've spent the last week sorting MIL out - hospital for her eye review, setting her hair and introducing her to a local care home, just for some day care so that the son she lives with gets a regular break. We also hope that once she is comfortable with the home and staff she will agree to respite care occasionally so that he gets a longer break. She seemed to be expecting me to just move in with her (note me, not my hubby) and I really don't want to do that for my own health's sake.
> On top of that we have been helping our son and daughter-in-law move house. It all happened so quickly in the end and they were so grateful for our help. No heavy lifting, of course, but we can both clean so that the old house was left sparkling for the new (very young and very sweet) couple. We did a lot of unpacking too, under instruction of course. :sm01: and then there were trips to the local recycling centre and charity shops. And so it goes - but all went comparatively smoothly. Today though, I am tired. Just enough energy to start the baking of elder gs's birthday cake


You are quite busy Linda. I hope you can get your MIL settled in to a new routine. It can be difficult to make changes as we age. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the cake.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> You are quite busy Linda. I hope you can get your MIL settled in to a new routine. It can be difficult to make changes as we age. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the cake.


She enjoyed her first visit of just a couple of hours including lunch. I thought she would, she is a sociable woman and there are lots of activities going on. She really enjoyed "dancing in a chair" -sitting exercises to music and thought all of the staff were very nice and kind. I know the home well; my uncle was a resident there for 7 years and they were very, very good to him. A lot of the staff, including the management, are still there and I have nothing but praise for them. Day care is a newish service for them and they seem to be doing it very well. It is small as these places go, just 21 residents + the daycare and very homely.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> She enjoyed her first visit of just a couple of hours including lunch. I thought she would, she is a sociable woman and there are lots of activities going on. She really enjoyed "dancing in a chair" -sitting exercises to music and thought all of the staff were very nice and kind. I know the home well; my uncle was a resident there for 7 years and they were very, very good to him. A lot of the staff, including the management, are still there and I have nothing but praise for them. Day care is a newish service for them and they seem to be doing it very well. It is small as these places go, just 21 residents + the daycare and very homely.


This home sounds wonderful! I hope she really enjoys this and will settle into the routine. It's good for her and good for the family. I was very fortunate that my Mom was able to stay in her own home until the end. It was a comfort to both of us.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I can understand the head fog - feeling pretty much the same myself. I've spent the last week sorting MIL out - hospital for her eye review, setting her hair and introducing her to a local care home, just for some day care so that the son she lives with gets a regular break. We also hope that once she is comfortable with the home and staff she will agree to respite care occasionally so that he gets a longer break. She seemed to be expecting me to just move in with her (note me, not my hubby) and I really don't want to do that for my own health's sake.
> On top of that we have been helping our son and daughter-in-law move house. It all happened so quickly in the end and they were so grateful for our help. No heavy lifting, of course, but we can both clean so that the old house was left sparkling for the new (very young and very sweet) couple. We did a lot of unpacking too, under instruction of course. :sm01: and then there were trips to the local recycling centre and charity shops. And so it goes - but all went comparatively smoothly. Today though, I am tired. Just enough energy to start the baking of elder gs's birthday cake


I'm not sure I ever realized what "older" age held in store as it applies to dealing with our parents. My parents didn't live close to their their parents so I just didn't get to "see" it happening. The whole process is so emotionally fraught, our energy levels may not be as high as they once were, we have our own aging issues to control and manage, and at least in my locality, resources are sparse or non-existent. I think all of us on LP are touching these challenges in some way. The only lesson I've learned that really matters, is that we HAVE to take care of ourselves first. Everyone is depending on us, but if we get run down, worn out, our effectiveness dwindles and we end up entering a downward spiral. So, be sure and take care of yourself. My hat is off to you and the others here on KP!!!! You are all pretty incredible ladies. Selfishly, I want all of you to be around a long, long time -- so take care.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I can understand the head fog - feeling pretty much the same myself. I've spent the last week sorting MIL out - hospital for her eye review, setting her hair and introducing her to a local care home, just for some day care so that the son she lives with gets a regular break. We also hope that once she is comfortable with the home and staff she will agree to respite care occasionally so that he gets a longer break. She seemed to be expecting me to just move in with her (note me, not my hubby) and I really don't want to do that for my own health's sake.
> On top of that we have been helping our son and daughter-in-law move house. It all happened so quickly in the end and they were so grateful for our help. No heavy lifting, of course, but we can both clean so that the old house was left sparkling for the new (very young and very sweet) couple. We did a lot of unpacking too, under instruction of course. :sm01: and then there were trips to the local recycling centre and charity shops. And so it goes - but all went comparatively smoothly. Today though, I am tired. Just enough energy to start the baking of elder gs's birthday cake


You have been a busy girl. Sounds as if you are due some "me" time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> She enjoyed her first visit of just a couple of hours including lunch. I thought she would, she is a sociable woman and there are lots of activities going on. She really enjoyed "dancing in a chair" -sitting exercises to music and thought all of the staff were very nice and kind. I know the home well; my uncle was a resident there for 7 years and they were very, very good to him. A lot of the staff, including the management, are still there and I have nothing but praise for them. Day care is a newish service for them and they seem to be doing it very well. It is small as these places go, just 21 residents + the daycare and very homely.


This sounds like an excellent situation for your mother, Linda. How lovely that you have had experience with them and can trust them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

DeEtta/Belle1 has called it correctly about the stress levels - you won't believe what is now healing on my arms and one shoulder. I am glad that the Bulletin position is not mine right now. :sm24: 

Now I need to gear up in photo and planting stuff so I can enjoy my Summer/Fall eating choices.

I was just handed 2 100% cotton ivory-color skeins with 500 yards listed ,(size #10 thread). Possibly a work-up of Toni's pattern in ecru ... also!?

I have unused circular 2.25 mm for this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> This home sounds wonderful! I hope she really enjoys this and will settle into the routine. It's good for her and good for the family. I was very fortunate that my Mom was able to stay in her own home until the end. It was a comfort to both of us.


I'm sure she will enjoy her visits, Vickie. With luck MIL will also be able to stay in her own home but the daycare now and then will help her family to maintain at least some of their own lives.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm not sure I ever realized what "older" age held in store as it applies to dealing with our parents. My parents didn't live close to their their parents so I just didn't get to "see" it happening. The whole process is so emotionally fraught, our energy levels may not be as high as they once were, we have our own aging issues to control and manage, and at least in my locality, resources are sparse or non-existent. I think all of us on LP are touching these challenges in some way. The only lesson I've learned that really matters, is that we HAVE to take care of ourselves first. Everyone is depending on us, but if we get run down, worn out, our effectiveness dwindles and we end up entering a downward spiral. So, be sure and take care of yourself. My hat is off to you and the others here on KP!!!! You are all pretty incredible ladies. Selfishly, I want all of you to be around a long, long time -- so take care.


I agree with everything you have just said, DeEtta. Apart from physical and practical support, it is the emotional support I find exhausting and sometimes I just have to step aside from it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> I agree with everything you have just said, DeEtta. Apart from physical and practical support, it is the emotional support I find exhausting and sometimes I just have to step aside from it.


 When my Mom was dying I moved back home to nurse her. The Palliative Care Physician was a colleague so I was very confident and comfortable with him and thankfully so was my Mom. In the 2 1/2 months I cared for her I left her with my brother just 1 night. I needed to go home (15 Minutes away) just 1 night.
I called my Brother to ask him to stay with Mom for 1 night and he said yes immediately. Then called back a little concerned. I assured him that Mom was NOT going to die that night and that I would show him how to give her medication, told him not to call an ambulance regardless of what happened, gave him the Doctor's pager number, and that I was 15 minutes away.
The next day when I returned there was relief all around. Neither my Mom nor my Brother had slept and both were counting the hours until my return. It was quite some time after my Mom died that my Brother stated that he didn't know how difficult that this was going to be or how hard it would be for me. Nice to know that he did understand.
And I was grateful that I was able to care for my Mom. And DH was amazing to "let" me do this and be supportive to me and my Mom.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> DeEtta/Belle1 has called it correctly about the stress levels - you won't believe what is now healing on my arms and one shoulder. I am glad that the Bulletin position is not mine right now. :sm24:
> 
> Now I need to gear up in photo and planting stuff so I can enjoy my Summer/Fall eating choices.
> 
> ...


So glad whatever was on your shoulder is healing. Time for a bit of relaxing and regrouping, Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I agree with everything you have just said, DeEtta. Apart from physical and practical support, it is the emotional support I find exhausting and sometimes I just have to step aside from it.


Hugs!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> When my Mom was dying I moved back home to nurse her. The Palliative Care Physician was a colleague so I was very comfortable with him and thankfully so was my Mom. In the 2 1/2 months I cared for her I left her with my brother just 1 night. I needed to go home (15 Minutes away) just 1 night.
> I called my Brother to ask him to stay with Mom for 1 night and he said yes immediately. Then called back a little concerned. I assured him that Mom was NOT going to die that night and that I would show him how to give her medication, told him not to call an ambulance regardless of what happened, gave him the Doctor's pager number, and that I was 15 minutes away.
> The next day when I returned there was relief all around. Neither my Mom nor my Brother had slept and both were counting the hours until my return. It was quite some time after my Mom died that my Brother stated that he didn't know how difficult that this was going to be or how hard it would be for me. Nice to know that he did understand.
> And I was grateful that I was able to care for my Mom. And DH was amazing to "let" me do this and be supportive to me and my Mom.


Amazing is the word on your DH for sure. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> She enjoyed her first visit of just a couple of hours including lunch. I thought she would, she is a sociable woman and there are lots of activities going on. She really enjoyed "dancing in a chair" -sitting exercises to music and thought all of the staff were very nice and kind. I know the home well; my uncle was a resident there for 7 years and they were very, very good to him. A lot of the staff, including the management, are still there and I have nothing but praise for them. Day care is a newish service for them and they seem to be doing it very well. It is small as these places go, just 21 residents + the daycare and very homely.


That does sound positive, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm not sure I ever realized what "older" age held in store as it applies to dealing with our parents. My parents didn't live close to their their parents so I just didn't get to "see" it happening. The whole process is so emotionally fraught, our energy levels may not be as high as they once were, we have our own aging issues to control and manage, and at least in my locality, resources are sparse or non-existent. I think all of us on LP are touching these challenges in some way. The only lesson I've learned that really matters, is that we HAVE to take care of ourselves first. Everyone is depending on us, but if we get run down, worn out, our effectiveness dwindles and we end up entering a downward spiral. So, be sure and take care of yourself. My hat is off to you and the others here on KP!!!! You are all pretty incredible ladies. Selfishly, I want all of you to be around a long, long time -- so take care.


Seconding all you say, DeEtta.
I was just so much fitter when both my parents reached the end- my Mum when I was only 39, and Dad when I was 64. It has been a real eye-opener how hard it has been to regain fitness after my operation.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...
> I was just handed 2 100% cotton ivory-color skeins with 500 yards listed ,(size #10 thread). Possibly a work-up of Toni's pattern in ecru ... also!?
> 
> I have unused circular 2.25 mm for this.


Karen -- I'm currently working on a Niebling doily using size #10 thread with 2.25mm needles. I like the thread worked up at that needle size.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> When my Mom was dying I moved back home to nurse her. The Palliative Care Physician was a colleague so I was very confident and comfortable with him and thankfully so was my Mom. In the 2 1/2 months I cared for her I left her with my brother just 1 night. I needed to go home (15 Minutes away) just 1 night.
> I called my Brother to ask him to stay with Mom for 1 night and he said yes immediately. Then called back a little concerned. I assured him that Mom was NOT going to die that night and that I would show him how to give her medication, told him not to call an ambulance regardless of what happened, gave him the Doctor's pager number, and that I was 15 minutes away.
> The next day when I returned there was relief all around. Neither my Mom nor my Brother had slept and both were counting the hours until my return. It was quite some time after my Mom died that my Brother stated that he didn't know how difficult that this was going to be or how hard it would be for me. Nice to know that he did understand.
> And I was grateful that I was able to care for my Mom. And DH was amazing to "let" me do this and be supportive to me and my Mom.


So good that you had their understanding, Vickie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hugs!


Received with thanks, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does sound positive, Linda.


It is fingers crossed, Julie. She has agreed to 1 day every 2 weeks - I would like that to become 1 day a week so that her BIL knows he has one whole day free. It isn't that she is unfit to be on her own at all and he does still get out but I think he just worries if he is away too long. If she is in day care he will know she is well looked after. She has actually lost confidence since he retired in October - he does too much really, instead of letting her carry on doing as much as she can for herself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not lace, but my WIP, and the most recently finished project


Lovely set! I see your "inspector" snuck into the picture!

Nice purple!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can understand the head fog - feeling pretty much the same myself. I've spent the last week sorting MIL out - hospital for her eye review, setting her hair and introducing her to a local care home, just for some day care so that the son she lives with gets a regular break. We also hope that once she is comfortable with the home and staff she will agree to respite care occasionally so that he gets a longer break. She seemed to be expecting me to just move in with her (note me, not my hubby) and I really don't want to do that for my own health's sake.
> On top of that we have been helping our son and daughter-in-law move house. It all happened so quickly in the end and they were so grateful for our help. No heavy lifting, of course, but we can both clean so that the old house was left sparkling for the new (very young and very sweet) couple. We did a lot of unpacking too, under instruction of course. :sm01: and then there were trips to the local recycling centre and charity shops. And so it goes - but all went comparatively smoothly. Today though, I am tired. Just enough energy to start the baking of elder gs's birthday cake


Wow, Linda, you have been busy also! My female parental unit expected me to leave my hubby and move into her condemned home to take care of her. Yuck. Not going to happen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> DeEtta/Belle1 has called it correctly about the stress levels - you won't believe what is now healing on my arms and one shoulder. I am glad that the Bulletin position is not mine right now. :sm24:
> 
> Now I need to gear up in photo and planting stuff so I can enjoy my Summer/Fall eating choices.
> 
> ...


Hopefully not poison oak or ivy or shingles. Shudder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely set! I see your "inspector" snuck into the picture!
> 
> Nice purple!


 :sm24: Thank you JanetLee! Yes the ever loving faithful hound!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie ,very pretty set and I love purple .Good to see Ringo taking an interest !
Linda ,I hope the plan to get MIL settled into one day every day works.My youngest son (the one with the Autistic boy ) has his MIL living with them .There is little she can do so is safe if no-one is in but they are never able to go away together as she refuses any type of alternative care .If they went she would starve to death .I suggested she would go in for a few days and she quite jumped at me .I dread this for myself .I just don’t fancy those things you mention ...being all jolly together isn’t me at all.
Deciding on the best course of action for elderly parents is never easy but we all do what is in their best interest .Sadly many live on the strength of the carers and it is important to make sure you all keep well,as De Etta
suggests .That goes for you too De Etta as you visit regularly .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you JanetLee! Yes the ever loving faithful hound!


I had to go back and check your pictures, Julie. Yep, there he was.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I'm sitting in my kitchen equally mesmerized and horrified by the weather! Since yesterday we have had snow, rain, freezing rain, sleet and terrific winds. I have trees and bushes coated in thick ice hitting my ice coated kitchen window. We lived through the Ice Storm of 1998 and while this is not as bad, it certainly brings back the memories.
I'm so ready for Spring...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is fingers crossed, Julie. She has agreed to 1 day every 2 weeks - I would like that to become 1 day a week so that her BIL knows he has one whole day free. It isn't that she is unfit to be on her own at all and he does still get out but I think he just worries if he is away too long. If she is in day care he will know she is well looked after. She has actually lost confidence since he retired in October - he does too much really, instead of letting her carry on doing as much as she can for herself.


I think that (over compensation) can happen very easily. I know during the 11 days I had in Sydney before the rupture with the family, Lupe commented at one point that Fale was much less self reliant with me there.
I have by the way found a lovely photo of him with Va'aiga's two younger children- I have put it up as my wall paper- Just wish the Tasman was not between us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie ,very pretty set and I love purple .Good to see Ringo taking an interest !
> Linda ,I hope the plan to get MIL settled into one day every day works.My youngest son (the one with the Autistic boy ) has his MIL living with them .There is little she can do so is safe if no-one is in but they are never able to go away together as she refuses any type of alternative care .If they went she would starve to death .I suggested she would go in for a few days and she quite jumped at me .I dread this for myself .I just don't fancy those things you mention ...being all jolly together isn't me at all.
> Deciding on the best course of action for elderly parents is never easy but we all do what is in their best interest .Sadly many live on the strength of the carers and it is important to make sure you all keep well,as De Etta
> suggests .That goes for you too De Etta as you visit regularly .


Thank you Ann! My boy is asleep keeping my bed warm! It is rising 1 a.m., but I am not very sleepy. 
It can be such a dilemma as people age. I know I struggle now to do a lot, that once upon a time would never have been an issue.
BTW, I had a lovely day at my weaving class, what is now yesterday- I have very nearly completed the little Korowai- just have not yet downloaded the photos. That can happen tomorrow.
I am knitting the sleeve/armhole of one of the fronts of the purple Kimono- that is an advantage of baby stuff- definitely quicker!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I had to go back and check your pictures, Julie. Yep, there he was.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm sitting in my kitchen equally mesmerized and horrified by the weather! Since yesterday we have had snow, rain, freezing rain, sleet and terrific winds. I have trees and bushes coated in thick ice hitting my ice coated kitchen window. We lived through the Ice Storm of 1998 and while this is not as bad, it certainly brings back the memories.
> I'm so ready for Spring...


I do hope it happens for you Vickie- surely it can't delay much longer?!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You have been a busy girl. Sounds as if you are due some "me" time.


If only. What I'm actually getting is 4 days with the grands from Thursday. Not exactly "me" time but lots of fun. Me time comes the following weekend when Sali and I are going to Wonderwool Wales - yay! :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> This sounds like an excellent situation for your mother, Linda. How lovely that you have had experience with them and can trust them.


MIL has agreed to 1 day a fortnight for now but hopefully she will then go to one day a week.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie ,very pretty set and I love purple .Good to see Ringo taking an interest !
> Linda ,I hope the plan to get MIL settled into one day every day works.My youngest son (the one with the Autistic boy ) has his MIL living with them .There is little she can do so is safe if no-one is in but they are never able to go away together as she refuses any type of alternative care .If they went she would starve to death .I suggested she would go in for a few days and she quite jumped at me .I dread this for myself .I just don't fancy those things you mention ...being all jolly together isn't me at all.
> Deciding on the best course of action for elderly parents is never easy but we all do what is in their best interest .Sadly many live on the strength of the carers and it is important to make sure you all keep well,as De Etta
> suggests .That goes for you too De Etta as you visit regularly .


Being all jolly together is not me either but to be fair at this particular home there are quiet corners if the activities are not to someone's taste. The mobile library calls regularly and there is a knitting/crochet group too. Some knitters are past following a pattern so they knit squares which the staff sew together to make blankets.
I do feel sorry for your son. Sometimes you have to stand firm (very hard to do) and insist on some respite. I hope that when my time comes I have the will to do as my mum said she wanted which was not to be a burden on any of her children. If we would just find a nice home for her she would be happy with that. Sadly she died (far too young at 64) before that became necessary.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm sitting in my kitchen equally mesmerized and horrified by the weather! Since yesterday we have had snow, rain, freezing rain, sleet and terrific winds. I have trees and bushes coated in thick ice hitting my ice coated kitchen window. We lived through the Ice Storm of 1998 and while this is not as bad, it certainly brings back the memories.
> I'm so ready for Spring...


I take it this is not usual for this time of year. I hope Spring arrives for you soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that (over compensation) can happen very easily. I know during the 11 days I had in Sydney before the rupture with the family, Lupe commented at one point that Fale was much less self reliant with me there.
> I have by the way found a lovely photo of him with Va'aiga's two younger children- I have put it up as my wall paper- Just wish the Tasman was not between us.


 :sm03: Hugs, Julie.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> I take it this is not usual for this time of year. I hope Spring arrives for you soon.


No, this is far from normal. Our snow should be gone and the tulips starting to push up their green shoots, much warmer temperatures and "Spring showers to bring May flowers". Our city has an annual Tulip Festival in May.
The Dutch government sends over 1 million tulip bulbs every fall in appreciation of Ottawa safe harbouring their Queen during WW2. She gave birth in Ottawa in a hospital that consecrated the area and delivery room as The Netherlands to ensure that the new princess was "born" in her "home and native land". Not sure how this will affect that festival.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I'm sitting in my kitchen equally mesmerized and horrified by the weather! Since yesterday we have had snow, rain, freezing rain, sleet and terrific winds. I have trees and bushes coated in thick ice hitting my ice coated kitchen window. We lived through the Ice Storm of 1998 and while this is not as bad, it certainly brings back the memories.
> I'm so ready for Spring...


WOW! Stay safe, Vicki.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> If only. What I'm actually getting is 4 days with the grands from Thursday. Not exactly "me" time but lots of fun. Me time comes the following weekend when Sali and I are going to Wonderwool Wales - yay! :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm03: Hugs, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
> Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
> I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


Camelias are so lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
> Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
> I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


Beautiful, Ann.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty baby outfit Julie. Also love that purple color for the Kimono. Sweet doggy too

Linda, hope that your mil will take to being at the residence your family has arranged for her. Sure would make things easier for her caretakers and would probably could be good socialization time for her too. 
I am so lucky that my mom, turning 96 next week, is in great health in body and mind. She does have someone come in to her apartment to help with shopping, cooking, laundry, etc. 

Karen, glad you are healing. Stress will take its toll on your body. Which one of Toniâs patterns are you thinking of doing with the cotton?

Vickie, I was complaining about our weather - it is 32 F. - but yours is awful! It was in the 70s though last week and I did get some planting done. Hope it gets back to spring weather for you soon. 

Ann, that is a beautiful camilia bush. Enjoy it. Bet it smells wonderful. 

I finished my first clue for the Kelsingra MKAL and am now working on the April segment of the Shetland Lace Sampler Scarf.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Very pretty baby outfit Julie. Also love that purple color for the Kimono. Sweet doggy too
> 
> Linda, hope that your mil will take to being at the residence your family has arranged for her. Sure would make things easier for her caretakers and would probably could be good socialization time for her too.
> I am so lucky that my mom, turning 96 next week, is in great health in body and mind. She does have someone come in to her apartment to help with shopping, cooking, laundry, etc.
> ...


Thanks! We might start getting Spring next week... We have 43,000 homes without power at the moment! I love your new project! Beautiful pattern and lovely colour!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Very pretty baby outfit Julie. Also love that purple color for the Kimono. Sweet doggy too
> 
> Linda, hope that your mil will take to being at the residence your family has arranged for her. Sure would make things easier for her caretakers and would probably could be good socialization time for her too.
> I am so lucky that my mom, turning 96 next week, is in great health in body and mind. She does have someone come in to her apartment to help with shopping, cooking, laundry, etc.
> ...


Gorgeous start, Caryn. Love it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks! We might start getting Spring next week... We have 43,000 homes without power at the moment! I love your new project! Beautiful pattern and lovely colour!


Wow! Vickie. How cold is it? Hope everyone gets their power on soon.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! Vickie. How cold is it? Hope everyone gets their power on soon.


At the moment it's 0 C or about 32 F. Trees and branches are falling into homes and cars and the ice sheets are falling on roads and off of cars. Some homes won't get power back for 2 days. The Great Ice Storm in February 1998 was much worse. We had hundreds of thousands of homes without power, it turned cold, they called in the Army to clear trees and rescue people, Hydro teams from the US came to help and even with that some homes had no power for 3 weeks. The farmers were having to hand milk their cows and needed all the help they could get. People who had generators were going door to door to give the people power to get their sump pumps going then moving to the next home...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very pretty baby outfit Julie. Also love that purple color for the Kimono. Sweet doggy too
> 
> Linda, hope that your mil will take to being at the residence your family has arranged for her. Sure would make things easier for her caretakers and would probably could be good socialization time for her too.
> I am so lucky that my mom, turning 96 next week, is in great health in body and mind. She does have someone come in to her apartment to help with shopping, cooking, laundry, etc.
> ...


Thank you Caryn!
Is your shawl as gold as it looks? beautiful work in any case.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm sitting in my kitchen equally mesmerized and horrified by the weather! Since yesterday we have had snow, rain, freezing rain, sleet and terrific winds. I have trees and bushes coated in thick ice hitting my ice coated kitchen window. We lived through the Ice Storm of 1998 and while this is not as bad, it certainly brings back the memories.
> I'm so ready for Spring...


Oh my, Vickie, I hope the power has not gone out! :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> If only. What I'm actually getting is 4 days with the grands from Thursday. Not exactly "me" time but lots of fun. Me time comes the following weekend when Sali and I are going to Wonderwool Wales - yay! :sm02:


You are going to be so tired, but so happy with the grands!

Enjoy the following weekend.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> No, this is far from normal. Our snow should be gone and the tulips starting to push up their green shoots, much warmer temperatures and "Spring showers to bring May flowers". Our city has an annual Tulip Festival in May.
> The Dutch government sends over 1 million tulip bulbs every fall in appreciation of Ottawa safe harbouring their Queen during WW2. She gave birth in Ottawa in a hospital that consecrated the area and delivery room as The Netherlands to ensure that the new princess was "born" in her "home and native land". Not sure how this will affect that festival.


What a lovely story. That is a lot of tulips!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
> Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
> I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


Very pretty, Ann.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very pretty baby outfit Julie. Also love that purple color for the Kimono. Sweet doggy too
> 
> Linda, hope that your mil will take to being at the residence your family has arranged for her. Sure would make things easier for her caretakers and would probably could be good socialization time for her too.
> I am so lucky that my mom, turning 96 next week, is in great health in body and mind. She does have someone come in to her apartment to help with shopping, cooking, laundry, etc.
> ...


That is so pretty! Great design so far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> At the moment it's 0 C or about 32 F. Trees and branches are falling into homes and cars and the ice sheets are falling on roads and off of cars. Some homes won't get power back for 2 days. The Great Ice Storm in February 1998 was much worse. We had hundreds of thousands of homes without power, it turned cold, they called in the Army to clear trees and rescue people, Hydro teams from the US came to help and even with that some homes had no power for 3 weeks. The farmers were having to hand milk their cows and needed all the help they could get. People who had generators were going door to door to give the people power to get their sump pumps going then moving to the next home...


Wow!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

i has leaves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look kinda washed out sorry, only two days to leaves, three days to here


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nancy ,at first. I didn’t get what was going on but I know now ! Well done


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks! We might start getting Spring next week... We have 43,000 homes without power at the moment! I love your new project! Beautiful pattern and lovely colour!


Thank you Vickie. 
I sure hope you are not without power and that spring really does arrive next week!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous start, Caryn. Love it.


Thank you Bev. I can't wait to see what the next clue will bring.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn!
> Is your shawl as gold as it looks? beautiful work in any case.


Thanks Julie. It is a yellow/ gold and has silk in it which adds to the goldness


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is so pretty! Great design so far.


Thanks JanetLee. It was a quick and rewarding first clue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> i has leaves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look kinda washed out sorry, only two days to leaves, three days to here


That is so cool! Is it lettuce? Do you keep it inside?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> i has leaves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look kinda washed out sorry, only two days to leaves, three days to here


Wow, NancyLee, that is so cool. Keep us apprised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It is a yellow/ gold and has silk in it which adds to the goldness


How lovely!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I'm not sure I ever realized what "older" age held in store as it applies to dealing with our parents. My parents didn't live close to their their parents so I just didn't get to "see" it happening. The whole process is so emotionally fraught, our energy levels may not be as high as they once were, we have our own aging issues to control and manage, and at least in my locality, resources are sparse or non-existent. I think all of us on LP are touching these challenges in some way. The only lesson I've learned that really matters, is that we HAVE to take care of ourselves first. Everyone is depending on us, but if we get run down, worn out, our effectiveness dwindles and we end up entering a downward spiral. So, be sure and take care of yourself. My hat is off to you and the others here on KP!!!! You are all pretty incredible ladies. Selfishly, I want all of you to be around a long, long time -- so take care.


You state things so beautifully, DeEtta. I want us all around for a long time, too. This is such a wonderful support group.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> When my Mom was dying I moved back home to nurse her. The Palliative Care Physician was a colleague so I was very confident and comfortable with him and thankfully so was my Mom. In the 2 1/2 months I cared for her I left her with my brother just 1 night. I needed to go home (15 Minutes away) just 1 night.
> I called my Brother to ask him to stay with Mom for 1 night and he said yes immediately. Then called back a little concerned. I assured him that Mom was NOT going to die that night and that I would show him how to give her medication, told him not to call an ambulance regardless of what happened, gave him the Doctor's pager number, and that I was 15 minutes away.
> The next day when I returned there was relief all around. Neither my Mom nor my Brother had slept and both were counting the hours until my return. It was quite some time after my Mom died that my Brother stated that he didn't know how difficult that this was going to be or how hard it would be for me. Nice to know that he did understand.
> And I was grateful that I was able to care for my Mom. And DH was amazing to "let" me do this and be supportive to me and my Mom.


You were a blessing to her and your brother, too. I'm sure he never realized how challenging it could be. I stayed with my mother for about a week to give my sister who lived with her and took care of her a vacation. I was fraught with nerves with the oxygen tank and making sure I operated it properly. Mom wasn't much work other than that. You have good memories of being able to take care of her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is fingers crossed, Julie. She has agreed to 1 day every 2 weeks - I would like that to become 1 day a week so that her BIL knows he has one whole day free. It isn't that she is unfit to be on her own at all and he does still get out but I think he just worries if he is away too long. If she is in day care he will know she is well looked after. She has actually lost confidence since he retired in October - he does too much really, instead of letting her carry on doing as much as she can for herself.


It is a challenge not to do too much for them, isn't it? I used to get a little angry with my sister for making my mother dust and do all the dishes. I think it was more her attitude of "well, I do the cooking, so you have to clean up". She could have been much gentler about it, but that isn't her way. She has a tendency to "know it all" and is rather bossy. In the long run, I'm glad she was there to take care of mom. It's good you found the day care for her and hope it does increase to weekly. I'm sure it helps that she is sociable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Ann! My boy is asleep keeping my bed warm! It is rising 1 a.m., but I am not very sleepy.
> It can be such a dilemma as people age. I know I struggle now to do a lot, that once upon a time would never have been an issue.
> BTW, I had a lovely day at my weaving class, what is now yesterday- I have very nearly completed the little Korowai- just have not yet downloaded the photos. That can happen tomorrow.
> I am knitting the sleeve/armhole of one of the fronts of the purple Kimono- that is an advantage of baby stuff- definitely quicker!


I struggle with sleep, too, Julie. And I was always such a good sleeper, even as a baby as my mother told me. She just had to put me down for a nap or bedtime and off I would go. Now, it takes awhile to go to sleep and I usually wake up once a night for about an hour. Guess I should be thankful to get back to sleep.

Your baby set is do sweet, it looks do tiny. Love the color for the kimono, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
> Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
> I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


Oh, that is beautiful, Ann. Lucky you to have a camellia.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks! We might start getting Spring next week... We have 43,000 homes without power at the moment! I love your new project! Beautiful pattern and lovely colour!


Goodness! That is a lot of power outage. Hoping Spring gets to you soon!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The Kelsingra MKAL looks like it will be a lovely pattern, Caryn. I like it in the gold. 

Nancylea, what is it you are growing and what is it you are growing them in?

Our daughter and DIL left yesterday for home. It was a whirlwind 4 days, all 4 in Santa Fe. They were doing preliminary house hunting for when their house sells in San Francisco in early Fall. Apparently, in the city, staging the home is critical. There, you put the house on the market and take offers after two weeks. 

Back to normal for me, laundry, groceries, knitting. I did finish my socks and need to do Toni’s April clue which just came out. May work on that today.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda - have fun at Wonderwool!! Be sure to adopt some soft squishy stuff. :-D

Ann - lovely camelias. Glad spring is finally coming to you.

Vickie - stay safe, and indoors! I understand the loss of power problem and the sharing of generator power. I hope all can stay warm, cold is terrible. Thankfully for me our wind storms happen in the summer. We are hot but it is not life threatening.

Caryn (sisu) - lovely gold tones in your Kelsingra. Beautiful stitching.

Nancylea - yes, you do have leaves! And lots of them. :-D

This past Saturday I participated in an obstacle course. This was my second time running the Goliath Gauntlet. It is a charity race. Spectators can walk alongside part of the course to cheer and jeer their friends so DH paid the spectator fee and took some photos and videos of my successes and failures. You can try each obstacle more than once, or if you choose to skip it you have to do ten burpees. I prefer to try and fail than do any burpees, lol. But you can get help from fellow racers. There are 22 obstacles and about 3 miles of running. Obstacles include climbing things, scaling walls, swimming, crawling, cargo nets, mud, and ice. I am hoping to get DH to run with me next year but he thinks it is crazy to pay money to run around and swim in a pond, and be timed doing in, lol.

I have a video to share, a little over 3-1/2 minutes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - have fun at Wonderwool!! Be sure to adopt some soft squishy stuff. :-D
> 
> Ann - lovely camelias. Glad spring is finally coming to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - have fun at Wonderwool!! Be sure to adopt some soft squishy stuff. :-D
> 
> Ann - lovely camelias. Glad spring is finally coming to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I struggle with sleep, too, Julie. And I was always such a good sleeper, even as a baby as my mother told me. She just had to put me down for a nap or bedtime and off I would go. Now, it takes awhile to go to sleep and I usually wake up once a night for about an hour. Guess I should be thankful to get back to sleep.
> 
> Your baby set is do sweet, it looks do tiny. Love the color for the kimono, too.


Insomnia is a difficult one- I've suffered so long I have almost forgotten what real sleep is like- as a child one went to bed when Mum decreed it- I do recall sometimes as sleep finally came, a brilliant multi-colour flash before oblivion- I really used to treasure that experience.

The baby set was deliberately first size- Mum is a very slight lady, but it would be just my luck that they have an 11lb'er. Although for her sake I hope not!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - have fun at Wonderwool!! Be sure to adopt some soft squishy stuff. :-D
> 
> Ann - lovely camelias. Glad spring is finally coming to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

thanks ladies, its lettuce in an aerogarden. currently i'm obsessing just a bit, everytime I stand up I seem to find a reason to walk by it (to check on my babies)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> No, this is far from normal. Our snow should be gone and the tulips starting to push up their green shoots, much warmer temperatures and "Spring showers to bring May flowers". Our city has an annual Tulip Festival in May.
> The Dutch government sends over 1 million tulip bulbs every fall in appreciation of Ottawa safe harbouring their Queen during WW2. She gave birth in Ottawa in a hospital that consecrated the area and delivery room as The Netherlands to ensure that the new princess was "born" in her "home and native land". Not sure how this will affect that festival.


Love that info, Vickie. Bulbs can move pretty quickly when the weather warms, I do hope the weather improves in time for your festival.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
> Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
> I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


It looks really pretty, Ann. Did you manage to get your lawn cut too?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very pretty baby outfit Julie. Also love that purple color for the Kimono. Sweet doggy too
> 
> Linda, hope that your mil will take to being at the residence your family has arranged for her. Sure would make things easier for her caretakers and would probably could be good socialization time for her too.
> I am so lucky that my mom, turning 96 next week, is in great health in body and mind. She does have someone come in to her apartment to help with shopping, cooking, laundry, etc.
> ...


Your Kelsingra is looking good, Caryn. I tested this one and found it knitted up pretty quickly even though it is large.

Like your mother, my MIL is actually very good for her age, we're just trying to make sure she stays that way without exhausting those of us trying to care for her. I'm afraid she has to accept that she can't ask us to have our lives completely taken over. Hubby and I at least have our own home to escape to but her younger son lives with her and needs some respite now and then.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You are going to be so tired, but so happy with the grands!
> 
> Enjoy the following weekend.


Thanks, Janet Lee, I intend to enjoy myself though I may be dead on my feet by Monday. :sm01:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Melanie is a lean machine as well as a Queen Bee .
I cheat ,Linda ,the gardener does the grass every two weeks then if it grows a lot I will do the back in between but the rest has to wait for him.Being on a corner I have grass at the side and front then in front of my wall there is a piece belonging to the council but they only cut it once in a while so I get that cut as well.I look after the borders and like doing the garden .I wish I could do more .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> i has leaves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look kinda washed out sorry, only two days to leaves, three days to here


Yay!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is a challenge not to do too much for them, isn't it? I used to get a little angry with my sister for making my mother dust and do all the dishes. I think it was more her attitude of "well, I do the cooking, so you have to clean up". She could have been much gentler about it, but that isn't her way. She has a tendency to "know it all" and is rather bossy. In the long run, I'm glad she was there to take care of mom. It's good you found the day care for her and hope it does increase to weekly. I'm sure it helps that she is sociable.


It is a challenge, yes, but it is so important that she gets up, moves and does things for herself whenever she can, otherwise the physical and mental deterioration will just speed up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - have fun at Wonderwool!! Be sure to adopt some soft squishy stuff. :-D
> 
> Ann - lovely camelias. Glad spring is finally coming to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Melanie is a lean machine as well as a Queen Bee .
> I cheat ,Linda ,the gardener does the grass every two weeks then if it grows a lot I will do the back in between but the rest has to wait for him.Being on a corner I have grass at the side and front then in front of my wall there is a piece belonging to the council but they only cut it once in a while so I get that cut as well.I look after the borders and like doing the garden .I wish I could do more .


I love gardening too. You can actually get quite a lot done in short bursts and I'm getting good at breaking big jobs down into manageable stages. We have no lawn now. I kept stealing from it for more space for flowers and when it was so small it wasn't worth getting the mower out to cut it, we made it into another patio. I never minded mowing the lawn but it isn't the most interesting job in the garden.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - have fun at Wonderwool!! Be sure to adopt some soft squishy stuff. :-D
> 
> Ann - lovely camelias. Glad spring is finally coming to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a challenge, yes, but it is so important that she gets up, moves and does things for herself whenever she can, otherwise the physical and mental deterioration will just speed up.


And then the worry about blood clots in the legs from not getting up. This will/is a concern of mine. I have had my varicose veins worked on and now you don't see them anymore. But there is still the possibility of blood clots none the less. More than enough reason for me to keep moving.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love gardening too. You can actually get quite a lot done in short bursts and I'm getting good at breaking big jobs down into manageable stages. We have no lawn now. I kept stealing from it for more space for flowers and when it was so small it wasn't worth getting the mower out to cut it, we made it into another patio. I never minded mowing the lawn but it isn't the most interesting job in the garden.


Speaking of gardening and lawns.

Yesterday I was finally able to get some mowing done. About 4 1/2 hours worth. There had been a couple of quick showers, but not enough to stop me. Then it really started raining with sleet and that hurt! I came in. I had about 2 hours left to mow. Yes, I am using a push mower. Over all, it will take me about 8 hours to mow the whole yard if I do it all in a day. I usually don't. And I usually do it all by myself. DH is usually working and I can always use the exercise!

So today I am hoping to finish up the yard and then also finish digging up the new flower bed on the north fence. I want to at least this spring to plant some castor beans, horse radish, and maybe some mint. All good natural repellents for moles and gophers. And I will plant some annual flowers also and then bulbs this fall.

And all this now while it looks like we have have a couple of days with no rain and hopefully some sun!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And then the worry about blood clots in the legs from not getting up. This will/is a concern of mine. I have had my varicose veins worked on and now you don't see them anymore. But there is still the possibility of blood clots none the less. More than enough reason for me to keep moving.


You never seem to sit still for long, Janet Lee - long walks, lots of gardening come to mind but you always seem to be busy.

Just read on about your mowing. It is beautiful here today and is going to be for a few days. I've managed to pot on some lilies and dahlias. I've also taken some cuttings from osteospermums that were overwintering in the greenhouse. Summer 2016 I bought an agapanthus which had just finished flowering so I cut off the seed head and sowed the seeds. Last winter was mild so all the babies survived but I was very unsure of their survival this year even in the greenhouse but when I counted this morning there were over 30 pushing through and still more possibles. I love propagation and I'm thrilled. Hope you get your mowing done - that is a lot of exercise.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

OMG Joyce! Ironman competitors are amazing!! 

Glad all enjoyed the video. I certainly had fun. The hip is much better, just a strain.

JanetLee (run4fittness) - DH is making suggestions that I would enjoy mowing our empty lot (5 acres), although with a riding mower. Funny how if it is so much fun why does he want to abdicate the task? hmm


I am weak. I cast on for Kelsingra last night. Someone save me from myself, lol!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You never seem to sit still for long, Janet Lee - long walks, lots of gardening come to mind but you always seem to be busy.
> 
> Just read on about your mowing. It is beautiful here today and is going to be for a few days. I've managed to pot on some lilies and dahlias. I've also taken some cuttings from osteospermums that were overwintering in the greenhouse. Summer 2016 I bought an agapanthus which had just finished flowering so I cut off the seed head and sowed the seeds. Last winter was mild so all the babies survived but I was very unsure of their survival this year even in the greenhouse but when I counted this morning there were over 30 pushing through and still more possibles. I love propagation and I'm thrilled. Hope you get your mowing done - that is a lot of exercise.


Yes, it is a lot of exercise, but it enables me to have an extra bit of dark chocolate! That is my story and I am sticking to it. :sm23: I saved a bunch of marigold and lettuce seeds last year and need to get them started.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> OMG Joyce! Ironman competitors are amazing!!
> 
> Glad all enjoyed the video. I certainly had fun. The hip is much better, just a strain.
> 
> ...


Your DH sounds like mine! But I do enjoy the outside stuff more than he does. As a child it was a great way to get out of the house. Now it just seems like it is enjoyable for itself. And it makes the ringing in the right ear less noticeable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Melanie is a lean machine as well as a Queen Bee .
> I cheat ,Linda ,the gardener does the grass every two weeks then if it grows a lot I will do the back in between but the rest has to wait for him.Being on a corner I have grass at the side and front then in front of my wall there is a piece belonging to the council but they only cut it once in a while so I get that cut as well.I look after the borders and like doing the garden .I wish I could do more .


In northeast Ohio where I grew up between Akron and Cleveland, we referred to that piece of land that the owner has to maintain but doesn't own the devil's strip. When I mention it around here, I get odd looks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> In northeast Ohio where I grew up between Akron and Cleveland, we referred to that piece of land that the owner has to maintain but doesn't own the devil's strip. When I mention it around here, I get odd looks.


Heard something like that in Misery also.

Also, if someone was hurt on that strip os land it was the hom owner's insurance that was responsible.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Speaking of gardening and lawns.
> 
> Yesterday I was finally able to get some mowing done. About 4 1/2 hours worth. There had been a couple of quick showers, but not enough to stop me. Then it really started raining with sleet and that hurt! I came in. I had about 2 hours left to mow. Yes, I am using a push mower. Over all, it will take me about 8 hours to mow the whole yard if I do it all in a day. I usually don't. And I usually do it all by myself. DH is usually working and I can always use the exercise!
> 
> ...


 Well, the ice has melted and taken a very large branch of my Lilac bush down. And it has snowed the last couple of days since the ice storm. One street in Ottawa had 30 hydro poles come down in a domino effect. Still people without power but much better. We didn't lose power and have not been affected other than the branch.
On the bright side it is supposed to warm up this weekend and even warmer next week.
I remain hopeful that Spring will arrive! I really dislike when we go from Winter right into Summer!

:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well, the ice has melted and taken a very large branch of my Lilac bush down. And it has snowed the last couple of days since the ice storm. One street in Ottawa had 30 hydro poles come down in a domino effect. Still people without power but much better. We didn't lose power and have not been affected other than the branch.
> On the bright side it is supposed to warm up this weekend and even warmer next week.
> I remain hopeful that Spring will arrive! I really dislike when we go from Winter right into Summer!
> 
> :


Cannot even imagine what you all are going through. I have not lived with a real winter since 2000. I was just looking at our forecast and for the next few days it is supposed to not be raining. Time will tell.

Stay safe and warm with all that snow and ice.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> OMG Joyce! Ironman competitors are amazing!!
> 
> I am weak. I cast on for Kelsingra last night. Someone save me from myself, lol!


Yes, all Ironman competitors are amazing, a breed all to themselves! But for her, besides all the work of preparing for an Ironman competition, and she was in it to win, not happy to just survive to the finish line, she had horrendous challenges in her personal life. A terrible marriage that she finally had to let die, being a single mom far away from her own family, challenges to get a Master's degree, waiting what seemed like forever for the employment application turn downs to end with a position she loves. Whew! At one point, she had to have a chunk of her heart's electrical system removed because it was causing almost constant tachycardia. Scared me to death that she went back to training as fast as she did. And the financial troubles resulting from all this are beyond description. But she's doing exceptionally well now. I'm so proud of her! (I know you can't tell that I am....!) I hope the worst of life's challenges are over for her. At least for a long time. It's been hard enough on me, and I wasn't the one experiencing all this first hand.

If you find someone willing to save you from yourself, please send him/her my way!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well, the ice has melted and taken a very large branch of my Lilac bush down. And it has snowed the last couple of days since the ice storm. One street in Ottawa had 30 hydro poles come down in a domino effect. Still people without power but much better. We didn't lose power and have not been affected other than the branch.
> On the bright side it is supposed to warm up this weekend and even warmer next week.
> I remain hopeful that Spring will arrive! I really dislike when we go from Winter right into Summer!
> 
> :


Thankfully, my area dodged a very bad storm last Sunday. Greensboro, NC, city limits very close by, was hit hard by a tornado that just didn't know when to stop! Lots of clean up to do.

Interesting, your comment about you lilac bush. We had one that had grown to about 6 feet tall and then started having lots of problems with branches splitting off. It finally fell over dead after a storm, and that was that. Sure miss the blooms. The spot where it was is still bare. Last summer the birds brought some cherry tomatoes (there is a wood deck above the planter strip where the lilac was) and I had a cherry tomato jungle out there. I'm sure it was very entertaining to the neighbors to watch me attempt to harvest the ripe little tomatoes! Every time I come around the corner of the house by the deck, I look to see if the cherry tomatoes are growing again. This year, I'm more prepared. So watch, none will grow!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It won't be me saving me from crafty items... I went to Michael's and Books-a-Million. 2 skeins of Impeccable in Greg and another dot-2-dot book. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Found y'all!!!! Thank you Julie! Have missed you all so much over the last couple of years. Wanted to post a quick message so I can get the thread back. Will try to stay more engaged this time.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Your DH sounds like mine! But I do enjoy the outside stuff more than he does. As a child it was a great way to get out of the house. Now it just seems like it is enjoyable for itself. And it makes the ringing in the right ear less noticeable.


We might be twins! My right ear rings constantly, and has been for decades. It is my constant companion. Sometimes I am surprised no one else can hear it, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well, the ice has melted and taken a very large branch of my Lilac bush down. And it has snowed the last couple of days since the ice storm. One street in Ottawa had 30 hydro poles come down in a domino effect. Still people without power but much better. We didn't lose power and have not been affected other than the branch.
> On the bright side it is supposed to warm up this weekend and even warmer next week.
> I remain hopeful that Spring will arrive! I really dislike when we go from Winter right into Summer!
> 
> :


I hope you continue to see improvements in the weather.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, all Ironman competitors are amazing, a breed all to themselves! But for her, besides all the work of preparing for an Ironman competition, and she was in it to win, not happy to just survive to the finish line, she had horrendous challenges in her personal life. A terrible marriage that she finally had to let die, being a single mom far away from her own family, challenges to get a Master's degree, waiting what seemed like forever for the employment application turn downs to end with a position she loves. Whew! At one point, she had to have a chunk of her heart's electrical system removed because it was causing almost constant tachycardia. Scared me to death that she went back to training as fast as she did. And the financial troubles resulting from all this are beyond description. But she's doing exceptionally well now. I'm so proud of her! (I know you can't tell that I am....!) I hope the worst of life's challenges are over for her. At least for a long time. It's been hard enough on me, and I wasn't the one experiencing all this first hand.
> 
> If you find someone willing to save you from yourself, please send him/her my way!


Quite a strong woman you raised.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Found y'all!!!! Thank you Julie! Have missed you all so much over the last couple of years. Wanted to post a quick message so I can get the thread back. Will try to stay more engaged this time.


Welcome back Jacki!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite a strong woman you raised.


Don't think I can take any credit. She had so many things happen after she left home, it was survive or sink. Fortunately, her survival instinct seems to be very strong!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> thanks ladies, its lettuce in an aerogarden. currently i'm obsessing just a bit, everytime I stand up I seem to find a reason to walk by it (to check on my babies)


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Speaking of gardening and lawns.
> 
> Yesterday I was finally able to get some mowing done. About 4 1/2 hours worth. There had been a couple of quick showers, but not enough to stop me. Then it really started raining with sleet and that hurt! I came in. I had about 2 hours left to mow. Yes, I am using a push mower. Over all, it will take me about 8 hours to mow the whole yard if I do it all in a day. I usually don't. And I usually do it all by myself. DH is usually working and I can always use the exercise!
> 
> ...


Wow, JanetLee, 8 hours of mowing. That's a lot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well, the ice has melted and taken a very large branch of my Lilac bush down. And it has snowed the last couple of days since the ice storm. One street in Ottawa had 30 hydro poles come down in a domino effect. Still people without power but much better. We didn't lose power and have not been affected other than the branch.
> On the bright side it is supposed to warm up this weekend and even warmer next week.
> I remain hopeful that Spring will arrive! I really dislike when we go from Winter right into Summer!
> 
> :


Glad you had only one branch down, Vickie. I am looking for spring weather also. Some day!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Found y'all!!!! Thank you Julie! Have missed you all so much over the last couple of years. Wanted to post a quick message so I can get the thread back. Will try to stay more engaged this time.


Good to see you, Jacki. Glad you found us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Barbara and Linda re: Kelsingra shawl.
Linda, when I do visit with my mom,it is amazing how many things she “needs” me to do. 
I’m sure if I was closer it could be a never ending thing. I do some of her paper work things that she doesn’t want to deal with, over the phone, and I do have power of attorney, so I can sign papers for her even though I am not there. 

Melanie, that was quite a course you got through! You’re amazing. Thanks for sharing the video. Hope your hip and bruises have healed.

Nancy, it will be interesting to see how fast the lettuce grows. 

JanetLee, that is a lot of mowing to do with a push mower. I only have about one acre and I use a rider mower. 

Gosh Vickie, ice is just the worst! We had a bit of snow and freezing weather yesterday and then today it went up 50 degrees and was like summer! I finally got out and planted some veggies, but I just heard that on Thursday night into Friday there is supposed to be a freeze again! Crazy weather this year.

Yay, Melanie- so glad you took the dive and cast on Kelsingra! 

Joyce, your daughter sounds like an amazingly strong and determined person. My husband did four Ironman triathlons so I know how much it takes to train and do one!

Jacki, great to hear from you. Hope you can join in and let us know what you’re up to.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We might be twins! My right ear rings constantly, and has been for decades. It is my constant companion. Sometimes I am surprised no one else can hear it, lol!


I have thought mine is loud enough for others to hear also. Very annoying at times. At least outside it is not as noticeable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, 8 hours of mowing. That's a lot.


Bev, yes it is and yes, I finished it today. But it took me almost another 3 hours. Lots of thick stuff that had not been cut yet this year and was a bit tall. But I think I finally have all the "yard" part done at least once. Some have been done at least 6 times.!

And I managed to turn the compost pile also. It gets about a truck load of cut grass every time I mow this time of year. So I put nitrogen on it, mix it up. And then put the tarp on top to really heat it up.

And I worked almost 2 1/2 hours on the new flower bed. It is all dug the first time, and now I need to go through it again and dig just a bit deeper. Today (and last week) was just pulling out all the weeds and grass, etc. I dig it up with the potato fork, knock the dirt and worms off the plants. Keeps all those pesky little seeds from starting all over again!

And I also weeded for the better part of two hours. All in all, worked outside today for a bit over 7 1/2 hours.

And then came in and fixed supper!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Barbara and Linda re: Kelsingra shawl.
> Linda, when I do visit with my mom,it is amazing how many things she "needs" me to do.
> I'm sure if I was closer it could be a never ending thing. I do some of her paper work things that she doesn't want to deal with, over the phone, and I do have power of attorney, so I can sign papers for her even though I am not there.
> 
> ...


Yes it is, but I like the exercise. :sm06:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, all Ironman competitors are amazing, a breed all to themselves! But for her, besides all the work of preparing for an Ironman competition, and she was in it to win, not happy to just survive to the finish line, she had horrendous challenges in her personal life. A terrible marriage that she finally had to let die, being a single mom far away from her own family, challenges to get a Master's degree, waiting what seemed like forever for the employment application turn downs to end with a position she loves. Whew! At one point, she had to have a chunk of her heart's electrical system removed because it was causing almost constant tachycardia. Scared me to death that she went back to training as fast as she did. And the financial troubles resulting from all this are beyond description. But she's doing exceptionally well now. I'm so proud of her! (I know you can't tell that I am....!) I hope the worst of life's challenges are over for her. At least for a long time. It's been hard enough on me, and I wasn't the one experiencing all this first hand.
> 
> If you find someone willing to save you from yourself, please send him/her my way!


What a woman your daughter is! Sometimes it is harder to have to sit and watch - you have no control.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We might be twins! My right ear rings constantly, and has been for decades. It is my constant companion. Sometimes I am surprised no one else can hear it, lol!


The same goes here - I do most of the outside stuff - but I rarely have to cook, hubby does that.
I have tinnitus too - audiologist reckons it is due to my misspent youth - concerts and discos where the music was way to loud and of course I did not know it could cause damage. I had a great time though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, yes it is and yes, I finished it today. But it took me almost another 3 hours. Lots of thick stuff that had not been cut yet this year and was a bit tall. But I think I finally have all the "yard" part done at least once. Some have been done at least 6 times.!
> 
> And I managed to turn the compost pile also. It gets about a truck load of cut grass every time I mow this time of year. So I put nitrogen on it, mix it up. And then put the tarp on top to really heat it up.
> 
> ...


Hard work but it sounds like a very satisfying day. My back won't let me do the heavy stuff for so long so I'm building up bit by bit. Mind you, you would think my garden is miniscule.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I will probably be missing for a few days now, we're off to Bristol for birthday celebrations in about an hour. Wishing you all a very good weekend with some decent Spring weather and especially an absence of storms.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Caryn- I just got some flowers planted, now the weather's turning cold again where I am in NC also. My daughter has been waking up to fresh snow every morning, at least we don't have that!

about the Ironman (daughter's name is Mandy and her hubby has nicknamed her Iron Mandy!)- I think the long hard training required takes more out of a person than the actual competitions, and the competitions torture a person's endurance beyond any known limits. Competitions have a start and a finish, but training goes on and on every day. I don't know where she finds the strength to keep doing it all. I'm sure it's the same for all the competitors.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What a woman your daughter is! Sometimes it is harder to have to sit and watch - you have no control.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I will probably be missing for a few days now, we're off to Bristol for birthday celebrations in about an hour. Wishing you all a very good weekend with some decent Spring weather and especially an absence of storms.


Have fun! Is this your birthday or you DH's. Either way-Happy Birthday to the one who the celebrations are for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I will probably be missing for a few days now, we're off to Bristol for birthday celebrations in about an hour. Wishing you all a very good weekend with some decent Spring weather and especially an absence of storms.


Spring is long gone here- or a dim future thought.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring is long gone here- or a dim future thought.


It's snowing here again...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's snowing here again...


Vickie - that is terrible- I wonder when Proserpine will be released from the Under-world?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Barbara and Linda re: Kelsingra shawl.
> Linda, when I do visit with my mom,it is amazing how many things she "needs" me to do.
> I'm sure if I was closer it could be a never ending thing. I do some of her paper work things that she doesn't want to deal with, over the phone, and I do have power of attorney, so I can sign papers for her even though I am not there.
> 
> ...


>> My husband did four Ironman triathlons

WOW!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> The same goes here - I do most of the outside stuff - but I rarely have to cook, hubby does that.
> I have tinnitus too - audiologist reckons it is due to my misspent youth - concerts and discos where the music was way to loud and of course I did not know it could cause damage. I had a great time though.


Former nightclub bartender so I understand the loud music problem, and the fun time part too.

I do most of the cooking, DH rarely cooks. I am looking forward to upping my cooking skills in the new house since I will be unemployed for a while so I will be able to try recipes that take longer than 30 to 60 minutes. But that is at least a year away. :-D


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, all Ironman competitors are amazing, a breed all to themselves! But for her, besides all the work of preparing for an Ironman competition, and she was in it to win, not happy to just survive to the finish line, she had horrendous challenges in her personal life. A terrible marriage that she finally had to let die, being a single mom far away from her own family, challenges to get a Master's degree, waiting what seemed like forever for the employment application turn downs to end with a position she loves. Whew! At one point, she had to have a chunk of her heart's electrical system removed because it was causing almost constant tachycardia. Scared me to death that she went back to training as fast as she did. And the financial troubles resulting from all this are beyond description. But she's doing exceptionally well now. I'm so proud of her! (I know you can't tell that I am....!) I hope the worst of life's challenges are over for her. At least for a long time. It's been hard enough on me, and I wasn't the one experiencing all this first hand.
> 
> If you find someone willing to save you from yourself, please send him/her my way!


She certainly sounds like a fighter, Joyce. I can understand why you are proud.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Caryn- I just got some flowers planted, now the weather's turning cold again where I am in NC also. My daughter has been waking up to fresh snow every morning, at least we don't have that!
> 
> about the Ironman (daughter's name is Mandy and her hubby has nicknamed her Iron Mandy!)- I think the long hard training required takes more out of a person than the actual competitions, and the competitions torture a person's endurance beyond any known limits. Competitions have a start and a finish, but training goes on and on every day. I don't know where she finds the strength to keep doing it all. I'm sure it's the same for all the competitors.


My son used to do triathlons. Now, he is a dad taxi taking the kids to all their activities. ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Vickie - that is terrible- I wonder when Proserpine will be released from the Under-world?


Soon I hope, we had snow this morning too. But at least the next few days are to be sunny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Soon I hope, we had snow this morning too. But at least the next few days are to be sunny.


I hope your forecasts are accurate!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My son used to do triathlons. Now, he is a dad taxi taking the kids to all their activities. ????


I am not an athlete, but I know all about being the taxi to get kids to all their activities! And now it's starting over again with my little grandson!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Iron man challenges ,lots of mowing and worrying about your children even when adults ,all make some very great reading. ..thank you all.
Vicki I hope the weather soon behaves .We had a beautiful day to-day .
Bev ,Linda has gone to celebrate her grandsons 8th birthday .She made a minecraft cake .
If energy could be sent in parcels I would be requesting some .I spent some time trying to sort out my garage .I have done very little so will do more this weekend .This evening I put some nematodes on the garden in the hope they give the slugs a run for their money .Sick of them ruining my plants .Must look for some day lilies .They are so beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The same goes here - I do most of the outside stuff - but I rarely have to cook, hubby does that.
> I have tinnitus too - audiologist reckons it is due to my misspent youth - concerts and discos where the music was way to loud and of course I did not know it could cause damage. I had a great time though.


Mine is mostly from the hole in my ear drum. That plus the time DH fired a gun too close to my head when we were at target practice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I will probably be missing for a few days now, we're off to Bristol for birthday celebrations in about an hour. Wishing you all a very good weekend with some decent Spring weather and especially an absence of storms.


Hope you have a wonderful weekend. And have decent weather.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Former nightclub bartender so I understand the loud music problem, and the fun time part too.
> 
> I do most of the cooking, DH rarely cooks. I am looking forward to upping my cooking skills in the new house since I will be unemployed for a while so I will be able to try recipes that take longer than 30 to 60 minutes. But that is at least a year away. :-D


DH does most of our cooking. When he is home that is! Although right now I am doing it because he has been working on the new gazebo! While I am doing the yard work. Works for us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Too really make some of you tired, today I re-dug the new flower bed. Edged the first one that is a bit circle about 24 or so feet across. Did some weeding, and even planted a few plants! And did a load of laundry! The outside work was about 6 hours worth. Keeps me out of the cookie jar!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DH does most of our cooking. When he is home that is! Although right now I am doing it because he has been working on the new gazebo! While I am doing the yard work. Works for us.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee ,had to lie down never mind making us tired ! Just joking .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Caryn- I just got some flowers planted, now the weather's turning cold again where I am in NC also. My daughter has been waking up to fresh snow every morning, at least we don't have that!
> 
> about the Ironman (daughter's name is Mandy and her hubby has nicknamed her Iron Mandy!)- I think the long hard training required takes more out of a person than the actual competitions, and the competitions torture a person's endurance beyond any known limits. Competitions have a start and a finish, but training goes on and on every day. I don't know where she finds the strength to keep doing it all. I'm sure it's the same for all the competitors.


I also planted yesterday- vegetable starts- and then heard the forecast for a freeze and had to cover them all. I am glad I did, as there was frost on the grass this morning. 
I agree with you about the required time and strength it takes to train for an Ironman and I sure admire people who accomplish them. I also give myself credit for having been a great support team - also hard work


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> >> My husband did four Ironman triathlons
> 
> WOW!!


Yes, it does deserve a wow. I'm surprised you haven't done a triathlon - or have you?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My son used to do triathlons. Now, he is a dad taxi taking the kids to all their activities. ????


Probably takes as much energy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Iron man challenges ,lots of mowing and worrying about your children even when adults ,all make some very great reading. ..thank you all.
> Vicki I hope the weather soon behaves .We had a beautiful day to-day .
> Bev ,Linda has gone to celebrate her grandsons 8th birthday .She made a minecraft cake .
> If energy could be sent in parcels I would be requesting some .I spent some time trying to sort out my garage .I have done very little so will do more this weekend .This evening I put some nematodes on the garden in the hope they give the slugs a run for their money .Sick of them ruining my plants .Must look for some day lilies .They are so beautiful.


Interesting- do you put the nematodes in the soil? I hope they work for you. I have purple iris blooming now and azaleas. They don't seem to be affected by the frosts we have had. I love day lilies too and have quite a few different ones. They usually don't bloom until June or July here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Too really make some of you tired, today I re-dug the new flower bed. Edged the first one that is a bit circle about 24 or so feet across. Did some weeding, and even planted a few plants! And did a load of laundry! The outside work was about 6 hours worth. Keeps me out of the cookie jar!


Wow, you really do have lots of energy!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I need to get the 12-place planter that I spotted here at Walmart. 1 now, maybe 2 later. I know that the 2 $50+ USD pots are needed from Home Depot for tomatoes and peppers. :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn,you stir the powdery mix with water then pour it onto the soil then hopefully the nematodes go to work .We shall see .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Well I think (hope) Spring is here. Most of the snow and ice is gone, there is a gentle wind and the temperature is still below normal, but warmer than it has been and forecasted to be above normal by Monday! It was sunny today and I was out shopping. It feels like being reborn!
Going to so much live music and having worked in an MRI unit I've had fairly regular hearing tests, was careful to wear hearing protection while in the MRI with patients and have been fitted with custom musician's earplugs. DH though has hearing loss in the family and he's now wearing hearing aids. 
After 38 years of marriage and 45 years together I am finding his hearing loss somewhat difficult. He doesn't wear his hearing aids at home. So If I say something and don't get a response I still wonder did he not hear me or is he having the "male selective hearing" thing going on...
I'm wondering about my knit linen scarf. I'm probably 10 rows from finishing. I used 4.5mm needles. The fabric is not as open and lacy as I hoped. Perhaps I should have used 5.5mm needles. No, I didn't swatch... I'll think on this but may frog and redo with larger needles...


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Pleased the weather is picking up for you Vicki.It has been similar here and sitting in the garden was quite a change .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,had to lie down never mind making us tired ! Just joking .


Hey I am tired also! Have not been on here for a couple days it seems like. So much yard work now done though. Not all the yard gets mowed every time, but this was one of those times! Still have the southern road bank and about a third of the western one to finish.

And I did get some of the garden planted Friday, and then also today, Saturday. Friday was marigolds, corn, beans and peas. Transplanted some of the spearmint and three of the castor beans.

Today I transplanted three pepper plants and four tomato plants and mowed for about 3 1/2 hours.

Then came in the house are realized I have not done any house work for about four days. :sm06: :sm26:

So now I need to do some house work.

But, I did manage to finish the two cardigans and have been paid for one and waiting for payment on the other.

And I have a request for a dickey. Strange request, but works for me!

And now I need a nap! :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, you really do have lots of energy!


Sometimes yes, others, what is energy? Where do I find it?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well I think (hope) Spring is here. Most of the snow and ice is gone, there is a gentle wind and the temperature is still below normal, but warmer than it has been and forecasted to be above normal by Monday! It was sunny today and I was out shopping. It feels like being reborn!
> Going to so much live music and having worked in an MRI unit I've had fairly regular hearing tests, was careful to wear hearing protection while in the MRI with patients and have been fitted with custom musician's earplugs. DH though has hearing loss in the family and he's now wearing hearing aids.
> After 38 years of marriage and 45 years together I am finding his hearing loss somewhat difficult. He doesn't wear his hearing aids at home. So If I say something and don't get a response I still wonder did he not hear me or is he having the "male selective hearing" thing going on...
> I'm wondering about my knit linen scarf. I'm probably 10 rows from finishing. I used 4.5mm needles. The fabric is not as open and lacy as I hoped. Perhaps I should have used 5.5mm needles. No, I didn't swatch... I'll think on this but may frog and redo with larger needles...


I would also watch his behavior in about 10-30 years. Dad has hearing loss due to years worked as a cast-tech for the U.S. Army. Those saws used to remove the plaster casts SHOULD have hearing protected headsets... but I don't remember him wearing more than earplugs.

His Dad didn't survive too much beyond his 74th birthday... mine is almost 80 now. Alzheimer's appears to hit the Nansel men, not the women.

Basically I am stating that hearing loss could bring on a form of Alzheimer's. Do watch. Not everyone could get it...but it is a possibility.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

It seems spring is finally coming for many of you. Down here we have only two seasons: hot, and not as hot. We are transitioning to the former. 

A little bit of knitting progress to share. I have completed the first of three charts for Driving Miss Dahlia. I am making this into a baby blanket using KnitPicks Comfy in lilac. You can see my huge mistake in one of the rounds but as I had tinked back too many rows too many times, this one is staying. I'll just block the heck out of it. The second is the first clue of the Kelsingra MKAL. I already have seen the finished shawl so it is not a mystery for me, but am enjoying the knit. I am using Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie

.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not lace (again) but my other WIP is now a completed project. It didn't make it into the Digest, so if anyone is interested in looking it is at:-

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-539805-1.htm


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great progress Melanie .I have done clue 2 but not done a pic .yet .
I could not get to the link ,Julie .Sure the work is beautiful though.
There is a bright light in the sky so I am off outside !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Great progress Melanie .I have done clue 2 but not done a pic .yet .
> I could not get to the link ,Julie .Sure the work is beautiful though.
> There is a bright light in the sky so I am off outside !


It tells me KP is taking too long, the other route is to go into Lurker 2 Topics and find it that way- if you are determined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> It seems spring is finally coming for many of you. Down here we have only two seasons: hot, and not as hot. We are transitioning to the former.
> 
> A little bit of knitting progress to share. I have completed the first of three charts for Driving Miss Dahlia. I am making this into a baby blanket using KnitPicks Comfy in lilac. You can see my huge mistake in one of the rounds but as I had tinked back too many rows too many times, this one is staying. I'll just block the heck out of it. The second is the first clue of the Kelsingra MKAL. I already have seen the finished shawl so it is not a mystery for me, but am enjoying the knit. I am using Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple.
> 
> ...


Melanie, they are both beautiful! I'm partial to the Driving Miss Dahlia. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Iron man challenges ,lots of mowing and worrying about your children even when adults ,all make some very great reading. ..thank you all.
> Vicki I hope the weather soon behaves .We had a beautiful day to-day .
> Bev ,Linda has gone to celebrate her grandsons 8th birthday .She made a minecraft cake .
> If energy could be sent in parcels I would be requesting some .I spent some time trying to sort out my garage .I have done very little so will do more this weekend .This evening I put some nematodes on the garden in the hope they give the slugs a run for their money .Sick of them ruining my plants .Must look for some day lilies .They are so beautiful.


Day lilies are my favorite. You plant them and enjoy without a ton of work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Too really make some of you tired, today I re-dug the new flower bed. Edged the first one that is a bit circle about 24 or so feet across. Did some weeding, and even planted a few plants! And did a load of laundry! The outside work was about 6 hours worth. Keeps me out of the cookie jar!


Keeps your bones strong too. 

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Day lilies are my favorite. You plant them and enjoy without a ton of work.


Do you deadhead them? Mine seem to bloom once and then are done...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well I think (hope) Spring is here. Most of the snow and ice is gone, there is a gentle wind and the temperature is still below normal, but warmer than it has been and forecasted to be above normal by Monday! It was sunny today and I was out shopping. It feels like being reborn!
> Going to so much live music and having worked in an MRI unit I've had fairly regular hearing tests, was careful to wear hearing protection while in the MRI with patients and have been fitted with custom musician's earplugs. DH though has hearing loss in the family and he's now wearing hearing aids.
> After 38 years of marriage and 45 years together I am finding his hearing loss somewhat difficult. He doesn't wear his hearing aids at home. So If I say something and don't get a response I still wonder did he not hear me or is he having the "male selective hearing" thing going on...
> I'm wondering about my knit linen scarf. I'm probably 10 rows from finishing. I used 4.5mm needles. The fabric is not as open and lacy as I hoped. Perhaps I should have used 5.5mm needles. No, I didn't swatch... I'll think on this but may frog and redo with larger needles...


Sorry about the redo. We have all been there. Better to redo, rather than finish and have something you will not use.

DH and I both have ringing in our ears. So I guess we can both be selective.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Hey I am tired also! Have not been on here for a couple days it seems like. So much yard work now done though. Not all the yard gets mowed every time, but this was one of those times! Still have the southern road bank and about a third of the western one to finish.
> 
> And I did get some of the garden planted Friday, and then also today, Saturday. Friday was marigolds, corn, beans and peas. Transplanted some of the spearmint and three of the castor beans.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: Sounds like a plan.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It seems spring is finally coming for many of you. Down here we have only two seasons: hot, and not as hot. We are transitioning to the former.
> 
> A little bit of knitting progress to share. I have completed the first of three charts for Driving Miss Dahlia. I am making this into a baby blanket using KnitPicks Comfy in lilac. You can see my huge mistake in one of the rounds but as I had tinked back too many rows too many times, this one is staying. I'll just block the heck out of it. The second is the first clue of the Kelsingra MKAL. I already have seen the finished shawl so it is not a mystery for me, but am enjoying the knit. I am using Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple.
> 
> ...


Great starts. I am sure you see the mistake in the first one, but I am not sure I do.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> Do you deadhead them? Mine seem to bloom once and then are done...


I cut the flower off when it has done and others grow .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> It seems spring is finally coming for many of you. Down here we have only two seasons: hot, and not as hot. We are transitioning to the former.
> 
> A little bit of knitting progress to share. I have completed the first of three charts for Driving Miss Dahlia. I am making this into a baby blanket using KnitPicks Comfy in lilac. You can see my huge mistake in one of the rounds but as I had tinked back too many rows too many times, this one is staying. I'll just block the heck out of it. The second is the first clue of the Kelsingra MKAL. I already have seen the finished shawl so it is not a mystery for me, but am enjoying the knit. I am using Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple.
> 
> ...


Blocking ought to do the trick, Melanie. Kelsingra looks like it will be a pretty pattern.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It tells me KP is taking too long, the other route is to go into Lurker 2 Topics and find it that way- if you are determined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I found it through your topics, Julie. Extraordinary work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I found it through your topics, Julie. Extraordinary work.


Thank you, Barbara- as a weaver yourself- you would appreciate this- all done with no loom- only the simple frame with nails punched in to anchor the work as you weave, but this I had to work flat on the table- as it is fringed not looped- being made from scraps.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


There has been some lovely work posted- both yourself, Ann and Melanie- I have had a very busy start to the week and have not acknowledged Melanie before. Hopefully I will be able to get to the computer more during the rest of the week.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Saw the weaving .It looks very complicate and pretty .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


It's lovely and love the colour!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Well I've frogged the scarf and started again. Not really disappointed because I know I'll like it better with the larger needle. It seems that Spring is done and summer is here. I still have some ice and snow near the foundation but it's sunny and 19 C (about 70 F)!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, Ladies -- I'm on the run doing chores and laundry today. First had to clean out the pre-filter for the cold water on the washing machine to get rid of the accumulated sand from the well, but got that done (and saved myself a wad of money for a service call). Just crashed after the last wave of visitors left last Friday. But had to go into town on Sat & Sun. So today is the first day I've recovered my energy enough to step back into the world. And look what has happened in my absence. So much fine work. Sounds like everyone has been busy inside and out depending on what Mother Nature is currently doing to you. I had hoped to work on clearing tumble weeds from the fences today, but too windy; so that means bed stripping and laundry -- lots and lots of laundry. But soon the house will once again be in order. 

After finishing the cobweb stole, I started a Herbert Niebling doily -- Frosted Flowers or Leaves or something like that. In any case, I've discovered that I can only work on it with music and no people and then for only about 4 rows max before taking a break. I'm about half way through the ~120 rows already with about 360 stitches on the number 1 sized needles. If I could get the quiet time, it wouldn't take all that long to finish, but I suspect that this is going to be a slow project. In the meantime, I'm already sick of doing dishclothes when I visit Mom, so started another O'Keefe shawl, the Anisah, with some worsted weight merino that I had on hand. The pattern is now set and I can work on this just about anywhere including with noise. So undoubtedly it will get finished up before the doily because I'll be working on it when I can't work on the doily.

Had a good tea. Turn out that the head count was 13 and the key lime/coconut cake roll disappeared that day. It was popular. It has been several months since I did anything with extravagant chocolate -- so I'm thinking along that line for the next month.

Sorry I haven't commented on the individual accomplishments in the last couple of weeks. All these postings have just gotten away from me. I will go back and review them when I have a few minutes, but I can say, that everyone's work is always so stimulating for me see. I love seeing well done things -- and the variety is wonderful. The weaving, the lace work, the photography -- all exceptional. Certainly hope that as the weather slips from one season to the next, everyone can take advantage. Oh by the way, JanetLee, I'm just a few miles/hours south of you. So if you run out of things to mow, dig, move or rearrange, I know where there is a lot more to be done...... Hint, hint. Goodness you are energetic. No mud here for you Melanie, but it would be a great area to fly over. Lots of pronghorns, mule deer, elk, and of course, cows to see as well as the extraordinary topology. Have been missing my daily commune with each of you and the LP; so nice to be back. Take care.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


Very lovely Ann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Saw the weaving .It looks very complicate and pretty .


Thank you Ann! I learned to weave the same year that I was taught to knit- so it does not seem complex- I first wove Maori style as a 11 year-old- I think it helps when you've learned as a child!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well I've frogged the scarf and started again. Not really disappointed because I know I'll like it better with the larger needle. It seems that Spring is done and summer is here. I still have some ice and snow near the foundation but it's sunny and 19 C (about 70 F)!!


Golly! two seasons only!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hi, Ladies -- I'm on the run doing chores and laundry today. First had to clean out the pre-filter for the cold water on the washing machine to get rid of the accumulated sand from the well, but got that done (and saved myself a wad of money for a service call). Just crashed after the last wave of visitors left last Friday. But had to go into town on Sat & Sun. So today is the first day I've recovered my energy enough to step back into the world. And look what has happened in my absence. So much fine work. Sounds like everyone has been busy inside and out depending on what Mother Nature is currently doing to you. I had hoped to work on clearing tumble weeds from the fences today, but too windy; so that means bed stripping and laundry -- lots and lots of laundry. But soon the house will once again be in order.
> 
> After finishing the cobweb stole, I started a Herbert Niebling doily -- Frosted Flowers or Leaves or something like that. In any case, I've discovered that I can only work on it with music and no people and then for only about 4 rows max before taking a break. I'm about half way through the ~120 rows already with about 360 stitches on the number 1 sized needles. If I could get the quiet time, it wouldn't take all that long to finish, but I suspect that this is going to be a slow project. In the meantime, I'm already sick of doing dishclothes when I visit Mom, so started another O'Keefe shawl, the Anisah, with some worsted weight merino that I had on hand. The pattern is now set and I can work on this just about anywhere including with noise. So undoubtedly it will get finished up before the doily because I'll be working on it when I can't work on the doily.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you were? Glad it was just visitors. I am hoping to try out a Key Lime fudge soon, to go to the GK's. I do a mid-winter (Matariki) gift for them and I need to start collecting things for it. It is something that is growing here- celebrating the Maori New Year. It makes very good sense to me to have something to mark the half way point- actually the rising of the Pleiades over the horizon. Winter can go slowly in either hemisphere.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering how you were? Glad it was just visitors. I am hoping to try out a Key Lime fudge soon, to go to the GK's. I do a mid-winter (Matariki) gift for them and I need to start collecting things for it. It is something that is growing here- celebrating the Maori New Year. It makes very good sense to me to have something to mark the half way point- actually the rising of the Pleiades over the horizon. Winter can go slowly in either hemisphere.


Hard to believe that you are facing winter and its cold, when we are still trying to break out of it. What a strange weather year this has been. Anyway, I'm so glad that you are able to get around better this year. You shouldn't be so housebound and that should make a big difference.

I took a look at he weaving posting and am curious what, other than ceremonial cloaks does one use this type of weaving for? Clearly it is time consuming and requires a high degree of skill, so it must have a significant role in its culture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


Lovely, Ann. Love the color. 

Julie,I will have to look up your weaving.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hi, Ladies -- I'm on the run doing chores and laundry today. First had to clean out the pre-filter for the cold water on the washing machine to get rid of the accumulated sand from the well, but got that done (and saved myself a wad of money for a service call). Just crashed after the last wave of visitors left last Friday. But had to go into town on Sat & Sun. So today is the first day I've recovered my energy enough to step back into the world. And look what has happened in my absence. So much fine work. Sounds like everyone has been busy inside and out depending on what Mother Nature is currently doing to you. I had hoped to work on clearing tumble weeds from the fences today, but too windy; so that means bed stripping and laundry -- lots and lots of laundry. But soon the house will once again be in order.
> 
> After finishing the cobweb stole, I started a Herbert Niebling doily -- Frosted Flowers or Leaves or something like that. In any case, I've discovered that I can only work on it with music and no people and then for only about 4 rows max before taking a break. I'm about half way through the ~120 rows already with about 360 stitches on the number 1 sized needles. If I could get the quiet time, it wouldn't take all that long to finish, but I suspect that this is going to be a slow project. In the meantime, I'm already sick of doing dishclothes when I visit Mom, so started another O'Keefe shawl, the Anisah, with some worsted weight merino that I had on hand. The pattern is now set and I can work on this just about anywhere including with noise. So undoubtedly it will get finished up before the doily because I'll be working on it when I can't work on the doily.
> 
> ...


Wow, you have been busy also, DeEtta. I remember Frosted Flowers/Leaves. It is gorgeous. Can't wait to see yours.  Key lime/coconut roll cake-OH, MY!!!!! It sound yummolishous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hard to believe that you are facing winter and its cold, when we are still trying to break out of it. What a strange weather year this has been. Anyway, I'm so glad that you are able to get around better this year. You shouldn't be so housebound and that should make a big difference.
> 
> I took a look at he weaving posting and am curious what, other than ceremonial cloaks does one use this type of weaving for? Clearly it is time consuming and requires a high degree of skill, so it must have a significant role in its culture.


 :sm24: Populationwise of course it is much less of the world's number in the Southern Hemisphere. I am glad it has cooled down!
It is good to be able to get out without the pain, I do go slowly, but that doesn't bother me, it's the sense of achievement.
Because the cloaks are time consuming and expensive to make, they are kept for ceremonial use- Graduations, Funerals and so on.
In pre-European times they were for warmth in winter, and to shield from rain- with construction varying according to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely, Ann. Love the color.
> 
> Julie,I will have to look up your weaving.


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...yummolishous!


That's a great word, Bev. Haven't heard it before, but knew instantly what it meant. Hope you are doing well on your new regime.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Populationwise of course it is much less of the world's number in the Southern Hemisphere. I am glad it has cooled down!
> It is good to be able to get out without the pain, I do go slowly, but that doesn't bother me, it's the sense of achievement.
> Because the cloaks are time consuming and expensive to make, they are kept for ceremonial use- Graduations, Funerals and so on.
> In pre-European times they were for warmth in winter, and to shield from rain- with construction varying according to use.


Thanks for the explanation. Not too surprising given the effort that it takes to make them. I'm sure they would easily shed water, too. What is the basic fiber that is being woven in the traditional pieces? I understand embellishments include feathers, etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> That's a great word, Bev. Haven't heard it before, but knew instantly what it meant. Hope you are doing well on your new regime.


Yes, I am doing well. I am enjoying the new diet, being satisfied with no cravings. I am working getting into the exercise. The more I read, the more important the exercise seems to be. "Strong muscles build strong bones." I am pleased with the homeopathic remedies I am doing. I am on a week, off two days and on a week, etc. I was so tired Fri night and Sat. My lady told me that means we have hit on the right remedy first try when the body needs to recover from the work it was doing. I am still doing my work, with a bit of care and am feeling great.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I am doing well. I am enjoying the new diet, being satisfied with no cravings. I am working getting into the exercise. The more I read, the more important the exercise seems to be. "Strong muscles build strong bones." I am pleased with the homeopathic remedies I am doing. I am on a week, off two days and on a week, etc. I was so tired Fri night and Sat. My lady told me that means we have hit on the right remedy first try when the body needs to recover from the work it was doing. I am still doing my work, with a bit of care and am feeling great.


That sounds like you are heading in the right direction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Not too surprising given the effort that it takes to make them. I'm sure they would easily shed water, too. What is the basic fiber that is being woven in the traditional pieces? I understand embellishments include feathers, etc.


The fibre from Phormium tenax- the New Zealand flax. There are many variations in the quality of the fibre, all of which are put to specific usages- it can be as soft and lustrous as silk, or tough enough to make quite a long lasting sandal. A wide tag is layered in the rain cloaks- so the water drips off. Feathers, tags of various materials, strips of dog skin, and sometimes even human hair to give a good black to the weft threads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I am doing well. I am enjoying the new diet, being satisfied with no cravings. I am working getting into the exercise. The more I read, the more important the exercise seems to be. "Strong muscles build strong bones." I am pleased with the homeopathic remedies I am doing. I am on a week, off two days and on a week, etc. I was so tired Fri night and Sat. My lady told me that means we have hit on the right remedy first try when the body needs to recover from the work it was doing. I am still doing my work, with a bit of care and am feeling great.


That is good to hear, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fibre from Phormium tenax- the New Zealand flax. There are many variations in the quality of the fibre, all of which are put to specific usages- it can be as soft and lustrous as silk, or tough enough to make quite a long lasting sandal. A wide tag is layered in the rain cloaks- so the water drips off. Feathers, tags of various materials, strips of dog skin, and sometimes even human hair to give a good black to the weft threads.


Very cool.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to hear, Bev!


Thanks, Vicki and Julie. Yes, I am feeling very good about things. At first I thought I was fragile, but I really am not. I don't want to give up more than I need to. Balance is the key.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It seems spring is finally coming for many of you. Down here we have only two seasons: hot, and not as hot. We are transitioning to the former.
> 
> A little bit of knitting progress to share. I have completed the first of three charts for Driving Miss Dahlia. I am making this into a baby blanket using KnitPicks Comfy in lilac. You can see my huge mistake in one of the rounds but as I had tinked back too many rows too many times, this one is staying. I'll just block the heck out of it. The second is the first clue of the Kelsingra MKAL. I already have seen the finished shawl so it is not a mystery for me, but am enjoying the knit. I am using Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple.
> 
> ...


So pretty. Cannot see the mistake in the first one. Not looking too hard either.

The second one is very _nice_ also! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It tells me KP is taking too long, the other route is to go into Lurker 2 Topics and find it that way- if you are determined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Which is what I just did. Very, very nice! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Day lilies are my favorite. You plant them and enjoy without a ton of work.


Totally agree! I have one flower bed that is full of different lilies. It is only the second year for this bed. But there are several of them coming up. Hope to see some blooms soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Keeps your bones strong too.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


Right now they are just tired.

Spent about 7 hr and 20 min +/- working on the new north flower bed. Dug in the edging, pulled out a _lot_ of rocks! About 12 buckets (cat litter, 40 lb) worth. And then scattered some marigold and poppy seeds and watered it all in.

Yep, tired. And CeCe, the girl kitty, is curled up beside me staking her claim since I was outside all day. :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


Oh, I like that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well I've frogged the scarf and started again. Not really disappointed because I know I'll like it better with the larger needle. It seems that Spring is done and summer is here. I still have some ice and snow near the foundation but it's sunny and 19 C (about 70 F)!!


Wow, that was a quick weather change.

I agree, better to frog and start over.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hi, Ladies -- I'm on the run doing chores and laundry today. First had to clean out the pre-filter for the cold water on the washing machine to get rid of the accumulated sand from the well, but got that done (and saved myself a wad of money for a service call). Just crashed after the last wave of visitors left last Friday. But had to go into town on Sat & Sun. So today is the first day I've recovered my energy enough to step back into the world. And look what has happened in my absence. So much fine work. Sounds like everyone has been busy inside and out depending on what Mother Nature is currently doing to you. I had hoped to work on clearing tumble weeds from the fences today, but too windy; so that means bed stripping and laundry -- lots and lots of laundry. But soon the house will once again be in order.
> 
> After finishing the cobweb stole, I started a Herbert Niebling doily -- Frosted Flowers or Leaves or something like that. In any case, I've discovered that I can only work on it with music and no people and then for only about 4 rows max before taking a break. I'm about half way through the ~120 rows already with about 360 stitches on the number 1 sized needles. If I could get the quiet time, it wouldn't take all that long to finish, but I suspect that this is going to be a slow project. In the meantime, I'm already sick of doing dishclothes when I visit Mom, so started another O'Keefe shawl, the Anisah, with some worsted weight merino that I had on hand. The pattern is now set and I can work on this just about anywhere including with noise. So undoubtedly it will get finished up before the doily because I'll be working on it when I can't work on the doily.
> 
> ...


Hee Hee! Did you read what I did today? I have actually had a man stop by and ask if he could hire me to work on his new house construction projects. I don't think he can afford me.

But I would do it for you just to be able to sample some of your wonderful cooking. The key lime/coconut cake roll sounds delicious!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I am doing well. I am enjoying the new diet, being satisfied with no cravings. I am working getting into the exercise. The more I read, the more important the exercise seems to be. "Strong muscles build strong bones." I am pleased with the homeopathic remedies I am doing. I am on a week, off two days and on a week, etc. I was so tired Fri night and Sat. My lady told me that means we have hit on the right remedy first try when the body needs to recover from the work it was doing. I am still doing my work, with a bit of care and am feeling great.


That is good news. Being tired as a way of knowing you are doing something right is interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Vicki and Julie. Yes, I am feeling very good about things. At first I thought I was fragile, but I really am not. I don't want to give up more than I need to. Balance is the key.


Balance is so important for so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Which is what I just did. Very, very nice! :sm24:


Thank you JanetLee!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Vicki .
You are a real work horse ,Janet Lee .Did you tell the man you would work for him if he cooked your tea?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Vicki .
> You are a real work horse ,Janet Lee .Did you tell the man you would work for him if he cooked your tea?


 :sm24: hahahahaha!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


Very pretty, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you are happy with your treatment, Bev. 

Good to hear from you DeEtta. Maybe you can have some quiet time for awhile.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you ,Barbara .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It seems spring is finally coming for many of you. Down here we have only two seasons: hot, and not as hot. We are transitioning to the former.
> 
> A little bit of knitting progress to share. I have completed the first of three charts for Driving Miss Dahlia. I am making this into a baby blanket using KnitPicks Comfy in lilac. You can see my huge mistake in one of the rounds but as I had tinked back too many rows too many times, this one is staying. I'll just block the heck out of it. The second is the first clue of the Kelsingra MKAL. I already have seen the finished shawl so it is not a mystery for me, but am enjoying the knit. I am using Yarn Bee Mimosa in purple.
> 
> ...


Lovely knitting, Melanie. Your Kelsingra is going to be gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Vicki .
> You are a real work horse ,Janet Lee .Did you tell the man you would work for him if he cooked your tea?


No, but he does have bee hives and we do love raw honey!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Link to my latest.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540067-1.html


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


It looks really good in this pretty blue, Ann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Link to my latest.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540067-1.html


They look good- shows how effective a simple pattern can be.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is good to hear you are feeling so well, Bev.
DeEtta, I hope you are getting your quiet time for a while.
Took a look at your ponchos, JanetLee - very nice and a useful experiment.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> No, but he does have bee hives and we do love raw honey!


I have gone to Vermont and bought raw honey for the past 15 years or so. They have closed in the past 2 or 3 years and so I now buy New York raw honey. Hate to jinx it but I have been sick much less since using the raw honey in my morning tea. Of course not working as a pediatric nurse has helped too :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: : :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good- shows how effective a simple pattern can be.


Thanks! And all I needed to do was change the yarn weight and needle size.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is good to hear you are feeling so well, Bev.
> DeEtta, I hope you are getting your quiet time for a while.
> Took a look at your ponchos, JanetLee - very nice and a useful experiment.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I have gone to Vermont and bought raw honey for the past 15 years or so. They have closed in the past 2 or 3 years and so I now buy New York raw honey. Hate to jinx it but I have been sick much less since using the raw honey in my morning tea. Of course not working as a pediatric nurse has helped too :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: : :sm09:


Plus it helps me so much with my allergies! However, that being said, DH has been hit with not only allergies from all the pollen in the air, he also has a spring cold. Poor baby. Lots of honey in his tea!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My Rx for additional tea combination: 2 spicy flavor packets and 1 peppermint packet.

You could get spearmint made into tea packets... but all y'all get the idea. Soothes and eases the itch of your throat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Right now they are just tired.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I have actually had a man stop by and ask if he could hire me to work on his new house construction projects. I don't think he can afford me.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is good news. Being tired as a way of knowing you are doing something right is interesting.


She said the body was busy building bone, and it put up a "Closed for Remodeling" sign.  I didn't know what was going on, but I was driving to get groceries and my eyes kept wanting to close.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with your treatment, Bev.
> 
> Good to hear from you DeEtta. Maybe you can have some quiet time for awhile.


Thanks, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is good to hear you are feeling so well, Bev.
> DeEtta, I hope you are getting your quiet time for a while.
> Took a look at your ponchos, JanetLee - very nice and a useful experiment.


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> My Rx for additional tea combination: 2 spicy flavor packets and 1 peppermint packet.
> 
> You could get spearmint made into tea packets... but all y'all get the idea. Soothes and eases the itch of your throat.


Sounds yummy, Karen. I do a yarrow peppermint tea when we are sick. The kids always said you knew you were sick if the tea tasted good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My Rx for additional tea combination: 2 spicy flavor packets and 1 peppermint packet.
> 
> You could get spearmint made into tea packets... but all y'all get the idea. Soothes and eases the itch of your throat.


Hum, I have both spearmint and peppermint growing! Also catmint! Should have him harvest a few leaves for his green tea. :sm10:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> She said the body was busy building bone, and it put up a "Closed for Remodeling" sign.  I didn't know what was going on, but I was driving to get groceries and my eyes kept wanting to close.


Isn't good news a great thing! Please keep your eyes open while driving though. :sm06:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Isn't good news a great thing! Please keep your eyes open while driving though. :sm06:


Oh, yes, now that I know what is going on, I will be taking naps when needed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks lovely, Ann. I am remembering seeing a little of your garden last September. I am spending a lot more time outside trying to reconstruct our garden, not quite as ambitious as nearly thirty years ago when we moved in. I just want to get most of it done, so we can enjoy in future years.

Sue


annweb170 said:


> Vicki ,be safe whatever the weather throws at you .
> Linda,just save a bit of strength for the Welsh show .
> I managed another very short spell tidying in the garden .My camellia is in full flower ....must take a pic .Now done one .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Ann. Mine is in a pretty dark yarn that I really wanted to use. I got a cone at a antiques expo, but no info about it. I am pretty sure it is lace and, after reading up about it, think there are probably 5000 plus yards on it, so winding off yarn enough for Kelsingra was like a drop in the ocean. It is very nice to knit up, so I am happy to be using it.

This is it after Clue 2.

Sue



annweb170 said:


> My second clue of Kelsingra .My cable was too short for me to do a full view .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Ann. Mine is in a pretty dark yarn that I really wanted to use. I got a cone at a antiques expo, but no info about it. I am pretty sure it is lace and, after reading up about it, think there are probably 5000 plus yards on it, so winding off yarn enough for Kelsingra was like a drop in the ocean. It is very nice to knit up, so I am happy to be using it.
> 
> This is it after Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


Do I see variations in the colour, or am I imagining it? 5,000 plus is a big cone! Your work is always so lovely, Sue!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Ann. Mine is in a pretty dark yarn that I really wanted to use. I got a cone at a antiques expo, but no info about it. I am pretty sure it is lace and, after reading up about it, think there are probably 5000 plus yards on it, so winding off yarn enough for Kelsingra was like a drop in the ocean. It is very nice to knit up, so I am happy to be using it.
> 
> This is it after Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


It's lovely! Can't wait to see the project as it progresses
:sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Ann. Mine is in a pretty dark yarn that I really wanted to use. I got a cone at a antiques expo, but no info about it. I am pretty sure it is lace and, after reading up about it, think there are probably 5000 plus yards on it, so winding off yarn enough for Kelsingra was like a drop in the ocean. It is very nice to knit up, so I am happy to be using it.
> 
> This is it after Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


Looks great' Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. You are right. There are variations. It was a big cone. I doubt I would want to keep making a lot of items with the same yarn. I would probably donate to my Knitting Guild sometime.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Do I see variations in the colour, or am I imagining it? 5,000 plus is a big cone! Your work is always so lovely, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Vickie. I am looking forward to the next clue. The test knitters were all raving about it.

Sue


Vickie P said:


> It's lovely! Can't wait to see the project as it progresses
> :sm09:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

How are you? I gathered that you have been having some medical issues lately.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Looks great' Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.

Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. You are right. There are variations. It was a big cone. I doubt I would want to keep making a lot of items with the same yarn. I would probably donate to my Knitting Guild sometime.
> 
> Sue


I can imagine getting heartily tired of it! When there is just so much. Good there is the Knitting Guild- I am unaware of any Knitting groups, correction the Catholic Church has one, locally, but I prefer to work on at home- just go out for my weaving class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


You would never know you were using up left overs! The colours go so well together.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


Lovely as always Sue. I have yet to cast on for this one but do agree, Lily Go does have enjoyable patterns.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Bev.
> 
> How are you? I gathered that you have been having some medical issues lately.
> 
> Sue


I have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. The diagnosis has been tempered somewhat by my current activity, which means my activity is good for the bones not being as fragile as the score was. I am treating it with homeopathy, exercise and a change in my eating. And I am being careful. Thanks so much for asking. It is good to have you back.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


Gorgeous work, Sue. Love the blues.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I went for a 2 1/2 hour walk in the woods this afternoon. It seems as if all the wildflowers have jumped out of the ground at the same time and are blooming together, being really concerned that it might get cold again.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


Sue -- really good looking. Like that design. Simple line, but interesting complexity. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I went for a 2 1/2 hour walk in the woods this afternoon. It seems as if all the wildflowers have jumped out of the ground at the same time and are blooming together, being really concerned that it might get cold again.


Hope that means that we are going benefit from some of your pictures. Spring is threatening here, but just not there yet. So some wild flowers would be a wonderful harbinger of hopeful things to come.

So glad you have an active plan to attack the osteo... Fortunately, quite a bit is known about the disease, or should I say deficiency, so you should be able to control the impacts. Congrats for taking control.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Bev. I also have osteoporosis. I was diagnosed about eight or nine years ago. I take a once a month med, five years on- one year off, and exercise regularly. I have been jazzercising for nearly 23 years now, and hope I will still be doing it when I am ninety! I understand about being careful.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I have been diagnosed with severe osteoporosis. The diagnosis has been tempered somewhat by my current activity, which means my activity is good for the bones not being as fragile as the score was. I am treating it with homeopathy, exercise and a change in my eating. And I am being careful. Thanks so much for asking. It is good to have you back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look good, Julie. I am actually knitting a hat at present. My Knitting Guild is sponsoring All Hats All the Way as one of our charity projects. We have twelve different patterns, one for each month. I am on to my third hat now.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those all look good, Julie. I am actually knitting a hat at present. My Knitting Guild is sponsoring All Hats All the Way as one of our charity projects. We have twelve different patterns, one for each month. I am on to my third hat now.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue- the beanies are another of my 'go to' patterns- usually 2x2 rib, always on my DPN's- just make sure I have a multiple of 4 for those. Not exactly sure of my sizing yet, I may take them to the hospital next week.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

just couldn't wait any longer: it'll be a really SMALL salad (about a quarter cup/ 60 ml)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> just couldn't wait any longer: it'll be a really SMALL salad (about a quarter cup/ 60 ml)


But should taste great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hope that means that we are going benefit from some of your pictures. Spring is threatening here, but just not there yet. So some wild flowers would be a wonderful harbinger of hopeful things to come.
> 
> So glad you have an active plan to attack the osteo... Fortunately, quite a bit is known about the disease, or should I say deficiency, so you should be able to control the impacts. Congrats for taking control.


Thanks, DeEtta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


Wonderful work, Julie. Love the bonnet. Hope we get to see the sweater. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sorry to hear that, Bev. I also have osteoporosis. I was diagnosed about eight or nine years ago. I take a once a month med, five years on- one year off, and exercise regularly. I have been jazzercising for nearly 23 years now, and hope I will still be doing it when I am ninety! I understand about being careful.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like things are working well for you.  Glad to hear it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> just couldn't wait any longer: it'll be a really SMALL salad (about a quarter cup/ 60 ml)


 :sm24: :sm24: Way to go, NancyLea. That is awesome!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Ann. Mine is in a pretty dark yarn that I really wanted to use. I got a cone at a antiques expo, but no info about it. I am pretty sure it is lace and, after reading up about it, think there are probably 5000 plus yards on it, so winding off yarn enough for Kelsingra was like a drop in the ocean. It is very nice to knit up, so I am happy to be using it.
> 
> This is it after Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


That is looking most interesting! Looking forward to the rest of the shawl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


That is stunning! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


Lovely selection. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> just couldn't wait any longer: it'll be a really SMALL salad (about a quarter cup/ 60 ml)


Ah, but I bet it tastes great! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.

JanetLee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.
> 
> JanetLee


Wow! Beautiful, Janet Lee


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.
> 
> JanetLee


Beautiful trilliums. I have only ever seen the white ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful work, Julie. Love the bonnet. Hope we get to see the sweater. What a wonderful gift.


Thanks Bev!
I will be posting it- but it will take a while- it's 4 ply on 2.75mm and 3.25mm needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely selection. :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Beautiful, Janet Lee


They are, indeed!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Beautiful, Janet Lee


Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful trilliums. I have only ever seen the white ones.


Thanks, I think I have seen four different colors. White, pink, lavender and blue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are, indeed!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> just couldn't wait any longer: it'll be a really SMALL salad (about a quarter cup/ 60 ml)


Small, but oh so tasty!!!! And the first after a long, long winter. Good for you.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.
> 
> JanetLee


As fresh and delightful as NancyLea's salad. Wonderful.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

there is something just so fantastic about that first spring treat... be it the daffodil with snow all over it or that first little leaf just outside your window. says life goes on....and on.........


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As fresh and delightful as NancyLea's salad. Wonderful.


That made me smile! At least NancyLea has a salad to eat! :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.
> 
> JanetLee


Beautiful! Reminds me of home.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


This is really pretty, Sue - very summery. Kelsingra is coming along nicely too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Nice work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.
> 
> JanetLee


Beautiful flowers, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful! Reminds me of home.


Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful flowers, JanetLee.


Thanks, Linda. And as usual, took a lot of attempts to get a _good_ one! DH just laughs at me. :sm19:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Love trillium flowers. Great photos! :sm11:
_I'm not usually on this thread, but popped in after the flowers caught my eye, while perusing the "Newest Pictures" category._ 


eshlemania said:


> Beautiful trilliums. I have only ever seen the white ones.





run4fittness said:


> Thanks, I think I have seen four different colors. White, pink, lavender and blue.


I believe the flowers typically start out pure white and each blossom darkens as it ages. On a plant with two colors of flowers (such as the white and pink), the darker flower would have typically have opened first, while the white one was still in in its bud.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Love trillium flowers. Great photos! I'm not usually on this thread, but popped in after the flowers caught my eye, while perusing the "Newest Pictures" category.
> 
> I believe the flowers typically start out pure white and each blossom darkens as it ages. On a plant with two colors of flowers (such as the white and pink), the darker flower would have typically have opened first, while the white one was still in in its bud.


That's interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is so nice to have a warm sunny day. I am hoping to get outside to work a little whilst it lasts as I think rain is forecast again.

We had a lot of trees cut down in the fall, but am happy that the cherry tree, which is one of the few remaining is heavy with blossoms right now. Also, the grass is really coming along well. We were lucky that we were reseeded at just the right time. We were really concerned that we might have missed the boat. We do have a few bare spots, but on the whole are very pleased. I think we have the greenest grass in the neighbourhood.

Sue


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Love trillium flowers. Great photos! :sm11:
> _I'm not usually on this thread, but popped in after the flowers caught my eye, while perusing the "Newest Pictures" category._
> 
> I believe the flowers typically start out pure white and each blossom darkens as it ages. On a plant with two colors of flowers (such as the white and pink), the darker flower would have typically have opened first, while the white one was still in in its bud.


Thank you! I did not know that, thank you for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is so nice to have a warm sunny day. I am hoping to get outside to work a little whilst it lasts as I think rain is forecast again.
> 
> We had a lot of trees cut down in the fall, but am happy that the cherry tree, which is one of the few remaining is heavy with blossoms right now. Also, the grass is really coming along well. We were lucky that we were reseeded at just the right time. We were really concerned that we might have missed the boat. We do have a few bare spots, but on the whole are very pleased. I think we have the greenest grass in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Sue


What a beautiful view! Know what you mean about reseeding the lawn. Still working on that myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Nice work.


Thank you Linda- my friend Fran has donated some buttons for the jackets- so that is really good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is so nice to have a warm sunny day. I am hoping to get outside to work a little whilst it lasts as I think rain is forecast again.
> 
> We had a lot of trees cut down in the fall, but am happy that the cherry tree, which is one of the few remaining is heavy with blossoms right now. Also, the grass is really coming along well. We were lucky that we were reseeded at just the right time. We were really concerned that we might have missed the boat. We do have a few bare spots, but on the whole are very pleased. I think we have the greenest grass in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Sue


It does look good Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev!
> I will be posting it- but it will take a while- it's 4 ply on 2.75mm and 3.25mm needles.


Wow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, I think I have seen four different colors. White, pink, lavender and blue.


Cool!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It is so nice to have a warm sunny day. I am hoping to get outside to work a little whilst it lasts as I think rain is forecast again.
> 
> We had a lot of trees cut down in the fall, but am happy that the cherry tree, which is one of the few remaining is heavy with blossoms right now. Also, the grass is really coming along well. We were lucky that we were reseeded at just the right time. We were really concerned that we might have missed the boat. We do have a few bare spots, but on the whole are very pleased. I think we have the greenest grass in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Sue


 Green grass is wonderful. Ours is turning green and well on the way to needing to be mowed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Love trillium flowers. Great photos! :sm11:
> _I'm not usually on this thread, but popped in after the flowers caught my eye, while perusing the "Newest Pictures" category._
> 
> I believe the flowers typically start out pure white and each blossom darkens as it ages. On a plant with two colors of flowers (such as the white and pink), the darker flower would have typically have opened first, while the white one was still in in its bud.


Thanks so much, Quatrefoilknits. More info is always appreciated.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Uh oh, I let too many days pass by without responding here. Just got caught up with puppy business and getting clue 2 of Kelsingra done. 

Glad you’re having better weather Vicki. We are warmer too, but rainy now. I see you decided to frog and get your scarf the way you like it with bigger needles. Hope we get to see it soon. 

JanetLee, your garden and yard must be looking wonderful. Don’t know when you find time to do so much beautiful knitting as well. Love your ponchos and glad you got paid for the sweater. 

Melanie, Your Driving Miss Dahlia, is looking great. The mistake you mention might be huge to you, but I can’t pick it out. Love your start for Kelsingra too. 

Ann, as I said on Ravelry, that shade of blue is so pretty and is going to make such a pretty shawl. 

DeEtta, what a social butterfly you are that cake roll sounds delish. Looking forward to seeing your new projects. 

Bev, so glad you are feeling good about your new plan. Hope you will be sharing your new hiking photos too. 

Julie, that is so interesting about all the different kinds of fibers used for those weavings. As I have said, yours turned out wonderfully. 
Pg 31


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!

Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work. 

Nancy, your lettuce grew fast- enjoy the taste. 

Beautiful forest finds, JanetLee. I just took a picture of my iris that has wonderful purples in it. Nothing like the colors of nature!

Sue your yard looks great and such a pretty tree. We have lots of pink blossoming trees all around the Asheville area and they are so lovely to look at. There are also lots of blossoming dogwoods that are white and pink.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


Your shawl is lovely and puppy very cute! Hope he's a fast learner
:sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Uh oh, I let too many days pass by without responding here. Just got caught up with puppy business and getting clue 2 of Kelsingra done.
> 
> Glad you're having better weather Vicki. We are warmer too, but rainy now. I see you decided to frog and get your scarf the way you like it with bigger needles. Hope we get to see it soon.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: So glad you have caught up, Caryn! BTW Maori recognise about 600 variations within the one plant -the Phormium tenax- let alone the other vines and epiphytes that they use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Uh oh, I let too many days pass by without responding here. Just got caught up with puppy business and getting clue 2 of Kelsingra done.
> 
> Glad you're having better weather Vicki. We are warmer too, but rainy now. I see you decided to frog and get your scarf the way you like it with bigger needles. Hope we get to see it soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn. Actually, the yard needs mowing again. I will probably start on it tomorrow morning since I will not be able to go to the knit group. My truck decided to drop its muffler and DH is off with the car. While I may have enjoyed hearing a glasspac as a teenager, not so much any more.

The new grass is finally starting to grow also. Was wondering if I had bought some bad seed. I had a big spot that used to be the burn area. Which will now be in the south part of the field. Anyway, filled it in with good dirt and then grass seed. And daily waterings! That is definitely needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn! I love the photo of your puppy- so reminiscent of many puppies I have known! 
Hoping things don't get shrunk in the first wash- but hey- I won't know!
Your shawl is so lovely- I am most taken with that gold yarn!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous iris! I don't know what colors I have yet. They were gifted to me and they didn't know what the colors were either! :sm06:

Just hope the puppy doesn't leave anything behind if too scared by the vacuum cleaner! :sm26:

Your shawl is looking wonderful. Really liking that pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. Looking forward to the next clue.

Sue


linda09 said:


> This is really pretty, Sue - very summery. Kelsingra is coming along nicely too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Your shawl is lovely and puppy very cute! Hope he's a fast learner
> :sm09:


Thank you Vickie. He will do anything for a treat! He was funny with the vacuum - very cautious, but didn't seem to he too afraid.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: So glad you have caught up, Caryn! BTW Maori recognise about 600 variations within the one plant -the Phormium tenax- let alone the other vines and epiphytes that they use.


Wow- amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow- amazing.


I find it wonderful that the knowledge is still there- despite all Colonial efforts to destroy their culture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Caryn. Actually, the yard needs mowing again. I will probably start on it tomorrow morning since I will not be able to go to the knit group. My truck decided to drop its muffler and DH is off with the car. While I may have enjoyed hearing a glasspac as a teenager, not so much any more.
> 
> The new grass is finally starting to grow also. Was wondering if I had bought some bad seed. I had a big spot that used to be the burn area. Which will now be in the south part of the field. Anyway, filled it in with good dirt and then grass seed. And daily waterings! That is definitely needed.


We also reseeded some this spring and thought that the seed wasn't working. But then it rained and rained and up it came! So I do believe water is the clue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn! I love the photo of your puppy- so reminiscent of many puppies I have known!
> Hoping things don't get shrunk in the first wash- but hey- I won't know!
> Your shawl is so lovely- I am most taken with that gold yarn!


Thanks Julie. Glad you liked the puppy photo. It is so fun to watch him learning about new things in his environment. Thanks about the shawl too. 
Lol - about the shrinking. I guess you are using wool and not acrylic?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a gorgeous iris! I don't know what colors I have yet. They were gifted to me and they didn't know what the colors were either! :sm06:
> 
> Just hope the puppy doesn't leave anything behind if too scared by the vacuum cleaner! :sm26:
> 
> Your shawl is looking wonderful. Really liking that pattern.


What a fun surprise that will be when they bloom! I do love Iris. These were already planted on the property when we bought the house and this is the first year they bloomed, so I was surprised too.
Thanks about the shawl. I am liking the pattern too. The third clue comes out tomorrow, I think. 
I am glad the puppy didn't leave anything behind too He has been really good about that


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it wonderful that the knowledge is still there- despite all Colonial efforts to destroy their culture.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. Glad you liked the puppy photo. It is so fun to watch him learning about new things in his environment. Thanks about the shawl too.
> Lol - about the shrinking. I guess you are using wool and not acrylic?


Wool and cotton and bamboo in various mixes- Not keen on acrylics- so little in my stash.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sure the garden will end up just as you want it Sue .It is harder each year ,I find ,so best to do it as soon as you can ! 
Keep getting better Bev .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, great pics of puppy, iris and Kelsingra. What sort of dog is he/she?

Not planning much in the way of flowers. I am trying to reestablish a border all around the yard, but I would really like to have primarily shrubs. That said, it is awfully hard to resist buying flowers. The local wildflower society is having a plant sale on Saturday, to which I would like to go. I have also been buying some spinners and would like a sundial to add some interest.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is so nice to have a warm sunny day. I am hoping to get outside to work a little whilst it lasts as I think rain is forecast again.
> 
> We had a lot of trees cut down in the fall, but am happy that the cherry tree, which is one of the few remaining is heavy with blossoms right now. Also, the grass is really coming along well. We were lucky that we were reseeded at just the right time. We were really concerned that we might have missed the boat. We do have a few bare spots, but on the whole are very pleased. I think we have the greenest grass in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Sue


A pretty view, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


Another lovely Kelsingra. The iris is gorgeous and your puppy sooooo cute.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


Oh my -- that Iris is gorgeous. The photo is so sharp. Just beautiful. Isn't Mother Nature incredible!!! and you've done a great job capturing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, beautiful Kelsingra.  Such a cute puppy. And the iris is gorgeous. Lovely colors. Not sure when I will get the pics up. Maybe this weekend. Life is crazy right now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Sure the garden will end up just as you want it Sue .It is harder each year ,I find ,so best to do it as soon as you can !
> Keep getting better Bev .


Thanks, Ann. I'm working on it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it wonderful that the knowledge is still there- despite all Colonial efforts to destroy their culture.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> We also reseeded some this spring and thought that the seed wasn't working. But then it rained and rained and up it came! So I do believe water is the clue!


I agree. Mine has been getting a lot of water, first Mother Nature and now me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> What a fun surprise that will be when they bloom! I do love Iris. These were already planted on the property when we bought the house and this is the first year they bloomed, so I was surprised too.
> Thanks about the shawl. I am liking the pattern too. The third clue comes out tomorrow, I think.
> I am glad the puppy didn't leave anything behind too He has been really good about that


Lucky you! I left most of my flowers behind when we moved. I did dig up some day lilies, a peony, and some honeysuckle starts. Everything else was left. Oh, and brought some of the poppy seeds also.

When we bought this property it was all overgrown with weeds, Scotts Broom, and some kind of nut tree that puts out a lot of spindly branches and very little nuts. All that is now gone. Have had to put down a lot of fertilizer. And a lot of that has been composted horse manure! Works great, but gets tiring shoveling it off the truck. Good exercise though.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sue ,the Lily Go shawl is beautiful.Good plan to fill with bushes .
Julie ,the hats are great .I would hate to think they were going to be ruined in the wash.
Janet Lee ,what lovely flowers you captured .Mowing is all too frequent when you have rain and warmth.My grass has shot up since the last cut ,less than two weeks ago.
Caryn ,pup is doing well .They are so clever at picking things up.I was keen for Hector not to run out when I opened the door and he soon recognised the wait word .Stopping barking is quite another story !
Sorry was it Nancy or Joyce with the baby salad ? Small is better than none .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sue ,the Lily Go shawl is beautiful.Good plan to fill with bushes .
> Julie ,the hats are great .I would hate to think they were going to be ruined in the wash.
> Janet Lee ,what lovely flowers you captured .Mowing is all too frequent when you have rain and warmth.My grass has shot up since the last cut ,less than two weeks ago.
> Caryn ,pup is doing well .They are so clever at picking things up.I was keen for Hector not to run out when I opened the door and he soon recognised the wait word .Stopping barking is quite another story !
> Sorry was it Nancy or Joyce with the baby salad ? Small is better than none .


Thank you Ann- I will be including fibre and washing details! But who can tell!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, great pics of puppy, iris and Kelsingra. What sort of dog is he/she?
> 
> Not planning much in the way of flowers. I am trying to reestablish a border all around the yard, but I would really like to have primarily shrubs. That said, it is awfully hard to resist buying flowers. The local wildflower society is having a plant sale on Saturday, to which I would like to go. I have also been buying some spinners and would like a sundial to add some interest.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. He is an Australian Shepherd. 
Shrubs always make a nice border. But like you said, it is hard to resist all the pretty colors of the flowers. Bet you could get some lovely wildflowers at that sale!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Another lovely Kelsingra. The iris is gorgeous and your puppy sooooo cute.


Thank you Linda. Just got clue 3 for Kelsingra but probably won't have time to start it until tonight.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh my -- that Iris is gorgeous. The photo is so sharp. Just beautiful. Isn't Mother Nature incredible!!! and you've done a great job capturing it.


Thank you DeEtta, it really is a pretty one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, beautiful Kelsingra.  Such a cute puppy. And the iris is gorgeous. Lovely colors. Not sure when I will get the pics up. Maybe this weekend. Life is crazy right now.


Thank you Bev. I do know about life being crazy


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lucky you! I left most of my flowers behind when we moved. I did dig up some day lilies, a peony, and some honeysuckle starts. Everything else was left. Oh, and brought some of the poppy seeds also.
> 
> When we bought this property it was all overgrown with weeds, Scotts Broom, and some kind of nut tree that puts out a lot of spindly branches and very little nuts. All that is now gone. Have had to put down a lot of fertilizer. And a lot of that has been composted horse manure! Works great, but gets tiring shoveling it off the truck. Good exercise though.


Yes, I was lucky they left them. I didn't bring any of my bulbs from Florida - I was just too lazy and also didn't know what kind of property we would have here. We have black walnut trees all over this property and that make quite a mess dropping nuts in the fall!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sue ,the Lily Go shawl is beautiful.Good plan to fill with bushes .
> Julie ,the hats are great .I would hate to think they were going to be ruined in the wash.
> Janet Lee ,what lovely flowers you captured .Mowing is all too frequent when you have rain and warmth.My grass has shot up since the last cut ,less than two weeks ago.
> Caryn ,pup is doing well .They are so clever at picking things up.I was keen for Hector not to run out when I opened the door and he soon recognised the wait word .Stopping barking is quite another story !
> Sorry was it Nancy or Joyce with the baby salad ? Small is better than none .


Yes Ann, Lama Bear is doing great and learning sit, come, and down commands. He sure doesn't know wait yet So far he doesn't seem to be much of a barker.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It seems like this year I am really trying to use up leftovers, maybe because I have so many of them lying around.
> 
> Here is my Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust by Lily Go. I always enjoy doing her MKALs, and just finished this last week.


It is really pretty, Sue. Nice to hear from you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of what I am working on- the beanies and one bonnet, to go to the hospital Maternity Ward- the bonnet will have a matching jacket, and possibly booties, and then there is the purple kimono- I am working the last piece, the back for that.


What a lovely undertaking, Julie. I'm sure they will be much appreciated.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some pictures from this morning's hike.
> 
> JanetLee


Beautiful trilliums, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sue, are you doing a flower garden? Your Kelsingra looks so soft in that earthy color. That sure is a lot of yardage on that cone! Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely beanies and bonnet, Julie. Lucky families in the maternity ward to get such pretty work.
> 
> ...


All great pictures, Caryn. Your puppy looks intrigued with the vacuum. And the iris is gorgeous. We finally planted two this year, I'm hoping they multiply.

We looked in the Asheville area to retire, it's so beautiful there.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I got way behind on posts but am caught up now. My functional medicine doctor is the speaker at our Healthy Living group meeting this morning. When I asked him, he was very excited about coming. The topic is how to keep your brain healthy. I made some brain healthy brownies with dark chocolate, coconut oil and believe it or not, mashed sweet potatoes and gluten free. The meeting is at 10 this morning. I better get moving since I’m the co-chair of the group.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

britgirl said:


> It is so nice to have a warm sunny day. I am hoping to get outside to work a little whilst it lasts as I think rain is forecast again.
> 
> We had a lot of trees cut down in the fall, but am happy that the cherry tree, which is one of the few remaining is heavy with blossoms right now. Also, the grass is really coming along well. We were lucky that we were reseeded at just the right time. We were really concerned that we might have missed the boat. We do have a few bare spots, but on the whole are very pleased. I think we have the greenest grass in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Sue


Sue, thanks for posting this lovely picture! Our snow is finally gone but the leaves are not out on the trees yet, let alone blooming
:sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I was lucky they left them. I didn't bring any of my bulbs from Florida - I was just too lazy and also didn't know what kind of property we would have here. We have black walnut trees all over this property and that make quite a mess dropping nuts in the fall!


Are Black Walnuts edible? I love Walnuts when they are that season's produce- find they go rancid very quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes Ann, Lama Bear is doing great and learning sit, come, and down commands. He sure doesn't know wait yet So far he doesn't seem to be much of a barker.


In my experience the Australian Shepherd is brilliant at stealth- only dog I've encountered that could fool a cat into thinking it was not there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What a lovely undertaking, Julie. I'm sure they will be much appreciated.


Thank you Barbara- I am using Stash currently- so a lot of wool- hence I think maybe one time use, but the Ward Sister I spoke with said they can take any amount I am prepared to give. (mind you she agreed with me about the washing hazard!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind on posts but am caught up now. My functional medicine doctor is the speaker at our Healthy Living group meeting this morning. When I asked him, he was very excited about coming. The topic is how to keep your brain healthy. I made some brain healthy brownies with dark chocolate, coconut oil and believe it or not, mashed sweet potatoes and gluten free. The meeting is at 10 this morning. I better get moving since I'm the co-chair of the group.


Please could you share the recipe!?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Ann, re: wild flowers. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I was lucky they left them. I didn't bring any of my bulbs from Florida - I was just too lazy and also didn't know what kind of property we would have here. We have black walnut trees all over this property and that make quite a mess dropping nuts in the fall!


Oh my, I miss my black walnut trees! Grew up with them, also. Love the nuts to eat.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Barbara!



Babalou said:


> Beautiful trilliums, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are Black Walnuts edible? I love Walnuts when they are that season's produce- find they go rancid very quickly.


Oh my, yes! They are delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, yes! They are delicious!


I have a Walnut Nut Loaf recipe somewhere that is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. For those of us in our part of the word, happy days, it is finally feeling like spring. 

I have been away for some time but finally am close to caught up on all the news and pictures. Lovely work everyone. Too much fantastic work and many good posts to comment on them all. I cheer your accomplishments and wish all good health. 

Bev, glad to see some of your fantastic pictures again. Sounds like you are on the right track with your bone density. :sm24: :sm01: 

There used to be a section called "bookmarks". I do not see that available any more. Did it disappear or is there a way to bind them back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hi everyone. For those of us in our part of the word, happy days, it is finally feeling like spring.
> 
> I have been away for some time but finally am close to caught up on all the news and pictures. Lovely work everyone. Too much fantastic work and many good posts to comment on them all. I cheer your accomplishments and wish all good health.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back, Jan!
Book marks is still listed, but I have been unable to add anything to it for a while.

Thinking of people I was talking with RosD yesterday- she really does need lots of positive thoughts and virtual hugs. But she said she was feeling a bit happier for having spoken with me, so that was good.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to see you back, Jan!
> Book marks is still listed, but I have been unable to add anything to it for a while.
> 
> Thinking of people I was talking with RosD yesterday- she really does need lots of positive thoughts and virtual hugs. But she said she was feeling a bit happier for having spoken with me, so that was good.


Hugs and prayers for RosD, such a lovely person. I am so sorry to hear this.

I will contact admin being the bookmark option is not showing for me.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are Black Walnuts edible? I love Walnuts when they are that season's produce- find they go rancid very quickly.


I store mine in the freezer. It does extend the life expectancy

:sm09:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Hugs and prayers for RosD, such a lovely person. I am so sorry to hear this.
> 
> I will contact admin being the bookmark option is not showing for me.


Jan, I think if you go to "my profile" and scroll down you'll see a list of options which you can turn on/off (use a check to turn on). In my list bookmarks is the 3rd or 4th. I suspect if you check it, then once again you'll see bookmarks. As too your old ones, I don't know, but at least the profile options is what controls what appears at the top of page. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is very probable that Jan has not realised that Admin for KP seems to be all but defunct.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Please could you share the recipe!?


Happy to!

Whisk together:
3 eggs
1/4 c maple syrup
1/2 c melted coconut oil

Whisk in a separate bowl:
3/4 c almond meal (I used almond flour)
1/3 c cocoa powder
1 tsp baking powder

Whisk dry ingredients into wet.

Add 1 c mashed sweet potatoes to mixture

In an 8"x8" pan, bake at 350 F (180 C) for 30 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean

These are very moist. The author recommends adding chocolate chips to the top after baking. They rather makes a mess. If you want to add them, I would add to the batter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Happy to!
> 
> Whisk together:
> 3 eggs
> ...


Thanks Barbara! Sounds an interesting mix of flavours!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hi everyone. For those of us in our part of the word, happy days, it is finally feeling like spring.
> 
> I have been away for some time but finally am close to caught up on all the news and pictures. Lovely work everyone. Too much fantastic work and many good posts to comment on them all. I cheer your accomplishments and wish all good health.
> 
> ...


You may need to go back into your settings and put the link back on your preferences.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very probable that Jan has not realised that Admin for KP seems to be all but defunct.


 :sm16: :sm19: My thoughts exactly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds tasty! Thanks.



Babalou said:


> Happy to!
> 
> Whisk together:
> 3 eggs
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Barbara! Sounds an interesting mix of flavours!


And easy to make, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you Bev. I do know about life being crazy


THE WEDDING IS NEXT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind on posts but am caught up now. My functional medicine doctor is the speaker at our Healthy Living group meeting this morning. When I asked him, he was very excited about coming. The topic is how to keep your brain healthy. I made some brain healthy brownies with dark chocolate, coconut oil and believe it or not, mashed sweet potatoes and gluten free. The meeting is at 10 this morning. I better get moving since I'm the co-chair of the group.


Those brownies sound wonderful. Hope the meeting went well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are Black Walnuts edible? I love Walnuts when they are that season's produce- find they go rancid very quickly.


Yes, Julie, they are edible. They had a darker flavor than the English walnuts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my experience the Australian Shepherd is brilliant at stealth- only dog I've encountered that could fool a cat into thinking it was not there.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm16: :sm19: My thoughts exactly.


It is a bit of a pain in the posterior.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> And easy to make, too.


I hope to gather together the ingredients to courier down to the GK's as part of their Matariki gift- (the Maori New Year- right in the middle of winter)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THE WEDDING IS NEXT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah- got it! And maybe you are a little on edge!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Julie, they are edible. They had a darker flavor than the English walnuts.


I had a wonderful Walnut tree at a house I was renting when the kids and I first escaped to Christchurch. It made a brilliant support for a swing, and we ate walnuts for months after we left.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah- got it! And maybe you are a little on edge!?


Just a bit. Hopefully it won't get worse.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> All great pictures, Caryn. Your puppy looks intrigued with the vacuum. And the iris is gorgeous. We finally planted two this year, I'm hoping they multiply.
> 
> We looked in the Asheville area to retire, it's so beautiful there.


Thank you Barbara. The puppy was cautious, but very curious too. It was fun to watch him try to figure it out. 
The iris definitely do multiply and, in fact, I need to read up again about when the best time is to separate them and transplant.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got way behind on posts but am caught up now. My functional medicine doctor is the speaker at our Healthy Living group meeting this morning. When I asked him, he was very excited about coming. The topic is how to keep your brain healthy. I made some brain healthy brownies with dark chocolate, coconut oil and believe it or not, mashed sweet potatoes and gluten free. The meeting is at 10 this morning. I better get moving since I'm the co-chair of the group.


Sounds like an interesting meeting topic and I bet those brownies were yummy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are Black Walnuts edible? I love Walnuts when they are that season's produce- find they go rancid very quickly.


Yes, they are, but it is really hard to get them out of the shell. Also, the shell stains your hands black! It can be used to dye wool, very lovely brown shades. I did want to try this, and collected some, but then never got around to it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my experience the Australian Shepherd is brilliant at stealth- only dog I've encountered that could fool a cat into thinking it was not there.


I know they are great herding dogs. We are thinking of training ours for agility though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, I miss my black walnut trees! Grew up with them, also. Love the nuts to eat.


How did you crack them to get to the edible part?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hi everyone. For those of us in our part of the word, happy days, it is finally feeling like spring.
> 
> I have been away for some time but finally am close to caught up on all the news and pictures. Lovely work everyone. Too much fantastic work and many good posts to comment on them all. I cheer your accomplishments and wish all good health.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan. Glad to hear from you. I still have the bookmark section and have just recently used it to save all the workshops from Shirley. If you go to your profile, it is in custom view settings and you just have to check it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Time will race by, but everything will get done and then all too soon it will be over. Hope you can relax this coming week and enjoy all the preps.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Just a bit. Hopefully it won't get worse.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We think Leo is part Australian Sheepdog. He certainly likes to herd, but since we have no sheep, it is us he likes to herd!

Right now, he is lying quite innocently on his bed, but I am sure that as soon as I get up from my chair he will be up and about and lively as ever.

We are hoping to get him into some obedience classes. He does the basic commands, but I think he needs some reinforcement.

Sue


sisu said:


> I know they are great herding dogs. We are thinking of training ours for agility though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just a bit. Hopefully it won't get worse.


By Saturday, does that mean it is your Today? or is it next week? In any case, all the very best, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, they are, but it is really hard to get them out of the shell. Also, the shell stains your hands black! It can be used to dye wool, very lovely brown shades. I did want to try this, and collected some, but then never got around to it!


 :sm25: I guess that is why they are called Black Walnuts! The English ones stain your hands too- but more of a brown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I know they are great herding dogs. We are thinking of training ours for agility though.


That should be good for him- anything that keeps him fit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We think Leo is part Australian Sheepdog. He certainly likes to herd, but since we have no sheep, it is us he likes to herd!
> 
> Right now, he is lying quite innocently on his bed, but I am sure that as soon as I get up from my chair he will be up and about and lively as ever.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: It does help too, I think when they see other dogs behaving well.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THE WEDDING IS NEXT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just breathe, in through the nose, out through the mouth. ????.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Those brownies sound wonderful. Hope the meeting went well.


Thanks Bev, and Caryn, too. The meeting was great. I had no idea my doctor knew so much. He was able to answer any question posed to him. He is only 33 and studied vertebrate physiology and chemistry, is a doctor of chiropractic, trained in disorders of the endocrine system, immunology and Gratson (treats movement disfunction), has advanced training in functional medicine, over 200 hours towards his nutrition diplomate and is working on his functional neurology diplomate. The group was very responsive and several are making appointments with him. Some said it was the best lecture the group has ever had, and the group started in 2012. It's going to be hard to top him!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to gather together the ingredients to courier down to the GK's as part of their Matariki gift- (the Maori New Year- right in the middle of winter)


Good plan. They are really easy to make.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good plan. They are really easy to make.


And might just hit the spot with my two picky- eater, GK's!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> THE WEDDING IS NEXT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hope that everything goes according to plan! Have a wonderful, joyful day :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Happy to!
> 
> Whisk together:
> 3 eggs
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. My dh is allergic to sweet potatoes though. Do you think I could use bananas instead?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THE WEDDING IS NEXT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You will do great Bev! You have practiced and prepared well. You have taken wonderful portraits and you will surely do a super job with this too. You've got this!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to gather together the ingredients to courier down to the GK's as part of their Matariki gift- (the Maori New Year- right in the middle of winter)


What a nice, happy gift that will be for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the recipe. My dh is allergic to sweet potatoes though. Do you think I could use bananas instead?


Might have to adjust the liquid ingredients, or increase the amount of Almond Meal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> What a nice, happy gift that will be for them.


It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.

I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We think Leo is part Australian Sheepdog. He certainly likes to herd, but since we have no sheep, it is us he likes to herd!
> 
> Right now, he is lying quite innocently on his bed, but I am sure that as soon as I get up from my chair he will be up and about and lively as ever.
> 
> ...


That is what our dog Sisu (dog in my avatar) used to do! She really had quite a herding instinct and even though we didn't train her, she could get sheep into a barn.
Obedience classes are great, I think. I like that I learn new ideas about how to get the pup to do the commands, especially when they work!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That should be good for him- anything that keeps him fit!


Yes, and it may keep us fit too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks Bev, and Caryn, too. The meeting was great. I had no idea my doctor knew so much. He was able to answer any question posed to him. He is only 33 and studied vertebrate physiology and chemistry, is a doctor of chiropractic, trained in disorders of the endocrine system, immunology and Gratson (treats movement disfunction), has advanced training in functional medicine, over 200 hours towards his nutrition diplomate and is working on his functional neurology diplomate. The group was very responsive and several are making appointments with him. Some said it was the best lecture the group has ever had, and the group started in 2012. It's going to be hard to top him!


Sounds like a great learning opportunity for all.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.
> 
> I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


That is great Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the recipe. My dh is allergic to sweet potatoes though. Do you think I could use bananas instead?


Might be worth a try. I think I would reduce the amount of maple syrup because bananas are so sweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.
> 
> I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


That is such good news. {{hugs}}


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a great learning opportunity for all.


It was, about 3-4 people plan to make appointments with him.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.
> 
> I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


Continued progress Julie...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Barbara. The puppy was cautious, but very curious too. It was fun to watch him try to figure it out.
> The iris definitely do multiply and, in fact, I need to read up again about when the best time is to separate them and transplant.


My great-aunt Pearl, said the best time was when you had the shovel in your hand! She would always separate them while they were blooming so she would know what colors she was putting where.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, they are, but it is really hard to get them out of the shell. Also, the shell stains your hands black! It can be used to dye wool, very lovely brown shades. I did want to try this, and collected some, but then never got around to it!


We would pick up the walnuts and then put them in the driveway to drive over and take off the hard outer shell. And they would be great in the driveway for the first snow. Good traction! The shells that is! :sm19:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> How did you crack them to get to the edible part?


Hammer and hard rock usually.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.
> 
> I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


 :sm24: :sm24: That is good news. {{hugs}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Continued progress Julie...


It was so nice to hear! Thanks Vickie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24: That is good news. {{hugs}}


Thank you, JanetLee! and hugs to you for that matter why not a group hug?

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us, whether visible or not}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! and hugs to you for that matter why not a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us, whether visible or not}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks --- I needed that..... And congrats Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks --- I needed that..... And congrats Julie.


 :sm24: Glad we could be there DeEtta! and thanks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Might be worth a try. I think I would reduce the amount of maple syrup because bananas are so sweet.


Good idea. I will give it a try. I have to buy the almond meal (flour) first, though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My great-aunt Pearl, said the best time was when you had the shovel in your hand! She would always separate them while they were blooming so she would know what colors she was putting where.


Lol- smart lady!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! and hugs to you for that matter why not a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us, whether visible or not}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I felt that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I felt that!


 :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg. 46-47 now... making sure that I don't reread what I don't want to. Lots of interesting catching up! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Time will race by, but everything will get done and then all too soon it will be over. Hope you can relax this coming week and enjoy all the preps.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. We saw the reception hall yesterday and found the hotel where the bride is getting her hair done. She is getting ready at the hotel and the boys are getting ready at the house. They are 40 min apart. Sat should be interesting.  Also, the wedding is to be outside. Hopefully the weather will co-operate. It looks like a rainy day all the way till 4pm. Then partly sunny. The wedding starts at 4:30.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We think Leo is part Australian Sheepdog. He certainly likes to herd, but since we have no sheep, it is us he likes to herd! Sue


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By Saturday, does that mean it is your Today? or is it next week? In any case, all the very best, dear!


Thanks so very much, Julie. It is Sat the next week.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Just breathe, in through the nose, out through the mouth. ????.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks Bev, and Caryn, too. The meeting was great. I had no idea my doctor knew so much. He was able to answer any question posed to him. He is only 33 and studied vertebrate physiology and chemistry, is a doctor of chiropractic, trained in disorders of the endocrine system, immunology and Gratson (treats movement disfunction), has advanced training in functional medicine, over 200 hours towards his nutrition diplomate and is working on his functional neurology diplomate. The group was very responsive and several are making appointments with him. Some said it was the best lecture the group has ever had, and the group started in 2012. It's going to be hard to top him!


Wow! Would have liked to be there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Hope that everything goes according to plan! Have a wonderful, joyful day :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


Thanks, Vickie. I am looking forward to it.  AND will be glad when it is done. I will probably get a ton of pics, some not so good, but a good share will be quite adequate.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> You will do great Bev! You have practiced and prepared well. You have taken wonderful portraits and you will surely do a super job with this too. You've got this!


Thanks for your kind words, Caryn. They are much appreciated.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.
> 
> I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


I am sure they think of you with good surprises. Wonderful that Bronwen spoke with kindness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so very much, Julie. It is Sat the next week.


And again, all the very best!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am sure they think of you with good surprises. Wonderful that Bronwen spoke with kindness.


Thank you, Bev- it was such a nice surprise!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> My great-aunt Pearl, said the best time was when you had the shovel in your hand! She would always separate them while they were blooming so she would know what colors she was putting where.


I used to purchase day lilies from a lady who separated them for sale when they were blooming. They just continued blooming. That first year I was really surprised that they did.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And again, all the very best!


Thanks, Julie. And thanks also for the group hug. Gave me a smile this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. And thanks also for the group hug. Gave me a smile this afternoon.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! and hugs to you for that matter why not a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us, whether visible or not}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks! Can always use a group hug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! Can always use a group hug!


 :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
does both.
I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
> Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
> does both.
> I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


It looks blueish on my screen Ann- what ever the colour it is lovely work.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Julie .It is getting a bit squashed in so I really will need to change the cable .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Julie .It is getting a bit squashed in so I really will need to change the cable .


Do you have those clever end stoppers, and the joiners, you can get? Makes such a difference when you need to lengthen your cable!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
> Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
> does both.
> I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


Thanks so much, Ann. Loving your Kelsingra. Beautiful work


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes every mod con ,Julie ! Lol
Thank you Bev .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Yes every mod con ,Julie ! Lol
> Thank you Bev .


 :sm24: That's great!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
> Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
> does both.
> I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


It's a bluish gray on my I Pad. But it's gorgeous!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Vicki .It is an enjoyable knit .Linda did the test for it and I can assure you when she is able to show it you wil love it .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I've been re knitting my scarf that I frogged while travelling. As present we're on the coast of Maine overlooking Rockland Harbour. It's sunny with a fair number of clouds and big patches of blue sky. Not too cold with gentle breezes.
On our drive yesterday we saw a Bald Eagle in a tree in Northern Maine. Was a bit of a surprise! Calling for almost summer weather here Tuesday and Wednesday. Good car knitting weather!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've been re knitting my scarf that I frogged while travelling. As present we're on the coast of Maine overlooking Rockland Harbour. It's sunny with a fair number of clouds and big patches of blue sky. Not too cold with gentle breezes.
> On our drive yesterday we saw a Bald Eagle in a tree in Northern Maine. Was a bit of a surprise! Calling for almost summer weather here Tuesday and Wednesday. Good car knitting weather!!


Vicki, it sounds as if you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
> Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
> does both.
> I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


So pretty. You are making me wish I had joined this one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I've been re knitting my scarf that I frogged while travelling. As present we're on the coast of Maine overlooking Rockland Harbour. It's sunny with a fair number of clouds and big patches of blue sky. Not too cold with gentle breezes.
> On our drive yesterday we saw a Bald Eagle in a tree in Northern Maine. Was a bit of a surprise! Calling for almost summer weather here Tuesday and Wednesday. Good car knitting weather!!


Oh my, that sounds lovely. After the few good days we are back at the overcast with showers. But that is good also. All the plants I transplanted are being watered by Mother Nature!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to see you back, Jan!
> Book marks is still listed, but I have been unable to add anything to it for a while.
> 
> Thinking of people I was talking with RosD yesterday- she really does need lots of positive thoughts and virtual hugs. But she said she was feeling a bit happier for having spoken with me, so that was good.


Wishing her well and happy. Hugs to her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THE WEDDING IS NEXT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear your excitement or is it just panic - breathe , Bev, breathe. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has become a bit of a tradition for us- even if I don't see them much- I hope they associate me with good surprises.
> 
> I was talking with Bronwen earlier- she actually wished me well for the week- that is quite a break through.


 :sm24: Progress, no matter how small.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My great-aunt Pearl, said the best time was when you had the shovel in your hand! She would always separate them while they were blooming so she would know what colors she was putting where.


I do mine immediately after flowering for the same reason.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! and hugs to you for that matter why not a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us, whether visible or not}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ to you and all}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
> Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
> does both.
> I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


It is lovely, Ann, and you are really cracking on.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Vicki .It is an enjoyable knit .Linda did the test for it and I can assure you when she is able to show it you wil love it .


Thanks for your kind words, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
> Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


Beautiful yarn with so many possibilities!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great selection of yarns, Linda.

Sue



linda09 said:


> Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
> Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: Progress, no matter how small.


That is what it felt like! They are off to Australia all 4 of them, on the 11th of this month. The Gold Coast and then down to Melbourne, I understand there is a famous Puffing Billy they want to ride on, down there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ to you and all}}}}}}}}}}}}}


What a good idea- much needed here at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
> Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


What a wonderful and brightly coloured haul! Should keep you busy for a while! 
My spinning wheel sadly got thrown by an unhappy relative during one move- I put it out for the inorganic collection it was so badly damaged. It was one I had built myself from a kitset, so was rather a sad ending.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,There is no reason why your pics are nothing but super .They have always been excellent .
> Paula is my dog advisor and held the class H went to .She said that brain exercise is as important as giving the dogs chance to run about .Herding ,of course ,
> does both.
> I finished by third clue of Kelsingra last night but was too lazy to lay it out so here is a small part .It is a pretty shade of blue ,not grey as appearing here .


It's very pretty, Ann. I'm only in two MKALs right now. I could never plan anything and keep busy with MKALs but too many things are on my WIP list.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I've been re knitting my scarf that I frogged while travelling. As present we're on the coast of Maine overlooking Rockland Harbour. It's sunny with a fair number of clouds and big patches of blue sky. Not too cold with gentle breezes.
> On our drive yesterday we saw a Bald Eagle in a tree in Northern Maine. Was a bit of a surprise! Calling for almost summer weather here Tuesday and Wednesday. Good car knitting weather!!


It sounds like a great trip, Vickie, and a real bonus to see a bald eagle. I love good car knitting days.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
> Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


You got some beautiful yarn, Linda. That must have been fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are having a nice time.

Sue


Vickie P said:


> I've been re knitting my scarf that I frogged while travelling. As present we're on the coast of Maine overlooking Rockland Harbour. It's sunny with a fair number of clouds and big patches of blue sky. Not too cold with gentle breezes.
> On our drive yesterday we saw a Bald Eagle in a tree in Northern Maine. Was a bit of a surprise! Calling for almost summer weather here Tuesday and Wednesday. Good car knitting weather!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful yarn with so many possibilities!!


My brain is buzzing with possibilities I'm afraid. Which shall I use first?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great selection of yarns, Linda.
> 
> Sue


The trouble with yarn festivals is that you are just spoilt for choice. I ended up going for yarns from small businesses - one working from about 15 minutes from the site of the festival. A couple were from small producers I have bought from before.
It would be so easy to go overboard so my daughter and I kept saying, "We can come back next year, note down the name!"


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful and brightly coloured haul! Should keep you busy for a while!
> My spinning wheel sadly got thrown by an unhappy relative during one move- I put it out for the inorganic collection it was so badly damaged. It was one I had built myself from a kitset, so was rather a sad ending.


 :sm25: :sm03:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You got some beautiful yarn, Linda. That must have been fun.


It was, Barbara - met so many lovely knitters and spinners and enthusiastic producers. The oranges and yellows will be used for socks and mitts, not many people can wear those colours close to the face - certainly not me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday, I had a surprising change to my day today. My original plans were to go to lunch with the neighborhood gals. We named ourselves the GLAMS, Generous Ladies of Anasazi Meadows (the name of our subdivision). The name comes from providing Christmas presents to a needy family every year. Then, I was going to my knitting buddy’s for an afternoon of......knitting. She called me yesterday afternoon and said she had trouble with her eye all weekend and by Saturday couldn’t see out of that eye. She has had problems with that eye for years from a brain tumor that was removed, about 28 procedures over the years. Regardless, she saw her eye surgeon yesterday and they are performing emergency surgery for a hole in her cornea. Her husband is out of town on business with a lot of interviews scheduled. I’m taking her to the hospital for her surgery. He would cancel and come home, but happily she feels comfortable enough to let me take care of her. I will be knitting, though and have two projects to take with me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I hear your excitement or is it just panic - breathe , Bev, breathe. :sm02:


Thanks, Linda. I think there is a bit of both!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
> Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


OOOO, Linda!!!! That looks amazing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful and brightly coloured haul! Should keep you busy for a while!
> My spinning wheel sadly got thrown by an unhappy relative during one move- I put it out for the inorganic collection it was so badly damaged. It was one I had built myself from a kitset, so was rather a sad ending.


 :sm25: :sm25: So sorry, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm25: :sm25: So sorry, Julie


As I mentioned it was a sad ending- but also I was finding it very hard to locate good fleece.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Jan, I think if you go to "my profile" and scroll down you'll see a list of options which you can turn on/off (use a check to turn on). In my list bookmarks is the 3rd or 4th. I suspect if you check it, then once again you'll see bookmarks. As too your old ones, I don't know, but at least the profile options is what controls what appears at the top of page. Nice to see you again.


That's what I thought too. It is just not available to me any more. Thank you for responding. I am still waiting for Admin to reply. It doesn't look like they will. Oh well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> That's what I thought too. It is just not available to me any more. Thank you for responding. I am still waiting for Admin to reply. It doesn't look like they will. Oh well.


The only evidence I know of that Admin is still here, is the first Topic in Newest Topics. Otherwise none of the old functions are being taken care of.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Anne, your third clue finish looks great. You were quick to finish this clue. I am only on row 98 of the 140!

Sounds like a great road trip Vickie. How super that you saw an eagle!

Wow, Linda, you did great. All the yarn is scrumptious looking, but I especially like that deep red. How wonderful that your daughter got a spinning wheel. That is so exciting. What kind did she get?

Julie, What a nice family trip your daughter and family are going on. Hope they take lots of pictures to share with you. 
Too sad about your spinning wheel. 

Barbara, I hope your friend’s eye operation goes well and that she recovers quickly. It is so good that you are there for her and that she feels so comfortable with you. 

Admin did send me birthday wishes, so somebody must be there, unless it is just an automated thing. 

I have been out in the gardens around the property doing a lot of weeding and fertilizing. I will take your advice, JanetLee, Linda and Bev and transplant my Iris now Not getting too much knitting done though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jangmb said:


> That's what I thought too. It is just not available to me any more. Thank you for responding. I am still waiting for Admin to reply. It doesn't look like they will. Oh well.


That's so strange. Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Phew - I think I'm caught up now. I have been at my daughter's for the weekend so that we could go to Wonderwool Wales on Sunday. We've had such a good time but there was a lot of driving for me over 3 days so when I got home yesterday I was weary to say the least. Hubby, bless him spent his time making pot stands/movers for me.
> Here is a pic of my purchases. My daughter bought more but her main purchase was a spinning wheel - a 40th birthday gift from all of the family and her partner.


What beautiful colors, Linda! Have fun with it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a good idea- much needed here at the moment!


Then here is another one!

{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yesterday, I had a surprising change to my day today. My original plans were to go to lunch with the neighborhood gals. We named ourselves the GLAMS, Generous Ladies of Anasazi Meadows (the name of our subdivision). The name comes from providing Christmas presents to a needy family every year. Then, I was going to my knitting buddy's for an afternoon of......knitting. She called me yesterday afternoon and said she had trouble with her eye all weekend and by Saturday couldn't see out of that eye. She has had problems with that eye for years from a brain tumor that was removed, about 28 procedures over the years. Regardless, she saw her eye surgeon yesterday and they are performing emergency surgery for a hole in her cornea. Her husband is out of town on business with a lot of interviews scheduled. I'm taking her to the hospital for her surgery. He would cancel and come home, but happily she feels comfortable enough to let me take care of her. I will be knitting, though and have two projects to take with me.


Oh my, please pass along my best wishes to your friend. Bless you for being there for her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, please pass along my best wishes to your friend. Bless you for being there for her.


Thank you, JanetLee and Caryn. She did very good with the surgery, it's her 3rd transplant. She thinks they may end up sewing her eye shut as the transplants invariably fail. She is a trooper, though, almost always positive.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love the robe! Looks very warm and comfy.
> 
> The white shawl/table cloth is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Not sure if you will see this. But I totally agree! 
:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I just found this post! Now I'll have to catch up! TFS the party.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, JanetLee and Caryn. She did very good with the surgery, it's her 3rd transplant. She thinks they may end up sewing her eye shut as the transplants invariably fail. She is a trooper, though, almost always positive.


Did you feel me shudder? Good to hear she did well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Not sure if you will see this. But I totally agree!
> :sm24:


Yep, I see it! :sm11:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could email you the pattern, JanetLee- it is long out of print- let me know!
> 
> Forestsmum1 is a very fine lace knitter.


I would love the pattern.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

While I feel that kneading kitty gif image...I am not going to ask for a copy of it. I just spent a few minutes clearing out the memory of this portable so I could post comments and online bank bill pay work.

At least the ongoing android virus didn't show up during this fascinating battle. I keep deleting it and safeguarding all y'all.

I will only send files via my desktop computer as it doesn't attract the app/virus from Google. Photos won't count if you have windows 7 or 10 with the Snippet tool.

Must show off future plants and work! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Then here is another one!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


Lovely! thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I would love the pattern.


I would need your email- could you PM me, perhaps!?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just broke down and purchased a 40 inch Chaiogoo red lace single circular from Amazon... about 13-15 USD (but WORTH it!)!!!

Monday/Tuesday will hopefully be the arrival-unpacking-usage day(s). :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Did you feel me shudder? Good to hear she did well.


I did myself, but she takes it all in stride.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just broke down and purchased a 40 inch Chaiogoo red lace single circular from Amazon... about 13-15 USD (but WORTH it!)!!!
> 
> Monday/Tuesday will hopefully be the arrival-unpacking-usage day(s). :sm24:


Sometimes you just have to break down and get the things you want. Let us know how much you like it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just broke down and purchased a 40 inch Chaiogoo red lace single circular from Amazon... about 13-15 USD (but WORTH it!)!!!
> 
> Monday/Tuesday will hopefully be the arrival-unpacking-usage day(s). :sm24:


Karen -- I love the chaiogoo needles, but have found that Handsomefibers.com is an excellent source, always free shipping and always a discount too. If you haven't had a chance to look at their website, you might enjoy looking around. Although I have some Chaiogoo interchangeables, I personally prefer to work with solid circs. Over the last several years, I've kept my eye on "sales" at Handsome fibers and added to my collection of needles as I could afford. Know you will enjoy yours.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning everyone. Sorry I've been nearly absent. Long story, and certainly not worth recounting now or maybe ever. And this is just a quick hello. I see that right now it is quiet outside (quiet equating to no wind.....), so I'm having a quick bite of breakfast and then jump into my work togs and going out to continue the annual battle of the fence/tumbleweed cleaning. I'll try and get back here soon to catch up. In the meantime, my best to everyone. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Sorry I've been nearly absent. Long story, and certainly not worth recounting now or maybe ever. And this is just a quick hello. I see that right now it is quiet outside (quiet equating to no wind.....), so I'm having a quick bite of breakfast and then jump into my work togs and going out to continue the annual battle of the fence/tumbleweed cleaning. I'll try and get back here soon to catch up. In the meantime, my best to everyone. Take care and happy knitting.


All the very best, dear DeEtta.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Julie and Belle1, Thanks for responding again. I think the birthday wishes are automated. It really is crazy how this website can continue without some supervision and interaction from Admin. There were tutorials and pattern links that I really would like to access. There again is the documentation that one should back up information. Shoulda, coulda and woulda are the three words that cause trouble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Julie and Belle1, Thanks for responding again. I think the birthday wishes are automated. It really is crazy how this website can continue without some supervision and interaction from Admin. There were tutorials and pattern links that I really would like to access. There again is the documentation that one should back up information. Shoulda, coulda and woulda are the three words that cause trouble.


I really agree about those three! And then there is Can I? and Should I? which was a very perceptive thread here from BobGlory.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, please pass along my best wishes to your friend. Bless you for being there for her.


I agree, Barbara. You are a blessing to her for sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, JanetLee and Caryn. She did very good with the surgery, it's her 3rd transplant. She thinks they may end up sewing her eye shut as the transplants invariably fail. She is a trooper, though, almost always positive.


Wow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I just found this post! Now I'll have to catch up! TFS the party.


Welcome! Just join right in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just broke down and purchased a 40 inch Chaiogoo red lace single circular from Amazon... about 13-15 USD (but WORTH it!)!!!
> 
> Monday/Tuesday will hopefully be the arrival-unpacking-usage day(s). :sm24:


I love my Chaiogoo circulars. Enjoy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I agree, Barbara. You are a blessing to her for sure.


Oh, thank you Bev. For now, the doctor is keeping a very close watch on her eye. She had an after-surgery appointment this morning. I would hate to see her have to have her eye sewn shut. It sounds rather gruesome and is probably not without issues.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Yesterday, I had a surprising change to my day today. My original plans were to go to lunch with the neighborhood gals. We named ourselves the GLAMS, Generous Ladies of Anasazi Meadows (the name of our subdivision). The name comes from providing Christmas presents to a needy family every year. Then, I was going to my knitting buddy's for an afternoon of......knitting. She called me yesterday afternoon and said she had trouble with her eye all weekend and by Saturday couldn't see out of that eye. She has had problems with that eye for years from a brain tumor that was removed, about 28 procedures over the years. Regardless, she saw her eye surgeon yesterday and they are performing emergency surgery for a hole in her cornea. Her husband is out of town on business with a lot of interviews scheduled. I'm taking her to the hospital for her surgery. He would cancel and come home, but happily she feels comfortable enough to let me take care of her. I will be knitting, though and have two projects to take with me.


That is an emergency. Wonderful that you could do this for both your neighbor and her husband. And some knitting time too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> That is an emergency. Wonderful that you could do this for both your neighbor and her husband. And some knitting time too!


Thank you, Vickie. She is doing ok today.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We're back home after our whirlwind trip. Our friends are in a blues band here in Ottawa. They had a gig in Maine and we thought we would surprise them and show up. It's about a 9 hour drive. 
We got as far as Lewiston Maine the first day and I had a chance to re-aquatint myself with the town. This is where I worked my first job after finishing Nures's training. 
My very crappy first apartment is still there and looking the worse for wear. And the hospital has quadrupled in size.The Nurses residence is gone where I spent my first month living on arrival...
We really did surprise our friends!! They were stunned! And we had a blast!!
The next morning we left and got to Merrimack New Hampshire for a little shopping and Bar B Q! 
There was also a stop along the way in Scarborough Maine to ship at Marden's. It is a salvage/closeout warehouse. One of I think 9 in Maine. And they have tons of fabric, a fair bit of yarn and knitting needles. I bought some crochet cotton: Premier Big Cotton Marls 499 m for$2.99, and 2 three packs of cotton with a metallic thread for $2.99 each. And the knitting needles: Knitters Pride Nova Cubics2 mm $2.99, Susan Bates Tipping Points needles 5.5 mm, 6 mm, and 6.5 mm with interchangeable needles points with blunt, medium and sharp points $3.99 a pair. Not sure how these will work but not a big investment.
I really love poking around these kinds of stores. And DH is very understanding. Of course it "makes up" for the thousands of hours I spend at various glider ports helping rig his glider/pushing the glider around/waiting for him to land...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We're back home after our whirlwind trip. Our friends are in a blues band here in Ottawa. They had a gig in Maine and we thought we would surprise them and show up. It's about a 9 hour drive.
> We got as far as Lewiston Maine the first day and I had a chance to re-aquatint myself with the town. This is where I worked my first job after finishing Nures's training.
> My very crappy first apartment is still there and looking the worse for wear. And the hospital has quadrupled in size.The Nurses residence is gone where I spent my first month living on arrival...
> We really did surprise our friends!! They were stunned! And we had a blast!!
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful adventure/trip. I love the spontaneity of such adventures. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We're back home after our whirlwind trip. Our friends are in a blues band here in Ottawa. They had a gig in Maine and we thought we would surprise them and show up. It's about a 9 hour drive.
> We got as far as Lewiston Maine the first day and I had a chance to re-aquatint myself with the town. This is where I worked my first job after finishing Nures's training.
> My very crappy first apartment is still there and looking the worse for wear. And the hospital has quadrupled in size.The Nurses residence is gone where I spent my first month living on arrival...
> We really did surprise our friends!! They were stunned! And we had a blast!!
> ...


Sounds like to much fun, Vicki. How nice to surprise your friends.  DH and I both love to poke around stores.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, enjoy those new Chiaogoo needles. I just bought a new long Chiaogoo circular too. I already had some shorter ones and really like them.

Glad you are ok DeEtta. Cleaning fences from tumbleweed must be a tough job. 

Vickie, what a great fun trip and so nice to surprise your friends like that. Glad you got some great knitting bargains too.

Barbara, good to hear your friend is doing ok today.

I am determined to do some knitting on my clue 3 of Kelsingra tonight!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We're back home after our whirlwind trip. Our friends are in a blues band here in Ottawa. They had a gig in Maine and we thought we would surprise them and show up. It's about a 9 hour drive.
> We got as far as Lewiston Maine the first day and I had a chance to re-aquatint myself with the town. This is where I worked my first job after finishing Nures's training.
> My very crappy first apartment is still there and looking the worse for wear. And the hospital has quadrupled in size.The Nurses residence is gone where I spent my first month living on arrival...
> We really did surprise our friends!! They were stunned! And we had a blast!!
> ...


Sounds like a great trip, Vickie, and you had some good finds. Glad you were able to surprise your friends, that must have been fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just broke down and purchased a 40 inch Chaiogoo red lace single circular from Amazon... about 13-15 USD (but WORTH it!)!!!
> 
> Monday/Tuesday will hopefully be the arrival-unpacking-usage day(s). :sm24:


Oh my, watch out large projects! You are ready for them now. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Sorry I've been nearly absent. Long story, and certainly not worth recounting now or maybe ever. And this is just a quick hello. I see that right now it is quiet outside (quiet equating to no wind.....), so I'm having a quick bite of breakfast and then jump into my work togs and going out to continue the annual battle of the fence/tumbleweed cleaning. I'll try and get back here soon to catch up. In the meantime, my best to everyone. Take care and happy knitting.


I know all about that wind! Today was mostly quiet here also. I did get the west road bank and south road bank mowed. Took me about 3 hours with the push mower. No sane person would do that on the rider!

Plus I am getting the southern fence line ready to start tackling, ie, pulling out the old fencing and cleaning it all up before DH replaces with new fencing and some new poles in places.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We're back home after our whirlwind trip. Our friends are in a blues band here in Ottawa. They had a gig in Maine and we thought we would surprise them and show up. It's about a 9 hour drive.
> We got as far as Lewiston Maine the first day and I had a chance to re-aquatint myself with the town. This is where I worked my first job after finishing Nures's training.
> My very crappy first apartment is still there and looking the worse for wear. And the hospital has quadrupled in size.The Nurses residence is gone where I spent my first month living on arrival...
> We really did surprise our friends!! They were stunned! And we had a blast!!
> ...


That sounds like a wonderful trip. And a good surprise for your friend.

And good that your hubby is so understanding. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Re. the ChaioGoo circular needles...

This will be my third one - 2, 2.25, and 4 mm circulars. Now to gradually get the OTHER sizes. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Re. the ChaioGoo circular needles...
> 
> This will be my third one - 2, 2.25, and 4 mm circulars. Now to gradually get the OTHER sizes. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I also am transferring from Interchangeables to fixed. When you have a vast # on the cable you don't want a failure!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, Linda, you did great. All the yarn is scrumptious looking, but I especially like that deep red. How wonderful that your daughter got a spinning wheel. That is so exciting. What kind did she get?
> 
> I have been out in the gardens around the property doing a lot of weeding and fertilizing. I will take your advice, JanetLee, Linda and Bev and transplant my Iris now Not getting too much knitting done though.


She got an Ashford classic, Caryn. She has it set up and is doing a little practice every day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What beautiful colors, Linda! Have fun with it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We're back home after our whirlwind trip. Our friends are in a blues band here in Ottawa. They had a gig in Maine and we thought we would surprise them and show up. It's about a 9 hour drive.
> We got as far as Lewiston Maine the first day and I had a chance to re-aquatint myself with the town. This is where I worked my first job after finishing Nures's training.
> My very crappy first apartment is still there and looking the worse for wear. And the hospital has quadrupled in size.The Nurses residence is gone where I spent my first month living on arrival...
> We really did surprise our friends!! They were stunned! And we had a blast!!
> ...


Sounds like a fun trip. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Vickie. She is doing ok today.


Just catching up here, Barbara, sorry to hear of your friend's problems. Hope she continues to do well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know all about that wind! Today was mostly quiet here also. I did get the west road bank and south road bank mowed. Took me about 3 hours with the push mower. No sane person would do that on the rider!
> 
> Plus I am getting the southern fence line ready to start tackling, ie, pulling out the old fencing and cleaning it all up before DH replaces with new fencing and some new poles in places.


It has been to nice to do some physical labour over the last couple of days, although nothing like your scale. I've cleared and dug over an overgrown flower bed, refreshed the soil with lots of compost and fertiliser. Years ago I bought my husband a weeping acer to grow in a pot which it had way outgrown so I've moved that into the bed. We had a lovely afternoon at the garden centre yesterday picking out perennials to plant along side. I'm going to leave everything to settle for a couple of days before planting them. It's very satisfying working outside especially as the sun is shining at last. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It has been to nice to do some physical labour over the last couple of days, although nothing like your scale. I've cleared and dug over an overgrown flower bed, refreshed the soil with lots of compost and fertiliser. Years ago I bought my husband a weeping acer to grow in a pot which it had way outgrown so I've moved that into the bed. We had a lovely afternoon at the garden centre yesterday picking out perennials to plant along side. I'm going to leave everything to settle for a couple of days before planting them. It's very satisfying working outside especially as the sun is shining at last. :sm02:


Glad you've got sun, Linda- we had a lovely day today- just 18* C maximum, but a lovely clear blue sky- tomorrow will be fine too, but with high cloud. Autumn at it's best.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you've got sun, Linda- we had a lovely day today- just 18* C maximum, but a lovely clear blue sky- tomorrow will be fine too, but with high cloud. Autumn at it's best.


That is the kind of Autumn weather I love. Spring and Autumn are really my favourite seasons, Spring just edging it because the hours of daylight are lengthening. 18C is still a fait bit warmer than here - 12C today, I think.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also am transferring from Interchangeables to fixed. When you have a vast # on the cable you don't want a failure!


I've had that happen, and it was not fun. I like the fixed circulars better, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Just catching up here, Barbara, sorry to hear of your friend's problems. Hope she continues to do well.


Thanks, Linda. So far she has to put an ointment in her eye 4x a day and see the doctor in a week. It never seems to end for her, she has to have rotator cuff surgery at the end of May. She just keeps soldiering on. Admirable, I'm not sure I would cope as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is the kind of Autumn weather I love. Spring and Autumn are really my favourite seasons, Spring just edging it because the hours of daylight are lengthening. 18C is still a fait bit warmer than here - 12C today, I think.


 :sm24: We are only 11 right now! But in contrast to the 28 -30 degrees that we had for nearly 3 months this summer, it is decidedly chilly- I could almost be wearing the short fingered gloves I like for winter typing. I have my Gansey on over my nightie, which fortunately has long sleeves, otherwise I would be cold- to Scotch to have the heater on yet- mind you it looks as if it will be another glorious day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've had that happen, and it was not fun. I like the fixed circulars better, too.


I've had it happen with a Gansey- but it would be an awful lot worse if it were lace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda. So far she has to put an ointment in her eye 4x a day and see the doctor in a week. It never seems to end for her, she has to have rotator cuff surgery at the end of May. She just keeps soldiering on. Admirable, I'm not sure I would cope as well.


Some people have that ability, definitely to be admired. Barbara, you do cope with quite a lot as it is.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have my Gansey on over my nightie, which fortunately has long sleeves, otherwise I would be cold


Gee, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does that! I've actually considered making a knee length cardigan just for this purpose.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some people have that ability, definitely to be admired. Barbara, you do cope with quite a lot as it is.


Aw, that is a sweet thing to say. ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Gee, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does that! I've actually considered making a knee length cardigan just for this purpose.


Might consider that solution sometime myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Aw, that is a sweet thing to say. ????????


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to let you fine folks know about my latest pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-541876-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also am transferring from Interchangeables to fixed. When you have a vast # on the cable you don't want a failure!


I have never used the interchangeable needles. Too worried they will come undone.

It is bad enough when the fixed ones break!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It has been to nice to do some physical labour over the last couple of days, although nothing like your scale. I've cleared and dug over an overgrown flower bed, refreshed the soil with lots of compost and fertiliser. Years ago I bought my husband a weeping acer to grow in a pot which it had way outgrown so I've moved that into the bed. We had a lovely afternoon at the garden centre yesterday picking out perennials to plant along side. I'm going to leave everything to settle for a couple of days before planting them. It's very satisfying working outside especially as the sun is shining at last. :sm02:


Yes, it is nice to get out and work in the yard and flower beds. Today has been so windy I finally gave up and came back inside. The flag is full out on the pole. Very windy.

Sounds like you are off to a great start! Hope you take pictures so we can enjoy all your hard work.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 3 total 3.25mm bamboo circulars... 2 are matched brand (my 'Christmas' present to myself). The 24 inch was from an uninformed purchase of 2 bamboo sets that I was hoping would help with sock knitting (teaching myself baby socks).

The 24 inch single kept losing one needle...not good if you want to keep working on the other scarf/shawl. :sm23:

I have since found Hiya-Hiya, ChiaoGoo, Takumi (bamboo), and some of your professed choices on knitting needles to be the better choice. The bamboo needles HAVE to be 24 inches or longer or too much stress is put on hands.

I will stay off the soap box because everyone has their own favorites. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- I'm sure that your weekend wedding is probably looming large. Hope that all goes easily and well for you and the bridal party. Also hope the weather cooperates. Here's to your success...........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have never used the interchangeable needles. Too worried they will come undone.
> 
> It is bad enough when the fixed ones break!


Which is one of the reasons I like to trade with companies that will give a warranty on their product. I am very happy with our local Chiaogoo Agent- she has become a friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- I'm sure that your weekend wedding is probably looming large. Hope that all goes easily and well for you and the bridal party. Also hope the weather cooperates. Here's to your success...........


From me too!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it is nice to get out and work in the yard and flower beds. Today has been so windy I finally gave up and came back inside. The flag is full out on the pole. Very windy.
> 
> Sounds like you are off to a great start! Hope you take pictures so we can enjoy all your hard work.


It's warmed up but the ground is still frozen to really work the soil and plant. Our usual wisdom is to wait until the May 24th weekend :sm26:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted this on Sam's Tea Party, rather than rehashing it all again I thought I would just copy and paste it here:
Sorry I have been a bit bogged down in a neighbourhood dispute. One of them has taken exception to Ringo and has chosen to put dog pooh twice now on my front doorstep. There is no way a dog's gut passes fresh cut grass. I rang the Community Constable, who told me to ring 111- they said to go to the local Constabulary, which I did- unfortunately got the Samoan Constable who precipitated the rift with the family and me never seeing Fale, she was dismissing my complaint, until I pointed out that I had spoken with Constable Sleep. This was Tuesday and I have heard nothing further, so far, what I have done is get onto Housing New Zealand who are Hori's landlord, and they are looking into things. I have Victoria's contact details so at least I can follow that up.
On another level, I spoke with Shakila about how I am getting cold when I shower because I can't use the heater- she obviously passed the message on because less than an hour later Jawad was here in the Audi and I wrote out the list of what I need doing- I showed him what I would like done in the bedroom- which is so narrow I can't fit a bedside table nor, obviously a bedside lamp, but I bought a little spotlight on a good reduction on Thursday which needs wiring into the wall, and I showed it to Jawad, as an Architecture student I think he realised it would be an asset. It turns out Nasir made the mistake of paying the builder in advance and the man has failed to keep his end of the contract. For the first time in about 7 months the builder was here briefly I think just dropping off more scaffolding. Maybe something will happen before the timber is too badly damaged. 
Ramadan starts about Friday - Jawad was saying it is hard going because nothing must pass your lips- not even water and in some countries this is for 23 hours, here it is only for 14 hours. I am taking them a jar of my Lemon Curd next week- I have all the ingredients assembled.Just need to clear my head a bit- I have another major commitment- to work on it.
Young Selma has offered to sit for me so I can draw her, and I thought she might like to try this- she is quite a gifted artist herself but doing Business Studies and Law I think it is - so will be a real asset in the family business.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to let you fine folks know about my latest pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-541876-1.html


Great looking sweaters! I never could get the boucle yarn to knit up that evenly.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Julie- Oh my, not more. My heart goes out to you, no one needs constant aggravation in their lives. Especially from people who have caused you so much trouble and grief in the past. Good thing you're a knitter! So glad to hear you are getting some necessary work done in your home. I can't imagine showering without a heater, I shiver when wet, no matter what the air temperature is. 

Some people are just hateful. They don't seem to know any other way to exist. Wonder how they picked up and transported the "dog" poo to your front step without getting messy themselves? I hope they had to go home and sterilize themselves.....Now I guess you're going to have to get around and find out who's poo it is, and who put it there. As if you have nothing better to do! Like knitting.....

End of rant. Deep breath.....please give extra hugs to Ringo on my behalf!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It has been to nice to do some physical labour over the last couple of days, although nothing like your scale. I've cleared and dug over an overgrown flower bed, refreshed the soil with lots of compost and fertiliser. Years ago I bought my husband a weeping acer to grow in a pot which it had way outgrown so I've moved that into the bed. We had a lovely afternoon at the garden centre yesterday picking out perennials to plant along side. I'm going to leave everything to settle for a couple of days before planting them. It's very satisfying working outside especially as the sun is shining at last. :sm02:


Yes, it is so good to have that sun and the warm temps to go with it. The wedding day has cleared to sun all day. So nice to have the sun. The temp will be 72. A beautiful day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you've got sun, Linda- we had a lovely day today- just 18* C maximum, but a lovely clear blue sky- tomorrow will be fine too, but with high cloud. Autumn at it's best.


Sounds like a wonderful day, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to let you fine folks know about my latest pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-541876-1.html


Aw! That is so cute, JanetLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- I'm sure that your weekend wedding is probably looming large. Hope that all goes easily and well for you and the bridal party. Also hope the weather cooperates. Here's to your success...........


Thanks so much, DeEtta. The weather seems to be settling down to a lovely sunny day about 72 degrees.  No cleaning today, just going to get grocery shopping done and then go down to their house and check the light at the time of the wedding tomorrow. Then Rehearsal.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is one of the reasons I like to trade with companies that will give a warranty on their product. I am very happy with our local Chiaogoo Agent- she has become a friend.


 :sm24: :sm24: How lucky for you, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too!


Thanks so much, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


Thanks bunches, Vickie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted this on Sam's Tea Party, rather than rehashing it all again I thought I would just copy and paste it here:
> Sorry I have been a bit bogged down in a neighbourhood dispute. One of them has taken exception to Ringo and has chosen to put dog pooh twice now on my front doorstep. There is no way a dog's gut passes fresh cut grass. I rang the Community Constable, who told me to ring 111- they said to go to the local Constabulary, which I did- unfortunately got the Samoan Constable who precipitated the rift with the family and me never seeing Fale, she was dismissing my complaint, until I pointed out that I had spoken with Constable Sleep. This was Tuesday and I have heard nothing further, so far, what I have done is get onto Housing New Zealand who are Hori's landlord, and they are looking into things. I have Victoria's contact details so at least I can follow that up.
> On another level, I spoke with Shakila about how I am getting cold when I shower because I can't use the heater- she obviously passed the message on because less than an hour later Jawad was here in the Audi and I wrote out the list of what I need doing- I showed him what I would like done in the bedroom- which is so narrow I can't fit a bedside table nor, obviously a bedside lamp, but I bought a little spotlight on a good reduction on Thursday which needs wiring into the wall, and I showed it to Jawad, as an Architecture student I think he realised it would be an asset. It turns out Nasir made the mistake of paying the builder in advance and the man has failed to keep his end of the contract. For the first time in about 7 months the builder was here briefly I think just dropping off more scaffolding. Maybe something will happen before the timber is too badly damaged.
> Ramadan starts about Friday - Jawad was saying it is hard going because nothing must pass your lips- not even water and in some countries this is for 23 hours, here it is only for 14 hours. I am taking them a jar of my Lemon Curd next week- I have all the ingredients assembled.Just need to clear my head a bit- I have another major commitment- to work on it.
> Young Selma has offered to sit for me so I can draw her, and I thought she might like to try this- she is quite a gifted artist herself but doing Business Studies and Law I think it is - so will be a real asset in the family business.


So sorry, Julie, for the continued aggravation. Sounds like you are getting the runaround. I hope you can get that poo situation handled and your neighbors settle down. Can't believe the construction people! So sorry!

I didn't know you could draw. I hope that you will get a picture of your work to share with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Julie- Oh my, not more. My heart goes out to you, no one needs constant aggravation in their lives. Especially from people who have caused you so much trouble and grief in the past. Good thing you're a knitter! So glad to hear you are getting some necessary work done in your home. I can't imagine showering without a heater, I shiver when wet, no matter what the air temperature is.
> 
> Some people are just hateful. They don't seem to know any other way to exist. Wonder how they picked up and transported the "dog" poo to your front step without getting messy themselves? I hope they had to go home and sterilize themselves.....Now I guess you're going to have to get around and find out who's poo it is, and who put it there. As if you have nothing better to do! Like knitting.....
> 
> End of rant. Deep breath.....please give extra hugs to Ringo on my behalf!


Thank you for your understanding, Joyce! I must now be extra vigilant on the little fellow's behalf in case Hori were to try to poison the two dogs- Aaron is certain someone has been giving Bronx a different dog sausage from the one he uses- and Anita's boy who leaves fro work at 5a.m., has seen Hori outside at that time. Also Aaron was aware of his sensor light going on at 5. I have the first bundle in my rubbish bin. You can buy small black plastic bags to manipulate around your hand and pick up the pooh, without actually touching it- but I wish the bunch of them could be sterilised- they might have less Testosterone in their systems then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Julie, for the continued aggravation. Sounds like you are getting the runaround. I hope you can get that poo situation handled and your neighbors settle down. Can't believe the construction people! So sorry!
> 
> I didn't know you could draw. I hope that you will get a picture of your work to share with us.


Thanks Bev- to all your comments on my various posts.
I really don't need this in my life right now!

I have been drawing as long as I can remember- painting too from a very early age- my hands have developed a bit of a tremor which I am learning to control- it will be good to have a model who knows what she is letting herself in for!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for your understanding, Joyce! I must now be extra vigilant on the little fellow's behalf in case Hori were to try to poison the two dogs- Aaron is certain someone has been giving Bronx a different dog sausage from the one he uses- and Anita's boy who leaves fro work at 5a.m., has seen Hori outside at that time. Also Aaron was aware of his sensor light going on at 5. I have the first bundle in my rubbish bin. You can buy small black plastic bags to manipulate around your hand and pick up the pooh, without actually touching it- but I wish the bunch of them could be sterilised- they might have less Testosterone in their systems then!


I meant the sterilizing in a different way than you took it :sm12:

I've just had a horrible experience with a dog digging up my flower bulbs, in pots by my front door. Dirt and bare bulbs everywhere. It happened several times in one week, the last time there was a partial bone left on top of one of the pots. Absolutely no idea who the dog is, or who the owners are. It could be a stray for all I know. I rubbed a little cocoa powder on to the bone and put it back on the pot where I found it. I know, very mean (chocolate can kill dogs, but I only used a very little). Some of those bulbs were expensive, some just precious. The next day the bone was gone and no more disheveled pots since then. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I meant the sterilizing in a different way than you took it :sm12:
> 
> I've just had a horrible experience with a dog digging up my flower bulbs, in pots by my front door. Dirt and bare bulbs everywhere. It happened several times in one week, the last time there was a partial bone left on top of one of the pots. Absolutely no idea who the dog is, or who the owners are. It could be a stray for all I know. I rubbed a little cocoa powder on to the bone and put it back on the pot where I found it. I know, very mean (chocolate can kill dogs, but I only used a very little). Some of those bulbs were expensive, some just precious. The next day the bone was gone and no more disheveled pots since then. Grrrrrrr


Sorry Joyce! That is my sense of humour- a bit dark I know- but what is known as the _double entendre_


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for your understanding, Joyce! I must now be extra vigilant on the little fellow's behalf in case Hori were to try to poison the two dogs- Aaron is certain someone has been giving Bronx a different dog sausage from the one he uses- and Anita's boy who leaves fro work at 5a.m., has seen Hori outside at that time. Also Aaron was aware of his sensor light going on at 5. I have the first bundle in my rubbish bin. You can buy small black plastic bags to manipulate around your hand and pick up the pooh, without actually touching it- but I wish the bunch of them could be sterilised- they might have less Testosterone in their systems then!


What is wrong with people who would put dog poop on your doorstep or try to poison them? That is just nasty. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. Our neighborhood has little stands every so often with dog poop bags one can use.

Glad you are getting some attention to the house. No heater when showering would make me reluctant to shower often, although I would. Brrrrr!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Julie- Oh my, not more. My heart goes out to you, no one needs constant aggravation in their lives. Especially from people who have caused you so much trouble and grief in the past. Good thing you're a knitter! So glad to hear you are getting some necessary work done in your home. I can't imagine showering without a heater, I shiver when wet, no matter what the air temperature is.
> 
> Some people are just hateful. They don't seem to know any other way to exist. Wonder how they picked up and transported the "dog" poo to your front step without getting messy themselves? I hope they had to go home and sterilize themselves.....Now I guess you're going to have to get around and find out who's poo it is, and who put it there. As if you have nothing better to do! Like knitting.....
> 
> End of rant. Deep breath.....please give extra hugs to Ringo on my behalf!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What is wrong with people who would put dog poop on your doorstep or try to poison them? That is just nasty. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. Our neighborhood has little stands every so often with dog poop bags one can use.
> 
> Glad you are getting some attention to the house. No heater when showering would make me reluctant to shower often, although I would. Brrrrr!


The man is a smelly smoker of Marijuana- that could explain his delusions and Paranoia.

It was quite a surprise to see Jawad pull up so soon after I had spoken with his mum!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to let you fine folks know about my latest pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-541876-1.html


Another very lovely pattern, JanetLee. It looks like you are getting your patterns out on a regular basis. Good for you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Julie. I am so sorry you have this issue now. I cannot imagine how some people think and act. Definitely no regard for anyone else. Chin up - we are rooting for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Julie. I am so sorry you have this issue now. I cannot imagine how some people think and act. Definitely no regard for anyone else. Chin up - we are rooting for you.


Thanks!
I am trying not to think of it, too much, Jan, but I am being super vigilant with Ringo.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's warmed up but the ground is still frozen to really work the soil and plant. Our usual wisdom is to wait until the May 24th weekend :sm26:


Goodness, that is a while to wait. Must have quick growing plants there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted this on Sam's Tea Party, rather than rehashing it all again I thought I would just copy and paste it here:
> Sorry I have been a bit bogged down in a neighbourhood dispute. One of them has taken exception to Ringo and has chosen to put dog pooh twice now on my front doorstep. There is no way a dog's gut passes fresh cut grass. I rang the Community Constable, who told me to ring 111- they said to go to the local Constabulary, which I did- unfortunately got the Samoan Constable who precipitated the rift with the family and me never seeing Fale, she was dismissing my complaint, until I pointed out that I had spoken with Constable Sleep. This was Tuesday and I have heard nothing further, so far, what I have done is get onto Housing New Zealand who are Hori's landlord, and they are looking into things. I have Victoria's contact details so at least I can follow that up.
> On another level, I spoke with Shakila about how I am getting cold when I shower because I can't use the heater- she obviously passed the message on because less than an hour later Jawad was here in the Audi and I wrote out the list of what I need doing- I showed him what I would like done in the bedroom- which is so narrow I can't fit a bedside table nor, obviously a bedside lamp, but I bought a little spotlight on a good reduction on Thursday which needs wiring into the wall, and I showed it to Jawad, as an Architecture student I think he realised it would be an asset. It turns out Nasir made the mistake of paying the builder in advance and the man has failed to keep his end of the contract. For the first time in about 7 months the builder was here briefly I think just dropping off more scaffolding. Maybe something will happen before the timber is too badly damaged.
> Ramadan starts about Friday - Jawad was saying it is hard going because nothing must pass your lips- not even water and in some countries this is for 23 hours, here it is only for 14 hours. I am taking them a jar of my Lemon Curd next week- I have all the ingredients assembled.Just need to clear my head a bit- I have another major commitment- to work on it.
> Young Selma has offered to sit for me so I can draw her, and I thought she might like to try this- she is quite a gifted artist herself but doing Business Studies and Law I think it is - so will be a real asset in the family business.


Goodness, that is rather a three ring circus. Hope it gets straightened out quickly. Especially to get the construction finished. That has been a long time in process.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Great looking sweaters! I never could get the boucle yarn to knit up that evenly.


Thanks! Used a size 6 (US) and it seemed just fine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it is so good to have that sun and the warm temps to go with it. The wedding day has cleared to sun all day. So nice to have the sun. The temp will be 72. A beautiful day.


Sounds like you will have a lovely day for this. :sm24:

Don't forget a nice hat or sun screen though. Just in case. I burn so easily.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Aw! That is so cute, JanetLee.


Thanks Bev. The ladies today at the knit group said it would also fit new borns! Humm.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Goodness, that is rather a three ring circus. Hope it gets straightened out quickly. Especially to get the construction finished. That has been a long time in process.


I hope a good solution will be found- but neither am I prepared to sit down under attack, in defence of my little dog.
I think it is roughly 7 months now since any work was done on the buildings. Jawad was saying he has had to go round and extract Uati from bed many a morning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Another very lovely pattern, JanetLee. It looks like you are getting your patterns out on a regular basis. Good for you.


Thanks! I am trying. I have so many that I would like to have test knitted, but not a large pool to draw from. Most will just take the "free" pattern and I will never hear from them again.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! Used a size 6 (US) and it seemed just fine.


Ah, that's probably where I went wrong. Don't remember the size needles I've used, but I seldom....almost never....use size 6 needles. I'll have to make a note to put in with that type of yarn I still have. Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like you will have a lovely day for this. :sm24:
> 
> Don't forget a nice hat or sun screen though. Just in case. I burn so easily.


Thanks, JanetLee. I will be inside till about 4 taking getting ready pics.  Went to the rehearsal, got some good pics.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Ah, that's probably where I went wrong. Don't remember the size needles I've used, but I seldom....almost never....use size 6 needles. I'll have to make a note to put in with that type of yarn I still have. Thanks!


Not a problem! I tried the size 7 (US) and it looked awful! The size 5 (US) was way too tight. I think I got lucky.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, JanetLee. I will be inside till about 4 taking getting ready pics.  Went to the rehearsal, got some good pics.


Enjoy your day.  :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

In celebration of my recent arrival of the new 2.25mm circular.

3/4 moon shot taken with my portable devices camera.

I am getting about 7 st. to the inch as I have 29 inches and 200 stitches being worked with/CO. The Acrylic/mohair/wool (80/10/10) mix is rated a 2 by the original manufacturing company. I had little difficulty working with the newer circ getting the 1st official pattern row worked. Rather difficult to get accurate gauge when dealing with a 24 inch circ. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: 

Pleasantly surprised that the new purchase arrived yesterday while t drove Mom and I to see Dad in the facility at Lebanon, IN. Now to see how long the 2 skeins will generate my newest shawl. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda. So far she has to put an ointment in her eye 4x a day and see the doctor in a week. It never seems to end for her, she has to have rotator cuff surgery at the end of May. She just keeps soldiering on. Admirable, I'm not sure I would cope as well.


I am sure you would, Barbara, you have had your own health problems and kept on soldiering on. I hope her surgery goes well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: We are only 11 right now! But in contrast to the 28 -30 degrees that we had for nearly 3 months this summer, it is decidedly chilly- I could almost be wearing the short fingered gloves I like for winter typing. I have my Gansey on over my nightie, which fortunately has long sleeves, otherwise I would be cold- to Scotch to have the heater on yet- mind you it looks as if it will be another glorious day!


Our heating is off now too, although if it gets chilly in the evening it may get put on for an hour. That is usually enough once the doors and windows are closed. We very rarely get up to your summer temps, luckily, but it is high humidity which wears me out and we are less likely to get that in Spring and Autumn. That is what your ganseys are for, isn't it, keeping you cosy, whatever you choose to wear them over?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Gee, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does that! I've actually considered making a knee length cardigan just for this purpose.


It would serve as a very cosy dressing gown.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to let you fine folks know about my latest pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-541876-1.html


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Our heating is off now too, although if it gets chilly in the evening it may get put on for an hour. That is usually enough once the doors and windows are closed. We very rarely get up to your summer temps, luckily, but it is high humidity which wears me out and we are less likely to get that in Spring and Autumn. That is what your ganseys are for, isn't it, keeping you cosy, whatever you choose to wear them over?


I don't have a heating system- just portable heaters, I am hoping shortly that Nasir will get the Electrician in to improve the electrics in the house so I can actually plug them in! I need another for the sittingroom, so I am not lugging them from one end of the house to the other. Also I hope to eliminate a number of the extension cords I am forced to use presently. I just hope it does not prove that the wiring needs renewing, because he will not be thrilled if that is the case!
The Ganseys are usually my top layer! I am especially fond of the green Scarborough style one I am using most often these days. I will be wearing my Eriskay one soon which is a very similar green, but I didn't get the sleeves quite right- they end up in the dishwashing water all too easily! The Heather one that is in process will avoid that design flaw. I must get my red one washed- I've bought a collapsing rack so I can dry them flat inside. Fortunately I have a dehumidifier- it is salutary to see how fast it fills up- we live in a very damp climate- Probably because of being a long narrow isthmus.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> She got an Ashford classic, Caryn. She has it set up and is doing a little practice every day.


Ooh, that's a beauty. What fun for her and maybe some more lovely yarns for you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I am sure you would, Barbara, you have had your own health problems and kept on soldiering on. I hope her surgery goes well.


Why, thank you Linda. Mine is almost in remission. I see the rheumatologist mid June and am hoping I can get off the prednisone. I dropped to one mg earlier this week and don't have any rebound pain. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope a good solution will be found- but neither am I prepared to sit down under attack, in defence of my little dog.
> I think it is roughly 7 months now since any work was done on the buildings. Jawad was saying he has had to go round and extract Uati from bed many a morning.


That's just so unprofessional.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted this on Sam's Tea Party, rather than rehashing it all again I thought I would just copy and paste it here:
> Sorry I have been a bit bogged down in a neighbourhood dispute. One of them has taken exception to Ringo and has chosen to put dog pooh twice now on my front doorstep. There is no way a dog's gut passes fresh cut grass. I rang the Community Constable, who told me to ring 111- they said to go to the local Constabulary, which I did- unfortunately got the Samoan Constable who precipitated the rift with the family and me never seeing Fale, she was dismissing my complaint, until I pointed out that I had spoken with Constable Sleep. This was Tuesday and I have heard nothing further, so far, what I have done is get onto Housing New Zealand who are Hori's landlord, and they are looking into things. I have Victoria's contact details so at least I can follow that up.
> On another level, I spoke with Shakila about how I am getting cold when I shower because I can't use the heater- she obviously passed the message on because less than an hour later Jawad was here in the Audi and I wrote out the list of what I need doing- I showed him what I would like done in the bedroom- which is so narrow I can't fit a bedside table nor, obviously a bedside lamp, but I bought a little spotlight on a good reduction on Thursday which needs wiring into the wall, and I showed it to Jawad, as an Architecture student I think he realised it would be an asset. It turns out Nasir made the mistake of paying the builder in advance and the man has failed to keep his end of the contract. For the first time in about 7 months the builder was here briefly I think just dropping off more scaffolding. Maybe something will happen before the timber is too badly damaged.
> Ramadan starts about Friday - Jawad was saying it is hard going because nothing must pass your lips- not even water and in some countries this is for 23 hours, here it is only for 14 hours. I am taking them a jar of my Lemon Curd next week- I have all the ingredients assembled.Just need to clear my head a bit- I have another major commitment- to work on it.
> Young Selma has offered to sit for me so I can draw her, and I thought she might like to try this- she is quite a gifted artist herself but doing Business Studies and Law I think it is - so will be a real asset in the family business.


Yegads, Julie. People can be so nasty. Just not something else that you need to have to deal with. Hope it all gets settled quickly and also that all your house repairs get done so you can be more comfortable.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta. The weather seems to be settling down to a lovely sunny day about 72 degrees.  No cleaning today, just going to get grocery shopping done and then go down to their house and check the light at the time of the wedding tomorrow. Then Rehearsal.


Yay, for a sunny day. I know I am a bit late wishing you the best, but I'm sure your pictures will be wonderful and be treasured by the family!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to let you fine folks know about my latest pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-541876-1.html


These are so sweet JanetLee. I wish I knew someone with an AGdoll. They also look like they would be quick to make.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> In celebration of my recent arrival of the new 2.25mm circular.
> 
> 3/4 moon shot taken with my portable devices camera.
> 
> ...


Nice moon shot Karen. Glad you got your new needles and are already started on a new project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yegads, Julie. People can be so nasty. Just not something else that you need to have to deal with. Hope it all gets settled quickly and also that all your house repairs get done so you can be more comfortable.


It has been a tough week, Caryn- with one thing and another- but as I've been saying you just have to pick up sticks and carry on.
Nothing as yet about the house, other than that Uati came over in his new Van that was part of his payment, and dropped of the steel poles that have to be part of the scaffolding.
How is that growing little fellow of yours? All teeth maybe?

And Bev will be busy with the wedding!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a tough week, Caryn- with one thing and another- but as I've been saying you just have to pick up sticks and carry on.
> Nothing as yet about the house, other than that Uati came over in his new Van that was part of his payment, and dropped of the steel poles that have to be part of the scaffolding.
> How is that growing little fellow of yours? All teeth maybe?
> 
> And Bev will be busy with the wedding!


Hang in there Julie! As my Mom used to say, there are better days ahead!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Hang in there Julie! As my Mom used to say, there are better days ahead!


Mmmm, I always say, even in the nights when I struggle most to get through, that I have never lost hope that the light will Dawn. There is a lot going on- but you do, as you say, just have to hang in there. Not much knitting happening though!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

The leaves are just starting to bud on the trees and some green patches of plants are pushing up! Not much knitting getting done as we're preparing to have the laundry room floor tiled and the secondary bathroom renovated. We said we'd remove the baseboards and vinyl flooring in the laundry room. Big mistake! The vinyl has been down for 30 years this summer, I know it was time. The flooring comes off easily enough. But there was a fair bit of the backing left on the sub floor. And it has to come off. So I've been on my knees scraping the paper off. Some still doesn't want to come off. But I thought I would be smart today. I got out my clothes steamer and steamed the paper off! It worked quite well but I'm not done. We have to move the washer and dryer out into the garage tomorrow. And I'm sore in muscles I didn't even know I had... I'll be so happy when this is all done! 
Did I mention that the entire house is a disaster? The Dining Room has the ironing board and laundry products. The front closet is full of coats/jackets and shoes from the Laundry Room. The living room has the overflow coats and jackets. The "Guest bedroom" is full of linen, towels and bathroom products. Then the master bedroom has the suitcases out for an upcoming trip...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a tough week, Caryn- with one thing and another- but as I've been saying you just have to pick up sticks and carry on.
> Nothing as yet about the house, other than that Uati came over in his new Van that was part of his payment, and dropped of the steel poles that have to be part of the scaffolding.
> How is that growing little fellow of yours? All teeth maybe?
> 
> And Bev will be busy with the wedding!


You have a great attitude Julie. And yes, you guessed it about the puppy teeth! You should see all the little bite marks on my hands! He has a little play area and lots of toys, so that keeps him out of trouble. I've been trying to get more pictures of him, but he keeps wanting to eat the phone


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The leaves are just starting to bud on the trees and some green patches of plants are pushing up! Not much knitting getting done as we're preparing to have the laundry room floor tiled and the secondary bathroom renovated. We said we'd remove the baseboards and vinyl flooring in the laundry room. Big mistake! The vinyl has been down for 30 years this summer, I know it was time. The flooring comes off easily enough. But there was a fair bit of the backing left on the sub floor. And it has to come off. So I've been on my knees scraping the paper off. Some still doesn't want to come off. But I thought I would be smart today. I got out my clothes steamer and steamed the paper off! It worked quite well but I'm not done. We have to move the washer and dryer out into the garage tomorrow. And I'm sore in muscles I didn't even know I had... I'll be so happy when this is all done!
> Did I mention that the entire house is a disaster? The Dining Room has the ironing board and laundry products. The front closet is full of coats/jackets and shoes from the Laundry Room. The living room has the overflow coats and jackets. The "Guest bedroom" is full of linen, towels and bathroom products. Then the master bedroom has the suitcases out for an upcoming trip...


Vickie, that is quite the job you have undertaken. It is always chaotic when redoing the house, but just think of how great it will be when it is all done and you have that new flooring in. 
It is good that spring is showing up and at least you have that to cheer you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> These are so sweet JanetLee. I wish I knew someone with an AGdoll. They also look like they would be quick to make.


Thanks, Caryn. They took me about 8 hours each. And that included weaving in the ends and sewing on the buttons.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The leaves are just starting to bud on the trees and some green patches of plants are pushing up! Not much knitting getting done as we're preparing to have the laundry room floor tiled and the secondary bathroom renovated. We said we'd remove the baseboards and vinyl flooring in the laundry room. Big mistake! The vinyl has been down for 30 years this summer, I know it was time. The flooring comes off easily enough. But there was a fair bit of the backing left on the sub floor. And it has to come off. So I've been on my knees scraping the paper off. Some still doesn't want to come off. But I thought I would be smart today. I got out my clothes steamer and steamed the paper off! It worked quite well but I'm not done. We have to move the washer and dryer out into the garage tomorrow. And I'm sore in muscles I didn't even know I had... I'll be so happy when this is all done!
> Did I mention that the entire house is a disaster? The Dining Room has the ironing board and laundry products. The front closet is full of coats/jackets and shoes from the Laundry Room. The living room has the overflow coats and jackets. The "Guest bedroom" is full of linen, towels and bathroom products. Then the master bedroom has the suitcases out for an upcoming trip...


Goodness, what a mix up! Hopefully everything gets settled out eventually. I have used a putty knife and hammer to pull up old flooring. Like your idea better. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> You have a great attitude Julie. And yes, you guessed it about the puppy teeth! You should see all the little bite marks on my hands! He has a little play area and lots of toys, so that keeps him out of trouble. I've been trying to get more pictures of him, but he keeps wanting to eat the phone


This reminded me about a year ago playing with someone's young pup. Critter kept gnawing on my hands.

When asked by Mom where the pup's chew toy(s) were the owner pointed at me.
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It's done, it's done, it's done! I had a ton of fun and it went awesomely. Got plenty of great pics.

I will catch you all up later.

p56


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> You have a great attitude Julie. And yes, you guessed it about the puppy teeth! You should see all the little bite marks on my hands! He has a little play area and lots of toys, so that keeps him out of trouble. I've been trying to get more pictures of him, but he keeps wanting to eat the phone


Thanks Caryn! The chewing goes on forever it seems when you're in the middle of it! Be great when you can teach him not to eat the phone! I am tiring very quickly today- which is a nuisance- I finally solved the problem of what to eat for lunch, so should feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's done, it's done, it's done! I had a ton of fun and it went awesomely. Got plenty of great pics.
> 
> I will catch you all up later.
> 
> p56


That's great Bev! Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> It's done, it's done, it's done! I had a ton of fun and it went awesomely. Got plenty of great pics.
> 
> I will catch you all up later.
> 
> p56


Wonderful!!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> The leaves are just starting to bud on the trees and some green patches of plants are pushing up! Not much knitting getting done as we're preparing to have the laundry room floor tiled and the secondary bathroom renovated. We said we'd remove the baseboards and vinyl flooring in the laundry room. Big mistake! The vinyl has been down for 30 years this summer, I know it was time. The flooring comes off easily enough. But there was a fair bit of the backing left on the sub floor. And it has to come off. So I've been on my knees scraping the paper off. Some still doesn't want to come off. But I thought I would be smart today. I got out my clothes steamer and steamed the paper off! It worked quite well but I'm not done. We have to move the washer and dryer out into the garage tomorrow. And I'm sore in muscles I didn't even know I had... I'll be so happy when this is all done!
> Did I mention that the entire house is a disaster? The Dining Room has the ironing board and laundry products. The front closet is full of coats/jackets and shoes from the Laundry Room. The living room has the overflow coats and jackets. The "Guest bedroom" is full of linen, towels and bathroom products. Then the master bedroom has the suitcases out for an upcoming trip...


That's a lot of work. I'm not sure I would have thought of the steamer.....smart idea! I bet you will love it when all the work is behind you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It's done, it's done, it's done! I had a ton of fun and it went awesomely. Got plenty of great pics.
> 
> I will catch you all up later.
> 
> p56


And I imagine you did an incredible job!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

It seems I have missed lots of posts ,well not now as I have skimmed through.Best wishes to your pal ,Barbara .
Vicki ,renovating means general mess unfortunately .Seems to be like that for ages .
Linda,sure you will lick the garden into shape in double time .I did a small section on Friday but refuse to even try in this heat.
Julie,some people are just gross .Keep Ringo safe at all costs .I hope you manage to get the house jobs done at last .
I am still testing a piece for Toni and my 4th section of Kelsingra has to be on the back burner .
Good you are here again ,Jan .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> It seems I have missed lots of posts ,well not now as I have skimmed through.Best wishes to your pal ,Barbara .
> Vicki ,renovating means general mess unfortunately .Seems to be like that for ages .
> Linda,sure you will lick the garden into shape in double time .I did a small section on Friday but refuse to even try in this heat.
> Julie,some people are just gross .Keep Ringo safe at all costs .I hope you manage to get the house jobs done at last .
> ...


Ann- I have made a decision that if I have any qualms about Ringo's health I will ring 111 (our emergency#) and ask the police to help me get him to the vet for fear Hori may have poisoned him. I would not put it past him, frankly- Aaron is fairly certain that Hori is giving Bronx his dog food from a different dog sausage than the one he uses. And Anita's son (name not known) has seen Hori out prowling when he leaves for work at 5 a.m., taxi's although 24/7 are not reliable for transporting dogs, because so many drivers are from India and not the most helpful individuals I have encountered. On average they don't like having dogs in their vehicles. Hori has been seen prowling around my place when I am out- which is not right. I hope to talk with the Community Constable and the Housing New Zealand Case Manager for Hori's rental property on Tuesday- Monday of course (today) I have my Weaving class - so will be away.
I am taking a jar of my (excellent) Lemon Curd round to Shakila one day this week. And with luck Selma is coming to see me next weekend so I can start drawing her.
Wednesday is the AGM of the Seniors Club- locally- the one I was Treasurer for for about 2 and 1/2 years. I have agreed I will attend, although it makes the week very busy.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A bit drastic ,perhaps ,but if you put a muzzle on Ringo he won’t be able to eat anything bad .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A bit drastic ,perhaps ,but if you put a muzzle on Ringo he won't be able to eat anything bad .


I'll check with the Vets first see if they have a muzzle that would fit him- but knowing Hori he would probably claim I had done it because I know he is a menacing dog.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Enjoy your day. :sm02:


Thanks so much. It was tons of fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> In celebration of my recent arrival of the new 2.25mm circular.
> 
> 3/4 moon shot taken with my portable devices camera.
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Karen. How is your dad doing?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Why, thank you Linda. Mine is almost in remission. I see the rheumatologist mid June and am hoping I can get off the prednisone. I dropped to one mg earlier this week and don't have any rebound pain. ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yay, for a sunny day. I know I am a bit late wishing you the best, but IÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂm sure your pictures will be wonderful and be treasured by the family!


Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.

Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a tough week, Caryn- with one thing and another- but as I've been saying you just have to pick up sticks and carry on.
> Nothing as yet about the house, other than that Uati came over in his new Van that was part of his payment, and dropped of the steel poles that have to be part of the scaffolding.
> How is that growing little fellow of yours? All teeth maybe?
> 
> And Bev will be busy with the wedding!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> The leaves are just starting to bud on the trees and some green patches of plants are pushing up! Not much knitting getting done as we're preparing to have the laundry room floor tiled and the secondary bathroom renovated. We said we'd remove the baseboards and vinyl flooring in the laundry room. Big mistake! The vinyl has been down for 30 years this summer, I know it was time. The flooring comes off easily enough. But there was a fair bit of the backing left on the sub floor. And it has to come off. So I've been on my knees scraping the paper off. Some still doesn't want to come off. But I thought I would be smart today. I got out my clothes steamer and steamed the paper off! It worked quite well but I'm not done. We have to move the washer and dryer out into the garage tomorrow. And I'm sore in muscles I didn't even know I had... I'll be so happy when this is all done!
> Did I mention that the entire house is a disaster? The Dining Room has the ironing board and laundry products. The front closet is full of coats/jackets and shoes from the Laundry Room. The living room has the overflow coats and jackets. The "Guest bedroom" is full of linen, towels and bathroom products. Then the master bedroom has the suitcases out for an upcoming trip...


Wow, Vicki! Lots of work and clutter, but the final result will be wonderful, I'm sure. Be careful you don't overdo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> You have a great attitude Julie. And yes, you guessed it about the puppy teeth! You should see all the little bite marks on my hands! He has a little play area and lots of toys, so that keeps him out of trouble. I've been trying to get more pictures of him, but he keeps wanting to eat the phone


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Beautiful pics ,Bev .When my daughter was married the photographer advised against a pure white dress and was happy when it was a bit cloudy ,saves squinting and dazzle .I am sure the photos will be amazing .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Beautiful pics ,Bev .When my daughter was married the photographer advised against a pure white dress and was happy when it was a bit cloudy ,saves squinting and dazzle .I am sure the photos will be amazing .


Thanks so much, Ann. I am pleased with what I got. The key was taking MANY pics.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This reminded me about a year ago playing with someone's young pup. Critter kept gnawing on my hands.
> 
> When asked by Mom where the pup's chew toy(s) were the owner pointed at me.
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Exactly! :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's done, it's done, it's done! I had a ton of fun and it went awesomely. Got plenty of great pics.
> 
> I will catch you all up later.
> 
> p56


Excellent Bev! Glad it was fun for you as well as getting plenty of good pics!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! The chewing goes on forever it seems when you're in the middle of it! Be great when you can teach him not to eat the phone! I am tiring very quickly today- which is a nuisance- I finally solved the problem of what to eat for lunch, so should feel better soon.


Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie! 
Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


Great nature pictures Bev. Especially love the little squirrel and the angle of the bloodroot picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and am a day late in starting on clue 4. Will probably get started on it tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and am a day late in starting on clue 4. Will probably get started on it tomorrow, hopefully.


Caryn -- shawl is looking really good. The more I see of that gold yarn the better I'm liking it. At first wasn't "captured" by the color, but it is definitely growing on me. I suspect because it isn't a color I would normally wear. But when you see a larger expanse it is really quite beautiful -- of course, the design doesn't hurt at all either!!!!

Cute, cute puppy.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


Bev -- such wonderful captures of nature. All are wonderful, but the squirrel is really nicely composed. Glad the wedding went well. Keeping fingers crossed that this leads to more and more requests for your services!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- So saddened to hear of your current challenges. But thrilled to hear of your daughters' gestures, tentative though they may be. Protect your dear companion, Ringo and don't let the deviant fellow get you down. Don't give the bully the power. My money's on you!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's done, it's done, it's done! I had a ton of fun and it went awesomely. Got plenty of great pics.
> 
> I will catch you all up later.
> 
> p56


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ann- I have made a decision that if I have any qualms about Ringo's health I will ring 111 (our emergency#) and ask the police to help me get him to the vet for fear Hori may have poisoned him. I would not put it past him, frankly- Aaron is fairly certain that Hori is giving Bronx his dog food from a different dog sausage than the one he uses. And Anita's son (name not known) has seen Hori out prowling when he leaves for work at 5 a.m., taxi's although 24/7 are not reliable for transporting dogs, because so many drivers are from India and not the most helpful individuals I have encountered. On average they don't like having dogs in their vehicles. Hori has been seen prowling around my place when I am out- which is not right. I hope to talk with the Community Constable and the Housing New Zealand Case Manager for Hori's rental property on Tuesday- Monday of course (today) I have my Weaving class - so will be away.
> I am taking a jar of my (excellent) Lemon Curd round to Shakila one day this week. And with luck Selma is coming to see me next weekend so I can start drawing her.
> Wednesday is the AGM of the Seniors Club- locally- the one I was Treasurer for for about 2 and 1/2 years. I have agreed I will attend, although it makes the week very busy.


I find it difficult to believe people would act this way. I hope Ringo comes through this safely. I do not understand why they would not like well-trained dogs in their cars. Weird. Sorry this is happening.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


Bev, those are beautiful! Wow.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


Ah, so cute! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and am a day late in starting on clue 4. Will probably get started on it tomorrow, hopefully.


I am still loving this shawl!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I need some black beads to help accent the shawl and I can abscond cheerfully with it (I have 2 projects going... semiserious threat/promise :sm23: ).

One of the two is being worked with the new acquisition circular. Still have frequent nap attacks every 1.5 rows. Not on the 85% cotton project... I think the dark color currently in the phase before going to a lighter shade is responsible. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Nice shot, Karen. How is your dad doing?


Unfortunately not as sharp as I remember him pre-2016. I want the old Dad back but accept his being 6 years older than Grandpa Nansel as a milestone to the good. I have been driving dangerously since we've moved as I wasn't aware that he'd quit paying the car insurance. :sm06:

Now we have a newer vehicle AND car insurance! No driving like stolen vehicle (Melanie), but I have run at 70mph ... LEGALLY!

I don't want to go autobahn rates...but the cruise control works well (even has a cancel button for resetting to a slower speed)!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately not as sharp as I remember him pre-2016. I want the old Dad back but accept his being 6 years older than Grandpa Nansel as a milestone to the good. I have been driving dangerously since we've moved as I wasn't aware that he'd quit paying the car insurance. :sm06:
> 
> Now we have a newer vehicle AND car insurance! No driving like stolen vehicle (Melanie), but I have run at 70mph ... LEGALLY!
> 
> I don't want to go autobahn rates...but the cruise control works well (even has a cancel button for resetting to a slower speed)!


Good that you are getting control of loose ends -- and this one could have been catastrophic. I realize how hard it is to watch our parents diminishing. But we are both fortunate that we still have them with us to receive our love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


Thank you- yes I made simple sweetcorn fritters- with Besan (Chickpea flour) water, green peas, and a mountain of Jack Cheese- the batter is even better a day later.
He is such a lovely puppy! What age is he?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- So saddened to hear of your current challenges. But thrilled to hear of your daughters' gestures, tentative though they may be. Protect your dear companion, Ringo and don't let the deviant fellow get you down. Don't give the bully the power. My money's on you!!!


Thank you DeEtta- it is important that I mark my limits - boundaries- but I am not prepared to have it escalate into all out war. If necessary, perhaps mediation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I find it difficult to believe people would act this way. I hope Ringo comes through this safely. I do not understand why they would not like well-trained dogs in their cars. Weird. Sorry this is happening.


Thanks JanetLee.
He does leave quite a lot of fluff- Driving Miss Daisy is a franchise that works well, but they don't do it for emergency calls


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn,puppy is growing quickly and appears as big as fully grown Hector already .He is gorgeous .You are a very neat knitter and your Kelsingra is looking stunning .
Karen ,continue to enjoy your new needles .Sorry your dad has changed .It is hard to watch .
This is our third day of waking to blue skies .Not a lot getting done as it has been so hot .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


Great pictures! I have 2 and sometimes 3 Red Squirrels that visit daily.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


He's very cute!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and am a day late in starting on clue 4. Will probably get started on it tomorrow, hopefully.


It's lovely! Can't wait to see the finished shawl!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- shawl is looking really good. The more I see of that gold yarn the better I'm liking it. At first wasn't "captured" by the color, but it is definitely growing on me. I suspect because it isn't a color I would normally wear. But when you see a larger expanse it is really quite beautiful -- of course, the design doesn't hurt at all either!!!!
> 
> Cute, cute puppy.


Thank you DeEtta. I am not usually into yellows or golds either and have very few things of this color in my closet. I saw this yarn at my lys and it just jumped into my hands. It does seem to be working well with this pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am still loving this shawl!


Thanks JanetLee. And Lama Bear(puppy)is a cutie and fun to play with when he is busy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Now I need some black beads to help accent the shawl and I can abscond cheerfully with it (I have 2 projects going... semiserious threat/promise :sm23: ).
> 
> One of the two is being worked with the new acquisition circular. Still have frequent nap attacks every 1.5 rows. Not on the 85% cotton project... I think the dark color currently in the phase before going to a lighter shade is responsible. :sm24:


Black beads would have been a good choice! I do have beads in there, but they are also a gold color and blend in with the yarn - they do add some bling though.
Looking forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately not as sharp as I remember him pre-2016. I want the old Dad back but accept his being 6 years older than Grandpa Nansel as a milestone to the good. I have been driving dangerously since we've moved as I wasn't aware that he'd quit paying the car insurance. :sm06:
> 
> Now we have a newer vehicle AND car insurance! No driving like stolen vehicle (Melanie), but I have run at 70mph ... LEGALLY!
> 
> I don't want to go autobahn rates...but the cruise control works well (even has a cancel button for resetting to a slower speed)!


It is hard to see parents age, but as you say it is good that your dad is still with you and you can spend time with him. 
Wow, so glad you found out about not having car insurance and got it taken care of. Enjoy your new car too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- yes I made simple sweetcorn fritters- with Besan (Chickpea flour) water, green peas, and a mountain of Jack Cheese- the batter is even better a day later.
> He is such a lovely puppy! What age is he?


That sounds like a healthy meal. Lama Bear is about 14 weeks old.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Caryn,puppy is growing quickly and appears as big as fully grown Hector already .He is gorgeous .You are a very neat knitter and your Kelsingra is looking stunning .
> Karen ,continue to enjoy your new needles .Sorry your dad has changed .It is hard to watch .
> This is our third day of waking to blue skies .Not a lot getting done as it has been so hot .


Thanks Ann re: puppy and shawl. Puppy is growing fast. Last time he was at the vet he weighed 14 pounds, but I bet he is more than that now, as that was a couple of weeks ago. How much does Hector weigh? Our older Aussie weighs 55 pounds. 
Funny how the weather went from cold to hot without much of the in between - same here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's lovely! Can't wait to see the finished shawl!


Thank you Vickie. I am also anxious to see how this will grow! Two more clues to go


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn ,Hector is 7.5 Kg which is about 16 and half pounds .He is staying at a good steady weight .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That sounds like a healthy meal. Lama Bear is about 14 weeks old.


Not only healthy, but tasty too!
So Lama Bear has a lot of growing, and growing up to do! I am uncertain whether I would take on a young puppy- but hopefully I will have Ringo for many years yet. His 7th birthday is on the 25th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Caryn ,Hector is 7.5 Kg which is about 16 and half pounds .He is staying at a good steady weight .


At last weigh in Ringo was a bit overweight at 19 kg.- I think we are losing now- I can feel more back bone- his skin is very supple.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


Thanks, Caryn. Puppies are like boys always on the move.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and am a day late in starting on clue 4. Will probably get started on it tomorrow, hopefully.


Thanks for the comment on the nature pics, Caryn. Beautiful start on the Kelsingra. It's moving right along, isn't it? Love your color.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- such wonderful captures of nature. All are wonderful, but the squirrel is really nicely composed. Glad the wedding went well. Keeping fingers crossed that this leads to more and more requests for your services!!!!


Many thanks, DeEtta. My son is best friends with the groom. The groom wanted Tim to marry them. So Tim got a license on line and married them. He did an awesome job. Molly, Tim's wife, stepped in when the wedding planner bailed. Then I did the photography. Someone joked with us that we should set up a family business.  Tim and Molly invested great energy and time, and both are done with weddings for now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, those are beautiful! Wow.


Thanks so much, JanetLee. Much appreciated.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately not as sharp as I remember him pre-2016. I want the old Dad back but accept his being 6 years older than Grandpa Nansel as a milestone to the good. I have been driving dangerously since we've moved as I wasn't aware that he'd quit paying the car insurance. :sm06:
> 
> Now we have a newer vehicle AND car insurance! No driving like stolen vehicle (Melanie), but I have run at 70mph ... LEGALLY!
> 
> I don't want to go autobahn rates...but the cruise control works well (even has a cancel button for resetting to a slower speed)!


Oh, my, Karen. So glad you found out about the car insurance. It's hard to see our parents get older.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you DeEtta- it is important that I mark my limits - boundaries- but I am not prepared to have it escalate into all out war. If necessary, perhaps mediation.


My vote's on you also. Keep a cool head, but protect Ringo. Escalation is not a good direction. Is there a mediation service or will you have to go through the police?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Great pictures! I have 2 and sometimes 3 Red Squirrels that visit daily.


Thanks, Vicki.  Squirrels are fun to watch.  This little guy stayed in sight moving around and didn't run to hide till I moved to leave.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Many thanks, DeEtta. My son is best friends with the groom. The groom wanted Tim to marry them. So Tim got a license on line and married them. He did an awesome job. Molly, Tim's wife, stepped in when the wedding planner bailed. Then I did the photography. Someone joked with us that we should set up a family business.  Tim and Molly invested great energy and time, and both are done with weddings for now.


A true family affair accomplished with love! That will be a wonderful memory :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Vicki.  Squirrels are fun to watch.  This little guy stayed in sight moving around and didn't run to hide till I moved to leave.


I know it's bad, but we feed our squirrels. It's a trade off cause the 6 pairs of Cardinals are what we want but the squirrels are a side effect. The Red squirrels are a little skittish but there is one with a short tail who comes toward the deck when I open to the door to throw the peanuts out. We have a couple of Grey ones, one of which has a head tilt. And too many Black ones, many with various stages of hair loss from Mange?? But I have one very pitiful Black one. I'm not sure if he's been hit by a car or has a Neurological disease. He walks "sideways" and has trouble with his balance when he sits on his haunches to eat a peanut. He often falls over but is persistent and rights himself, adjusts his stance or will lean against a tree or bush. I make sure he gets fed and he doesn't take off when I go out to feed him. I don't get close...
We've also had a Chipmunk and the odd Raccoon and Rabbit. The birds do come to the feeders. Blue Jays, Gold Finches, Sparrows, Chickadees, Woodpeckers, and the odd unusual bird periodically. They do provide hours of watching enjoyment.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Great nature pictures Bev. Especially love the little squirrel and the angle of the bloodroot picture.


????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


So cute! And, Kelsingra is a beautiful pattern. Your's will be lovely.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


Great pictures, Bev. That little squirrel is so sweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I know it's bad, but we feed our squirrels. It's a trade off cause the 6 pairs of Cardinals are what we want but the squirrels are a side effect. The Red squirrels are a little skittish but there is one with a short tail who comes toward the deck when I open to the door to throw the peanuts out. We have a couple of Grey ones, one of which has a head tilt. And too many Black ones, many with various stages of hair loss from Mange?? But I have one very pitiful Black one. I'm not sure if he's been hit by a car or has a Neurological disease. He walks "sideways" and has trouble with his balance when he sits on his haunches to eat a peanut. He often falls over but is persistent and rights himself, adjusts his stance or will lean against a tree or bush. I make sure he gets fed and he doesn't take off when I go out to feed him. I don't get close...
> We've also had a Chipmunk and the odd Raccoon and Rabbit. The birds do come to the feeders. Blue Jays, Gold Finches, Sparrows, Chickadees, Woodpeckers, and the odd unusual bird periodically. They do provide hours of watching enjoyment.


Squirrels and birds are very entertaining to watch. We don't have squirrels here, nor Cardinals - drat! The hummingbirds came back about 2 or so weeks ago. And we have pretty raspberry colored finches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My vote's on you also. Keep a cool head, but protect Ringo. Escalation is not a good direction. Is there a mediation service or will you have to go through the police?


There is one through the Police Victim Support, I think, and definitely a Court one, but I do hope it does not need to get to that point.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq’s .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
> Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
> Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq's .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
> Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


Venting is good Ann- so sorry it was so hard for you. I've discovered what the chain saw next door at the back was doing- the Peach Trees are no longer.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
> Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
> Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq's .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
> Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


Why is it that just when you think you'll have a plan for a restful but productive weekend the world interferes with your plan? :sm16:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Venting is good Ann- so sorry it was so hard for you. I've discovered what the chain saw next door at the back was doing- the Peach Trees are no longer.


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Why is it that just when you think you'll have a plan for a restful but productive weekend the world interferes with your plan? :sm16:


Men do love their noisy power tools!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I know it's bad, but we feed our squirrels. It's a trade off cause the 6 pairs of Cardinals are what we want but the squirrels are a side effect. The Red squirrels are a little skittish but there is one with a short tail who comes toward the deck when I open to the door to throw the peanuts out. We have a couple of Grey ones, one of which has a head tilt. And too many Black ones, many with various stages of hair loss from Mange?? But I have one very pitiful Black one. I'm not sure if he's been hit by a car or has a Neurological disease. He walks "sideways" and has trouble with his balance when he sits on his haunches to eat a peanut. He often falls over but is persistent and rights himself, adjusts his stance or will lean against a tree or bush. I make sure he gets fed and he doesn't take off when I go out to feed him. I don't get close...
> We've also had a Chipmunk and the odd Raccoon and Rabbit. The birds do come to the feeders. Blue Jays, Gold Finches, Sparrows, Chickadees, Woodpeckers, and the odd unusual bird periodically. They do provide hours of watching enjoyment.


Poor little squirrel. He's lucky he has you to lookout after him. We have sparrows, cardinals, mourning doves, red winged blackbirds, bluejays, woodpeckers, some flickers that show up pretty regular. This year I have seen an Eastern Towhee and some rose breasted grosbeaks. We also have a cooper's hawk that swings by from time to time to catch a sparrow. We have only seen him catch one once, the rest of the times he comes up short.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ????????


Thanks so much, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
> Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
> Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq's .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
> Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


We bought some land out in the country. A long narrow strip and built the house in toward the back of the lot. Loved our quiet. Then a man with kids moved into the house next door and they set up the back half of their lot for motocross, complete with motorcycles and a track and small hills and jumps. Every Sat they were out there. Thank goodness they are grown and gone now. We have our quiet back.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Venting is good Ann- so sorry it was so hard for you. I've discovered what the chain saw next door at the back was doing- the Peach Trees are no longer.


Were they your peach trees???? I sure hope not.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Poor little squirrel. He's lucky he has you to lookout after him. We have sparrows, cardinals, mourning doves, red winged blackbirds, bluejays, woodpeckers, some flickers that show up pretty regular. This year I have seen an Eastern Towhee and some rose breasted grosbeaks. We also have a cooper's hawk that swings by from time to time to catch a sparrow. We have only seen him catch one once, the rest of the times he comes up short.


 We've also had a hawk come from time to time and taken a Mourning Dove or a Pigeon but probably 2 weeks ago I was in the kitchen and heard some awful noise outside. I went out to see what it was and just caught the end of a Kestrel killing a Pigeon. I stopped in my tracks and the Kestrel flew to the neighbour's roof. The Pigeon was dead so I slowly returned to the house to let the Kestrel have him. I returned about a half hour later and the Kestrel was gone but left the Pigeon. I'm never happy to see this but I know it's nature. I was hoping he would take the Pigeon...
Friday night we had a wind storm with winds high enough to have caused widespread power outages, roofs torn off/damaged, and trees toppled and even some very large trees uprooted. Our fence gate was "wind whipped" backwards and bent the latch bar. DH had to remove the bar to get the gate to close properly, then straitened the bar and reattached it. We're glad we didn't have more damage :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Were they your peach trees???? I sure hope not.


No, they were his side of the fence- I am not awfully fond of peaches- and they did make a mess- so not a problem, and more light on my path.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We've also had a hawk come from time to time and taken a Mourning Dove or a Pigeon but probably 2 weeks ago I was in the kitchen and heard some awful noise outside. I went out to see what it was and just caught the end of a Kestrel killing a Pigeon. I stopped in my tracks and the Kestrel flew to the neighbour's roof. The Pigeon was dead so I slowly returned to the house to let the Kestrel have him. I returned about a half hour later and the Kestrel was gone but left the Pigeon. I'm never happy to see this but I know it's nature. I was hoping he would take the Pigeon...
> Friday night we had a wind storm with winds high enough to have caused widespread power outages, roofs torn off/damaged, and trees toppled and even some very large trees uprooted. Our fence gate was "wind whipped" backwards and bent the latch bar. DH had to remove the bar to get the gate to close properly, then straitened the bar and reattached it. We're glad we didn't have more damage :sm16: :sm16:


Like a cat playing with a mouse, and walking away when it stops reacting.
Wind can do so much damage.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We've also had a hawk come from time to time and taken a Mourning Dove or a Pigeon but probably 2 weeks ago I was in the kitchen and heard some awful noise outside. I went out to see what it was and just caught the end of a Kestrel killing a Pigeon. I stopped in my tracks and the Kestrel flew to the neighbour's roof. The Pigeon was dead so I slowly returned to the house to let the Kestrel have him. I returned about a half hour later and the Kestrel was gone but left the Pigeon. I'm never happy to see this but I know it's nature. I was hoping he would take the Pigeon...
> Friday night we had a wind storm with winds high enough to have caused widespread power outages, roofs torn off/damaged, and trees toppled and even some very large trees uprooted. Our fence gate was "wind whipped" backwards and bent the latch bar. DH had to remove the bar to get the gate to close properly, then straitened the bar and reattached it. We're glad we didn't have more damage :sm16: :sm16:


I am glad you had no more damage either, Vicki. It sounds like it went worse for your neighbors.

Kestrels are beautiful birds. But it is a hawk. It's never a pleasure to be a witness.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, they were his side of the fence- I am not awfully fond of peaches- and they did make a mess- so not a problem, and more light on my path.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I know it's bad, but we feed our squirrels. It's a trade off cause the 6 pairs of Cardinals are what we want but the squirrels are a side effect. The Red squirrels are a little skittish but there is one with a short tail who comes toward the deck when I open to the door to throw the peanuts out. We have a couple of Grey ones, one of which has a head tilt. And too many Black ones, many with various stages of hair loss from Mange?? But I have one very pitiful Black one. I'm not sure if he's been hit by a car or has a Neurological disease. He walks "sideways" and has trouble with his balance when he sits on his haunches to eat a peanut. He often falls over but is persistent and rights himself, adjusts his stance or will lean against a tree or bush. I make sure he gets fed and he doesn't take off when I go out to feed him. I don't get close...
> We've also had a Chipmunk and the odd Raccoon and Rabbit. The birds do come to the feeders. Blue Jays, Gold Finches, Sparrows, Chickadees, Woodpeckers, and the odd unusual bird periodically. They do provide hours of watching enjoyment.


What a selection to watch! Back when we lived in Sultan I put out seeds for the birds. It was outside the dining room window. It was amazing the different type of birds that would show up. And oddly enough, there was a rat for a few days. CeCe started sitting in the window and scared him away!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
> Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
> Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq's .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
> Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


So sorry, Ann, that your peace and quiet was not so peaceful or quiet. Hopefully it will be good this weekend for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am officially too tired to do much this evening. Spend most of the day clearing out the south fence line, then pulling out the old fencing, mowing down the subsequent mess and then turning it over to DH to put the new wire up. The weather for me was perfect. Rather overcast and in the 60s. I could work in shirt sleeves, but needed gloves for handling the briers and barbed wire. Was just about finished and the sun came out hard and bright. In less than 30 minutes I had to head to the house because I could feel it burning my skin. DH is the sort to usually just turn brown in the sun. I turn red, and then the freckles! They need to get together and hold a tan party. :sm06:

Anyway, tired, but not sore from all the hard work. And this darn computer is acting up!

Have a beautiful day everyone. Times to turn this darn thing off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am officially too tired to do much this evening. Spend most of the day clearing out the south fence line, then pulling out the old fencing, mowing down the subsequent mess and then turning it over to DH to put the new wire up. The weather for me was perfect. Rather overcast and in the 60s. I could work in shirt sleeves, but needed gloves for handling the briers and barbed wire. Was just about finished and the sun came out hard and bright. In less than 30 minutes I had to head to the house because I could feel it burning my skin. DH is the sort to usually just turn brown in the sun. I turn red, and then the freckles! They need to get together and hold a tan party. :sm06:
> 
> Anyway, tired, but not sore from all the hard work. And this darn computer is acting up!
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone. Times to turn this darn thing off.


Hope you are getting a good rest, to recover from your exertions!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I am officially too tired to do much this evening. Spend most of the day clearing out the south fence line, then pulling out the old fencing, mowing down the subsequent mess and then turning it over to DH to put the new wire up. The weather for me was perfect. Rather overcast and in the 60s. I could work in shirt sleeves, but needed gloves for handling the briers and barbed wire. Was just about finished and the sun came out hard and bright. In less than 30 minutes I had to head to the house because I could feel it burning my skin. DH is the sort to usually just turn brown in the sun. I turn red, and then the freckles! They need to get together and hold a tan party. :sm06:
> 
> Anyway, tired, but not sore from all the hard work. And this darn computer is acting up!
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone. Times to turn this darn thing off.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I still have YET to learn how to teleport.

Just think how much everyone could save on technician cost if I could. I even know how to cook... exact meal would be up for discussion.

Any takers? :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I am officially too tired to do much this evening. Spend most of the day clearing out the south fence line, then pulling out the old fencing, mowing down the subsequent mess and then turning it over to DH to put the new wire up. The weather for me was perfect. Rather overcast and in the 60s. I could work in shirt sleeves, but needed gloves for handling the briers and barbed wire. Was just about finished and the sun came out hard and bright. In less than 30 minutes I had to head to the house because I could feel it burning my skin. DH is the sort to usually just turn brown in the sun. I turn red, and then the freckles! They need to get together and hold a tan party. :sm06:
> 
> Anyway, tired, but not sore from all the hard work. And this darn computer is acting up!
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone. Times to turn this darn thing off.


What a satisfying day!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I still have YET to learn how to teleport.
> 
> Just think how much everyone could save on technician cost if I could. I even know how to cook... exact meal would be up for discussion.
> 
> Any takers? :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are getting a good rest, to recover from your exertions!


Thank you, Julie. And then I sign on this morning and somehow I am not connected to the LP, _again_. Those darn Grimlins.

Woke up with a terrible sinus headache. Still feeling that but don't want to take any more medication. It will start to make me sluggish.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> What a satisfying day!


Yes, it was. Still need to take ending pictures though. Could not face walking down to the south fence one more time yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Julie. And then I sign on this morning and somehow I am not connected to the LP, _again_. Those darn Grimlins.
> 
> Woke up with a terrible sinus headache. Still feeling that but don't want to take any more medication. It will start to make me sluggish.


I have had to go searching for a number of my 'Watched Topics' lately- I go by the number showing at the top of the page.
Hope the headache has eased!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had to go searching for a number of my 'Watched Topics' lately- I go by the number showing at the top of the page.
> Hope the headache has eased!


Goodness, you are either up early or late!

It is a smidge better. About ready to go outside just because sometimes that helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Goodness, you are either up early or late!
> 
> It is a smidge better. About ready to go outside just because sometimes that helps.


Glad you are improving.

I was up late, and now I'm up early. Insomnia is a bore!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> The leaves are just starting to bud on the trees and some green patches of plants are pushing up! Not much knitting getting done as we're preparing to have the laundry room floor tiled and the secondary bathroom renovated. We said we'd remove the baseboards and vinyl flooring in the laundry room. Big mistake! The vinyl has been down for 30 years this summer, I know it was time. The flooring comes off easily enough. But there was a fair bit of the backing left on the sub floor. And it has to come off. So I've been on my knees scraping the paper off. Some still doesn't want to come off. But I thought I would be smart today. I got out my clothes steamer and steamed the paper off! It worked quite well but I'm not done. We have to move the washer and dryer out into the garage tomorrow. And I'm sore in muscles I didn't even know I had... I'll be so happy when this is all done!
> Did I mention that the entire house is a disaster? The Dining Room has the ironing board and laundry products. The front closet is full of coats/jackets and shoes from the Laundry Room. The living room has the overflow coats and jackets. The "Guest bedroom" is full of linen, towels and bathroom products. Then the master bedroom has the suitcases out for an upcoming trip...


Isn't amazing how one job creates havoc everywhere? Hope you are straight again soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> It seems I have missed lots of posts ,well not now as I have skimmed through.Best wishes to your pal ,Barbara .
> Vicki ,renovating means general mess unfortunately .Seems to be like that for ages .
> Linda,sure you will lick the garden into shape in double time .I did a small section on Friday but refuse to even try in this heat.
> Julie,some people are just gross .Keep Ringo safe at all costs .I hope you manage to get the house jobs done at last .
> ...


I'm just catching up here, Ann. I am getting on top of the garden and loving every moment outside. I've been going out early and late to get things done and resting in the afternoons. We had the pleasure of going to Weston Park on Monday where they had a really good plant fayre - got a couple of goodies and had a lovely walk through the woodland there, so plenty of shade. I've started bringing the dahlias out of the greenhouse - a little early and so a little risky, I know but I need the space for tomatoes and chillies.

Bev, I'm looking forward to hearing more about the wedding.

Hope your neighbourhood dispute is settling down, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


Lovely pics - especially nice to see the plants as I'm in full gardening mode at the moment. We've had a full week of beautiful weather - far warmer than we expect at this time of year - so I've been making the most of it. Temps got up to about 27*C on Monday (rare even for summer) but we are back to about 14*c today - quite a difference but lovely for working outside.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and am a day late in starting on clue 4. Will probably get started on it tomorrow, hopefully.


It looks lovely in gold, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately not as sharp as I remember him pre-2016. I want the old Dad back but accept his being 6 years older than Grandpa Nansel as a milestone to the good. I have been driving dangerously since we've moved as I wasn't aware that he'd quit paying the car insurance. :sm06:
> 
> Now we have a newer vehicle AND car insurance! No driving like stolen vehicle (Melanie), but I have run at 70mph ... LEGALLY!
> 
> I don't want to go autobahn rates...but the cruise control works well (even has a cancel button for resetting to a slower speed)!


Good that you can take control of all the important things, Karen. Take care.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Many thanks, DeEtta. My son is best friends with the groom. The groom wanted Tim to marry them. So Tim got a license on line and married them. He did an awesome job. Molly, Tim's wife, stepped in when the wedding planner bailed. Then I did the photography. Someone joked with us that we should set up a family business.  Tim and Molly invested great energy and time, and both are done with weddings for now.


How nice that it was a family affair.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
> Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
> Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq's .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
> Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


We've had so much bad weather I suppose everyone has rushed to get things done before the weather changes again. I didn't think Spring was a good time for pruning trees though. I don' mind people having bbqs and playing music if they remember that not everyone shares their taste and keep the noise down. Our neighbour is very good about telling us when then will be bbqing - usually for a family celebration so we at least have the chance to close some windows until they are done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We bought some land out in the country. A long narrow strip and built the house in toward the back of the lot. Loved our quiet. Then a man with kids moved into the house next door and they set up the back half of their lot for motocross, complete with motorcycles and a track and small hills and jumps. Every Sat they were out there. Thank goodness they are grown and gone now. We have our quiet back.


That sounds horrendous.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Bev, Barbara, and Linda for your kind comments about puppy and shawl

I empathize with you, Ann. I hate when there is so much noise pollution that one can’t even sit outdoors and enjoy the nature noises! 

Vickie, glad you are taking care of the squirrels on your property. We have lots of gray ones and the dogs love to watch them. I just don’t like them digging up the tulip bulbs or getting into the vegetable garden! Too bad you had damage from the windstorm, but glad it was easily repaired. 

JanetLee, hope you got some rest after all your hard work and are recovered from your headache. 

Linda, your gardening sounds like it is really going well. I am also spending lots of time outside, as the weather has been sunny and warm here too. I just planted lots of annuals - marigolds, petunias, and zinnia. The vegetable garden is doing great and I think I will be able to harvest lettuce and arugula for my salads!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am officially too tired to do much this evening. Spend most of the day clearing out the south fence line, then pulling out the old fencing, mowing down the subsequent mess and then turning it over to DH to put the new wire up. The weather for me was perfect. Rather overcast and in the 60s. I could work in shirt sleeves, but needed gloves for handling the briers and barbed wire. Was just about finished and the sun came out hard and bright. In less than 30 minutes I had to head to the house because I could feel it burning my skin. DH is the sort to usually just turn brown in the sun. I turn red, and then the freckles! They need to get together and hold a tan party. :sm06:
> 
> Anyway, tired, but not sore from all the hard work. And this darn computer is acting up!
> 
> Have a beautiful day everyone. Times to turn this darn thing off.


Sounds like a very satisfying day apart from the computer acting up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm just catching up here, Ann. I am getting on top of the garden and loving every moment outside. I've been going out early and late to get things done and resting in the afternoons. We had the pleasure of going to Weston Park on Monday where they had a really good plant fayre - got a couple of goodies and had a lovely walk through the woodland there, so plenty of shade. I've started bringing the dahlias out of the greenhouse - a little early and so a little risky, I know but I need the space for tomatoes and chillies.
> 
> Bev, I'm looking forward to hearing more about the wedding.
> 
> Hope your neighbourhood dispute is settling down, Julie.


I never did hear back from the Community Constable- however- Housing New Zealand has informed him that such behaviour could put his tenancy at risk. I am not initiating any contact. 
Thanks for asking.
Managed to work out a way of getting the very full recycling bin up the drive to the road, for the truck. Oddly enough I put the brakes on, on the stroller, lifted it forward, and dragged the bin- took about 15 minutes, but at least I now have a way to do it without skidding or slipping. Should work through the winter rains.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Bev, Barbara, and Linda for your kind comments about puppy and shawl
> 
> I empathize with you, Ann. I hate when there is so much noise pollution that one can't even sit outdoors and enjoy the nature noises!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are a little ahead of us, Caryn. I'm in the process of hardening off some annuals but it will be another couple of weeks before I plant them out . I plant those in containers which I can move around. My garden is very small really but packed with plants so every now and then I have to get in there and do some serious sorting out - splitting and moving plants or as has been the case this year just completely clearing one border and starting fresh.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never did hear back from the Community Constable- however- Housing New Zealand has informed him that such behaviour could put his tenancy at risk. I am not initiating any contact.
> Thanks for asking.
> Managed to work out a way of getting the very full recycling bin up the drive to the road, for the truck. Oddly enough I put the brakes on, on the stroller, lifted it forward, and dragged the bin- took about 15 minutes, but at least I now have a way to do it without skidding or slipping. Should work through the winter rains.


What is the old saying - something about necessity being the mother of invention, I think. Of necessity, I am in the one in our household who finds ways of breaking big jobs down to make them manageable. I get tired of waiting for Keith to get around to things so wait until he is out of the way and just get on with it. He looks at me as if I've got 2 heads sometimes when I tell him what I have done and how I have done it. I also have much better spacial awareness than him, as has our daughter, which is why there is so much role reversal in our house. He is a very good cook though and much better at food shopping which I hate. I hate most shopping to be honest unless yarn or plants are involved.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lovely pics - especially nice to see the plants as I'm in full gardening mode at the moment. We've had a full week of beautiful weather - far warmer than we expect at this time of year - so I've been making the most of it. Temps got up to about 27*C on Monday (rare even for summer) but we are back to about 14*c today - quite a difference but lovely for working outside.


THanks, Linda. When I get a chance, I will put some wedding pics up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Linda. When I get a chance, I will put some wedding pics up.


I think we will all look forward to that, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That sounds horrendous.


I remember being out in the garden a bit frustrated as they raced and I gardened.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never did hear back from the Community Constable- however- Housing New Zealand has informed him that such behaviour could put his tenancy at risk. I am not initiating any contact.
> Thanks for asking.
> Managed to work out a way of getting the very full recycling bin up the drive to the road, for the truck. Oddly enough I put the brakes on, on the stroller, lifted it forward, and dragged the bin- took about 15 minutes, but at least I now have a way to do it without skidding or slipping. Should work through the winter rains.


I hope that this is the end of your concern for Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What is the old saying - something about necessity being the mother of invention, I think. Of necessity, I am in the one in our household who finds ways of breaking big jobs down to make them manageable. I get tired of waiting for Keith to get around to things so wait until he is out of the way and just get on with it. He looks at me as if I've got 2 heads sometimes when I tell him what I have done and how I have done it. I also have much better spacial awareness than him, as has our daughter, which is why there is so much role reversal in our house. He is a very good cook though and much better at food shopping which I hate. I hate most shopping to be honest unless yarn or plants are involved.


To some extent it was like that with Fale and me. Except in the end he mostly took to his bed, which was not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I hope that this is the end of your concern for Ringo.


I will continue to be vigilant, though Bev!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Thank you Bev, Barbara, and Linda for your kind comments about puppy and shawl
> 
> I empathize with you, Ann. I hate when there is so much noise pollution that one can't even sit outdoors and enjoy the nature noises!
> 
> ...


Two tips about bulbs. You can plant the bulbs deeper and put chicken wire over and the bulbs will grow through. The other gardening tip is to wrap each individual bulb with a banana peel. It's supposed to work...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I hope that this is the end of your concern for Ringo.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We are in Memphis at the moment for the Blues Music Awards. It's 88 F and quite humid. The Roses are in full bloom and some on their second bloom! It is a feast for the eyes and the smell is heavenly! Have just come back to the hotel after a very satisfying meal of fried chicken, coleslaw, sweet tea and warm Pecan Pie!! Right now the trip was worth it!
While on our layover in Detroit a local High School Marching Band with dancers paraded through our terminal. Not sure if it was a flash mob but it certainly was a surprise!!
I finished scraping the paper backing from the laundry room floor yesterday before packing. This was the third pass and I have to say the clothing steamer was very effective! But my knees, back, shoulders and hands are paying the price! I won't volunteer to do this task again! And no knitting...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are in Memphis at the moment for the Blues Music Awards. It's 88 F and quite humid. The Roses are in full bloom and some on their second bloom! It is a feast for the eyes and the smell is heavenly! Have just come back to the hotel after a very satisfying meal of fried chicken, coleslaw, sweet tea and warm Pecan Pie!! Right now the trip was worth it!
> While on our layover in Detroit a local High School Marching Band with dancers paraded through our terminal. Not sure if it was a flash mob but it certainly was a surprise!!
> I finished scraping the paper backing from the laundry room floor yesterday before packing. This was the third pass and I have to say the clothing steamer was very effective! But my knees, back, shoulders and hands are paying the price! I won't volunteer to do this task again! And no knitting...


 :sm25: 
:sm24: Enjoy your time in Memphis!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are in Memphis at the moment for the Blues Music Awards. It's 88 F and quite humid. The Roses are in full bloom and some on their second bloom! It is a feast for the eyes and the smell is heavenly! Have just come back to the hotel after a very satisfying meal of fried chicken, coleslaw, sweet tea and warm Pecan Pie!! Right now the trip was worth it!
> While on our layover in Detroit a local High School Marching Band with dancers paraded through our terminal. Not sure if it was a flash mob but it certainly was a surprise!!
> I finished scraping the paper backing from the laundry room floor yesterday before packing. This was the third pass and I have to say the clothing steamer was very effective! But my knees, back, shoulders and hands are paying the price! I won't volunteer to do this task again! And no knitting...


At least on your trip you have time to recover. Have fun - well more fun as the fun seems to have already started. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like a very satisfying day apart from the computer acting up.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I forgot to add, it took me two hours to clear out the brush and pull out the old fence. You should have seen the look on DHs face when I went in and told him it was his turn! I told him I was very good at destruction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


What a lot of work this has been!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I forgot to add, it took me two hours to clear out the brush and pull out the old fence. You should have seen the look on DHs face when I went in and told him it was his turn! I told him I was very good at destruction!


Wow JanetLee. I'm almost done with tumbleweed removal -- think one more day should do it. You seem to get a lot more done than me -- fortunately, it isn't a competition, but I sure wish I had your stamina aka destructive powers. Well done indeed.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We've had so much bad weather I suppose everyone has rushed to get things done before the weather changes again. I didn't think Spring was a good time for pruning trees though. I don' mind people having bbqs and playing music if they remember that not everyone shares their taste and keep the noise down. Our neighbour is very good about telling us when then will be bbqing - usually for a family celebration so we at least have the chance to close some windows until they are done.


The family living on one side of my house have had terrible traumas of all sorts, the worst being their middle child dieing on Christmas Day from a drug overdose. So I have been trying to be patient and lenient about the loud music at night. Funny/ironic, they were quick to complain of my son playing drums in our garage with the large door closed if it went beyond 9 p.m. (even by 1 minute). But now the father cranks up his music (which I don't particularly enjoy) at night sometimes going on after 10 p.m. He is usually drunk about half way through and sometimes sings along with the music. It makes our neighborhood sound like a honky-tonk. Even with the windows closed, heating/air conditioning on, TV....the music echoes off the houses and sometimes makes the windows rattle. I've gone over there a couple of times and asked them to turn it down. They smile and say OK, but turn it back up after awhile. Really don't want to call the police, they are good people otherwise, but I often have to get up at 5 a.m. and really need to sleep at night. Wish I had some place to run away to.

So I think it's wonderful that your neighbor warns you ahead of time!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Two tips about bulbs. You can plant the bulbs deeper and put chicken wire over and the bulbs will grow through. The other gardening tip is to wrap each individual bulb with a banana peel. It's supposed to work...


I wondered about putting some sort of wire mesh over my bulbs in pots on my front porch. Some dog dug them completely up and made a terrible mess 3 times in 4 days. Naked bulbs all over....I think some of them have died from the abuse and exposure, but at least one Calla Lily is sprouting. In case anyone is wondering, I'm pretty sure it was a dog since a partial bone was left on top of one of the pots (the only one not dug up....go figure). When they are done blooming, I'll move them inside the garage for safe keeping. Next Spring I'll have to figure out a way to fasten wire mesh over the tops of the pots. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The family living on one side of my house have had terrible traumas of all sorts, the worst being their middle child dieing on Christmas Day from a drug overdose. So I have been trying to be patient and lenient about the loud music at night. Funny/ironic, they were quick to complain of my son playing drums in our garage with the large door closed if it went beyond 9 p.m. (even by 1 minute). But now the father cranks up his music (which I don't particularly enjoy) at night sometimes going on after 10 p.m. He is usually drunk about half way through and sometimes sings along with the music. It makes our neighborhood sound like a honky-tonk. Even with the windows closed, heating/air conditioning on, TV....the music echoes off the houses and sometimes makes the windows rattle. I've gone over there a couple of times and asked them to turn it down. They smile and say OK, but turn it back up after awhile. Really don't want to call the police, they are good people otherwise, but I often have to get up at 5 a.m. and really need to sleep at night. Wish I had some place to run away to.
> 
> So I think it's wonderful that your neighbor warns you ahead of time!


We have a non-police, Noise Control that you can ring- I think it's a good idea to have someone you can alert- no matter how justified the grieving that is not considerate.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a non-police, Noise Control that you can ring- I think it's a good idea to have someone you can alert- no matter how justified the grieving that is not considerate.


Wish we had something like that here, but I think that only is available in areas that have homeowner's associations (which we don't).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lot of work this has been!


And I still have the west fence line to do and it is over twice as long!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wow JanetLee. I'm almost done with tumbleweed removal -- think one more day should do it. You seem to get a lot more done than me -- fortunately, it isn't a competition, but I sure wish I had your stamina aka destructive powers. Well done indeed.


True, not a competition! I would not care to try to win. I know how wore out I am just from doing this amount.

Destruction is so much easier to do than re-construction. That is why I usually tear down and DH rebuilds or builds, depending on the project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Wish we had something like that here, but I think that only is available in areas that have homeowner's associations (which we don't).


It's City wide, country wide, here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And I still have the west fence line to do and it is over twice as long!


Goodness me!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am having to impatiently wait for the 16th before getting some of the pot/planters we need. 1 more soil type and a watering canister to haul around. Maybe that siphon hose to pump water where I want it?

I cannot bend over for over a minute without half drowning... main reason for siphon hose idea. Don't mind watering, just working on THIS years solution. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


Stop. You're making me tired... :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Stop. You're making me tired... :sm06: :sm06:


Me too. Sorry.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Me too. Sorry.


Don't be sorry. I'm in awe of your stamina and the extraordinary progress you have made. :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will continue to be vigilant, though Bev!


Oh, yes!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We are in Memphis at the moment for the Blues Music Awards. It's 88 F and quite humid. The Roses are in full bloom and some on their second bloom! It is a feast for the eyes and the smell is heavenly! Have just come back to the hotel after a very satisfying meal of fried chicken, coleslaw, sweet tea and warm Pecan Pie!! Right now the trip was worth it!
> While on our layover in Detroit a local High School Marching Band with dancers paraded through our terminal. Not sure if it was a flash mob but it certainly was a surprise!!
> I finished scraping the paper backing from the laundry room floor yesterday before packing. This was the third pass and I have to say the clothing steamer was very effective! But my knees, back, shoulders and hands are paying the price! I won't volunteer to do this task again! And no knitting...


Have fun!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did an excellent job, JanetLee. It's hard to believe the second photo of the fence corner is the same place.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I forgot to add, it took me two hours to clear out the brush and pull out the old fence. You should have seen the look on DHs face when I went in and told him it was his turn! I told him I was very good at destruction!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The family living on one side of my house have had terrible traumas of all sorts, the worst being their middle child dieing on Christmas Day from a drug overdose. So I have been trying to be patient and lenient about the loud music at night. Funny/ironic, they were quick to complain of my son playing drums in our garage with the large door closed if it went beyond 9 p.m. (even by 1 minute). But now the father cranks up his music (which I don't particularly enjoy) at night sometimes going on after 10 p.m. He is usually drunk about half way through and sometimes sings along with the music. It makes our neighborhood sound like a honky-tonk. Even with the windows closed, heating/air conditioning on, TV....the music echoes off the houses and sometimes makes the windows rattle. I've gone over there a couple of times and asked them to turn it down. They smile and say OK, but turn it back up after awhile. Really don't want to call the police, they are good people otherwise, but I often have to get up at 5 a.m. and really need to sleep at night. Wish I had some place to run away to.
> 
> So I think it's wonderful that your neighbor warns you ahead of time!


So sorry. It is very hard when the neighbors do not think of how it is for others. Especially when you have to get up early.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> And I still have the west fence line to do and it is over twice as long!


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


Fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up for a positive visit in Sept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up for a positive visit in Sept.


I'll have to save up hard- Ringo will need kenneling and there's the airfare and the Visa- because I won't have done NZ Citizenship by then.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


Positive thoughts, and huge hugs in abundance from here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> We've also had a hawk come from time to time and taken a Mourning Dove or a Pigeon but probably 2 weeks ago I was in the kitchen and heard some awful noise outside. I went out to see what it was and just caught the end of a Kestrel killing a Pigeon. I stopped in my tracks and the Kestrel flew to the neighbour's roof. The Pigeon was dead so I slowly returned to the house to let the Kestrel have him. I returned about a half hour later and the Kestrel was gone but left the Pigeon. I'm never happy to see this but I know it's nature. I was hoping he would take the Pigeon...
> Friday night we had a wind storm with winds high enough to have caused widespread power outages, roofs torn off/damaged, and trees toppled and even some very large trees uprooted. Our fence gate was "wind whipped" backwards and bent the latch bar. DH had to remove the bar to get the gate to close properly, then straitened the bar and reattached it. We're glad we didn't have more damage :sm16: :sm16:


It sounds like you were lucky jot to get more damage.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


What a huge difference! You are such a hard worker, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wow JanetLee. I'm almost done with tumbleweed removal -- think one more day should do it. You seem to get a lot more done than me -- fortunately, it isn't a competition, but I sure wish I had your stamina aka destructive powers. Well done indeed.


Tumbleweed removal must be tough work. We have a lot of tumbleweeds here. When a car hits one on the highway, they just explode. In one city, they gather them into a tumbleweed Santa to but at Christmas. Sounds rather gruesome to burn Santa.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Tumbleweed removal must be tough work. We have a lot of tumbleweeds here. When a car hits one on the highway, they just explode. In one city, they gather them into a tumbleweed Santa to but at Christmas. Sounds rather gruesome to burn Santa.


Tumbleweeds are one of Mother Nature's great successes. They grow, die back, become buffeted by the wind until their stem breaks off at ground level and then proceed to pushed in front of the wind until they run into some obstacle. As they tumble along they disperse their seeds which lay dormant until some moisture becomes available and then the cycle starts allover again. Here, in our desert area, you can find them stacking up against buildings, fences, other brush such as greasewood, etc. Generally, it isn't a problem except for the buildup against fences. What can easily happen is that the individual tumbleweeds become mashed together to form an almost impenetrable mass. Eventually, with strong enough winds that mass will "push" over a fence. So removing tumbleweeds from fences helps maintain our fences, but even more importantly reduces fire hazard. The dried up tumbleweeds will ignite easily. Again, in this area lightning strikes are a great risk. And once fire gets started, the wind will push the fire in exactly the same path the tumbleweeds took originally. So, every year I go through the effort to remove them not only to maintain my fence lines, but as a means of reducing potential fire hazards. This year, our area has already been declare a drought area; and we know that the risk of fire is extremely high.

In any case, I should be able to finish the chore tomorrow. Yesterday, a friend stopped by and we worked for about 3 hours until the wind came up and we had to stop. A lot of the local ranchers burn their fence lines in the late winter which gets rid of much of tumbleweeds, but I won't do that. Frankly, I'm just not confident enough to play with fire in that manner. And I don't have the physical resources to quickly put out a fire that might go out of control. Last spring & early summer, we got an inordinate amount of rain hence the severity of the problem today. So I can look forward to few tumbleweeds next year because our moisture levels are so radically reduced this year.

Got to run now; have people coming for breakfast in about 45 minutes. Better get things going now otherwise I'll be caught in my night clothes. Hoping I can spend some time knitting and enjoying KP really soon. Take care all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


It would be so wonderful for you to find out where Fale is. It's hard to understand what they keep the location from you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Tumbleweeds are one of Mother Nature's great successes. They grow, die back, become buffeted by the wind until their stem breaks off at ground level and then proceed to pushed in front of the wind until they run into some obstacle. As they tumble along they disperse their seeds which lay dormant until some moisture becomes available and then the cycle starts allover again. Here, in our desert area, you can find them stacking up against buildings, fences, other brush such as greasewood, etc. Generally, it isn't a problem except for the buildup against fences. What can easily happen is that the individual tumbleweeds become mashed together to form an almost impenetrable mass. Eventually, with strong enough winds that mass will "push" over a fence. So removing tumbleweeds from fences helps maintain our fences, but even more importantly reduces fire hazard. The dried up tumbleweeds will ignite easily. Again, in this area lightning strikes are a great risk. And once fire gets started, the wind will push the fire in exactly the same path the tumbleweeds took originally. So, every year I go through the effort to remove them not only to maintain my fence lines, but as a means of reducing potential fire hazards. This year, our area has already been declare a drought area; and we know that the risk of fire is extremely high.
> 
> In any case, I should be able to finish the chore tomorrow. Yesterday, a friend stopped by and we worked for about 3 hours until the wind came up and we had to stop. A lot of the local ranchers burn their fence lines in the late winter which gets rid of much of tumbleweeds, but I won't do that. Frankly, I'm just not confident enough to play with fire in that manner. And I don't have the physical resources to quickly put out a fire that might go out of control. Last spring & early summer, we got an inordinate amount of rain hence the severity of the problem today. So I can look forward to few tumbleweeds next year because our moisture levels are so radically reduced this year.
> 
> Got to run now; have people coming for breakfast in about 45 minutes. Better get things going now otherwise I'll be caught in my night clothes. Hoping I can spend some time knitting and enjoying KP really soon. Take care all.


I would be afraid to try the burn route as well. Have a good breakfast! Sounds like you need one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I got an interesting email on Ravelry from a man with Project Amigo searching for people to knit squares that are then shipped off to make into blankets for the poor in Mexico. My first thought was “I would love to do that”. But his message is set up that I can’t reply to it. Did any of you get this message, too? There are so many scams out there that I’m concerned about jumping in. I do have a lot of bits and bobs of yarn that I could use up for a good cause.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Tumbleweeds are one of Mother Nature's great successes. They grow, die back, become buffeted by the wind until their stem breaks off at ground level and then proceed to pushed in front of the wind until they run into some obstacle. As they tumble along they disperse their seeds which lay dormant until some moisture becomes available and then the cycle starts allover again. Here, in our desert area, you can find them stacking up against buildings, fences, other brush such as greasewood, etc. Generally, it isn't a problem except for the buildup against fences. What can easily happen is that the individual tumbleweeds become mashed together to form an almost impenetrable mass. Eventually, with strong enough winds that mass will "push" over a fence. So removing tumbleweeds from fences helps maintain our fences, but even more importantly reduces fire hazard. The dried up tumbleweeds will ignite easily. Again, in this area lightning strikes are a great risk. And once fire gets started, the wind will push the fire in exactly the same path the tumbleweeds took originally. So, every year I go through the effort to remove them not only to maintain my fence lines, but as a means of reducing potential fire hazards. This year, our area has already been declare a drought area; and we know that the risk of fire is extremely high.
> 
> In any case, I should be able to finish the chore tomorrow. Yesterday, a friend stopped by and we worked for about 3 hours until the wind came up and we had to stop. A lot of the local ranchers burn their fence lines in the late winter which gets rid of much of tumbleweeds, but I won't do that. Frankly, I'm just not confident enough to play with fire in that manner. And I don't have the physical resources to quickly put out a fire that might go out of control. Last spring & early summer, we got an inordinate amount of rain hence the severity of the problem today. So I can look forward to few tumbleweeds next year because our moisture levels are so radically reduced this year.
> 
> Got to run now; have people coming for breakfast in about 45 minutes. Better get things going now otherwise I'll be caught in my night clothes. Hoping I can spend some time knitting and enjoying KP really soon. Take care all.


Wow, I never imagined that tumble weeds could push over fences. Really sounds like an excellent idea to take care of them before they become fire hazards. I bet breakfast was amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Positive thoughts, and huge hugs in abundance from here :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks ever so, Vickie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It would be so wonderful for you to find out where Fale is. It's hard to understand what they keep the location from you.


I reckon it's because they know what they are doing is at least, morally wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have completed the purple Kimono and two pairs of Ugg Boots- the link to the topic is :

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html

Thought I had run out of yarn and would have to bring in a second colour- but by chance found a ball at the bottom of a basket!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did an excellent job, JanetLee. It's hard to believe the second photo of the fence corner is the same place.


Thanks. That is why I put them next to each other. The comparison surprised me. Definitely a different look.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


Sounds like it could be an interesting visit. Hope the cooking lesson goes well. Understand about "cultivating" someone. Hope it works.

Hope the September trip happens.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What a huge difference! You are such a hard worker, JanetLee.


Thanks, Barbara. And it was good that it was a cloudy day and I didn't need to be concerned about too much sun.

And of course, it is good that DH was home to put the wire up for me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tumbleweeds are one of Mother Nature's great successes. They grow, die back, become buffeted by the wind until their stem breaks off at ground level and then proceed to pushed in front of the wind until they run into some obstacle. As they tumble along they disperse their seeds which lay dormant until some moisture becomes available and then the cycle starts allover again. Here, in our desert area, you can find them stacking up against buildings, fences, other brush such as greasewood, etc. Generally, it isn't a problem except for the buildup against fences. What can easily happen is that the individual tumbleweeds become mashed together to form an almost impenetrable mass. Eventually, with strong enough winds that mass will "push" over a fence. So removing tumbleweeds from fences helps maintain our fences, but even more importantly reduces fire hazard. The dried up tumbleweeds will ignite easily. Again, in this area lightning strikes are a great risk. And once fire gets started, the wind will push the fire in exactly the same path the tumbleweeds took originally. So, every year I go through the effort to remove them not only to maintain my fence lines, but as a means of reducing potential fire hazards. This year, our area has already been declare a drought area; and we know that the risk of fire is extremely high.
> 
> In any case, I should be able to finish the chore tomorrow. Yesterday, a friend stopped by and we worked for about 3 hours until the wind came up and we had to stop. A lot of the local ranchers burn their fence lines in the late winter which gets rid of much of tumbleweeds, but I won't do that. Frankly, I'm just not confident enough to play with fire in that manner. And I don't have the physical resources to quickly put out a fire that might go out of control. Last spring & early summer, we got an inordinate amount of rain hence the severity of the problem today. So I can look forward to few tumbleweeds next year because our moisture levels are so radically reduced this year.
> 
> Got to run now; have people coming for breakfast in about 45 minutes. Better get things going now otherwise I'll be caught in my night clothes. Hoping I can spend some time knitting and enjoying KP really soon. Take care all.


I remember back in Misery growing up, when it was time to burn out the fence lines you always got a team together to keep the fire under control. And hoped that it did not turn windy on the day that was picked. Everyone would go from farm to farm to get them all done. Lots of pot luck meals.

Hope your breakfast went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like it could be an interesting visit. Hope the cooking lesson goes well. Understand about "cultivating" someone. Hope it works.
> 
> Hope the September trip happens.


I have yet to hear from her today- will see what happens- meantime I am resting in between tidying up, and making the odd, business phone call. 
It was my goal to be able to see him for his 75th- I hope it does work out!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have completed the purple Kimono and two pairs of Ugg Boots- the link to the topic is :
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> Thought I had run out of yarn and would have to bring in a second colour- but by chance found a ball at the bottom of a basket!


The kimono and boots are excellent, Julie. So cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The kimono and boots are excellent, Julie. So cute.


Thank you Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have completed the purple Kimono and two pairs of Ugg Boots- the link to the topic is :
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> Thought I had run out of yarn and would have to bring in a second colour- but by chance found a ball at the bottom of a basket!


They are so sweet and the little boots look so tiny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They are so sweet and the little boots look so tiny.


Thank you Barbara! they are quite small!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some great pics, Bev. Glad the wedding went well.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Caryn. It was beautiful. It was a bit cloudy during the wedding, but most everyone is squinting in the pics. I will put some up later.
> 
> Here are some pics from my latest walk in the woods.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pic, Caryn. Amy's Emma, whom we help watch during the week, does not seem to be chewing on us so much now. She had obedience class last night and Amy and my SIL stopped by here afterwards. Emma and Leo had a good play together. They seem to do much better when playing inside it seems to get too rough outside and it is much better when confined to playing together inside.

We are starting classes with Leo next week. It seemed easiest to start at the beginning although he has some of the basic commands, like sit and come.

Sue



sisu said:


> Hope you got in a good lunch and felt refreshed Julie!
> Here is a pic of puppy playing ball outside. A bit blurry as he was running.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It can be hard sometimes finding peace and quiet outside on a weekend. Mind you my weekends seem to be be busy at present. This afternoon Paul and I are going up to Jennifer's. I will spend the night so she and I can go to a garden club plant sale in the morning. She had a plan for the morning that I heard about from Paul. She wanted to take me kayaking. Maybe in my younger days I would have been willing, but after my drop attack in the fall, it didn't seem a good idea. It was a nice thought on her part. I said I would be quite happy to stay on land and knit whilst watching her. We shall see. Then in the afternoon she and I will drive down to Kat's and go with them down to Amy's, where we have all been invited. Heather is the one who won't make it as her niece is graduating from college.

Sue


annweb170 said:


> Going to have a moan .This weekend has been a Bank Holiday and the weather has been wonderful.Friday some of the locals employed a tree surgeon so all day the motorised cutters were going while they tamed the bushes and trees .
> Sat was far too hot for me to do any outside work so I thought a lazy day in the garden was on the cards .Pressure washers ,more tree cutters ,power tools and lawn mowers all being operated together with one particular neighbour washing cars ,moving them about and banging the doors .
> Surely they will all be ready for a rest .Well,yes,now loud music and the dreadful smell of bbq's .Why do they need to have the bass so loud I wonder .
> Sorry folks ,now it is off my chest ! I think I will look for a property in the middle of the country .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After getting behind with my Kelsingra, I am finally back on track. Just past the halfway point.

I am also working on Olwen, and on track with it.

My knitting time is a little shorter at present as I am also working on the garden. My goal is to finish by the end of the month and then enjoy it over the summer. There is still much to be done, but I am being realistic and leaving more for another year.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After getting behind with my Kelsingra, I am finally back on track. Just past the halfway point.
> 
> I am also working on Olwen, and on track with it.
> 
> ...


Superb work, as always Sue. 
That is interesting that the puppies are too rough when playing outside. 
Trying to get a bit of gardening done too. In between Autumn showers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never did hear back from the Community Constable- however- Housing New Zealand has informed him that such behaviour could put his tenancy at risk. I am not initiating any contact.
> Thanks for asking.
> Managed to work out a way of getting the very full recycling bin up the drive to the road, for the truck. Oddly enough I put the brakes on, on the stroller, lifted it forward, and dragged the bin- took about 15 minutes, but at least I now have a way to do it without skidding or slipping. Should work through the winter rains.


Glad to hear at least something is being done to help stop the neighbors irresponsible behavior. Hope Ringo and you will be safe now. Also, that seems like a great solution you came up with for getting your recycling bin safely moved!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Two tips about bulbs. You can plant the bulbs deeper and put chicken wire over and the bulbs will grow through. The other gardening tip is to wrap each individual bulb with a banana peel. It's supposed to work...


Thank you for the tips Vickie. I have heard about the chicken wire, but never about banana peel. Will have to give it a try. I have used blood meal, which worked somewhat, but forgot to use it this year.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We are in Memphis at the moment for the Blues Music Awards. It's 88 F and quite humid. The Roses are in full bloom and some on their second bloom! It is a feast for the eyes and the smell is heavenly! Have just come back to the hotel after a very satisfying meal of fried chicken, coleslaw, sweet tea and warm Pecan Pie!! Right now the trip was worth it!
> While on our layover in Detroit a local High School Marching Band with dancers paraded through our terminal. Not sure if it was a flash mob but it certainly was a surprise!!
> I finished scraping the paper backing from the laundry room floor yesterday before packing. This was the third pass and I have to say the clothing steamer was very effective! But my knees, back, shoulders and hands are paying the price! I won't volunteer to do this task again! And no knitting...


This sounds like a wonderful trip and certainly a great help with recovery from that daunting task!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


Wow, JanetLee. That is a huge amount of work you have done, and it sure looks fantastic now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The family living on one side of my house have had terrible traumas of all sorts, the worst being their middle child dieing on Christmas Day from a drug overdose. So I have been trying to be patient and lenient about the loud music at night. Funny/ironic, they were quick to complain of my son playing drums in our garage with the large door closed if it went beyond 9 p.m. (even by 1 minute). But now the father cranks up his music (which I don't particularly enjoy) at night sometimes going on after 10 p.m. He is usually drunk about half way through and sometimes sings along with the music. It makes our neighborhood sound like a honky-tonk. Even with the windows closed, heating/air conditioning on, TV....the music echoes off the houses and sometimes makes the windows rattle. I've gone over there a couple of times and asked them to turn it down. They smile and say OK, but turn it back up after awhile. Really don't want to call the police, they are good people otherwise, but I often have to get up at 5 a.m. and really need to sleep at night. Wish I had some place to run away to.
> 
> So I think it's wonderful that your neighbor warns you ahead of time!


Horrible situation Joyce. That really is disrespectful of them even with all the bad times they have been through. I hope you can find a solution. Maybe you could meet with other neighbors that are also bothered and decide what to do as a neighborhood.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be grateful for some positive thinking- I have traced two of Onosa'i's girlfriends (Onosa'i is the nephew that died in 2013 when I last saw Fale) one is supposed to be coming tomorrow afternoon (Friday) so I can give her a cooking lesson- with Mother's Day Sunday she wants to make something special for her elderly mother- I do find this one a bit abrasive- she is very negative about Ringo- but it is worth trying to 'cultivate' her if she can find out where Fale is. The other I am far more hopeful she does not try to reorganise me, and is generally just much more positive about me. She is talking of possibly traveling to Australia together, maybe later this year- I have suggested it would be good to be there for his 75th birthday, in September.


Good luck with these efforts to win them over Julie! Sure hope something good comes of your efforts.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tumbleweeds are one of Mother Nature's great successes. They grow, die back, become buffeted by the wind until their stem breaks off at ground level and then proceed to pushed in front of the wind until they run into some obstacle. As they tumble along they disperse their seeds which lay dormant until some moisture becomes available and then the cycle starts allover again. Here, in our desert area, you can find them stacking up against buildings, fences, other brush such as greasewood, etc. Generally, it isn't a problem except for the buildup against fences. What can easily happen is that the individual tumbleweeds become mashed together to form an almost impenetrable mass. Eventually, with strong enough winds that mass will "push" over a fence. So removing tumbleweeds from fences helps maintain our fences, but even more importantly reduces fire hazard. The dried up tumbleweeds will ignite easily. Again, in this area lightning strikes are a great risk. And once fire gets started, the wind will push the fire in exactly the same path the tumbleweeds took originally. So, every year I go through the effort to remove them not only to maintain my fence lines, but as a means of reducing potential fire hazards. This year, our area has already been declare a drought area; and we know that the risk of fire is extremely high.
> 
> In any case, I should be able to finish the chore tomorrow. Yesterday, a friend stopped by and we worked for about 3 hours until the wind came up and we had to stop. A lot of the local ranchers burn their fence lines in the late winter which gets rid of much of tumbleweeds, but I won't do that. Frankly, I'm just not confident enough to play with fire in that manner. And I don't have the physical resources to quickly put out a fire that might go out of control. Last spring & early summer, we got an inordinate amount of rain hence the severity of the problem today. So I can look forward to few tumbleweeds next year because our moisture levels are so radically reduced this year.
> 
> Got to run now; have people coming for breakfast in about 45 minutes. Better get things going now otherwise I'll be caught in my night clothes. Hoping I can spend some time knitting and enjoying KP really soon. Take care all.


Interesting description of tumbleweed. I have never seen it in person, only in old cowboy movies on tv Sure sounds like you have to keep up with it though to keep I from being a danger. Hope you enjoyed you breakfast!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have completed the purple Kimono and two pairs of Ugg Boots- the link to the topic is :
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542921-1.html
> 
> Thought I had run out of yarn and would have to bring in a second colour- but by chance found a ball at the bottom of a basket!


Those are adorable, Julie. Love the little little ugg boots


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad to hear at least something is being done to help stop the neighbors irresponsible behavior. Hope Ringo and you will be safe now. Also, that seems like a great solution you came up with for getting your recycling bin safely moved!


Thank you Caryn! It was a relief that the woman had spoken so firmly to him. I usually go out now when I can see they are out in their van, not wanting to initiate any contact!
Took a while to get up the drive with it, but the good thing is it will work when it is raining!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Good luck with these efforts to win them over Julie! Sure hope something good comes of your efforts.


I do hope something eventuates! The cooking lesson did not happen, no phone call, nothing, and I don't like her enough to do anything about it, despite all. One good thing, if I am in Australia and on my own, but armed with the address, I do now know which of the Authorities may help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those are adorable, Julie. Love the little little ugg boots


Thanks Caryn! They are fun, aren't they!?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cute pic, Caryn. Amy's Emma, whom we help watch during the week, does not seem to be chewing on us so much now. She had obedience class last night and Amy and my SIL stopped by here afterwards. Emma and Leo had a good play together. They seem to do much better when playing inside it seems to get too rough outside and it is much better when confined to playing together inside.
> 
> We are starting classes with Leo next week. It seemed easiest to start at the beginning although he has some of the basic commands, like sit and come.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. It's great that Emma is chewing less and so great that both dogs can rest together- cute pic. Lama Bear( the pup) really bothers our older dog, who is 11 years old. He bites him and the runs circles around him and barks like crazy. The older dog is very tolerant, but I get worried he is getting hurt and I separate them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After getting behind with my Kelsingra, I am finally back on track. Just past the halfway point.
> 
> I am also working on Olwen, and on track with it.
> 
> ...


Nice progress on your Kelsingra, Sue. The Olwen is really pretty too. Who is the designer on that one?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is Julie Harris of Watercolours and Lace.

Sue


sisu said:


> Nice progress on your Kelsingra, Sue. The Olwen is really pretty too. Who is the designer on that one?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cute pic, Caryn. Amy's Emma, whom we help watch during the week, does not seem to be chewing on us so much now. She had obedience class last night and Amy and my SIL stopped by here afterwards. Emma and Leo had a good play together. They seem to do much better when playing inside it seems to get too rough outside and it is much better when confined to playing together inside.
> 
> We are starting classes with Leo next week. It seemed easiest to start at the beginning although he has some of the basic commands, like sit and come.
> 
> Sue


Ah, so cute, Sue. .. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After getting behind with my Kelsingra, I am finally back on track. Just past the halfway point.
> 
> I am also working on Olwen, and on track with it.
> 
> ...


Oh my, really like the first one best! Both look great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, JanetLee. That is a huge amount of work you have done, and it sure looks fantastic now!


Thank you, Caryn. Tomorrow is a mowing day for the yard. And then company coming over in the afternoon for lasagne, etc. So no fence cleaning tomorrow!

Still have the west fence to do.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

britgirl said:


> After getting behind with my Kelsingra, I am finally back on track. Just past the halfway point.
> 
> I am also working on Olwen, and on track with it.
> 
> ...


Both are lovely! Love the colour of the second shawl 
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Good luck with these efforts to win them over Julie! Sure hope something good comes of your efforts.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee ,what are you doing tomorrow ?Lots of weeds need attacking in my garden and it will be a lot easier than dealing with all the fencing and weeding there !
Vicki ,enjoy the music and good luck on the improvements .
Joyce ,drink can be a very distruptive influence on people .Hope you manage to get some peace .
Sue ,I have a cousin called Olwen and the yarn looks very similar to one I used when I started Toni’s test but then I changed my mind .
Caryn,sure pup is even bigger and still boisterous .
Julie,going to Australia will be a target for you .I do hope it works out .
Bev,looking forward to seeing the wedding .It will give me some ideas for my GS when he is ‘doing’my Sons wedding in June .I am helping .I know absolutely nothing about the actual taking of a photograph but can get the right people in the right place ,I hope .
De Etta ,working for 3 hours each seems a long time to be gardening .I manage about 30minutes and then rest .You people in America are fortunate in having large expanses of land although not so fortunate when keeping that same land in order .
I finished Toni’s test last night and have submitted all the details so now to try to get on with the wrap I am trying to have ready for the wedding .Kelsingra is off limits at the moment .
Hope all are well and happy .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,what are you doing tomorrow ?Lots of weeds need attacking in my garden and it will be a lot easier than dealing with all the fencing and weeding there !
> Vicki ,enjoy the music and good luck on the improvements .
> Joyce ,drink can be a very distruptive influence on people .Hope you manage to get some peace .
> Sue ,I have a cousin called Olwen and the yarn looks very similar to one I used when I started Toni's test but then I changed my mind .
> ...


Thank you! I've eaten some wonderful fried chicken and heavenly biscuits (without the sausage gravy...), sweet tea and red beans and rice and peach cobbler, pecan pie to die for... And the Bobby Blue Bland tribute evening was outstanding!!! The weather is hot and humid and my hair is BIG!! What's not to like
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,what are you doing tomorrow ?Lots of weeds need attacking in my garden and it will be a lot easier than dealing with all the fencing and weeding there !
> Vicki ,enjoy the music and good luck on the improvements .
> Joyce ,drink can be a very distruptive influence on people .Hope you manage to get some peace .
> Sue ,I have a cousin called Olwen and the yarn looks very similar to one I used when I started Toni's test but then I changed my mind .
> ...


Thanks Ann!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,what are you doing tomorrow ?Lots of weeds need attacking in my garden and it will be a lot easier than dealing with all the fencing and weeding there !
> Vicki ,enjoy the music and good luck on the improvements .
> Joyce ,drink can be a very distruptive influence on people .Hope you manage to get some peace .
> Sue ,I have a cousin called Olwen and the yarn looks very similar to one I used when I started Toni's test but then I changed my mind .
> ...


Ann, and I will bet your garden smells lovely with all your flowers! I am finished with the mowing I will be doing today. We have company coming over in a couple hours so need to unwind just a bit.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you! I've eaten some wonderful fried chicken and heavenly biscuits (without the sausage gravy...), sweet tea and red beans and rice and peach cobbler, pecan pie to die for... And the Bobby Blue Bland tribute evening was outstanding!!! The weather is hot and humid and my hair is BIG!! What's not to like
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


What is not to like is that we are not there with you! The food sounds delicious. And so does the music.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly). 

Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.

Having finished blocking this shawl, I started a major demolition. Literally, 50 years ago, I knitted (yep, a long, long time ago) a coverlet for a guest bed. This coverlet was done in stripes of dark green and purple -- yep definitely late 1960's colors. In any case, this coverlet was made with some wool I got at the Pendleton Woolen Mills mill end store which was not far from where I lived during school. I loved going there and shopping -- may just be one of the major reasons that I became addicted to yarn at such a tender, young age. In any case, the coverlet was made of cables and lace, has been in constant use in the intervening years, was left in the car for a number of summers and became somewhat sun bleached -- not to mention acquiring a few holes in and there where it had been abused being used as a protector around furniture during moves. By rights, I should have thanked it for its years of service and gave it a graceful burial, but....... Instead I tore it apart yesterday and have wound all that gorgeous worsted weight yarn into balls to make a big batch of dryer balls. They may not last another 50 years, but I'll bet they see me through to the end and I don't have to part with an old friend. I'm amazed at the quality of the yarn after all these years. It is butter soft. Yes, it could use a good soak, but the yarn itself is still fine. For those of you in the US, you've probably seen blankets and clothing on sale from Pendleton -- that is the same company that this wool is from. Their products are expensive, but the quality of the wool is really good.

I remember visiting the mill end store as a great sensual adventure. Imagine yourself entering a huge open area in a warehouse where two very long walls were lined with wooden bins of approximately 4 feet x 4 feet from floor to ceiling or up at least to 6 feet. Inside these wooden bins where huge hanks of skeins tied together because they were the same dye lot. At that time, the going rate was $.10 an ounce. So what you did was collect as many skeins as you wanted and they weighed it at the register and calculated the price. Then when you got home, it was hours of time to wind the skeins into cakes or roll them into balls -- but that was part of the fun (note: didn't have a swift or a ball winder at that time). 

In the center of the room, they had table height bins where there were specialty yarns -- some under their labels and some imported from other mills. So you would find mohair and high-end synthetics there as well as sock yarn. The outer wall bins were primarily worsted weight, but some of it was finer yarn: fingering and what we called then Sport weight. 

Pendleton has closed it's mill that was located in that location, but there is still what they call a mill end store. However, it doesn't have the raw wool -- now everything is already skeined and banded and most of it is yarn that can be found in other stores. Now mind you it is still a great place to go, but it just isn't what lives in my memory and what I'd love to find again.

I guess someone pulled the stopper out of my typing fingers and they are running amuck. In any case, I wanted to share a couple of pictures of the shawl and tell you about the woolen mills. And I was also pleased to discover, that my knitting was really good way back then. I was impressed. It isn't often you get to compare what you are doing now with a long time ago.

Lastly, for those of you in the U.S. sending you Best Wishes on a Wonderful Mother's Day (Sunday the 13th). I think the English Mother's day is at a different time, but Best Wishes to all of you Mothers too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


It is Mothers' Day for me and Ros too.

Glad you've just been occupied- the shawl looks delicious.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Some great pics, Bev. Glad the wedding went well.
> 
> Sue


Thanks so much, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It can be hard sometimes finding peace and quiet outside on a weekend. Mind you my weekends seem to be be busy at present. This afternoon Paul and I are going up to Jennifer's. I will spend the night so she and I can go to a garden club plant sale in the morning. She had a plan for the morning that I heard about from Paul. She wanted to take me kayaking. Maybe in my younger days I would have been willing, but after my drop attack in the fall, it didn't seem a good idea. It was a nice thought on her part. I said I would be quite happy to stay on land and knit whilst watching her. We shall see. Then in the afternoon she and I will drive down to Kat's and go with them down to Amy's, where we have all been invited. Heather is the one who won't make it as her niece is graduating from college.
> 
> Sue


Hope you had a good day with Jennifer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> After getting behind with my Kelsingra, I am finally back on track. Just past the halfway point.
> 
> I am also working on Olwen, and on track with it.
> 
> ...


Both look great, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope something eventuates! The cooking lesson did not happen, no phone call, nothing, and I don't like her enough to do anything about it, despite all. One good thing, if I am in Australia and on my own, but armed with the address, I do now know which of the Authorities may help.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


Love this, DeEtta. Of course, you did great work back then!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Mothers' Day for me and Ros too.
> 
> Glad you've just been occupied- the shawl looks delicious.


Happy Mother's Day all!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


Well done with the shawl! Isn't wonderful when quality holds up? Not the throw away culture adopted by many today...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Mother's Day all!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to do this 'border' doing the grandmother potholder pattern or is this a square/rectangle only? I can see doing the k2tog, O2, k2tog in increasing/decreasing intervals for the mesh work. Mock cable for the other pattern?

This may be another variety for my temporarily suspended black and white project. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Mother's Day all!


 :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope all mothers have a fantastic day wherever they live .
De Etta ,that is the first shawl designed by Dee which I managed to make .Your version is beautiful.I know others find her patterns easy and I THINK I know where I was not getting it .I shall have to visit one of her patterns again .
Trying to shrink a pair of jeans for Jenny .I put them on a very hot wash and they need hanging out .Having her to stay is not proving a nuisance ........YET !


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Would it be possible to do this 'border' doing the grandmother potholder pattern or is this a square/rectangle only? I can see doing the k2tog, O2, k2tog in increasing/decreasing intervals for the mesh work. Mock cable for the other pattern?
> 
> This may be another variety for my temporarily suspended black and white project. :sm24:


Karen -- I don't see why not. The "lace/cable pattern" is a constant and the shawl does it increasing elsewhere away from the pattern. Basically, the pattern is a cable pattern with panels on either side which are done with decrease 1, yo combos -- following SSK on the right side and K2T on the left. That pattern could easily be inserted anywhere where there is a stockinette face. I guess that means that the "grandmother potholder" pattern would have to be modified to be a stockinette face rather than a garter stitch. Why not give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope something eventuates! The cooking lesson did not happen, no phone call, nothing, and I don't like her enough to do anything about it, despite all. One good thing, if I am in Australia and on my own, but armed with the address, I do now know which of the Authorities may help.


That is a shame that she didn't show and didn't even call! Good you have an address in Australia and know which authorities can possibly help.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is Julie Harris of Watercolours and Lace.
> 
> Sue


I will have to look her up. That is a pretty pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Caryn. Tomorrow is a mowing day for the yard. And then company coming over in the afternoon for lasagne, etc. So no fence cleaning tomorrow!
> 
> Still have the west fence to do.


Hope you enjoyed your break and your lasagna!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee ,what are you doing tomorrow ?Lots of weeds need attacking in my garden and it will be a lot easier than dealing with all the fencing and weeding there !
> Vicki ,enjoy the music and good luck on the improvements .
> Joyce ,drink can be a very distruptive influence on people .Hope you manage to get some peace .
> Sue ,I have a cousin called Olwen and the yarn looks very similar to one I used when I started Toni's test but then I changed my mind .
> ...


Ann, would live to see your wrap. When is the wedding?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you! I've eaten some wonderful fried chicken and heavenly biscuits (without the sausage gravy...), sweet tea and red beans and rice and peach cobbler, pecan pie to die for... And the Bobby Blue Bland tribute evening was outstanding!!! The weather is hot and humid and my hair is BIG!! What's not to like
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Yumm! What a fun time- all sounds good to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is a shame that she didn't show and didn't even call! Good you have an address in Australia and know which authorities can possibly help.


It is still not certain, Caryn, but Rotorua did come, and I showed her how to make Lasagne- we scoffed a large plateful each before she left, and I think I may take a large portion down to weaving.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


I do know Pendleton wools and have bought clothes from them over the years. I really enjoyed hearing about the mill- what a great memory for you! And what a great idea to save the wool from that special blanket and repurpose it. 
Love the looks of your warm and comfy shawl-the color and design!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn the wedding is June 30th but this wrap keeps being put down and little progress is happening .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is still not certain, Caryn, but Rotorua did come, and I showed her how to make Lasagne- we scoffed a large plateful each before she left, and I think I may take a large portion down to weaving.


Oh wonderful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Caryn the wedding is June 30th but this wrap keeps being put down and little progress is happening .


I'm sure you will get it done since there is good motivation. A June wedding is so lovely.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope all are having a great Mother’s Day. I am too far to be with my mom or daughter. I did give and get nice cards. And now I am enjoying a pizza with my husband and I will have time to do some knitting later. Oh, and I went to a couple of local yarn stores on a yarn crawl yesterday and picked up a few lovelies. Will have to get pictures to show later.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.

Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.

Vickie - You are quite the gadabout. :-D Enjoy your stay at the festival.

Bev - so glad the wedding was a success!

JanetLee - the fence does look so much better. A lot of work. If you get bored, I have a five acre plot... See the photos below for the task, lol!

Joyce - try code enforcement at your local (city, county) government offices. They might be able to help with noise issues.


DH and I went up to our lot at the airpark this weekend. Our flight instructor was going to be in town so we took advantage and got some blade balancing (routine maintenance) and some recurrent training. DH and I drove up in the motorcoach (I drove up in the pick up truck) and the instructor came by in his coach and trailer (he travels teaching and performing maintenance) which we parked on the lot. Saturday was flight day. I did my first approach and landing on our property. The guys went out Saturday night to an pinball / arcade game place for some play time. I stayed in the coach, managing to get a bit of knitting done, spending my first evening on the lot. I took a few pics of a magnificent sunset. The sunset was much prettier than my photo. 

Hope all the moms had a nice Mothers Day today.

Melanie

.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, that is a beautiful shawl! Love the way the color turned out.

I have three Pendleton Wool blankets. And I love them! The is an outlet store here in Washington on the way to Richmond where DH has a store he is currently working with. Every now and again he will stop in and see what they have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Mother's Day all!


And from me also! Of course it is late in the day here and a lot of folks are already on Monday! Such is life in the American NW!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you enjoyed your break and your lasagna!


Thanks! The lasagna was delicious! We add a lot of garlic and the couple that was visiting love it also! And then don't forget the garlic bread! Yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photographs!

Today was not a _boring_ day. First I went for an almost 3 hour hike. Came home, had breakfast. Then went out to the veggie garden and planted some more corn, beans, cantaloupe, cucumbers and zucchini, oh and some lettuce. And then pulled the weeds/grass out of the fence line around the garden. This lasted until almost noon, Another almost three hours. Then there is a horse person who lives about 1/2 mile from us that we get horse manure from. Picked up five pickup truck loads and spread it over the lower field by hand. And then came in, had a show and left over lasagna! Yes, a little tired, but not crisped by the sun because I was using a SPF 30 and then put on a long sleeved white tee shirt to help keep the sun off. DH definitely was on the receiving end of too much sun. But he is the sort that browns quickly.

I think tomorrow will be a quite day unless I am too distracted by the remaining fence line in the garden that needs clearing or the road bank that needs mowing. Or the fence line on the north side that needs to be put up or the fence line on the west side that needs to be pulled out, cleaned and level the ground and the new fence put in. Sounds like a lot of fence work! But everyone knows the saying "good fences make for good neighbors".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I like #2 photos colors. I have yet to see the registration paperwork for the caravan.

By the way --> The Dodge Caravan has a maximum speed of 120mph. How am I going to see a higher speed without borrowing someone else's vehicle? :sm23:


MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie! I am fairly sure the hard word from Housing NZ has brought him back in line. Aaron next door is putting his dog under the house at night, which may have solved the other half of the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful photographs!
> 
> Today was not a _boring_ day. First I went for an almost 3 hour hike. Came home, had breakfast. Then went out to the veggie garden and planted some more corn, beans, cantaloupe, cucumbers and zucchini, oh and some lettuce. And then pulled the weeds/grass out of the fence line around the garden. This lasted until almost noon, Another almost three hours. Then there is a horse person who lives about 1/2 mile from us that we get horse manure from. Picked up five pickup truck loads and spread it over the lower field by hand. And then came in, had a show and left over lasagna! Yes, a little tired, but not crisped by the sun because I was using a SPF 30 and then put on a long sleeved white tee shirt to help keep the sun off. DH definitely was on the receiving end of too much sun. But he is the sort that browns quickly.
> 
> I think tomorrow will be a quite day unless I am too distracted by the remaining fence line in the garden that needs clearing or the road bank that needs mowing. Or the fence line on the north side that needs to be put up or the fence line on the west side that needs to be pulled out, cleaned and level the ground and the new fence put in. Sounds like a lot of fence work! But everyone knows the saying "good fences make for good neighbors".


Especially when that neighbour has pigs.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


Loved your story about Pendletons, last week I scored an absolutely fabulous plaid 'throw' at one of our re-stores, am certain it's fairly new, and ever so soft. Think it is intended as a sofa throw, but I use it as a 'shawl'. I looked up similar on line and they retail for about $200.00. I paid $9.99 and will treasure it for years.

Would have loved to gone to your lovely yarn shop!!!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Wendy ,good to see you and happy for you getting a bargain .
Melanie ,so exciting ! Lots of many happy times ahead me thinks .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


 Melanie, the sky and property looks outstanding! And good to get the maintenance done before flying season. Oops, sorry, forgot you lived in a 12 month flying season part of the world!! 
DH has gotten all his maintenance done on the Glider. He and a crew made a new instrument panel for his new instruments and has installed it. I sewed a new headrest cover and have two "pockets" to make for each side of the cockpit. And I need to repair his wing covers...
We should be home for a bit but the renovations start this morning and I haven't unpacked from the Memphis trip :sm16: :sm16: 
And I hope to eat some knitting very soon...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful photographs!
> 
> Today was not a _boring_ day. First I went for an almost 3 hour hike. Came home, had breakfast. Then went out to the veggie garden and planted some more corn, beans, cantaloupe, cucumbers and zucchini, oh and some lettuce. And then pulled the weeds/grass out of the fence line around the garden. This lasted until almost noon, Another almost three hours. Then there is a horse person who lives about 1/2 mile from us that we get horse manure from. Picked up five pickup truck loads and spread it over the lower field by hand. And then came in, had a show and left over lasagna! Yes, a little tired, but not crisped by the sun because I was using a SPF 30 and then put on a long sleeved white tee shirt to help keep the sun off. DH definitely was on the receiving end of too much sun. But he is the sort that browns quickly.
> 
> I think tomorrow will be a quite day unless I am too distracted by the remaining fence line in the garden that needs clearing or the road bank that needs mowing. Or the fence line on the north side that needs to be put up or the fence line on the west side that needs to be pulled out, cleaned and level the ground and the new fence put in. Sounds like a lot of fence work! But everyone knows the saying "good fences make for good neighbors".


JanetLee, as my Mom would say, "The world wasn't created in one day". The work will still be there the next day. But WOW, you put me to shame!! You have incredible stamina. And all that work really is satisfying and it shows that the work has been done
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I like #2 photos colors. I have yet to see the registration paperwork for the caravan.
> 
> By the way --> The Dodge Caravan has a maximum speed of 120mph. How am I going to see a higher speed without borrowing someone else's vehicle? :sm23:


If you can get up to 120 mph in a Dodge Caravan, that will be a miracle! And unless you live close to the Bonneville Salt Flats, where were you planning to do this exciting test drive? (We all need some advance warning....) :sm01:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I like #2 photos colors. I have yet to see the registration paperwork for the caravan.
> 
> By the way --> The Dodge Caravan has a maximum speed of 120mph. How am I going to see a higher speed without borrowing someone else's vehicle? :sm23:


 :sm02: hee hee! I can go a bit faster. 120 is comfortable in mine - the suspension is superb so the car feels quite manageable. Although having driven on the highways in your part of the country I can say that I would not try speeding there. I-65 was like driving on cobbles, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie, the sky and property looks outstanding! And good to get the maintenance done before flying season. Oops, sorry, forgot you lived in a 12 month flying season part of the world!!
> DH has gotten all his maintenance done on the Glider. He and a crew made a new instrument panel for his new instruments and has installed it. I sewed a new headrest cover and have two "pockets" to make for each side of the cockpit. And I need to repair his wing covers...
> We should be home for a bit but the renovations start this morning and I haven't unpacked from the Memphis trip :sm16: :sm16:
> And I hope to eat some knitting very soon...


I've made a few things for the cockpit too. Even sold a couple. DH wanted me to do the ship cover but I balked - too many curved seams and weird angles. Kudos to you for the wing covers - lots of work there, those wings are loooooong.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

For you flower people. I think it is related to the gardenia but this one is much larger - about 8" across. From a flowering tree. Very fragrant. And lots of them so not an exotic.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Melanie -- exotic or not, that is one lovely flower. I bet it reeks of a lovely, heavy scent. All this talk of speed makes me feel a bit conservative, dare I say older and staid?????

Just finished up the tumbleweed project. Now on to general yard cleanup, weed spraying, and normal maintenance kind of stuff which given my druthers wouldn't be normal at all or even periodic. I'd prefer to knit.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> For you flower people. I think it is related to the gardenia but this one is much larger - about 8" across. From a flowering tree. Very fragrant. And lots of them so not an exotic.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- exotic or not, that is one lovely flower. I bet it reeks of a lovely, heavy scent. All this talk of speed makes me feel a bit conservative, dare I say older and staid?????
> 
> Just finished up the tumbleweed project. Now on to general yard cleanup, weed spraying, and normal maintenance kind of stuff which given my druthers wouldn't be normal at all or even periodic. I'd prefer to knit.


Now that I'm back home for a bit I've surveyed the garden. My 2 White Azalea bushes are in full bloom as well as the Pink Bleeding Hearts, the Blue Forget Me Nots from my MIL's garden and the Serviceberry Bush is covered in white blossoms. I've pick up a lot of chewed off branches of my Austrian Pine tree. And the Purple Vinca vine is starting to bloom as well. Some of the Ferns that self spored are coming up. The Crabapple is leafing out and the Violets are greening up...
It's good to be home and see some garden progress. And the work needed to be done :sm19:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


Lovely pics, Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I like #2 photos colors. I have yet to see the registration paperwork for the caravan.
> 
> By the way --> The Dodge Caravan has a maximum speed of 120mph. How am I going to see a higher speed without borrowing someone else's vehicle? :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm06: :sm24: :sm24: I chose not to be present at this experiment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wendyacz said:


> Loved your story about Pendletons, last week I scored an absolutely fabulous plaid 'throw' at one of our re-stores, am certain it's fairly new, and ever so soft. Think it is intended as a sofa throw, but I use it as a 'shawl'. I looked up similar on line and they retail for about $200.00. I paid $9.99 and will treasure it for years.
> 
> Would have loved to gone to your lovely yarn shop!!!


Sounds like a wonderful find, Wendy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> And I hope to eat some knitting very soon...


Is this what you meant to say, Vicki??? Sounds like a very full list.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> For you flower people. I think it is related to the gardenia but this one is much larger - about 8" across. From a flowering tree. Very fragrant. And lots of them so not an exotic.


Beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, it's time to get some wedding pics up. I had a blast and I hope I got some good ones for them.  My biggest problem is that I cannot upload my edited pics. So, I will have to pic some good ones.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Is this what you meant to say, Vicki??? Sounds like a very full list.


No, I won't "eat" the knitting. Meant to say I'll get to the knitting :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Well, it's time to get some wedding pics up. I had a blast and I hope I got some good ones for them.  My biggest problem is that I cannot upload my edited pics. So, I will have to pic some good ones.


Just beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


You really captured the emotions and the love...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Just beautiful pictures!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> You really captured the emotions and the love...


agreed.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


Nice pics. 6 BOYS WOWOWOWOW
What does  mean ?TY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Nice pics. 6 BOYS WOWOWOWOW
> What does  mean ?TY


A smile, I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Just beautiful pictures!!!!


Thanks so much, Vickie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Nice pics. 6 BOYS WOWOWOWOW
> What does  mean ?TY


Thanks, Lee.  old fashioned smiley face-eyes and a big smile.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


Nice that you had some flying time and at your very own lot! The sunset pictures are beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful photographs!
> 
> Today was not a _boring_ day. First I went for an almost 3 hour hike. Came home, had breakfast. Then went out to the veggie garden and planted some more corn, beans, cantaloupe, cucumbers and zucchini, oh and some lettuce. And then pulled the weeds/grass out of the fence line around the garden. This lasted until almost noon, Another almost three hours. Then there is a horse person who lives about 1/2 mile from us that we get horse manure from. Picked up five pickup truck loads and spread it over the lower field by hand. And then came in, had a show and left over lasagna! Yes, a little tired, but not crisped by the sun because I was using a SPF 30 and then put on a long sleeved white tee shirt to help keep the sun off. DH definitely was on the receiving end of too much sun. But he is the sort that browns quickly.
> 
> I think tomorrow will be a quite day unless I am too distracted by the remaining fence line in the garden that needs clearing or the road bank that needs mowing. Or the fence line on the north side that needs to be put up or the fence line on the west side that needs to be pulled out, cleaned and level the ground and the new fence put in. Sounds like a lot of fence work! But everyone knows the saying "good fences make for good neighbors".


I don't think you ever have boring days! Your veggie garden seems like it is going to be wonderful. I still have to get my cucumbers, tomatoes, green beans, pumpkins and squash in. Maybe tomorrow. I don't put in half as much as you though!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> For you flower people. I think it is related to the gardenia but this one is much larger - about 8" across. From a flowering tree. Very fragrant. And lots of them so not an exotic.


Beautiful flower. It almost looks waxy. I just picked a bunch of roses and they are making my room where I knit smell wonderful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Now that I'm back home for a bit I've surveyed the garden. My 2 White Azalea bushes are in full bloom as well as the Pink Bleeding Hearts, the Blue Forget Me Nots from my MIL's garden and the Serviceberry Bush is covered in white blossoms. I've pick up a lot of chewed off branches of my Austrian Pine tree. And the Purple Vinca vine is starting to bloom as well. Some of the Ferns that self spored are coming up. The Crabapple is leafing out and the Violets are greening up...
> It's good to be home and see some garden progress. And the work needed to be done :sm19:


Your flower garden sounds like it it gorgeous. I love his time of year!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


What wonderful pictures Bev. You definitely nailed it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> What wonderful pictures Bev. You definitely nailed it!


Thanks so much,Caryn. It was fun, but I'm glad it is done.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


Wonderful pictures, Bev. They made a good choice. I like that you have "people" pictures -0- people being themselves rather than people attempting to be composed statutes. You've captured the essence of the event and then shared it with us. I know that they will look at your pictures for years and fondly remember the time when.... What a terrific job, you've done. Of course, I want to see more, but that is just my insatiable appetite expressing itself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melanie! I am fairly sure the hard word from Housing NZ has brought him back in line. Aaron next door is putting his dog under the house at night, which may have solved the other half of the problem.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when that neighbour has pigs.


Oh my, that made me laugh! But not to the neighbor who has to put up with the pig smell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melanie! I am fairly sure the hard word from Housing NZ has brought him back in line. Aaron next door is putting his dog under the house at night, which may have solved the other half of the problem.


Sadly I spoke too soon- I am bringing the police in now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that made me laugh! But not to the neighbor who has to put up with the pig smell.


 :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, as my Mom would say, "The world wasn't created in one day". The work will still be there the next day. But WOW, you put me to shame!! You have incredible stamina. And all that work really is satisfying and it shows that the work has been done
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, Vickie. I just happen to be that person who once they get started, doesn't want to stop. I did take breaks in-between each different project though. Plus today all I did was about an hour of mowing on the south road bank. Too hot too quick!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> For you flower people. I think it is related to the gardenia but this one is much larger - about 8" across. From a flowering tree. Very fragrant. And lots of them so not an exotic.


Oh my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- exotic or not, that is one lovely flower. I bet it reeks of a lovely, heavy scent. All this talk of speed makes me feel a bit conservative, dare I say older and staid?????
> 
> Just finished up the tumbleweed project. Now on to general yard cleanup, weed spraying, and normal maintenance kind of stuff which given my druthers wouldn't be normal at all or even periodic. I'd prefer to knit.


Just out of curiosity, what do you do with the tumbleweeds?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Now that I'm back home for a bit I've surveyed the garden. My 2 White Azalea bushes are in full bloom as well as the Pink Bleeding Hearts, the Blue Forget Me Nots from my MIL's garden and the Serviceberry Bush is covered in white blossoms. I've pick up a lot of chewed off branches of my Austrian Pine tree. And the Purple Vinca vine is starting to bloom as well. Some of the Ferns that self spored are coming up. The Crabapple is leafing out and the Violets are greening up...
> It's good to be home and see some garden progress. And the work needed to be done :sm19:


Pictures, please.......


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


Bev, lovely photographs! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> I don't think you ever have boring days! Your veggie garden seems like it is going to be wonderful. I still have to get my cucumbers, tomatoes, green beans, pumpkins and squash in. Maybe tomorrow. I don't put in half as much as you though!


We just do a little bit of several different things. We are hoping to have enough of some to trade with the egg lady! She is looking forward to the fresh veggies also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly I spoke too soon- I am bringing the police in now.


I am so sorry to hear that. I really don't like it when things have deteriorated to that extent. But you have to what what is needed to keep you and Ringo safe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful pictures, Bev. They made a good choice. I like that you have "people" pictures -0- people being themselves rather than people attempting to be composed statutes. You've captured the essence of the event and then shared it with us. I know that they will look at your pictures for years and fondly remember the time when.... What a terrific job, you've done. Of course, I want to see more, but that is just my insatiable appetite expressing itself.


Thanks so very much, DeEtta, for your lovely words.  I like capturing who they are. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly I spoke too soon- I am bringing the police in now.


Oh, Julie, I am so sorry. I hope something can be done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, lovely photographs! :sm24:


Thanks so much, JanetLee.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you do with the tumbleweeds?


We have a large'ish gravel pit on the north end of the property that we use for all biodegradeable refuse. I put the tumbleweeds in there, pitching them from the back of a pickup into huge mounds. Then Mother Nature mats some down into a compact layer and for the rest she picks them up with our "from the South" prevailing winds and sends them on their way. I finished up this chore this morning just as the daily winds were picking up. So now I'm ready to start working or weed control and eradication at Mom's. At this time of year, there just seems to be a lot to be done outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I really don't like it when things have deteriorated to that extent. But you have to what what is needed to keep you and Ringo safe.


I am stalling on taking it to Trespass- hopefully there can be some sort of mediation, I hope to hear something tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, I am so sorry. I hope something can be done.


So do I, Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sadly my teleportation hasn't been perfected... Melanie needs to bring her 120mph proof car for the 5-10 minute experience. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

I am NOT going to try fancy turns at that high level. Just the experience will be enough.

The fancy package from one of y'all has arrived today... at the front door. Good thing, as I wasn't planning to get out longer than to walk to mailbox and back. Temperature was at 85+ Fahrenheit and I wasn't going to sweat more than expected for this Wednesdays acquisition of garden necessities.

Did one calculation of 175 meters - 6,000+ yards. Almost 14,000 yards combined of maroon. What to make?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely photos Bev (Eshlemania). You do have a good eye.

DeEtta (Belle), your comment about the disposition of the tumbleweeds made me chuckle. Reminds me of the leaf blower problem here in suburbia. Neighbors blow their leaves and grass cuttings into the neighbors yard, who blows them back, lol.

I hope that the situation can be resolved Julie (Lurker). A feud between neighbors is difficult at best. My little street of sixteen houses has our own problem person, known as the (female dog) at the end of the street. It must be tiring to be that cranky all the time.

Well my friend Karen (kaixixang), my 120mph proof car actually will do over 190mph. heh heh. I have not been there, yet. I need a track day for those speeds. Been over 120 on the highway but too many inattentive drivers and left lane vigilantes to do that very often. But you do have a nice oval track up by you...

Greetings Lee1313! We do post photos of knitting from time to time as well. 


Knitting update: I have finished Toni's April installment and will finish Elizabeth's April today. May is out for both (1st and 15th) so these two WIPs are at the top of the queue. Kelsingra is coming along slowly but surely. I am halfway through the third clue. Clue four is out and I think clue 5 (last clue???) comes out Friday. The other current project is an MMKAL (murder mystery knit a long) called Addition By Subtraction. I am making mine out of worsted weight instead of fingering so it will be large and thick but it does use up stash. Each knitting clue includes a chapter from a noir style mystery. Rather neat idea. I am only partway through clue two although clue 3 is out (I have not read it yet). We started with four colors (garter stripes, and garter stripes, and ...) and dropped one at the end of the first clue. Each color represented one character in the story. As the characters get bumped off, we drop their color. The Dahlia baby blanket is hibernating until I finish Kelsingra and Addition. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely photos Bev (Eshlemania). You do have a good eye.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle), your comment about the disposition of the tumbleweeds made me chuckle. Reminds me of the leaf blower problem here in suburbia. Neighbors blow their leaves and grass cuttings into the neighbors yard, who blows them back, lol.
> 
> ...


It is not a nice feeling when you have to run the gauntlet when you go out- I try to do it when I can see the car is out- not always possible, so I have been incarcerated, still knitting mostly baby stuff now for my friend Maria who sometimes brings me home from weaving, as well as for the hospital.
I guess I may find you have illustrated your post when I post this!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lovely pics Bev but I expected nothing less after the previous ones you sent .
Sorry some have so much trouble with tumbleweed .Sounds like hard work which has to be done .
Keep to a steady pace Karen ,take no notice of Queen Bee (Melanie ) and her living life at high tempo!
Annoying having bad neighbours .Mine are amiable but car doors banging gets annoying when out in the garden.
Your garden sounds delightful Vicki.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Lovely pics Bev but I expected nothing less after the previous ones you sent .
> Sorry some have so much trouble with tumbleweed .Sounds like hard work which has to be done .
> Keep to a steady pace Karen ,take no notice of Queen Bee (Melanie ) and her living life at high tempo!
> Annoying having bad neighbours .Mine are amiable but car doors banging gets annoying when out in the garden.
> Your garden sounds delightful Vicki.


At the moment (3 a.m.), someone has their bass still pumping out- annoying.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly I spoke too soon- I am bringing the police in now.


Julie, I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope this can be dealt with quickly and of course in your favour :sm26:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Pictures, please.......


It's raining here today. Hopefully better tomorrow :sm13:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely photos Bev (Eshlemania). You do have a good eye.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle), your comment about the disposition of the tumbleweeds made me chuckle. Reminds me of the leaf blower problem here in suburbia. Neighbors blow their leaves and grass cuttings into the neighbors yard, who blows them back, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Lovely pics Bev but I expected nothing less after the previous ones you sent .
> Sorry some have so much trouble with tumbleweed .Sounds like hard work which has to be done .
> Keep to a steady pace Karen ,take no notice of Queen Bee (Melanie ) and her living life at high tempo!
> Annoying having bad neighbours .Mine are amiable but car doors banging gets annoying when out in the garden.
> Your garden sounds delightful Vicki.


Many thanks, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here are a few pictures from the south fence line.


I love seeing how much space you have - a lot of work, I know but you certainly have room to breathe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> The family living on one side of my house have had terrible traumas of all sorts, the worst being their middle child dieing on Christmas Day from a drug overdose. So I have been trying to be patient and lenient about the loud music at night. Funny/ironic, they were quick to complain of my son playing drums in our garage with the large door closed if it went beyond 9 p.m. (even by 1 minute). But now the father cranks up his music (which I don't particularly enjoy) at night sometimes going on after 10 p.m. He is usually drunk about half way through and sometimes sings along with the music. It makes our neighborhood sound like a honky-tonk. Even with the windows closed, heating/air conditioning on, TV....the music echoes off the houses and sometimes makes the windows rattle. I've gone over there a couple of times and asked them to turn it down. They smile and say OK, but turn it back up after awhile. Really don't want to call the police, they are good people otherwise, but I often have to get up at 5 a.m. and really need to sleep at night. Wish I had some place to run away to.
> 
> So I think it's wonderful that your neighbor warns you ahead of time!


Could you approach them when the drinking hasn't started, during the day perhaps and explain? Get them to start the music and come and listen to what it sounds like in your house?
I realise you may not want to do this if you are not so friendly with them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you! I've eaten some wonderful fried chicken and heavenly biscuits (without the sausage gravy...), sweet tea and red beans and rice and peach cobbler, pecan pie to die for... And the Bobby Blue Bland tribute evening was outstanding!!! The weather is hot and humid and my hair is BIG!! What's not to like
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Although I've been a bit absent, it really only just appears that way. I've managed to keep up with the thread, but that is about all. We've had a couple of weeks of nice weather (except for the nearly constant winds) so I've been trying to finish the tumbleweed project. By last Thursday, I had to quit with only about 50 feet more to go to finish. Then that evening the wind shifted from the South to the North and brought rain as well as cold. So I'm still waiting for a lull to get back out there and finish it -- please oh please, wind accommodate me (she says bespeechingly).
> 
> Since I couldn't be outside yesterday, I finished the Anisah shawl by Dee O'Keeffe and got it blocked. This was one of those projects that I started to work on at Mom's, but of course, ended up only working on it. I was pleased to see this design of Dee's because I had a large amount of merino that was somewhere between DK and Worsted weight on hand. So I used all (or almost all) of the yarn to finish this shawl. Its a big'un bygum. A lot of the blue dye washed out when I soaked it so it looks more lavender'ish now than it did before. Then it was more blue with pink and lavender undertones. Don't know what I'm going to do with this, but might just keep it and use it next winter in the evenings to warm the shoulders. It is solid enough to really hold the heat in so maybe I'll set the thermostat a bit lower and take advantage of this.
> 
> ...


This is a very pretty shawl, DeEtta - I love the colours. Very interesting hearing your memories of the woollen mill too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope this can be dealt with quickly and of course in your favour :sm26:


Thanks Vickie- it is a pest that they are repeat offenders- the Community Constable is a woman- intending to try to contact her today- also have to scrub the front doorstep. Mediation attempt first, then it will be trespass.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Hope all mothers have a fantastic day wherever they live .
> De Etta ,that is the first shawl designed by Dee which I managed to make .Your version is beautiful.I know others find her patterns easy and I THINK I know where I was not getting it .I shall have to visit one of her patterns again .
> Trying to shrink a pair of jeans for Jenny .I put them on a very hot wash and they need hanging out .Having her to stay is not proving a nuisance ........YET !


 :sm09: I'm glad it is working out, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings all. I am pages and pages behind so apologies for anyone I missed.
> 
> Julie - hope the crummy neighbor problem can get resolved.
> 
> ...


That looks like a lovely spot, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some just for fun pics. This was a wonderful couple. They loved to laugh and took every opportunity.


Love your pics - especially the silly one and the dance - very touching. Nice work, Bev. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Vickie- it is a pest that they are repeat offenders- the Community Constable is a woman- intending to try to contact her today- also have to scrub the front doorstep. Mediation attempt first, then it will be trespass.


 :sm25: :sm25: So sorry, Julie. Hope you get resolution soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love your pics - especially the silly one and the dance - very touching. Nice work, Bev. :sm02:


Thanks so much, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm25: :sm25: So sorry, Julie. Hope you get resolution soon.


Indeed, thanks Bev!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's raining here today. Hopefully better tomorrow :sm13:


Okay, guess I will just need to be patient! :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love seeing how much space you have - a lot of work, I know but you certainly have room to breathe.


We are loving all the space also. Once we finally get it where we want it, it will just be maintenance. Part of the yard are there, still working on getting what flower beds I want established.

Plus we want to build a raised strawberry bed. Not quite sure where, but somewhere!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely photos Bev (Eshlemania). You do have a good eye.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle), your comment about the disposition of the tumbleweeds made me chuckle. Reminds me of the leaf blower problem here in suburbia. Neighbors blow their leaves and grass cuttings into the neighbors yard, who blows them back, lol.
> 
> ...


Reread what I wrote and you are right -- visions of it all blowing into the neighbors yard. Fortunately, for me, the gravel pit is about 1/4 mi from the north end of the property and our neighbor to the North is the Bureau of Land Management. The land is open and is used for cattle range on/and/off throughout the year. Don't think a tumbleweed here or there will make any difference. Same is true of our Western border -- also BLM. Now to the South of us, we do actually have a neighbor who takes so little interest in these types of things that first my Mom and now me, actually clean their fence because we share it -- so even though the tumbleweeds are on their side, I clean it up, because I can't stand to see all that up against my Mom's lovely yard. So the vision if delectable, I know from suburb living for many years, it just isn't quite so here. Appreciated the chuckle though.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Could you approach them when the drinking hasn't started, during the day perhaps and explain? Get them to start the music and come and listen to what it sounds like in your house?
> I realise you may not want to do this if you are not so friendly with them.


I did that one evening when it was late, the wife said they didn't think we could hear anything because we have no windows on that side of our house (facing their house). It was one of the evenings our windows were rattling. She came over to our house and stood outside, didn't say much except "Oh". They turned the sound down for a little while, but the volume went back up later. This was quite a while before their daughter died on Christmas Day. When that happened, all was quite until after they had held a "celebration of life", which we didn't know about though we had told them we would attend. My husband seems to be friendly with them, but doesn't want to say anything about the loud late night music..."they've been through so much". Well, so have I. And I need my sleep, especially when I have to get up at 5 a.m. in the morning to go be with little grandson all day while his dad/my son is at work. I'll probably let it go until I just can't stand it any longer and don't care if they do anything in retaliation when I call the police. I don't know which neighbors are friendly towards them and who aren't, so I haven't gone around asking anyone how they feel about the late night noise. For all I know, everyone may be OK with it.

I suppose I really do need to get serious about downsizing so we could move to a smaller place. Actually, the size of the house is OK, it's the yard work that hubby almost refuses to do any longer, and won't pay anyone to do it. Do I need to mention that he has started down the dementia path? After seeing what happened to both of my parents, I really don't want to go through that again, especially with him. Like I said, I'll probably let it go as long as I can.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did that one evening when it was late, the wife said they didn't think we could hear anything because we have no windows on that side of our house (facing their house). It was one of the evenings our windows were rattling. She came over to our house and stood outside, didn't say much except "Oh". They turned the sound down for a little while, but the volume went back up later. This was quite a while before their daughter died on Christmas Day. When that happened, all was quite until after they had held a "celebration of life", which we didn't know about though we had told them we would attend. My husband seems to be friendly with them, but doesn't want to say anything about the loud late night music..."they've been through so much". Well, so have I. And I need my sleep, especially when I have to get up at 5 a.m. in the morning to go be with little grandson all day while his dad/my son is at work. I'll probably let it go until I just can't stand it any longer and don't care if they do anything in retaliation when I call the police. I don't know which neighbors are friendly towards them and who aren't, so I haven't gone around asking anyone how they feel about the late night noise. For all I know, everyone may be OK with it.
> 
> I suppose I really do need to get serious about downsizing so we could move to a smaller place. Actually, the size of the house is OK, it's the yard work that hubby almost refuses to do any longer, and won't pay anyone to do it. Do I need to mention that he has started down the dementia path? After seeing what happened to both of my parents, I really don't want to go through that again, especially with him. Like I said, I'll probably let it go as long as I can.


Joyce, that is very upsetting and sad all around. But sometimes you can hold back just so long before you explode...
We have noise bylaws here and Bylaw Enforecement Officers, but I'm not sure that it isn't the Police after hours.
Just a hard situation all around
:sm03:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

OK everyone- laugh time! I came across this on Pinterest....home renovation fails....there has been so much said lately about re-doing kitchens and work outside, hope everyone laughs as hard as I did. I can't believe some people would actually do things as shown in the photos, but it sure is good for laughs. Please note also all the mentions of garages for flying cars.....

http://definition.org/worst-home-renovation-fails/?spadid=676142&utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=def_d_pinterest_46964_626739806942&utm_content=687198418780&utm_term=626739806942_2680062553790_Adgroup+%23+2+-+Top+Creatives_0_diy&pp=0&epik=0U0PiE_IWH7pw&spcid=da118d1cc743d05bfa036f9d67eeffb9


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did that one evening when it was late, the wife said they didn't think we could hear anything because we have no windows on that side of our house (facing their house). It was one of the evenings our windows were rattling. She came over to our house and stood outside, didn't say much except "Oh". They turned the sound down for a little while, but the volume went back up later. This was quite a while before their daughter died on Christmas Day. When that happened, all was quite until after they had held a "celebration of life", which we didn't know about though we had told them we would attend. My husband seems to be friendly with them, but doesn't want to say anything about the loud late night music..."they've been through so much". Well, so have I. And I need my sleep, especially when I have to get up at 5 a.m. in the morning to go be with little grandson all day while his dad/my son is at work. I'll probably let it go until I just can't stand it any longer and don't care if they do anything in retaliation when I call the police. I don't know which neighbors are friendly towards them and who aren't, so I haven't gone around asking anyone how they feel about the late night noise. For all I know, everyone may be OK with it.
> 
> I suppose I really do need to get serious about downsizing so we could move to a smaller place. Actually, the size of the house is OK, it's the yard work that hubby almost refuses to do any longer, and won't pay anyone to do it. Do I need to mention that he has started down the dementia path? After seeing what happened to both of my parents, I really don't want to go through that again, especially with him. Like I said, I'll probably let it go as long as I can.


Even though we are out in the country, there are still noise ordinances. Not that they are usually observed though!

Hope you get some relief from your noisy neighbors. That really can be upsetting. The youngsters who share our drive way like to tear out, petal to the metal, no muffler at a bit after 5 in the morning. Since his father-in-law owns the property, he was told about it. The kid does not care though. He is 19 and will do what every he wants to.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie and JanetLee- I'm not holding my breath about the neighbor changing his ways. Even if I call the police, he may just play the music louder and longer. I've asked them several times over the years to tone it down, to no lasting effect. 

Years ago, many years ago, my parents got back at a neighbor who had had an all night LOUD party when Dad got his unusually loud lawn mower out early, like 6 a.m., that morning and ran it as long as he could make excuses to. Neighbors got the message loud and clear! But that was in Los Angeles and the houses were much closer together than here. If my hubby tried that, they probably wouldn't even notice, but other neighbors probably would. It's a no-win situation, and I don't think any of the other neighbors have complained. If they have, it didn't do any good.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Lovely pics Bev but I expected nothing less after the previous ones you sent .
> Sorry some have so much trouble with tumbleweed .Sounds like hard work which has to be done .
> Keep to a steady pace Karen ,take no notice of Queen Bee (Melanie ) and her living life at high tempo!
> Annoying having bad neighbours .Mine are amiable but car doors banging gets annoying when out in the garden.
> Your garden sounds delightful Vicki.


What problem with Melanie should I have?

I teased her about wanting a 5-10 minute ride in HER car and she teased me back.

I have to get a few garden necessities and some light shopping/bill paying done this Wednesday...but I do have 3 knitting projects going. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> OK everyone- laugh time! I came across this on Pinterest....home renovation fails....there has been so much said lately about re-doing kitchens and work outside, hope everyone laughs as hard as I did. I can't believe some people would actually do things as shown in the photos, but it sure is good for laughs. Please note also all the mentions of garages for flying cars.....
> 
> http://definition.org/worst-home-renovation-fails/?spadid=676142&utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=def_d_pinterest_46964_626739806942&utm_content=687198418780&utm_term=626739806942_2680062553790_Adgroup+%23+2+-+Top+Creatives_0_diy&pp=0&epik=0U0PiE_IWH7pw&spcid=da118d1cc743d05bfa036f9d67eeffb9


Joyce, I did get a chuckle. Sort of. My Bathroom and Laundry rooms renovations started Monday morning. I have every confidence in our team. But...
:sm16: :sm16:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great wedding pics. Loved the idea of the boys’ vows. Sounds like a loving family.

Sue


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce, I did get a chuckle. Sort of. My Bathroom and Laundry rooms renovations started Monday morning. I have every confidence in our team. But...
> :sm16: :sm16:


I am in utter shock at some of those photos! We bought our current house, 28 years ago, from the young couple who had purchased it right after it was built. The man thought he was God's gift to the home improvement world, it seems. We've found so many wacky things he did himself, some were outright dangerous and we had them fixed as soon as we found them. After looking at the pictures of the renovation fails, makes me feel so much better about the things we've found in our house! At least it wasn't as screwed up as what was in those pictures! Whew!

So many of the ladies here in the lace party have been talking about home improvements, both inside and outside, I thought everyone would get a chuckle and count their blessings, like I did. I'm sure your improvements will go wonderfully. But I do home you have more than one bathroom where you live!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I am in utter shock at some of those photos! We bought our current house, 28 years ago, from the young couple who had purchased it right after it was built. The man thought he was God's gift to the home improvement world, it seems. We've found so many wacky things he did himself, some were outright dangerous and we had them fixed as soon as we found them. After looking at the pictures of the renovation fails, makes me feel so much better about the things we've found in our house! At least it wasn't as screwed up as what was in those pictures! Whew!
> 
> So many of the ladies here in the lace party have been talking about home improvements, both inside and outside, I thought everyone would get a chuckle and count their blessings, like I did. I'm sure your improvements will go wonderfully. But I do home you have more than one bathroom where you live!


 Yes, we have more than one bathroom. But only one laundry room and probably won't have washer and dryer back for another week. The laundry room floor has been tiled and I love it. Next up is the plumbing in the laundry room.

The bathroom now has no tub, toilet, sink, vanity, floor or bulkhead over the shower. Tub goes in tomorrow and some plumbing. The lighting box goes next... We're up at 6 am every morning and the contractor is here around 8 am. Almost like going to work... Two and a half weeks to go (I hope)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Karen,I was also teasing.Ihope you find what you need for the garden .That is also my mission this week.
House dilemmas for sure with that link .
Sure you will be happy with the improvements but glad when the work men have left ,Vicki .
Julie ,hope everything your end has calmed down .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Yes, we have more than one bathroom. But only one laundry room and probably won't have washer and dryer back for another week. The laundry room floor has been tiled and I love it. Next up is the plumbing in the laundry room.
> 
> The bathroom now has no tub, toilet, sink, vanity, floor or bulkhead over the shower. Tub goes in tomorrow and some plumbing. The lighting box goes next... We're up at 6 am every morning and the contractor is here around 8 am. Almost like going to work... Two and a half weeks to go (I hope)
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds like everything is going well so far. I hope it stays that way! I'd love to have a lot of work done on my house, but it's been neglected for so long, the cost would be out of this world. Sigh....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Karen,I was also teasing.Ihope you find what you need for the garden .That is also my mission this week.
> House dilemmas for sure with that link .
> Sure you will be happy with the improvements but glad when the work men have left ,Vicki .
> Julie ,hope everything your end has calmed down .


Not sure, Ann, their vehicle has been out for a few days, but neither have I ventured up the driveway. At least no more deposits on the doorstep, but that is only four days since.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, Ann, their vehicle has been out for a few days, but neither have I ventured up the driveway. At least no more deposits on the doorstep, but that is only four days since.


And may this detente continue...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> And may this detente continue...


Hope so!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, Ann, their vehicle has been out for a few days, but neither have I ventured up the driveway. At least no more deposits on the doorstep, but that is only four days since.


Julie -- I haven't commented on this situation, because I just become enraged at this type of behavior -- so better to keep my mouth shut and my fingers motionless. Suffice it to say, I hope this can quickly be resolved. I'm just sorry that you are having to deal with this at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I haven't commented on this situation, because I just become enraged at this type of behavior -- so better to keep my mouth shut and my fingers motionless. Suffice it to say, I hope this can quickly be resolved. I'm just sorry that you are having to deal with this at all.


 :sm24: I got one unsympathetic Police woman who was trying to infer it would be Ringo's leavings- he is such a clean fellow- only in his own back patch- they won't do anything because I don't have a security camera recording- so it looks like I will just have to clean up after them- sort of grin and bear it.
The cost of a camera puts it well out of my reach. The way the house is built I just cannot see the front door until I actually open the inside door, and I usually keep that closed for privacy.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't want to announce THIS purchase until I had the set in my hands!

I ordered 2 24-inch (60cm) Red Lace circulars early Wednesday morning after 4-5 am EST. Just did a quick trip to grab them as I didn't see them on my way out the front door. One day arrival after payment isn't making me unhappy!

I have left the entry in my Amazon entries as I want a second set of US 2.5 (3mm), UK 11 red lace to insure my sock making.

I don't want 16 inches even though the cord is flexible. I remember too much the feeling of binding working with the less friendly stuff.

Now if only the paperwork for the caravan would arrive before the 29th so I can stay current and legal with the license plate! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't want to announce THIS purchase until I had the set in my hands!
> 
> I ordered 2 24-inch (60cm) Red Lace circulars early Wednesday morning after 4-5 am EST. Just did a quick trip to grab them as I didn't see them on my way out the front door. One day arrival after payment isn't making me unhappy!
> 
> ...


They should serve you well, Karen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I’ve been reading comments since I got so far behind. I’ve been busy finishing up a weaving and getting a new one started. It has been pesky but I think I have it going now. Also, finished the May clue to Toni’s KMAL. 

We have also been busy in the yard because our home is on a garden tour this Saturday. It is a find raiser for our local library. There are six homes on the tour. 

Melanie, great pictures. Nice that you can hang out in the motor coach on your property. The flower picture is gorgeous. Does it smell like a gardenia?

JanetLee, you make me tired with all your yard work. Your yard will be beautiful after all the improvements you are making. 

Wendy, nice buy on the Pendleton throw. We have two Pendleton bedspreads and our office chairs and ottoman are upholstered in the same fabric. The design we have is not longer made, it’s called The Spirit of the People. It’s kind of funny but my husband wanted a different pattern and I told him he had gotten his way on about everything else, but I wanted my way on this. ????

DeEtta, congrats on finishing your tumbleweed project. Sounds like it was a lot of work. 

Vickie, I bet your garden looks lovely. 

Bev, great wedding photos. I love the one of the boy in his tux who wouldn’t come out of his room. It looks like it was Avery happy event. 

Julie, so sorry the situation is not improved. 

And Joyce, sorry for you, too, about the noise, especially after the neighbor heard how loud it was. I get annoyed when I’m at a light and a car is booming music. So sorry, too. about your DH’s moving into dementia. Those home renovation fails are unbelievable. How people make mistakes like that is beyond me. 

Karen, nice needle purchase.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, so sorry you still are having to deal with your situation. Sure hope you and Ringo can stay safe. 

Vickie, home improvements are a challenge while you are going through them, but oh so nice when they are done! 

Joyce, I feel your frustration about your noisy neighbor. We had a similar situation and had called the police, which only made matters worse like you said. The neighbors would go to work and leave the radio blasting for spite. They told the police they were leaving it on for their dog and the police said they couldn’t do anything about it! 

Barbara, how great that your garden is part of a garden tour. What fun that will be. Nice that it is a fund raiser too. I hope we get to see your weaving too.

Karen, great new needles and nice that they came so fast.

I have finished clue 3 of the Kelsingra shawl and the May part of The year of Shetland lace scarf. I still have Tony’s May segment to do and the last clue for Kelsingra will come out tomorrow! It has been raining a lot here, but I have been getting planting done in between the raindrops!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't want to announce THIS purchase until I had the set in my hands!
> 
> I ordered 2 24-inch (60cm) Red Lace circulars early Wednesday morning after 4-5 am EST. Just did a quick trip to grab them as I didn't see them on my way out the front door. One day arrival after payment isn't making me unhappy!
> 
> ...


Very nice! I am wanting to get some 12 inch circulars in size 1 and 2 (US). I have the 9 inch circulars and they are great for smaller projects, but a bit small for cardigan cuffs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've been reading comments since I got so far behind. I've been busy finishing up a weaving and getting a new one started. It has been pesky but I think I have it going now. Also, finished the May clue to Toni's KMAL.
> 
> We have also been busy in the yard because our home is on a garden tour this Saturday. It is a find raiser for our local library. There are six homes on the tour.
> 
> ...


Barbara, I have actually taken the past two days off just because! I did go for a 4 hour hike this morning though! And a small amount of weeding yesterday. No big projects though. Should be getting some more loads of horse manure on Saturday to unload and spread though. Good for the lower field! Hoping to pick up some clover seed tomorrow to spread on the newly spread manure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've been reading comments since I got so far behind. I've been busy finishing up a weaving and getting a new one started. It has been pesky but I think I have it going now. Also, finished the May clue to Toni's KMAL.
> 
> We have also been busy in the yard because our home is on a garden tour this Saturday. It is a find raiser for our local library. There are six homes on the tour.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barbara- if it happens again I will really be jumping up and down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, so sorry you still are having to deal with your situation. Sure hope you and Ringo can stay safe.
> 
> Vickie, home improvements are a challenge while you are going through them, but oh so nice when they are done!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn! I am a bit tired of it all to be honest, hoping it doesn't happen again. Ringo is never allowed out of my sight, and seems to understand that it is necesary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, so sorry you still are having to deal with your situation. Sure hope you and Ringo can stay safe.
> 
> Vickie, home improvements are a challenge while you are going through them, but oh so nice when they are done!
> 
> ...


Lost my answer, grrrrr, I was saying if it happens again I will be insisting I be heard. Ringo, I keep always within eyesight, to make sure he is safe.

Don't know what happened there?!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a scarf I just finished weaving. It is made of chenille and a wool blend. The yarn at each end is ribbon yarn. The overall weaving is a twill.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> This is a scarf I just finished weaving. It is made of chenille and a wool blend. The yarn at each end is ribbon yarn. The overall weaving is a twill.


Barbara -- in one picture it looks like the tones change from lighter to dark, but in the second, it seems that my eye's were playing tricks on me. I was wondering how you made such an incredible gradation.... Jokes on me, I presume. In any case, like the scarf, not too sure about the chenille bands, but I think they would grow on me. But certainly like the twill and the colors that you chose.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara,a very unusual scarf and most attractive .Enjoy the many visitors on the tour .
Caryn ,you are making good headway with all the projects .
Julie ,hope everything is getting resolved re Neighbours and relatives .Life is supposed to calm down as you get older but yours seems to be spiking .
Four in the morning here and I have had so many very bad cramps I have given up trying to sleep .I will be fit for nothing later and had planned on a busy day .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- in one picture it looks like the tones change from lighter to dark, but in the second, it seems that my eye's were playing tricks on me. I was wondering how you made such an incredible gradation.... Jokes on me, I presume. In any case, like the scarf, not too sure about the chenille bands, but I think they would grow on me. But certainly like the twill and the colors that you chose.


Thanks, DeEtta. I think shadows are making it appear more graduated than it is. The chenille bands were a way to stretch the yarn I had available. The two in the center fit right across the back.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara,a very unusual scarf and most attractive .Enjoy the many visitors on the tour .
> Caryn ,you are making good headway with all the projects .
> Julie ,hope everything is getting resolved re Neighbours and relatives .Life is supposed to calm down as you get older but yours seems to be spiking .
> Four in the morning here and I have had so many very bad cramps I have given up trying to sleep .I will be fit for nothing later and had planned on a busy day .


Thank you, Ann. Hoping the cramps improve.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

sisu said:


> Joyce, I feel your frustration about your noisy neighbor. We had a similar situation and had called the police, which only made matters worse like you said. The neighbors would go to work and leave the radio blasting for spite. They told the police they were leaving it on for their dog and the police said they couldn't do anything about it!


Thanks, everyone, for your sympathy about the noisy neighbor.

Sisu/Caryn- this is exactly the sort of thing I'm afraid this neighbor would do. I suppose it's just a no-win situation. Plus, I don't have any idea how any of the other neighbors feel about this, and who would go back to the noisy ones with tales if I went around asking everyone about their feelings on this. Sigh.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Four in the morning here and I have had so many very bad cramps I have given up trying to sleep .I will be fit for nothing later and had planned on a busy day .


Cramps? Oh, no. I hope they ease up soon. It is 1:30 a.m. as I sit here, woke up a little while ago with head splitting pain around one eye. Pain meds seem to work faster if I sit up, so here I am! So I can sympathize with you a little. And like you, I need to get very busy in a few hours....we'll see how it goes. Don't panic everyone....it's allergy time here. Although, why it hits me in the middle of the night I can't explain. Looking forward to more available medical care when I am on Medicare in a few months. May not be a perfect system, but it will be more than I've had in a long time. So many questions I'm anxious to ask!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> This is a scarf I just finished weaving. It is made of chenille and a wool blend. The yarn at each end is ribbon yarn. The overall weaving is a twill.


It's lovely!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara,a very unusual scarf and most attractive .Enjoy the many visitors on the tour .
> Caryn ,you are making good headway with all the projects .
> Julie ,hope everything is getting resolved re Neighbours and relatives .Life is supposed to calm down as you get older but yours seems to be spiking .
> Four in the morning here and I have had so many very bad cramps I have given up trying to sleep .I will be fit for nothing later and had planned on a busy day .


Ann that is really unpleasant and discouraging as well as painful. I hope whatever that is causing this will pass quickly. 
It must be something in the air. Our home security alarm went of at 1:30 am and then again at 5:25 am with the same alarm code. 
And no security issues. A very short interrupted night and I wanted to get lots done as well.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I've been reading comments since I got so far behind. I've been busy finishing up a weaving and getting a new one started. It has been pesky but I think I have it going now. Also, finished the May clue to Toni's KMAL.
> 
> We have also been busy in the yard because our home is on a garden tour this Saturday. It is a find raiser for our local library. There are six homes on the tour.
> 
> ...


I hope your garden tour is very successful! That is an honour!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Cramps? Oh, no. I hope they ease up soon. It is 1:30 a.m. as I sit here, woke up a little while ago with head splitting pain around one eye. Pain meds seem to work faster if I sit up, so here I am! So I can sympathize with you a little. And like you, I need to get very busy in a few hours....we'll see how it goes. Don't panic everyone....it's allergy time here. Although, why it hits me in the middle of the night I can't explain. Looking forward to more available medical care when I am on Medicare in a few months. May not be a perfect system, but it will be more than I've had in a long time. So many questions I'm anxious to ask!


Well it seems Joyce that we are on somewhat the same timetable but different reason. Our home security alarm went off at 1:30 and 5:25 this morning but not problem with our security... Short night with lots to do today.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well it seems Joyce that we are on somewhat the same timetable but different reason. Our home security alarm went off at 1:30 and 5:25 this morning but not problem with our security... Short night with lots to do today.


Groan. We have an over-the-door outside light with a motion sensor. At night, it will come on if a leaf or bug flies passes by! Sooooo glad it isn't an alarm system! You didn't say, so I'm assuming your alarm doesn't immediately call 911, that would be even worse. Here's hoping both of us can get through the day today without too much dragging!

I'm starting a new knit project and have been very anxious to start using this yarn, so there's a good reason to stay awake today!!! I'm making a basic cardigan, top down, seamless, with a new-to-me Red Heart yarn called Hopscotch. I have 6 skeins of the Scooter colorway which is mostly blues and orange with a dab of green (a little white in-between the colors). Looks better than it sounds. I made up the swatch while awake in the early a.m. today. We were pelted with rain several times last night....I'm afraid to check on the potted flowers on my front porch. That also woke me up a few times, once the rain was beating the window so hard, had to check to make sure no rain was coming in around the window frame! All was OK, but it took me awhile to go back to sleep again. So much to do today, got to put my thinking cap on to get everything in order.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

((hugs)) Joyce. Dementia is so difficult on all involved.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara (babalou) - how neat to be on a garden tour! And a lovely scarf you have created.

Karen (kaixixang) - Enjoy your new needles. I have a pair of those, lovely to work with.

Julie (lurker2) - hope the front stoop remains poopless!

Ann (annweb170) - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Hope it passes soon.

Joyce - looking forward to seeing your cardigan progress.


Nighttime security lights - we have one on the detached garage that is near the master bath window. One night it kept going on every fifteen or twenty minutes (it has a ten minute timer). Needless to say that I was not having a good night. The light even woke up DH who normally sleeps like the dead. When I got up in the morning I discovered the culprit. One of the cats had escaped and was trying to get back onto the back patio. Poor thing! She was an indoor only cat. I think she slept for three days straight after that ordeal!

DH and I have done several home renovation projects. Not to pat ourselves on the back, but all have been quite successful. We walled in the laundry area, including adding electric and a/c, doors, and a water line for the soda fridge. Raised the ceiling in the guest bath as it was at 7' for some unknown reason and added outside venting exhaust fans (key to a successful marriage, lol). We completely redid the master bath taking it down to concrete and wall studs - went from a tub to a marble tiled shower, new vanity, new door and framing, etc, we did all the tiling (much easier than the kitchen), plumbing, electric, and drywall. The kitchen and dining room was the big one. We took down ceiling beams, a stone fireplace (hideously ugly, lol), took the kitchen and dining room down to concrete and wall studs (plaster walls and ceiling, that stuff is heavy), reworked the range hood ducting, a/c ducts, lighting, plumbing, electric, walled in an archway to the living room, raised the ceiling, and tiled (450 sq ft) with slate tile in a french pattern (my first tiling experience and I do the hardest tile to work with, lol). I love my new kitchen. Even a professional tile guy had asked who did our tile, I don't think he believed it was us, lol. There were other things to repair such as replacing outlets and rewiring (a lot, house was wired weirdly) but the house was CO'd in 1974 so some things were to be expected. Whew! 

Back to work,

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> It's lovely!


Thank you, Vickie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> I hope your garden tour is very successful! That is an honour!


It is an honor, thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Groan. We have an over-the-door outside light with a motion sensor. At night, it will come on if a leaf or bug flies passes by! Sooooo glad it isn't an alarm system! You didn't say, so I'm assuming your alarm doesn't immediately call 911, that would be even worse. Here's hoping both of us can get through the day today without too much dragging!
> 
> I'm starting a new knit project and have been very anxious to start using this yarn, so there's a good reason to stay awake today!!! I'm making a basic cardigan, top down, seamless, with a new-to-me Red Heart yarn called Hopscotch. I have 6 skeins of the Scooter colorway which is mostly blues and orange with a dab of green (a little white in-between the colors). Looks better than it sounds. I made up the swatch while awake in the early a.m. today. We were pelted with rain several times last night....I'm afraid to check on the potted flowers on my front porch. That also woke me up a few times, once the rain was beating the window so hard, had to check to make sure no rain was coming in around the window frame! All was OK, but it took me awhile to go back to sleep again. So much to do today, got to put my thinking cap on to get everything in order.


I had never heard of that yarn and had to look it up. It should make a great looking sweater.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - how neat to be on a garden tour! And a lovely scarf you have created.
> 
> Karen (kaixixang) - Enjoy your new needles. I have a pair of those, lovely to work with.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie.

You certainly have done a lot of renovation work. It's no wonder the professional tile guy thought you were pros.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - how neat to be on a garden tour! And a lovely scarf you have created.
> 
> Karen (kaixixang) - Enjoy your new needles. I have a pair of those, lovely to work with.
> 
> ...


And you're still married? :sm17: We have done small DIYs but never undertook the big stuff. Surviving the renovations was a feat in itself.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> And you're still married? :sm17: We have done small DIYs but never undertook the big stuff. Surviving the renovations was a feat in itself.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> This is a scarf I just finished weaving. It is made of chenille and a wool blend. The yarn at each end is ribbon yarn. The overall weaving is a twill.


That should look good when worn- do you have a lot of brown/orange in your wardrobe? I seem to remember you saying something about the colours of New Mexico having brought more reds into your palatte.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara,a very unusual scarf and most attractive .Enjoy the many visitors on the tour .
> Caryn ,you are making good headway with all the projects .
> Julie ,hope everything is getting resolved re Neighbours and relatives .Life is supposed to calm down as you get older but yours seems to be spiking .
> Four in the morning here and I have had so many very bad cramps I have given up trying to sleep .I will be fit for nothing later and had planned on a busy day .


Hoping to sit out the 'war', Ann. I may head out this morning in search of feathers for my cloak.
Has your cramp eased? Does it happen often?- I hate the nights when it happens to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - how neat to be on a garden tour! And a lovely scarf you have created.
> 
> Karen (kaixixang) - Enjoy your new needles. I have a pair of those, lovely to work with.
> 
> ...


I wish it would- I still have some scrubbing to do.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That should look good when worn- do you have a lot of brown/orange in your wardrobe? I seem to remember you saying something about the colours of New Mexico having brought more reds into your palatte.


I have a little. Before my hair turned white, I was auburn and had lots of browns, oranges and sage. Your memory is right, I definitely have more red now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> This is a scarf I just finished weaving. It is made of chenille and a wool blend. The yarn at each end is ribbon yarn. The overall weaving is a twill.


Barbara, that is a very pretty scarf.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara,a very unusual scarf and most attractive .Enjoy the many visitors on the tour .
> Caryn ,you are making good headway with all the projects .
> Julie ,hope everything is getting resolved re Neighbours and relatives .Life is supposed to calm down as you get older but yours seems to be spiking .
> Four in the morning here and I have had so many very bad cramps I have given up trying to sleep .I will be fit for nothing later and had planned on a busy day .


Oh dear, Ann. Hope your day went well. It is bad when you have a bad night before a planned busy day.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Cramps? Oh, no. I hope they ease up soon. It is 1:30 a.m. as I sit here, woke up a little while ago with head splitting pain around one eye. Pain meds seem to work faster if I sit up, so here I am! So I can sympathize with you a little. And like you, I need to get very busy in a few hours....we'll see how it goes. Don't panic everyone....it's allergy time here. Although, why it hits me in the middle of the night I can't explain. Looking forward to more available medical care when I am on Medicare in a few months. May not be a perfect system, but it will be more than I've had in a long time. So many questions I'm anxious to ask!


Probably worse at night because you are laying down. Mine gets worse at night also. So now I have my pillow elevated just a smidge and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - how neat to be on a garden tour! And a lovely scarf you have created.
> 
> Karen (kaixixang) - Enjoy your new needles. I have a pair of those, lovely to work with.
> 
> ...


That is some serious remodeling! We are looking to redo the kitchen and master bath, but after building the gazebo those projects are delayed just a bit. All in good time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, that is a very pretty scarf.


Thank you, JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> And you're still married? :sm17: We have done small DIYs but never undertook the big stuff. Surviving the renovations was a feat in itself.


So true! We do it all ourselves also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh dear, Ann. Hope your day went well. It is bad when you have a bad night before a planned busy day.


I agree!

It often happens to me, because of the insomnia- like today I was nearly falling asleep on the bus home- but I had a great time at the Otara Flea Market, spent money, I should perhaps not have! And got some feathers to 'soap' ready for my Adult size Kahu Huruhuru as I'm told the Korowai is more correctly known. Enjoyable day out.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have just finished ordering from Baker's Creek Seeds...all of the known seeds that are NOT offered locally.

Peppermint/Spearmint, Chamomile are some of the items that I can get locally. Now onto the pots and immediate shopping. :sm23: :sm24: I can't get too greedy as I have seed from last year to play with.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree!
> 
> It often happens to me, because of the insomnia- like today I was nearly falling asleep on the bus home- but I had a great time at the Otara Flea Market, spent money, I should perhaps not have! And got some feathers to 'soap' ready for my Adult size Kahu Huruhuru as I'm told the Korowai is more correctly known. Enjoyable day out.


That sounds like a fun day, sometimes it feels great to splurge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That sounds like a fun day, sometimes it feels great to splurge.


It was, and it does!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Joyce,you description re your head sounds like migraine .Hope you were fine in the day.
Vicki ,frustrating to be woken by the alarm.
Melanie ,I remember when you did the bathroom and possibly kitchen .Hard after a day at work.
Glad to have finished the test for Toni and the wrap I wanted in case it is chilly at my sons wedding .I have to block them and I hate that bit.
A strange thing ,I chose some colours to go together ,purple ,lilac ,pale grey and a limey yellow. kept thinking the last was wrong then the Queen appears wearing lime and her hat was lime with purple feathers !I now feel much happier .What is good enough for HM is good enough for me !
Hope all are well and knitting furiously .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Ann- I have had sinus migraine headaches. Awful. This was only an area around 1 eye, I've had them where I thought my whole head was going to explode. This was not that bad. We are being avalanched with pollen in my area....the rain comes, then clears. As soon as the sky clears, the pollen is floating around again. Sheesh! But I'm much better now. Thanks to everyone for kind thoughts and wishes.

Glad your choice of colors turned out to be right on the mark! Enjoy every minute of wearing your new wrap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Joyce,you description re your head sounds like migraine .Hope you were fine in the day.
> Vicki ,frustrating to be woken by the alarm.
> Melanie ,I remember when you did the bathroom and possibly kitchen .Hard after a day at work.
> Glad to have finished the test for Toni and the wrap I wanted in case it is chilly at my sons wedding .I have to block them and I hate that bit.
> ...


Working on the baby clothes for the hospital- got some lemon curd made- and some limes started for lime marmalade. A new garden/grass cutting lady is due at one- hope this one works out!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Joyce,you description re your head sounds like migraine .Hope you were fine in the day.
> Vicki ,frustrating to be woken by the alarm.
> Melanie ,I remember when you did the bathroom and possibly kitchen .Hard after a day at work.
> Glad to have finished the test for Toni and the wrap I wanted in case it is chilly at my sons wedding .I have to block them and I hate that bit.
> ...


Absolutely, Ann!!!! You are among the elite for sure.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Joyce,you description re your head sounds like migraine .Hope you were fine in the day.
> Vicki ,frustrating to be woken by the alarm.
> Melanie ,I remember when you did the bathroom and possibly kitchen .Hard after a day at work.
> Glad to have finished the test for Toni and the wrap I wanted in case it is chilly at my sons wedding .I have to block them and I hate that bit.
> ...


Ann, looking forward to seeing your finished wrap!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Ann- I have had sinus migraine headaches. Awful. This was only an area around 1 eye, I've had them where I thought my whole head was going to explode. This was not that bad. We are being avalanched with pollen in my area....the rain comes, then clears. As soon as the sky clears, the pollen is floating around again. Sheesh! But I'm much better now. Thanks to everyone for kind thoughts and wishes.
> 
> Glad your choice of colors turned out to be right on the mark! Enjoy every minute of wearing your new wrap!


Joyce I hope your sinuses settle soon. But I know what you mean about the pollen. It rained today and is knocking the white petals of the Serviceberry onto the patio making it look like it snowed...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce I hope your sinuses settle soon. But I know what you mean about the pollen. It rained today and is knocking the white petals of the Serviceberry onto the patio making it look like it snowed...


At least with the flower petals, once they are all down, that's all until next year. The pollen never seems to end....we can even have high pollen counts in the winter if we have a half-warm day without rain, snow or ice. But where I am, we don't get the weather extremes that so many other places do. The pollen may be the price we pay for not having the extremes. Sigh....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have just finished ordering from Baker's Creek Seeds...all of the known seeds that are NOT offered locally.
> 
> Peppermint/Spearmint, Chamomile are some of the items that I can get locally. Now onto the pots and immediate shopping. :sm23: :sm24: I can't get too greedy as I have seed from last year to play with.


I have Peppermint and Spearmint growing out in the flower beds. I stay away from Chamomile because it raises my irritation level severely. I know, supposed to work the other way!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I have Peppermint and Spearmint growing out in the flower beds. I stay away from Chamomile because it raises my irritation level severely. I know, supposed to work the other way!


Any chances of Peppermint seed? All I can find is Spearmint. Chamomile is the other acquisition.

I now have 2 12-place planters, and 2 larger ceramic containers. 2 more 12-place, and 1 more ceramic are needed.

Bungee cord kits, firebricks, and 2 more wheel lockable 'plant mover' (for the large ceramic pots are all I need to complete initial efforts. Stakes for tall pepper or tomatoes come MUCH later.
:sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, your weaving is so beautiful. I love the colors and the texture of your scarf. 

Joyce, your cardigan sounds like it will be lovely. Always fun to start on a new project!

Wow, Melanie. Those are quite the accomplishments you and dh have achieved with renovating. Nice that you have the skills and ambition to do it yourselves. That way it is done just the way you want!

Julie, glad you were able to get some enjoyable time out and get things you need for your upcoming projects. 

Ann, that is wonderful that you got all the projects completed. Those colors are marvelous and of course “majestic” . Hope we get to see it when you get a chance. 

Karen, your garden seems like it is really taking shape!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, your weaving is so beautiful. I love the colors and the texture of your scarf.
> 
> Joyce, your cardigan sounds like it will be lovely. Always fun to start on a new project!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: It was good, followed by a naff day- I was rather low- but I have decided it was too much having to borrow $2,000 to go to Sydney on an off chance of seeing Fale- the family has played so dirty in the past- I don't have any trust, but that they will do it again, (work out some way of making it impossible to see him)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, your weaving is so beautiful. I love the colors and the texture of your scarf.
> 
> Joyce, your cardigan sounds like it will be lovely. Always fun to start on a new project!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was good, followed by a naff day- I was rather low- but I have decided it was too much having to borrow $2,000 to go to Sydney on an off chance of seeing Fale- the family has played so dirty in the past- I don't have any trust, but that they will do it again, (work out some way of making it impossible to see him)


That's such a sad state of affairs, them keeping you from seeing Fale. That is a lot to borrow without a confirmation of some type that you would get to see him. So sorry for you about this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That's such a sad state of affairs, them keeping you from seeing Fale. That is a lot to borrow without a confirmation of some type that you would get to see him. So sorry for you about this.


Thanks Barbara- glad you can see my point- I would be paying it off for the next three years or so- too high a cost for no certainties.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The garden tour was a wonderful experience. We probably had close to 300 people coming through our gates and all were very respectful. There were two master gardeners available to answer questions. Three volunteers to act as greeters and to give guidance to people. It was a beautiful day. Luckily, the wind spared us today. Now, a day to fertilize and catch up.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was good, followed by a naff day- I was rather low- but I have decided it was too much having to borrow $2,000 to go to Sydney on an off chance of seeing Fale- the family has played so dirty in the past- I don't have any trust, but that they will do it again, (work out some way of making it impossible to see him)


I'm so sorry to hear that. It's very disappointing and very sad for you...Big hugs.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> The garden tour was a wonderful experience. We probably had close to 300 people coming through our gates and all were very respectful. There were two master gardeners available to answer questions. Three volunteers to act as greeters and to give guidance to people. It was a beautiful day. Luckily, the wind spared us today. Now, a day to fertilize and catch up.


Very happy to hear that the tour of your garden was a success. And that your visitors were respectful! Send pictures of your garden please...


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara ,how lovely that it all went well with the garden callers.
Julie ,for what it’s worth I think you have made the right decision. It’s not as if you are in any fit state to chase about , if they decide to do a temporary flit ,while you are over there , to stop you seeing Fale .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Any chances of Peppermint seed? All I can find is Spearmint. Chamomile is the other acquisition.
> 
> I now have 2 12-place planters, and 2 larger ceramic containers. 2 more 12-place, and 1 more ceramic are needed.
> 
> ...


I will keep you in mind! But don't be afraid of reminding me this fall when the time comes to collect seeds. Always happy to share with like minded folks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was good, followed by a naff day- I was rather low- but I have decided it was too much having to borrow $2,000 to go to Sydney on an off chance of seeing Fale- the family has played so dirty in the past- I don't have any trust, but that they will do it again, (work out some way of making it impossible to see him)


Too bad you cannot just "sneak" in and see him. So not right the way they are treating you. :sm25:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Very happy to hear that the tour of your garden was a success. And that your visitors were respectful! Send pictures of your garden please...


Yes, pretty please?????????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I will keep you in mind! But don't be afraid of reminding me this fall when the time comes to collect seeds. Always happy to share with like minded folks.


I managed to find Peppermint from Park Seeds. Total of $4.50 USD but worth the cost.

Just have to remember to water extra for either peppermint or spearmint... candidates for the pepper plant pots as THEY adore excess water! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The garden tour was a wonderful experience. We probably had close to 300 people coming through our gates and all were very respectful. There were two master gardeners available to answer questions. Three volunteers to act as greeters and to give guidance to people. It was a beautiful day. Luckily, the wind spared us today. Now, a day to fertilize and catch up.


That must have been quite an amazing time for you- almost 300, Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. It's very disappointing and very sad for you...Big hugs.


Thank you Vickie- I think it is the only practical, and sensible thing to do, much as I miss him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,how lovely that it all went well with the garden callers.
> Julie ,for what it's worth I think you have made the right decision. It's not as if you are in any fit state to chase about , if they decide to do a temporary flit ,while you are over there , to stop you seeing Fale .


Which is exactly what I fear, on past performance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Too bad you cannot just "sneak" in and see him. So not right the way they are treating you. :sm25:


It is so against everything one hears in the marriage service- thinking of Harry and Meghan at the weekend. Sneaking in is not possible without an address.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures, hope not too many!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lovely home and so nicely put together. It all looks so simple, but I know that it takes a lot of effort to reach this level of simplicity. Congratulations.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures, hope not too many!


Barbara, just gorgeous :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures, hope not too many!


No wonder your garden was selected for viewing- I had not seen quite so much of it before- is it you, or Jerry, who is the gardener? or is it a combined effort?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Now, some of the backyard.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely home and so nicely put together. It all looks so simple, but I know that it takes a lot of effort to reach this level of simplicity. Congratulations.


Thank you, DeEtta. My husband deserves all the credit. He is out 1-2 hours almost every day, grooming, checking for pests, etc. I water the pots, she said lamely, and help deadheading flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Now, some of the backyard.


Superb!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara, just gorgeous :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Vickie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No wonder your garden was selected for viewing- I had not seen quite so much of it before- is it you, or Jerry, who is the gardener? or is it a combined effort?


I replied to DeEtta before I saw your note. I'm the enjoyer!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Superb!


It really is a lovely place. Jerry has really kept it beautiful but he enjoys being outside but not being idle. Perfect for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It really is a lovely place. Jerry has really kept it beautiful but he enjoys being outside but not being idle. Perfect for him!


And a real testament to his vision and skills!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Barbara. Thanks for sharing your lovely garden with us. I cannot imagine having 300 people walking my yard. Kudos to you and your DH for making such a lovely setting.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Barbara .There are some lovely pictures there .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Barbara. Thanks for sharing your lovely garden with us. I cannot imagine having 300 people walking my yard. Kudos to you and your DH for making such a lovely setting.


Thank you, Melanie. Everyone was very respectful. I got my little zen rake out and smoothed the stones in the walking path. Jerry is very, very fussy about his rocks!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The pebble stream in Barbara’s garden brought to mind something a School has done .In one school ,in memory of a pupil who died in the bombing last year ,they have had a special garden made and there is a pebble stream and many of the pebbles have been decorated by the pupils and they have written 
messages on them .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Melanie. Everyone was very respectful. I got my little zen rake out and smoothed the stones in the walking path. Jerry is very, very fussy about his rocks!


Jerry is an artist with your garden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> The pebble stream in Barbara's garden brought to mind something a School has done .In one school ,in memory of a pupil who died in the bombing last year ,they have had a special garden made and there is a pebble stream and many of the pebbles have been decorated by the pupils and they have written
> messages on them .


What a great idea Ann- bringing comfort to the family, and the children who were able to express how they felt.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> The pebble stream in Barbara's garden brought to mind something a School has done .In one school ,in memory of a pupil who died in the bombing last year ,they have had a special garden made and there is a pebble stream and many of the pebbles have been decorated by the pupils and they have written
> messages on them .


What a heartfelt way to commemorate a young person's life. The messages would be a comfort to both the family and the classmates...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have reached the point where I've promised myself some housekeeping. Basically, do we want continue with The Lace Party? I myself am very busy on non lace projects, I am happy to roll us over again, as we approach 100. Does anyone have any bright ideas?


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Barbara. Thanks for sharing your lovely garden with us. I cannot imagine having 300 people walking my yard. Kudos to you and your DH for making such a lovely setting.


Totally agree with everyone here!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry no bright ideas .It seems a shame to stop but has ceased to concentrate on Lace knitting .So many have moved on to other things since I first came here .Other people have just dropped out but we don’t know the reason . I notice that Knitting Paradise ,in general ,has many topics and very few concerned with knitting .I don’t think this is how it used to be .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry no bright ideas .It seems a shame to stop but has ceased to concentrate on Lace knitting .So many have moved on to other things since I first came here .Other people have just dropped out but we don't know the reason . I notice that Knitting Paradise ,in general ,has many topics and very few concerned with knitting .I don't think this is how it used to be .


I'll wait for more feedback, Ann. I do tend to agree with you. So many are elsewhere, and otherwise occupied.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> The pebble stream in Barbara's garden brought to mind something a School has done .In one school ,in memory of a pupil who died in the bombing last year ,they have had a special garden made and there is a pebble stream and many of the pebbles have been decorated by the pupils and they have written
> messages on them .


That is such a lovely remembrance. Here, where we have drought, we call them dry creeks because most of the time they are. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jerry is an artist with your garden!


He certainly is. We had a landscape gardener design it and do the initial work. When we move in, there was nothing in the back yard. It is quite a transformation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Barbara .There are some lovely pictures there .


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have reached the point where I've promised myself some housekeeping. Basically, do we want continue with The Lace Party? I myself am very busy on non lace projects, I am happy to roll us over again, as we approach 100. Does anyone have any bright ideas?


I don't have any bright ideas. I'm happily back to weaving. I would miss our chatting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I don't have any bright ideas. I'm happily back to weaving. I would miss our chatting.


 :sm24: I will wait to see what the consensus is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> He certainly is. We had a landscape gardener design it and do the initial work. When we move in, there was nothing in the back yard. It is quite a transformation.


It looks quite a large area to work, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Between knitting and gardening I have some future photos possible. :sm24: 

I have to agree that we seen to be in chat mode during the U.S. summer/AU winter.

With 5 circulars... soon 7, I may have more photos of socks. :sm23:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> We are loving all the space also. Once we finally get it where we want it, it will just be maintenance. Part of the yard are there, still working on getting what flower beds I want established.
> 
> Plus we want to build a raised strawberry bed. Not quite sure where, but somewhere!


Yum for the strawberries. If I had the space I would also put in a cherry tree and autumn fruiting raspberry canes - I love summer fruit. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did that one evening when it was late, the wife said they didn't think we could hear anything because we have no windows on that side of our house (facing their house). It was one of the evenings our windows were rattling. She came over to our house and stood outside, didn't say much except "Oh". They turned the sound down for a little while, but the volume went back up later. This was quite a while before their daughter died on Christmas Day. When that happened, all was quite until after they had held a "celebration of life", which we didn't know about though we had told them we would attend. My husband seems to be friendly with them, but doesn't want to say anything about the loud late night music..."they've been through so much". Well, so have I. And I need my sleep, especially when I have to get up at 5 a.m. in the morning to go be with little grandson all day while his dad/my son is at work. I'll probably let it go until I just can't stand it any longer and don't care if they do anything in retaliation when I call the police. I don't know which neighbors are friendly towards them and who aren't, so I haven't gone around asking anyone how they feel about the late night noise. For all I know, everyone may be OK with it.
> 
> I suppose I really do need to get serious about downsizing so we could move to a smaller place. Actually, the size of the house is OK, it's the yard work that hubby almost refuses to do any longer, and won't pay anyone to do it. Do I need to mention that he has started down the dementia path? After seeing what happened to both of my parents, I really don't want to go through that again, especially with him. Like I said, I'll probably let it go as long as I can.


So sorry you have so much on your mind, Joyce - Hugs.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So sorry you have so much on your mind, Joyce - Hugs.


Thanks. The sad part of the noisy neighbor, and everyone else in the neighborhood is wonderful, is that I find myself wishing I could run away and just be alone. Of course, that's not healthy (or feasible) so it will remain a daydream. Thank heavens for knitting and all the other creative things I'm able to do. I'm sure I'd go crazy without the creative juices flowing sometimes!

Hubby was taking me out for a hamburger last Friday night and tuned his car radio to a channel talking about the horrific shooting in Texas. I had been busy all day and hadn't heard a single thing about it. One lady called in, identified herself as a social worker with her county department of social services. She said she goes into homes with troubled children/teens all the time and the thing she's observed that overwhelms her is that these children and teens don't have any coping mechanisms. So, when they get angry and/or frustrated, they get a gun and start shooting. They don't know of anything else. Her comments hit me like a thunderbolt. A long time ago, I was listening to an interview with Taylor Swift and she said when she was angry or frustrated about something that happened when she was in school, she would tell herself "it's OK, I can go home and write a song about it." I used to joke and say I made quilts so I wouldn't kill anyone (this was during the really bad years with my son). But I don't joke about this any longer, it's just too serious a subject, even though my comment had some truth to it.

So is this what the children and teens are missing? Creative outlets??? Music is still being taught in public schools here, my son took a carpentry program his last 2 years of high school that was the only positive thing going for him at the time. Cooking classes have been centralized in a "Career Center" in my county in the form of training for future chefs. Not everyone's cup of tea. Sewing and other needlework disappeared long ago. I think fashion design is also available at the Career Center, but that is not interesting to everyone. So maybe we need to re-start teaching these things to kids, boys and girls alike? A good reason for us to reach out and teach younger folks the knitting and other skills we have, right?

What do you think? Those of you outside of the U.S.- do your children and teens have classes for things that would be considered creative? (Those things not usually considered of an academic nature like math, science, foreign languages, etc.) I'm just curious.....


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Joyce, things have changed here as well. I don't have children but I know that "Home Ec" and music have been eliminated or cut back to concentrate on the 3Rs. We do have an Arts High School I'm my city but you must pass a entry exam/show your portfolio/dance/music talent.
We have after school programs and lunch programs in the schools as well as Boy's and Girl's Clubs. Many children are over scheduled to the point of parental exhaustion getting this child or the other to soccer, hockey, dance...
With both parents working there is less time for teaching these skills or hobbies. I'm not criticizing, my Mom worked once we were in school. And there arei less inter-generational families. If Mom wasn't home there was my GM. The saying is "It takes a village to raise a child". Our "villages" are very fragmented if non existent. 
The new "Social Media" and tech obsession is very harmful to our society. The family may be "together" but are they? The kids are on their phones texting/ Snapchating/FaceBooking... And parents may be doing the very same. Each in their own silo while surrounded by others. Bullying doesn't stop when they leave school. It continues online obsessively.
I don't wish to start anything but in Canada guns are not as accessible as in the US. But I always thought that what happened in the US would not come here. But I was wrong. We have more knife incidents and gang violence occurring here. And as we all know, regardless of gun availability, the "Bad Guys" will always find a way to obtain them... Just my own opinion...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie- I have always thought of Canada as a more peaceful place than the U.S. It has broken my heart to hear of mass injury/death incidences there, and we probably don't get all of the reports that you do. I had truly hoped all of you would be spared, but whatever is at the root of this type of behavior and crime is everywhere unfortunately. Even if guns were illegal here, the crimes would still happen, but maybe not as often. I'm not in favor of total bans on guns, just closing the current loop holes and making the national data base more complete that holds info on people with serious issues that makes gun possession for them a serious threat to others. Some of the mass shootings here could have been prevented or greatly lessened if people with criminal records, for example, would not have been able to get guns as easily as they did. There are other issues of course, it's a complicated matter. How to balance people's privacy with the need to keep track of those with serious mental issues is going to be hard to decide. But children getting guns and committing the horrible crimes has just got to stop. Somehow, someway.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- apologize for it taking me a couple of days to get back to your question about "our" future. What attracted me to KP and the Lace Party in the early years was the focus on learning techniques, exchanging info or comments on projects using those skills and seeing other's work. In the intervening years, the overall focus not only in the LP bus also on KP in general, is away from the technical and toward the social. Exchanging pleasantries and sharing in life's daily challenges has been and continues to be rewarding because it seems that I'm in a broader world of people who share some of my interests. I miss the technicial sharing and would personally like to see more of it, but since Barbara and I did the session on Temari, I think only NancyLea has presented anything of a "learning" nature. I'm not trying to indicate that I don't enjoy the travelogues and photographs, etc. -- just that I haven't been technically stimulated much. 

So after blather on and on, I guess I could sum it all up by saying, I'd hate to see the group disband, because we have become such a comfortable circle of friends, but I would like to see more emphasis on knitting and preferably lace knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The garden tour was a wonderful experience. We probably had close to 300 people coming through our gates and all were very respectful. There were two master gardeners available to answer questions. Three volunteers to act as greeters and to give guidance to people. It was a beautiful day. Luckily, the wind spared us today. Now, a day to fertilize and catch up.


Very glad that it went well, Barbara - as did your scarf; very attractive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures, hope not too many!


A lovely garden, Barbara and so very different from mine although we grow some of the same plants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- apologize for it taking me a couple of days to get back to your question about "our" future. What attracted me to KP and the Lace Party in the early years was the focus on learning techniques, exchanging info or comments on projects using those skills and seeing other's work. In the intervening years, the overall focus not only in the LP bus also on KP in general, is away from the technical and toward the social. Exchanging pleasantries and sharing in life's daily challenges has been and continues to be rewarding because it seems that I'm in a broader world of people who share some of my interests. I miss the technicial sharing and would personally like to see more of it, but since Barbara and I did the session on Temari, I think only NancyLea has presented anything of a "learning" nature. I'm not trying to indicate that I don't enjoy the travelogues and photographs, etc. -- just that I haven't been technically stimulated much.
> 
> So after blather on and on, I guess I could sum it all up by saying, I'd hate to see the group disband, because we have become such a comfortable circle of friends, but I would like to see more emphasis on knitting and preferably lace knitting.


Thanks for getting back to me on this DeEtta!- it is exactly at that technical level that I personally feel most challenged- I am very aware I don't have the skills of many of our previous Lace Party participants- and as I mentioned I keep ending up not working with lace.
I would be repeating myself if I were to do a travelogue- I have not traveled for rather a long time. But we have made some firm friendships- so I think we will roll over as we approach 100, and see how the next month or two develop.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on this DeEtta!- it is exactly at that technical level that I personally feel most challenged- I am very aware I don't have the skills of many of our previous Lace Party participants- and as I mentioned I keep ending up not working with lace.
> I would be repeating myself if I were to do a travelogue- I have not traveled for rather a long time. But we have made some firm friendships- so I think we will roll over as we approach 100, and see how the next month or two develop.


This sounds like a good plan. My attention has been diverted for the last couple of months and probably will continue to be until late in June (my first cousin is planning a big family reunion and it seems that I'm well "sucked" into it). That, along with the overwhelming amount of work to try and maintain my place as well as Mom's is pretty onerous. And in addition to all of this, I've been having some rather unpleasant reactions to various drugs -- which has been going on since the beginning of the year. And in addition to all of these, my good friend Laury (of the crochet design fame) has finally succeeded in getting relocated away from the valley; so my life has been effected as the "left behind friend." Sounds like whine, whine, whine to me........ Which I suppose is why I just haven't been as responsive as normal. Honestly, ladies, I promise to try and "get it together soon."

On a knitting note, I'm still plugging away at the Frosted Leaves doily pattern by Neibling. I'm up to row 87; roughly 450-500 stitches on the needle right now. This project is slow going and last night I moved the project to a 40" circ needle so it would be easier to "read" my knitting. One of the challenges on this project is that I decided to use a dark red cotton thread on needles with a red cable and it is hard to see the stitches. It is taking me about 1.5-2 hours to do one pattern round and then an even round; so it is slow going, but I am plugging away.

Take care, my friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This sounds like a good plan. My attention has been diverted for the last couple of months and probably will continue to be until late in June (my first cousin is planning a big family reunion and it seems that I'm well "sucked" into it). That, along with the overwhelming amount of work to try and maintain my place as well as Mom's is pretty onerous. And in addition to all of this, I've been having some rather unpleasant reactions to various drugs -- which has been going on since the beginning of the year. And in addition to all of these, my good friend Laury (of the crochet design fame) has finally succeeded in getting relocated away from the valley; so my life has been effected as the "left behind friend." Sounds like whine, whine, whine to me........ Which I suppose is why I just haven't been as responsive as normal. Honestly, ladies, I promise to try and "get it together soon."
> 
> On a knitting note, I'm still plugging away at the Frosted Leaves doily pattern by Neibling. I'm up to row 87; roughly 450-500 stitches on the needle right now. This project is slow going and last night I moved the project to a 40" circ needle so it would be easier to "read" my knitting. One of the challenges on this project is that I decided to use a dark red cotton thread on needles with a red cable and it is hard to see the stitches. It is taking me about 1.5-2 hours to do one pattern round and then an even round; so it is slow going, but I am plugging away.
> 
> Take care, my friends.


Hoping things do come right for you, DeEtta, sooner rather than longer! 
Good luck with the Neibling design- way beyond what I would ever tackle!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures, hope not too many!


Barbara, your flowers/plants are beautiful! Never too many photographs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Now, some of the backyard.


Exquisite! Love them all. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have reached the point where I've promised myself some housekeeping. Basically, do we want continue with The Lace Party? I myself am very busy on non lace projects, I am happy to roll us over again, as we approach 100. Does anyone have any bright ideas?


I have not bright ideas. I enjoy this group immensely, would not like to see it disband. I make a good follower, but am a lousy leader.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yum for the strawberries. If I had the space I would also put in a cherry tree and autumn fruiting raspberry canes - I love summer fruit. :sm02:


Blackberries grow wild around here. In large numbers! And they are delicious.

We have talked about fruit trees. At the place we had in Pennsylvania in the 1990s, we had planted several fruit trees. But they really didn't start bearing much fruit until a couple of years after we left. They take a while to establish it seems like.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks. The sad part of the noisy neighbor, and everyone else in the neighborhood is wonderful, is that I find myself wishing I could run away and just be alone. Of course, that's not healthy (or feasible) so it will remain a daydream. Thank heavens for knitting and all the other creative things I'm able to do. I'm sure I'd go crazy without the creative juices flowing sometimes!
> 
> Hubby was taking me out for a hamburger last Friday night and tuned his car radio to a channel talking about the horrific shooting in Texas. I had been busy all day and hadn't heard a single thing about it. One lady called in, identified herself as a social worker with her county department of social services. She said she goes into homes with troubled children/teens all the time and the thing she's observed that overwhelms her is that these children and teens don't have any coping mechanisms. So, when they get angry and/or frustrated, they get a gun and start shooting. They don't know of anything else. Her comments hit me like a thunderbolt. A long time ago, I was listening to an interview with Taylor Swift and she said when she was angry or frustrated about something that happened when she was in school, she would tell herself "it's OK, I can go home and write a song about it." I used to joke and say I made quilts so I wouldn't kill anyone (this was during the really bad years with my son). But I don't joke about this any longer, it's just too serious a subject, even though my comment had some truth to it.
> 
> ...


I agree with your assessment. Children need more creative outlets and less technology. I know many schools here in Washington have cut so many "creative" classes. I didn't take them when I was in school, but I was in 4H also. Not even sure if that is around anymore.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on this DeEtta!- it is exactly at that technical level that I personally feel most challenged- I am very aware I don't have the skills of many of our previous Lace Party participants- and as I mentioned I keep ending up not working with lace.
> I would be repeating myself if I were to do a travelogue- I have not traveled for rather a long time. But we have made some firm friendships- so I think we will roll over as we approach 100, and see how the next month or two develop.


I find myself wondering if a couple of topics could be re-visited. I have gone through the Shetland Lace topic but would love to have more information about that. And of course all I know about it is what I have read here.

I now have some lovely lace weight yarn that I could use. Just a thought.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I find myself wondering if a couple of topics could be re-visited. I have gone through the Shetland Lace topic but would love to have more information about that. And of course all I know about it is what I have read here.
> 
> I now have some lovely lace weight yarn that I could use. Just a thought.


JanetLee, What additional information would you like? Have a list of open questions? As you know, I'm keenly interested in this topic too; so maybe we could use your questions as focal points. I seem to be have been plagued my whole life by the questions which begin "why do they...." "what does it....." "what causes ....." "What if I....." Having followed your brain storms, I suspect the same might be said of you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have not bright ideas. I enjoy this group immensely, would not like to see it disband. I make a good follower, but am a lousy leader.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee, What additional information would you like? Have a list of open questions? As you know, I'm keenly interested in this topic too; so maybe we could use your questions as focal points. I seem to be have been plagued my whole life by the questions which begin "why do they...." "what does it....." "what causes ....." "What if I....." Having followed your brain storms, I suspect the same might be said of you too.


Would the timing be alright for you at the moment? Or would it be wise to wait a bit? Even with two of you leading the conversation it could work, especially now we are not trying to limit things to two weeks.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have not bright ideas. I enjoy this group immensely, would not like to see it disband. I make a good follower, but am a lousy leader.


Same from me!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good day knitters! I too enjoy this group. I will provide a knitting update. And a picture heavy post.

I am current on all three Year Of scarves (it's a miracle, lol!). These are Toni's Shetland Sampler, Elizabeth's Shetland Sampler, and Elizabeth's cable sampler.

I am awaiting more yarn to continue on the Addition by Subtraction MMKAL (murder mystery KAL) as I ran out of color D halfway through clue 2. It is a stash buster project for me as I am using up some skeins of Red Heart. The pattern calls for fingering weight but I am using worsted. Even with smaller needles, thus a dense fabric, the end result is going to be huge! Clue 4 is out but I am being good and have not peeked at 3 or 4.

I am moving along slowly with Kelsingra. The final clue, #5, is out. I am midway through clue 3.

Driving Miss Dahlia is on hold until I finish Kelsingra. Dahlia is the one I am making as a baby blanket using Knit Picks Comfy fingering.

All other WIP's are hibernating. 


I am sure I am missing something, lol.

.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Same from me!


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Good day knitters! I too enjoy this group. I will provide a knitting update. And a picture heavy post.
> 
> I am current on all three Year Of scarves (it's a miracle, lol!). These are Toni's Shetland Sampler, Elizabeth's Shetland Sampler, and Elizabeth's cable sampler.
> 
> ...


Melanie they are all lovely. About the monstrosity, remember the 3 Rs(just kidding, I wouldn't want to look at that either...)
:sm16:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Melanie- how can the "monstrosity" pass building codes? Those are just freight containers, right? Somebody has fantasies about living like a hobo (from the great depression era)? Yuk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day knitters! I too enjoy this group. I will provide a knitting update. And a picture heavy post.
> 
> I am current on all three Year Of scarves (it's a miracle, lol!). These are Toni's Shetland Sampler, Elizabeth's Shetland Sampler, and Elizabeth's cable sampler.
> 
> ...


I don't think boredom comes into your knitting, Melanie! what variety you have!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good day knitters! I too enjoy this group. I will provide a knitting update. And a picture heavy post.
> 
> I am current on all three Year Of scarves (it's a miracle, lol!). These are Toni's Shetland Sampler, Elizabeth's Shetland Sampler, and Elizabeth's cable sampler.
> 
> ...


Melanie -- what is that monstrosity going to be???? A home?? Does appear to be above the standing water level. Can't say that I'd want to look at it, but it might be a fascinating thing to watch.

Knitting is lovely. I'll admit that I'm somewhat confused about the whole concept of clues and mystery knits. Do you have any idea before you get started what the end result will be? And how do you know that your investment in time and materials will render you something that you want? The image I have in my mind is rather like buying a grab bag on the assurance that there will be something you like in it. I must be "missing" something, because this kind of leap of faith into the unknown seems risky. Or is it the case that Elizabeth and Toni are such good designers, that you want to knit whatever they create? (And they are -- all you have to do is look at the finished product to see they design attractive pieces!) I'm not trying to be denigrating here, I'm actually confused about the motivations and attraction -- this is new to me and no one has really ever explained it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would the timing be alright for you at the moment? Or would it be wise to wait a bit? Even with two of you leading the conversation it could work, especially now we are not trying to limit things to two weeks.


Julie -- I was just curious about JanetLee's comment about wanting more information. At the moment, I don't think there is a topic here, but would you like me to spell you as moderator of the next LP? I would certainly be happy to do so, although I doubt that I'll have as many interesting comments as you. I guess we (us LP'ers) have been depending on you to keep things going and you have. For that I certainly thank you. So, if you want me to take the next one I will.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I was just curious about JanetLee's comment about wanting more information. At the moment, I don't think there is a topic here, but would you like me to spell you as moderator of the next LP? I would certainly be happy to do so, although I doubt that I'll have as many interesting comments as you. I guess we (us LP'ers) have been depending on you to keep things going and you have. For that I certainly thank you. So, if you want me to take the next one I will.


That is great, DeEtta- my goal had been to keep us ticking over - previously the only one to come forward had been our dear Norma, but neither did I want anyone to feel pressured.
Your offer of hosting gladly accepted!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great, DeEtta- my goal had been to keep us ticking over - previously the only one to come forward had been our dear Norma, but neither did I want anyone to feel pressured.
> Your offer of hosting gladly accepted!


Okay. I'll keep my eye on the page count and when we get close to 100 I'll set up a new thread.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The 'monstrosity' is a container home. Most of the ones I know about are not quite so tall. They get finished with a facade to make them look like regular houses. We are not sure about this one. The owner says he might just paint them all one color. Sigh. The water is only temporary, we had a lot of rain these past few days and that lot floods with a lot of standing water. It used to be the favorite of frogs and wading birds. DH was able to convince the neighbor to the south to replace his privacy fence after it was destroyed by hurricane Irma as the neighbor frequently sits outside semi-naked (not a pretty sight, close that robe!) but how can we hide the thing across the street when we go to sell our house? Egad!

DeEtta (belle1) - to attempt an answer your question about MKAL's. First Elizabeth and Toni have year long sampler scarves. Both have done the same style previously and the description is accurate so we know what we will be getting. In their case a scarf about 9 x 70 inches with 12 different motifs. With most MKAL's you get a general idea what the end product will be and it's shape, i.e. cardigan, socks, shawl (triangle, square, etc). The recommended yarn weight and yardage, and gauge are given. And some general techniques such as colorwork, lace, cables, etc. If the designer has other patterns you might get an idea if you will like it or not. Some designers also sell the yarn as a kit. I agree that there may be a lot of effort put into something you won't like in the end, but life is like that sometimes, lol. Some designers have developed a sort of cult following and release several MKALs each year. Lily Go comes to mind, her shawls are all beautiful and use a lot of twisted stitches with interesting motifs. The level of quality of design and testing varies, a lot. The aforementioned Lily Go has wonderful patterns with accurate yardage and rarely a mistake. But I have done some that appear to have not been tested, had lots of pattern mistakes (more than just the occasional typo), and yardage that seems to be just a wild guess. The chat forums are usually good as other knitters share progress photos (sometimes in a spoiler only thread) and tips, and problems encountered. I enjoy MKAL's for the mystery, guessing what will come next, seeing the parts come together. I have some that I have not finished as I was not enjoying the process but that is the risk of an MKAL. Either you enjoy them or you don't see the point (hence never bother with them). Funny side note: if you are trying to sell me a pattern (not an MKAL), please provide descent photos of what the object looks like. Mystery is not good there for me.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> This sounds like a good plan. My attention has been diverted for the last couple of months and probably will continue to be until late in June (my first cousin is planning a big family reunion and it seems that I'm well "sucked" into it). That, along with the overwhelming amount of work to try and maintain my place as well as Mom's is pretty onerous. And in addition to all of this, I've been having some rather unpleasant reactions to various drugs -- which has been going on since the beginning of the year. And in addition to all of these, my good friend Laury (of the crochet design fame) has finally succeeded in getting relocated away from the valley; so my life has been effected as the "left behind friend." Sounds like whine, whine, whine to me........ Which I suppose is why I just haven't been as responsive as normal. Honestly, ladies, I promise to try and "get it together soon."
> 
> On a knitting note, I'm still plugging away at the Frosted Leaves doily pattern by Neibling. I'm up to row 87; roughly 450-500 stitches on the needle right now. This project is slow going and last night I moved the project to a 40" circ needle so it would be easier to "read" my knitting. One of the challenges on this project is that I decided to use a dark red cotton thread on needles with a red cable and it is hard to see the stitches. It is taking me about 1.5-2 hours to do one pattern round and then an even round; so it is slow going, but I am plugging away.
> 
> Take care, my friends.


i sympathize, have my own version going on. love neibling also, because of copyright laws there are many patterns out of our shareable experience but we could share a month or so and discuss some of his more creative sections. for me the hardest part of working neibling (and now the japenese) lace is recognizing the overly packed symbol boxes. you know the ones---slip three pw,k2tog, slip slipped st over all in one little bitty square! love the way neibling has you increase 6 st in one st 24 times and then the next row you decrease 3 st 24 times, but when you block you get this wonderful open netting with solid patches.

lurker2, try thinking of neibling as an Olympic gold, lots of us will never achieve the full effect but each of us can enjoy the chance to interpret the effort.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The 'monstrosity' is a container home. Most of the ones I know about are not quite so tall. They get finished with a facade to make them look like regular houses. We are not sure about this one. The owner says he might just paint them all one color. Sigh. The water is only temporary, we had a lot of rain these past few days and that lot floods with a lot of standing water. It used to be the favorite of frogs and wading birds. DH was able to convince the neighbor to the south to replace his privacy fence after it was destroyed by hurricane Irma as the neighbor frequently sits outside semi-naked (not a pretty sight, close that robe!) but how can we hide the thing across the street when we go to sell our house? Egad!
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - to attempt an answer your question about MKAL's. First Elizabeth and Toni have year long sampler scarves. Both have done the same style previously and the description is accurate so we know what we will be getting. In their case a scarf about 9 x 70 inches with 12 different motifs. With most MKAL's you get a general idea what the end product will be and it's shape, i.e. cardigan, socks, shawl (triangle, square, etc). The recommended yarn weight and yardage, and gauge are given. And some general techniques such as colorwork, lace, cables, etc. If the designer has other patterns you might get an idea if you will like it or not. Some designers also sell the yarn as a kit. I agree that there may be a lot of effort put into something you won't like in the end, but life is like that sometimes, lol. Some designers have developed a sort of cult following and release several MKALs each year. Lily Go comes to mind, her shawls are all beautiful and use a lot of twisted stitches with interesting motifs. The level of quality of design and testing varies, a lot. The aforementioned Lily Go has wonderful patterns with accurate yardage and rarely a mistake. But I have done some that appear to have not been tested, had lots of pattern mistakes (more than just the occasional typo), and yardage that seems to be just a wild guess. The chat forums are usually good as other knitters share progress photos (sometimes in a spoiler only thread) and tips, and problems encountered. I enjoy MKAL's for the mystery, guessing what will come next, seeing the parts come together. I have some that I have not finished as I was not enjoying the process but that is the risk of an MKAL. Either you enjoy them or you don't see the point (hence never bother with them). Funny side note: if you are trying to sell me a pattern (not an MKAL), please provide descent photos of what the object looks like. Mystery is not good there for me.


Thanks Melanie for this explanation. It in large part satisfied my curiousity. I have to admit that the part of my brain that "absolutely forbids" me to gamble with money may be at play here. Since I'm a risk taker, I suspect that it is a simply a part of my personality that won't allow me to allocate resources to something that I can't envision a return on my investment, be it gambling, or grab bags or MKALs. My challenge has always been having too many ideas or challenges to choose from; therefore no time for open ended potentials. In short, I guess they just aren't for me if for no other reason than I really can't work on more than one project at a time. Everytime I try to do that, it doesn't work, and then I have to expend monumental effort and discipline to return to a previously started project to finish it.

Again, thanks.

And I certainly hope the container house can become visiually satisfying. I'm so blessed to not have any potential building anywhere near me. I like controlling what I see and I particularly like not being crowded.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Today's Hike.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545461-1.html#12448757


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee, What additional information would you like? Have a list of open questions? As you know, I'm keenly interested in this topic too; so maybe we could use your questions as focal points. I seem to be have been plagued my whole life by the questions which begin "why do they...." "what does it....." "what causes ....." "What if I....." Having followed your brain storms, I suspect the same might be said of you too.


I am sitting here laughing and hubby is asking me what is funny!

Yes, those questions make a very good start!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day knitters! I too enjoy this group. I will provide a knitting update. And a picture heavy post.
> 
> I am current on all three Year Of scarves (it's a miracle, lol!). These are Toni's Shetland Sampler, Elizabeth's Shetland Sampler, and Elizabeth's cable sampler.
> 
> ...


What outstanding WIPs! I am still struggling along on the Guernsey/pullover for Joe (DH). Almost done with the cuff on the first sleeve and hope to start the second sleeve sometime today. Unless the yarn starts calling my name that is! :sm12:

I have seen the finished project of those trailer constructions. Look like very comfy homes when finished. Is this to be a home or a business?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Today's Hike.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545461-1.html#12448757


JanetLee, gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, gorgeous as ever!!


Wow, that was quick! Thanks!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, that was quick! Thanks!


I'm staying out of DH's way. He's painting the baseboards in the laundry room...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I'm staying out of DH's way. He's painting the baseboards in the laundry room...


I would stay out of his way also! But my DH is not that good of a painter. Very messy.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Today's Hike.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545461-1.html#12448757


Another beautiful hike and some great shots. We are still having heavy clouds here. It rained on/off during the night and a little bit ago I heard some thunder. Think I'll stay in today and deal with clearing my desk, and well maybe, a bit of knitting. Now the knitting part sounds like fun!!!!!

Thanks for sharing. This time of year is so great because there is so much life after a long, dreary winter.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I was just looking through a "new" book I found for my knitting collection. Of course, it is an OLD book, but new to me and it has rev'd up my knitting juices. It is called "Creative Knitting - A New Art Form" by Mary Walker Phillips, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, 1971. I stumbled across this volume on Thriftbooks.com so for $3.79 how could I lose??? 

I was just going to browse for a couple of minutes since it was sitting on top of my desk, but now nearly an hour later, my eyes are crossed, but my head it racing. At first glance, this black and white illustrated book didn't appear to have much of interest for me, BUT then I started reading and found her early chapter on Knitting History more comprehensive then most because she includes South and Central American knitting samples. Did you know that there was knitting there? Well, actually not until after the Spanish invaded, but it quickly spread among the populations which already worked the lovely fibers that we all cherish (alpaca, etc.) What caught my eye was the similiarity there is to American motifs and those you'd find in traditional Shetland knitting which probably gives some credence to the story that some of the ship wrecked Spanish sailors from the Armada introduced knitting to the Shetland Islands. Well, moving along, then she has the only comparative discussion I've seen really well explained and illustrated of uncrossed and uncrossed Eastern and Western knitting. My first thought was -- yeh, but why would I care? -- and then it quickly became evident that the fundamental construction of the underlying knit stitch will radically change manipulative stitching. In other words, if you start with a crossed Eastern style of knitting you'll give a much different effect when you do basic increases and decreases. And now an hour later, I'm intrigued by the page after page discussion of different ways stitches can be formed.

So, no conclusions on my part, other than Phillips has caused me to THINK about what I'm doing. We all know that a classically trained chef who has also studied other regional cuisines is likely to produce unexpected and wonderful food -- the same is probably true for us knitters too. I'll be going back to this volume later today for another dose......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Okay. I'll keep my eye on the page count and when we get close to 100 I'll set up a new thread.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> i sympathize, have my own version going on. love neibling also, because of copyright laws there are many patterns out of our shareable experience but we could share a month or so and discuss some of his more creative sections. for me the hardest part of working neibling (and now the japenese) lace is recognizing the overly packed symbol boxes. you know the ones---slip three pw,k2tog, slip slipped st over all in one little bitty square! love the way neibling has you increase 6 st in one st 24 times and then the next row you decrease 3 st 24 times, but when you block you get this wonderful open netting with solid patches.
> 
> lurker2, try thinking of neibling as an Olympic gold, lots of us will never achieve the full effect but each of us can enjoy the chance to interpret the effort.


I never was athletic- slow and steady, that's me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Another beautiful hike and some great shots. We are still having heavy clouds here. It rained on/off during the night and a little bit ago I heard some thunder. Think I'll stay in today and deal with clearing my desk, and well maybe, a bit of knitting. Now the knitting part sounds like fun!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. This time of year is so great because there is so much life after a long, dreary winter.


Just the opposite for me- winter storms are coming in early- as we approach the Solstice the days are still shortening, at least after it, they will lengthen, but winter always bites worse then sometimes through into September and October. Traditionally we are supposed to be able to plant out the tomatoes by 24th October, but in recent years Spring has been very unstable- although last year December turned out very hot. The rains have washed out the chrysanthemums so very few flowers any where now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I was just looking through a "new" book I found for my knitting collection. Of course, it is an OLD book, but new to me and it has rev'd up my knitting juices. It is called "Creative Knitting - A New Art Form" by Mary Walker Phillips, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, 1971. I stumbled across this volume on Thriftbooks.com so for $3.79 how could I lose???
> 
> I was just going to browse for a couple of minutes since it was sitting on top of my desk, but now nearly an hour later, my eyes are crossed, but my head it racing. At first glance, this black and white illustrated book didn't appear to have much of interest for me, BUT then I started reading and found her early chapter on Knitting History more comprehensive then most because she includes South and Central American knitting samples. Did you know that there was knitting there? Well, actually not until after the Spanish invaded, but it quickly spread among the populations which already worked the lovely fibers that we all cherish (alpaca, etc.) What caught my eye was the similiarity there is to American motifs and those you'd find in traditional Shetland knitting which probably gives some credence to the story that some of the ship wrecked Spanish sailors from the Armada introduced knitting to the Shetland Islands. Well, moving along, then she has the only comparative discussion I've seen really well explained and illustrated of uncrossed and uncrossed Eastern and Western knitting. My first thought was -- yeh, but why would I care? -- and then it quickly became evident that the fundamental construction of the underlying knit stitch will radically change manipulative stitching. In other words, if you start with a crossed Eastern style of knitting you'll give a much different effect when you do basic increases and decreases. And now an hour later, I'm intrigued by the page after page discussion of different ways stitches can be formed.
> 
> So, no conclusions on my part, other than Phillips has caused me to THINK about what I'm doing. We all know that a classically trained chef who has also studied other regional cuisines is likely to produce unexpected and wonderful food -- the same is probably true for us knitters too. I'll be going back to this volume later today for another dose......


It would be interesting to hear the take on the suggestion that the Spanish brought knitting to the Shetlands, from the Shetland Islanders themselves. My guess is that the Spanish may have introduced Lace Knitting, but that the art of knitting in Shetland goes further back than merely 1588.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be interesting to hear the take on the suggestion that the Spanish brought knitting to the Shetlands, from the Shetland Islanders themselves. My guess is that the Spanish may have introduced Lace Knitting, but that the art of knitting in Shetland goes further back than merely 1588.


I've always thought the same. Frankly, it sounded like an "old wives tale", but it is really easy to accept the notion of cross-information sharing which leads to similarities in decorative motifs. I think it is hard for us today to appreciate how isolated communities were till very recently. In fact, we know that knitting was alive and well in England because of surviving hosiery from Queen Elizabeth I which predate the Armada. And yes, the Shetland's are a long way from London, but it would be remarkable to me that knitting wasn't known in the Northern reaches. What surprised me in Walker's book was the very similar nature of the color work examples -- they look so similar to examples of the stranded knitting one finds in vests, hats, etc.

Having a Scottish heritage myself (think my paternal great grandfather was born in the US only a year or so after his parents immigrated), I prefer to think that the Shetlander's were quick to adapt useful ideas and skills.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've always thought the same. Frankly, it sounded like an "old wives tale", but it is really easy to accept the notion of cross-information sharing which leads to similarities in decorative motifs. I think it is hard for us today to appreciate how isolated communities were till very recently. In fact, we know that knitting was alive and well in England because of surviving hosiery from Queen Elizabeth I which predate the Armada. And yes, the Shetland's are a long way from London, but it would be remarkable to me that knitting wasn't known in the Northern reaches. What surprised me in Walker's book was the very similar nature of the color work examples -- they look so similar to examples of the stranded knitting one finds in vests, hats, etc.
> 
> Having a Scottish heritage myself (think my paternal great grandfather was born in the US only a year or so after his parents immigrated), I prefer to think that the Shetlander's were quick to adapt useful ideas and skills.


 :sm24: I am sure they had plenty of time to invent ways to pass their long winter nights! The knitting of hose for Elizabeth surely would have demanded a level of skill to be commonplace. I have a vague memory of knitting having been found on some of the ancient 'Bog' men that have been found.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Another beautiful hike and some great shots. We are still having heavy clouds here. It rained on/off during the night and a little bit ago I heard some thunder. Think I'll stay in today and deal with clearing my desk, and well maybe, a bit of knitting. Now the knitting part sounds like fun!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. This time of year is so great because there is so much life after a long, dreary winter.


Thanks for enjoying! We need rain here. I love the sound of a thunder storm!

Enjoy your knitting. I finished the first sleeve and have done the saddle shoulder and the first couple of rows on the second sleeve. Really should take some pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I was just looking through a "new" book I found for my knitting collection. Of course, it is an OLD book, but new to me and it has rev'd up my knitting juices. It is called "Creative Knitting - A New Art Form" by Mary Walker Phillips, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, 1971. I stumbled across this volume on Thriftbooks.com so for $3.79 how could I lose???
> 
> I was just going to browse for a couple of minutes since it was sitting on top of my desk, but now nearly an hour later, my eyes are crossed, but my head it racing. At first glance, this black and white illustrated book didn't appear to have much of interest for me, BUT then I started reading and found her early chapter on Knitting History more comprehensive then most because she includes South and Central American knitting samples. Did you know that there was knitting there? Well, actually not until after the Spanish invaded, but it quickly spread among the populations which already worked the lovely fibers that we all cherish (alpaca, etc.) What caught my eye was the similiarity there is to American motifs and those you'd find in traditional Shetland knitting which probably gives some credence to the story that some of the ship wrecked Spanish sailors from the Armada introduced knitting to the Shetland Islands. Well, moving along, then she has the only comparative discussion I've seen really well explained and illustrated of uncrossed and uncrossed Eastern and Western knitting. My first thought was -- yeh, but why would I care? -- and then it quickly became evident that the fundamental construction of the underlying knit stitch will radically change manipulative stitching. In other words, if you start with a crossed Eastern style of knitting you'll give a much different effect when you do basic increases and decreases. And now an hour later, I'm intrigued by the page after page discussion of different ways stitches can be formed.
> 
> So, no conclusions on my part, other than Phillips has caused me to THINK about what I'm doing. We all know that a classically trained chef who has also studied other regional cuisines is likely to produce unexpected and wonderful food -- the same is probably true for us knitters too. I'll be going back to this volume later today for another dose......


What a tease you are! Now I want the book also! I know I have some older books on the different styles of knitting, but I don't have that one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the opposite for me- winter storms are coming in early- as we approach the Solstice the days are still shortening, at least after it, they will lengthen, but winter always bites worse then sometimes through into September and October. Traditionally we are supposed to be able to plant out the tomatoes by 24th October, but in recent years Spring has been very unstable- although last year December turned out very hot. The rains have washed out the chrysanthemums so very few flowers any where now.


I am intrigued by the way our seasons are "opposite" to a certain degree. Makes for interesting sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am sure they had plenty of time to invent ways to pass their long winter nights! The knitting of hose for Elizabeth surely would have demanded a level of skill to be commonplace. I have a vague memory of knitting having been found on some of the ancient 'Bog' men that have been found.


That seems right to me about the "bog" men. And they are seriously older also!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I was just looking through a "new" book I found for my knitting collection. Of course, it is an OLD book, but new to me and it has rev'd up my knitting juices. It is called "Creative Knitting - A New Art Form" by Mary Walker Phillips, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, 1971. I stumbled across this volume on Thriftbooks.com so for $3.79 how could I lose???
> 
> I was just going to browse for a couple of minutes since it was sitting on top of my desk, but now nearly an hour later, my eyes are crossed, but my head it racing. At first glance, this black and white illustrated book didn't appear to have much of interest for me, BUT then I started reading and found her early chapter on Knitting History more comprehensive then most because she includes South and Central American knitting samples. Did you know that there was knitting there? Well, actually not until after the Spanish invaded, but it quickly spread among the populations which already worked the lovely fibers that we all cherish (alpaca, etc.) What caught my eye was the similiarity there is to American motifs and those you'd find in traditional Shetland knitting which probably gives some credence to the story that some of the ship wrecked Spanish sailors from the Armada introduced knitting to the Shetland Islands. Well, moving along, then she has the only comparative discussion I've seen really well explained and illustrated of uncrossed and uncrossed Eastern and Western knitting. My first thought was -- yeh, but why would I care? -- and then it quickly became evident that the fundamental construction of the underlying knit stitch will radically change manipulative stitching. In other words, if you start with a crossed Eastern style of knitting you'll give a much different effect when you do basic increases and decreases. And now an hour later, I'm intrigued by the page after page discussion of different ways stitches can be formed.
> 
> So, no conclusions on my part, other than Phillips has caused me to THINK about what I'm doing. We all know that a classically trained chef who has also studied other regional cuisines is likely to produce unexpected and wonderful food -- the same is probably true for us knitters too. I'll be going back to this volume later today for another dose......


I also really enjoy reading my instruction book background.... okay so I do trend to look at the pictures really good first, but I generally end up quoting out of new books within the week.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I was just looking through a "new" book I found for my knitting collection. Of course, it is an OLD book, but new to me and it has rev'd up my knitting juices. It is called "Creative Knitting - A New Art Form" by Mary Walker Phillips, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, 1971. I stumbled across this volume on Thriftbooks.com so for $3.79 how could I lose???
> 
> I was just going to browse for a couple of minutes since it was sitting on top of my desk, but now nearly an hour later, my eyes are crossed, but my head it racing. At first glance, this black and white illustrated book didn't appear to have much of interest for me, BUT then I started reading and found her early chapter on Knitting History more comprehensive then most because she includes South and Central American knitting samples. Did you know that there was knitting there? Well, actually not until after the Spanish invaded, but it quickly spread among the populations which already worked the lovely fibers that we all cherish (alpaca, etc.) What caught my eye was the similiarity there is to American motifs and those you'd find in traditional Shetland knitting which probably gives some credence to the story that some of the ship wrecked Spanish sailors from the Armada introduced knitting to the Shetland Islands. Well, moving along, then she has the only comparative discussion I've seen really well explained and illustrated of uncrossed and uncrossed Eastern and Western knitting. My first thought was -- yeh, but why would I care? -- and then it quickly became evident that the fundamental construction of the underlying knit stitch will radically change manipulative stitching. In other words, if you start with a crossed Eastern style of knitting you'll give a much different effect when you do basic increases and decreases. And now an hour later, I'm intrigued by the page after page discussion of different ways stitches can be formed.
> 
> So, no conclusions on my part, other than Phillips has caused me to THINK about what I'm doing. We all know that a classically trained chef who has also studied other regional cuisines is likely to produce unexpected and wonderful food -- the same is probably true for us knitters too. I'll be going back to this volume later today for another dose......


I have just recently come across Thriftbooks.com also. Had wondered if they had knitting and other craft books available and hadn't checked yet. How exciting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am intrigued by the way our seasons are "opposite" to a certain degree. Makes for interesting sharing.


It does make winter seem colder, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That seems right to me about the "bog" men. And they are seriously older also!


The artifacts preserved with them in their watery tomb, are quite easily identifiable, especially the clothing, again it is a very vague memory, but I seem to recall knitted purses from silver wire.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The artifacts preserved with them in their watery tomb, are quite easily identifiable, especially the clothing, again it is a very vague memory, but I seem to recall knitted purses from silver wire.


I just did a google search on bog man and a lot of interesting articles came up. Some were discussing how they ended up in the bog, with natural, accident or sacrifice, etc. Also about the clothing, what food they had recently eaten, and even the pollen on their clothes. Wow, very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I just did a google search on bog man and a lot of interesting articles came up. Some were discussing how they ended up in the bog, with natural, accident or sacrifice, etc. Also about the clothing, what food they had recently eaten, and even the pollen on their clothes. Wow, very interesting.


It is, isn't it?! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, got off my lazy duff and took some pictures. Please remember, _no pattern_ other than what is in my head! Joe (DH) had some very specific ideas of what he wanted. About the only thing that is written down is like on the first sleeve so I would know what to do for the second sleeve. No way would I even begin to think of writing this one out. And when I started of course I did a swatch and did the math for that part also. How much to cast on, how many to increase after the lower band ribbing, that sort of thing.

Anyway, enough chattering, I have probably done enough of that. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, got off my lazy duff and took some pictures. Please remember, _no pattern_ other than what is in my head! Joe (DH) had some very specific ideas of what he wanted. About the only thing that is written down is like on the first sleeve so I would know what to do for the second sleeve. No way would I even begin to think of writing this one out. And when I started of course I did a swatch and did the math for that part also. How much to cast on, how many to increase after the lower band ribbing, that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, enough chattering, I have probably done enough of that. :sm12:


Lucky DH, having a 'bespoke' sweater!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have just recently come across Thriftbooks.com also. Had wondered if they had knitting and other craft books available and hadn't checked yet. How exciting!


They do have knitting and other craft books. Of course, they have a huge variety of other volumes also. I've been using them know for several years and generally have been most pleased with my purchases. Free shipping in the US is always a good start and their general prices are "second-hand books store" rates. A friend of mine who has an internet book business introduced me to them and said that many libraries use them to dispose of unwanted donated books as well as de-accessioned books. In any case, their website is easy to negotiate and they promptly ship.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, got off my lazy duff and took some pictures. Please remember, _no pattern_ other than what is in my head! Joe (DH) had some very specific ideas of what he wanted. About the only thing that is written down is like on the first sleeve so I would know what to do for the second sleeve. No way would I even begin to think of writing this one out. And when I started of course I did a swatch and did the math for that part also. How much to cast on, how many to increase after the lower band ribbing, that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, enough chattering, I have probably done enough of that. :sm12:


JanetLee -- this is going to be a lovely sweater. Love the color and very much like the simplicity of the design. What are you going to do for a neck treatment?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I haven't been as adventurous on the sweater/vest work. Most of the work has been scarf/shawls, socks, bibs, and potholders (1-3 blankets otherwise, but only one 'designed' from established grandma's basic potholder pattern).

I hope to get as well versed as many of y'all in knitting before the 15-20 years of experience mark. Less than 10 and I can stitch well enough to not be afraid to post photos of my work. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky DH, having a 'bespoke' sweater!


I think I am spoiling him! But it is fun figuring out how to do what he wants.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- this is going to be a lovely sweater. Love the color and very much like the simplicity of the design. What are you going to do for a neck treatment?


Thank you. Not sure at this time. He doesn't want a large collar. I am debating doing a rolled collar. He is still thinking about that one.

He wanted texture stitches this time. I showed him several and this is what he picked. Easy enough to do.

I am taking suggestions though. :sm20:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I haven't been as adventurous on the sweater/vest work. Most of the work has been scarf/shawls, socks, bibs, and potholders (1-3 blankets otherwise, but only one 'designed' from established grandma's basic potholder pattern).
> 
> I hope to get as well versed as many of y'all in knitting before the 15-20 years of experience mark. Less than 10 and I can stitch well enough to not be afraid to post photos of my work. :sm24:


Ah, have faith in yourself! Everyone starts the same way. You do lovely work.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I have been following along, but not felt like I've had anything of interest to add to the chats (not a gardener--"black thumb disease"--although I do like flowers and enjoy seeing what others do in that area; also enjoy all the photos of knitting, nature, weddings, etc.,); my knitting, crocheting, & sewing is sporadic at best. I wouldn't like to see LP disband; I'm really interested in lace, moreso the creative process of it than the execution of it (yeah, sporadic! - not so good at getting it done!!) :sm12: So please, let's continue. Here's hoping JanetLee's questions about Shetland Lace will spark questions, ideas, about knitted lace in general. Neibling's creations are exquisite; fell in love with the first one I saw--& every one I've seen since.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, got off my lazy duff and took some pictures. Please remember, _no pattern_ other than what is in my head! Joe (DH) had some very specific ideas of what he wanted. About the only thing that is written down is like on the first sleeve so I would know what to do for the second sleeve. No way would I even begin to think of writing this one out. And when I started of course I did a swatch and did the math for that part also. How much to cast on, how many to increase after the lower band ribbing, that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, enough chattering, I have probably done enough of that. :sm12:


WOW! Just WOW :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> They do have knitting and other craft books. Of course, they have a huge variety of other volumes also. I've been using them know for several years and generally have been most pleased with my purchases. Free shipping in the US is always a good start and their general prices are "second-hand books store" rates. A friend of mine who has an internet book business introduced me to them and said that many libraries use them to dispose of unwanted donated books as well as de-accessioned books. In any case, their website is easy to negotiate and they promptly ship.


I had a few missing books in 3 sets of mystery series. Couldn't find them anywhere. Stumbled upon Thriftbooks and ordered all the books I needed to complete the sets. Yippee! Ordered enough to get free shipping and the books arrived in record time. Yippee! I've been working my way through the completed sets, rereading them from the first book to the last. How wonderful! If I get a chance to check on the knitting and other craft books, this could be dangerous. But a lot of fun. The libraries in my area are very picky about what they will accept as far as donated books, so I can see where a business like Thriftbooks could do very well. I'm just very glad I happened upon them, there are so many books I'd like to get. Now I just need more space to keep them.....


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I haven't been as adventurous on the sweater/vest work. Most of the work has been scarf/shawls, socks, bibs, and potholders (1-3 blankets otherwise, but only one 'designed' from established grandma's basic potholder pattern).
> 
> I hope to get as well versed as many of y'all in knitting before the 15-20 years of experience mark. Less than 10 and I can stitch well enough to not be afraid to post photos of my work. :sm24:


Karen -- don't wait till you hit the 20 year mark. Please share with us now. I, for one, would love to see what you work on. Everytime I look at a piece of work, regardless of who does it, I see something that I "file" away for my own work. I would really like to see what you have been working on.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had a few missing books in 3 sets of mystery series. Couldn't find them anywhere. Stumbled upon Thriftbooks and ordered all the books I needed to complete the sets. Yippee! Ordered enough to get free shipping and the books arrived in record time. Yippee! I've been working my way through the completed sets, rereading them from the first book to the last. How wonderful! If I get a chance to check on the knitting and other craft books, this could be dangerous. But a lot of fun. The libraries in my area are very picky about what they will accept as far as donated books, so I can see where a business like Thriftbooks could do very well. I'm just very glad I happened upon them, there are so many books I'd like to get. Now I just need more space to keep them.....


Joyce, I realize in today's world of Kindle's and other electronic media it may be a sacrilege to confess, but I still prefer to hold a book. I love books, their touch, their smell and the content. In my young adult years, I live in San Francisco and spend all my weekends in used book stores. It saddens me that there are so few really good book stores left anywhere and certainly none within a several hundred mile radius of where I live. So having something like Thrift books is, at least, an option.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, got off my lazy duff and took some pictures. Please remember, _no pattern_ other than what is in my head! Joe (DH) had some very specific ideas of what he wanted. About the only thing that is written down is like on the first sleeve so I would know what to do for the second sleeve. No way would I even begin to think of writing this one out. And when I started of course I did a swatch and did the math for that part also. How much to cast on, how many to increase after the lower band ribbing, that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, enough chattering, I have probably done enough of that. :sm12:


Love the color. You are very talented to be able to create like this. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> They do have knitting and other craft books. Of course, they have a huge variety of other volumes also. I've been using them know for several years and generally have been most pleased with my purchases. Free shipping in the US is always a good start and their general prices are "second-hand books store" rates. A friend of mine who has an internet book business introduced me to them and said that many libraries use them to dispose of unwanted donated books as well as de-accessioned books. In any case, their website is easy to negotiate and they promptly ship.


Must. Resist. Must. Not. Go. To. Website.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce, I realize in today's world of Kindle's and other electronic media it may be a sacrilege to confess, but I still prefer to hold a book. I love books, their touch, their smell and the content. In my young adult years, I live in San Francisco and spend all my weekends in used book stores. It saddens me that there are so few really good book stores left anywhere and certainly none within a several hundred mile radius of where I live. So having something like Thrift books is, at least, an option.


This was directed to Joyce but I too love the feel of a physical book. I love my Kindles, but I put both of them in large leather covers. An e-reader is fantastic as you can carry thousands of books in one small package and if you have a 'book emergency' you can get it quickly. There are people who have been scanning older out of print books and uploading them. With e-publishing independent authors are abounding.

I miss bookstores too. Even the chain bookstores are essentially cafes with magazine racks now. I realize I am part of the problem, I just don't buy as many physical books as I used to.

Every so often I see a post with photos of books that have been cut up like multi-leafed paper snowflakes. While I can appreciate the talent to create such works, I feel saddened by the loss of the book and its story. There is something reverential, to me, about a book.

Either my craft room or the dining room, possibly both, will have built in book shelves. If a book is on my bookshelf, it has been read (excepting the encyclopedias and dictionaries). The unread books are in boxes awaiting their turn. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This was directed to Joyce but I too love the feel of a physical book. I love my Kindles, but I put both of them in large leather covers. An e-reader is fantastic as you can carry thousands of books in one small package and if you have a 'book emergency' you can get it quickly. There are people who have been scanning older out of print books and uploading them. With e-publishing independent authors are abounding.
> 
> I miss bookstores too. Even the chain bookstores are essentially cafes with magazine racks now. I realize I am part of the problem, I just don't buy as many physical books as I used to.
> 
> ...


Melanie -- reverential is the correct word. There was a time when I was little kid when I thought it was a sin to set a book on the floor. "Treat a book with respect" because it may hold a key to life in it. Today, I admit to setting books on floors, but then I live by myself and have no pets so I think the books are relatively safe except for my feet. For me learning always starts with a book, then on to experimentation.

I worry about the day when electricity is scarce, batteries are depleted, and "Big Brother" monitors electronic repositories. Sounds very Orwellian, and probably reflective of the age when I grew up. I certainly hope future generations have the opportunity to experience the same joy I've had finding and consuming ideas from many ages.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce, I realize in today's world of Kindle's and other electronic media it may be a sacrilege to confess, but I still prefer to hold a book. I love books, their touch, their smell and the content. In my young adult years, I live in San Francisco and spend all my weekends in used book stores. It saddens me that there are so few really good book stores left anywhere and certainly none within a several hundred mile radius of where I live. So having something like Thrift books is, at least, an option.


I have trouble reading tablet screens, have to be careful about my pc screen too. Can make me dizzy.....trigger vertigo. Yuk. I love books for the same reasons you've shared, plus I don't have to worry about the battery pooping out, or the device malfunctioning, or loosing my connection. In Sunday School class, I smile when I can jump to a scripture faster than the device holders! And, I can flip back and forth a lot easier, too. Books in general just seem more convenient to me than digital versions. But that may be my age and what I've been accustomed to for many years! I'm finding there are some advantages to not being a spring chicken!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Must. Resist. Must. Not. Go. To. Website.


Oh boy, good luck with that one!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- reverential is the correct word. There was a time when I was little kid when I thought it was a sin to set a book on the floor. "Treat a book with respect" because it may hold a key to life in it. Today, I admit to setting books on floors, but then I live by myself and have no pets so I think the books are relatively safe except for my feet. For me learning always starts with a book, then on to experimentation.
> 
> I worry about the day when electricity is scarce, batteries are depleted, and "Big Brother" monitors electronic repositories. Sounds very Orwellian, and probably reflective of the age when I grew up. I certainly hope future generations have the opportunity to experience the same joy I've had finding and consuming ideas from many ages.


"Big Brother" is already here. I searched for something using Google on my office PC. I did not click on any of the results but when I got home, a news website had targeted ads from what I searched for. At work. Totally different networks. I don't access that particular news site at work, only at home, and there is no logging in so it is not username related. Scary creepy.

I feel for the next generation that cannot work a screwdriver. DH and I have some non-electricity skills for the zombie apocalypse. We will need to be able to trade for things, lol. Knitting is just one of my barter potentialities. Although my fire making skills have lapsed so I will need to work on that, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have trouble reading tablet screens, have to be careful about my pc screen too. Can make me dizzy.....trigger vertigo. Yuk. I love books for the same reasons you've shared, plus I don't have to worry about the battery pooping out, or the device malfunctioning, or loosing my connection. In Sunday School class, I smile when I can jump to a scripture faster than the device holders! And, I can flip back and forth a lot easier, too. Books in general just seem more convenient to me than digital versions. But that may be my age and what I've been accustomed to for many years! I'm finding there are some advantages to not being a spring chicken!


E-readers are generally not eye-wear inducing. The screens are usually white with black text (although the newer ones do have color) and they are not back lit. They also appear softer (for lack of a better word) to the eye. Tablets are usually LCD which need to be back lit. IMHO it is the back light that causes the eye strain (not researched, just opinion). If you have a friend with a Kindle or Nook (e-reader only, not the tablet version) ask to borrow it and read a story. Cheap way to test them. :sm02:

Ha ha - I have a paper version of the FAR's (Federal Aviation Regulations) for the sole purpose of flipping back and forth. My e-reader version is great for searching for a particular term. But if I am referencing multiple pages, hard copy is easiest for me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> "Big Brother" is already here. I searched for something using Google on my office PC. I did not click on any of the results but when I got home, a news website had targeted ads from what I searched for. At work. Totally different networks. I don't access that particular news site at work, only at home, and there is no logging in so it is not username related. Scary creepy.
> 
> I feel for the next generation that cannot work a screwdriver. DH and I have some non-electricity skills for the zombie apocalypse. We will need to be able to trade for things, lol. Knitting is just one of my barter potentialities. Although my fire making skills have lapsed so I will need to work on that, lol.


Although humorous, it saddens me that those thoughts are even lurking at the edges, but at the same time, it scares me that our culture is getting so far removed from basic survival capabilities -- few really cook: they use already prepared food, few repair anything such as a car, an appliance, etc: they either replace the unit in whole or pay for a repair person, etc. etc. I admire my grandparents generation as well as my parents who were quite able to build their own homes, feed their families and use their creative abilities to reach their goals. Today's people are no less capable, but much less practical and educated in basic skills. Boy-oh-boy, I must really be in a funk!!! Better go soak my head and wash out the cobwebs.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I haven't been as adventurous on the sweater/vest work. Most of the work has been scarf/shawls, socks, bibs, and potholders (1-3 blankets otherwise, but only one 'designed' from established grandma's basic potholder pattern).
> 
> I hope to get as well versed as many of y'all in knitting before the 15-20 years of experience mark. Less than 10 and I can stitch well enough to not be afraid to post photos of my work. :sm24:


[just saw this posted and quote was above it, realized I missed the not in 'not afraid to post'. oops. but I truly think this needs to be said to some who lurk here, we really are:

kaixixang, just an opinion you understand?: its the sign of a great knitter that you feel your things aren't in the same category as the people around you. the longer you knit- the more you notice the little "NOT RIGHTS" not bad enough to frog but not right. ask yourself when you finish a project "what did I learn doing this project and how will it improve my next task, knitting or not? what did I want to clarify about the process I just worked, is there a section that I could highlight and maybe get someone to explain how, why, what? (some of my first post, I very eagerly posted what I learned what I discovered while knitting that project.)

forty years knitting and the people here have shown me that i'm ready to move into the "this is going to be my BEST ever", if its even a little wonky (think front cable, needed back cable) then rip, it will never improve my thoughts about that oops by leaving it there now. now if the oops is 16 rows of three hundred stitches back-- set it down think long and hard, walk across the room, can it be seen from here, is it REALLY obvious or is it just ME obvious.

another just an opinion: these are some of the most supportive people you could expose yourself to. they are as a rule very positive in their comments, very eager to share possible remedies, very happy to share grief and disappointment in projects that went left.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> [just saw this posted and quote was above it, realized I missed the not in 'not afraid to post'. oops. but I truly think this needs to be said to some who lurk here, we really are:
> 
> kaixixang, just an opinion you understand?: its the sign of a great knitter that you feel your things aren't in the same category as the people around you. the longer you knit- the more you notice the little "NOT RIGHTS" not bad enough to frog but not right. ask yourself when you finish a project "what did I learn doing this project and how will it improve my next task, knitting or not? what did I want to clarify about the process I just worked, is there a section that I could highlight and maybe get someone to explain how, why, what? (some of my first post, I very eagerly posted what I learned what I discovered while knitting that project.)
> 
> ...


Yes, and yes. 
:sm02: :sm24:

But if you want a laugh at knitters fails head over to Ravelry for the 'your ugliest FO' photo thread. Aside from the photos, the commentary is priceless. I know I have had some projects that failed so badly that I did not take a photo for fear of breaking the camera, LOL! But did learn from my failures so I am a better knitter than I was. :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have yet to see your hike pics Janet Lee but will get to them .Your effort on the blue top for Joe (hope it’s OK to call him that )is stunning both in the construction and the colour .You are very talented .
Karen ,it would be lovely to see what you are making .
Melanie has gone into the topic re a MKAL .I have done tests for both Elizabeth and Toni for the year of Shetland scarves .It is so tempting to fudge if it doesn’t quite work out but I bring myself up short and check .It is unusual to find anything wrong ,I may add.
Shetland knitting is based on garter stitch with the lace pattern incorporated into it .Only to-day in the main section someone was talking of a book which was telling of how knitting reached Scotland .Now if only I can find it .I shall look in a minute .
I joined LP never realising all the patterns I had knitted into baby clothes were termed lace .Being a member extended my interest and I have learnt many techniques through other members .Norma took us through entrelac .I had been wanting to do this and found it easy once I had started .Sue worked us through a scarf ,I had no idea of working from a chart and made a mess of parts but it was an experience .Toni shared a cowl pattern and Elizabeth did a session on steeking .Karen led a session on tatting .There were others and all most useful.
One of the problems with getting someone to lead is that members are so very experienced and there is a fear (for me anyway ) that it is a bit like teaching your grandmother to suck eggs .
I am not able to do much until the end of June but would try to sort something out after that .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I have yet to see your hike pics Janet Lee but will get to them .Your effort on the blue top for Joe (hope it's OK to call him that )is stunning both in the construction and the colour .You are very talented .
> Karen ,it would be lovely to see what you are making .
> Melanie has gone into the topic re a MKAL .I have done tests for both Elizabeth and Toni for the year of Shetland scarves .It is so tempting to fudge if it doesn't quite work out but I bring myself up short and check .It is unusual to find anything wrong ,I may add.
> Shetland knitting is based on garter stitch with the lace pattern incorporated into it .Only to-day in the main section someone was talking of a book which was telling of how knitting reached Scotland .Now if only I can find it .I shall look in a minute .
> ...


That would be great, Ann, if you are able to lead us again after June!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I found the topic I mentioned earlier .
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545521-1.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have very little left to acquire for gardening... maybe more shallots.

Onion can be too harsh in flavor... so I am going to stay with shallots.

Very few of us tatt, shuttle or needle. Norma was one that tatted, and I wasn't going to be crass enough to ask for her supplies. It's one thing to have offered to you, not go asking. I also have to get going on the bobbin lace...since the drop spindle work isn't progressing without any mentor.

A majority of my crochet work is with pineapple patterns. I have a huge collection of shawl/scarf knitting patterns, and an obvious lack of time and thread/yarn to work ALL. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Sound familiar on the collection front? :sm15:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> E-readers are generally not eye-wear inducing. The screens are usually white with black text (although the newer ones do have color) and they are not back lit. They also appear softer (for lack of a better word) to the eye. Tablets are usually LCD which need to be back lit. IMHO it is the back light that causes the eye strain (not researched, just opinion). If you have a friend with a Kindle or Nook (e-reader only, not the tablet version) ask to borrow it and read a story. Cheap way to test them. :sm02:
> 
> Ha ha - I have a paper version of the FAR's (Federal Aviation Regulations) for the sole purpose of flipping back and forth. My e-reader version is great for searching for a particular term. But if I am referencing multiple pages, hard copy is easiest for me.


From what I've been able to find out so far, the lighting and coloring of the screen are only part of the problem. The constant rolling of the screen, which most people are not conscious of, can still trigger problems ranging from dizziness to seizures. People with epilepsy also have trouble with rolling screens, I was so relieved to find out that my problems are not a symptom of having epilepsy! The device screens we use now are much improved and we don't notice the rolling effect of the screen being refreshed, but it is still there. If you've ever seen a computer screen in a TV movie or show, that's when you can notice the rolling screen if it hasn't been touched up. Works much the same way as a radar screen, like we see on the TV weather reports. The solution for me was to always make sure I view a computer or device screen in very good light. No watching the computer in a dark room for me! Since doing that, I haven't had any problems. Whew!

Bottom line is, I just prefer a book in my hand. It's nice that a device can store hundreds of books (or more), I'm just not comfortable with screens.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have very little left to acquire for gardening... maybe more shallots.
> 
> Onion can be too harsh in flavor... so I am going to stay with shallots.
> 
> ...


I also tat, but it's at the lower end of the list of what I do. Just got some new pattern books from Dover Publications. My hair has grown out and I was hoping to find something I could make a short length of to put on a barrette or headband. I found several possibilities! Crochet pineapple patterns are among my very favorites and I have lots of patterns using them. Now I need to live at least 300 years to make all the things I want to!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did that one evening when it was late, the wife said they didn't think we could hear anything because we have no windows on that side of our house (facing their house). It was one of the evenings our windows were rattling. She came over to our house and stood outside, didn't say much except "Oh". They turned the sound down for a little while, but the volume went back up later. This was quite a while before their daughter died on Christmas Day. When that happened, all was quite until after they had held a "celebration of life", which we didn't know about though we had told them we would attend. My husband seems to be friendly with them, but doesn't want to say anything about the loud late night music..."they've been through so much". Well, so have I. And I need my sleep, especially when I have to get up at 5 a.m. in the morning to go be with little grandson all day while his dad/my son is at work. I'll probably let it go until I just can't stand it any longer and don't care if they do anything in retaliation when I call the police. I don't know which neighbors are friendly towards them and who aren't, so I haven't gone around asking anyone how they feel about the late night noise. For all I know, everyone may be OK with it.
> 
> I suppose I really do need to get serious about downsizing so we could move to a smaller place. Actually, the size of the house is OK, it's the yard work that hubby almost refuses to do any longer, and won't pay anyone to do it. Do I need to mention that he has started down the dementia path? After seeing what happened to both of my parents, I really don't want to go through that again, especially with him. Like I said, I'll probably let it go as long as I can.


So sorry, Joyce. Hard to see you hubby head down the path. Hugs. Sorry about the noise also.

Back from Chicago on Sun, wild week catching up. Now I see more catch up to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Great wedding pics. Loved the idea of the boys' vows. Sounds like a loving family.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. They are an amazing family.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I got one unsympathetic Police woman who was trying to infer it would be Ringo's leavings- he is such a clean fellow- only in his own back patch- they won't do anything because I don't have a security camera recording- so it looks like I will just have to clean up after them- sort of grin and bear it.
> The cost of a camera puts it well out of my reach. The way the house is built I just cannot see the front door until I actually open the inside door, and I usually keep that closed for privacy.


So sorry, Julie. Can't believe the police wouldn't believe you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't want to announce THIS purchase until I had the set in my hands!
> 
> I ordered 2 24-inch (60cm) Red Lace circulars early Wednesday morning after 4-5 am EST. Just did a quick trip to grab them as I didn't see them on my way out the front door. One day arrival after payment isn't making me unhappy!
> 
> ...


Lovely ChiaoGoos. Enjoy. I love mine. Hope your paperwork comes in time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I've been reading comments since I got so far behind. I've been busy finishing up a weaving and getting a new one started. It has been pesky but I think I have it going now. Also, finished the May clue to Toni's KMAL.
> 
> We have also been busy in the yard because our home is on a garden tour this Saturday. It is a find raiser for our local library. There are six homes on the tour.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Barbara.  It was a happy one and we all had a blast.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> This is a scarf I just finished weaving. It is made of chenille and a wool blend. The yarn at each end is ribbon yarn. The overall weaving is a twill.


Wonderful work, Barbara. Love it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was good, followed by a naff day- I was rather low- but I have decided it was too much having to borrow $2,000 to go to Sydney on an off chance of seeing Fale- the family has played so dirty in the past- I don't have any trust, but that they will do it again, (work out some way of making it impossible to see him)


 :sm03: Hugs, dear. They are just nasty people.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures, hope not too many!


How lovely to see your surroundings.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Now, some of the backyard.


Wonderfully amazing. Thanks so for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I don't have any bright ideas. I'm happily back to weaving. I would miss our chatting.


I quite agree with Barbara. I would miss having you all to chat with. No bright ideas though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> This sounds like a good plan. My attention has been diverted for the last couple of months and probably will continue to be until late in June (my first cousin is planning a big family reunion and it seems that I'm well "sucked" into it). That, along with the overwhelming amount of work to try and maintain my place as well as Mom's is pretty onerous. And in addition to all of this, I've been having some rather unpleasant reactions to various drugs -- which has been going on since the beginning of the year. And in addition to all of these, my good friend Laury (of the crochet design fame) has finally succeeded in getting relocated away from the valley; so my life has been effected as the "left behind friend." Sounds like whine, whine, whine to me........ Which I suppose is why I just haven't been as responsive as normal. Honestly, ladies, I promise to try and "get it together soon."
> 
> On a knitting note, I'm still plugging away at the Frosted Leaves doily pattern by Neibling. I'm up to row 87; roughly 450-500 stitches on the needle right now. This project is slow going and last night I moved the project to a 40" circ needle so it would be easier to "read" my knitting. One of the challenges on this project is that I decided to use a dark red cotton thread on needles with a red cable and it is hard to see the stitches. It is taking me about 1.5-2 hours to do one pattern round and then an even round; so it is slow going, but I am plugging away.
> 
> Take care, my friends.


Sorry you have had such a rough year, DeEtta. I remember the Frosted Leaves pattern. It is gorgeous. Can you share some progress photos?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good day knitters! I too enjoy this group. I will provide a knitting update. And a picture heavy post.
> 
> I am current on all three Year Of scarves (it's a miracle, lol!). These are Toni's Shetland Sampler, Elizabeth's Shetland Sampler, and Elizabeth's cable sampler.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am on page 87.

Here is a photo for you, Julie. This is a restaurant in Chicago. Every thing they serve has nutella in it. Nutella stuffed donuts, nutella on pancake and waffles etc.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry you have had such a rough year, DeEtta. I remember the Frosted Leaves pattern. It is gorgeous. Can you share some progress photos?


Bev, I had that very thought this morning and decided that it wasn't worth the effort. Even with a 40" circ needle, there are enough stitches and sufficient rows to made a wad in the middle of the needle. Added to that I decided to use a dark burgundy crochet thread that unless it is backed with a light color, just won't show. Think we will all have to wait till it is off the needles. Frankly, I'm getting anxious to see it myself. Did this morning's 2 rows in about 1 1/2 hours. Plan on trying to get another 2 done tonight. This is one of those instances when you just have to keep "choppin'".


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> From what I've been able to find out so far, the lighting and coloring of the screen are only part of the problem. The constant rolling of the screen, which most people are not conscious of, can still trigger problems ranging from dizziness to seizures. People with epilepsy also have trouble with rolling screens, I was so relieved to find out that my problems are not a symptom of having epilepsy! The device screens we use now are much improved and we don't notice the rolling effect of the screen being refreshed, but it is still there. If you've ever seen a computer screen in a TV movie or show, that's when you can notice the rolling screen if it hasn't been touched up. Works much the same way as a radar screen, like we see on the TV weather reports. The solution for me was to always make sure I view a computer or device screen in very good light. No watching the computer in a dark room for me! Since doing that, I haven't had any problems. Whew!
> 
> Bottom line is, I just prefer a book in my hand. It's nice that a device can store hundreds of books (or more), I'm just not comfortable with screens.


Interesting :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Julie. Can't believe the police wouldn't believe you.


 :sm25: They actually sent out a car to follow up Hori's subsequent complaint claiming that it was Ringo making the mess- but they were not worried enough to hunt him out, Aaron had said he knew of no other dog. (A stretching of the truth) But if they had been really concerned they would have knocked on my door I am sure. Nothing over the last two days, thank Heavens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm03: Hugs, dear. They are just nasty people.


Thanks, Bev! Rotorua says she is good friends with Tom's mother- Tom is Lupe's husband, if anyone should know their address it is her, so maybe we are close to a break through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I quite agree with Barbara. I would miss having you all to chat with. No bright ideas though.


We have a couple of starters for now, and I don't mind doing roll-overs when we have none.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am on page 87.
> 
> Here is a photo for you, Julie. This is a restaurant in Chicago. Every thing they serve has nutella in it. Nutella stuffed donuts, nutella on pancake and waffles etc.


 :sm24: Had not really realised that Nutella was Ferrero- I usually buy Belgian or Italian look alikes - or should I say taste alikes for cheaper!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bev, I had that very thought this morning and decided that it wasn't worth the effort. Even with a 40" circ needle, there are enough stitches and sufficient rows to made a wad in the middle of the needle. Added to that I decided to use a dark burgundy crochet thread that unless it is backed with a light color, just won't show. Think we will all have to wait till it is off the needles. Frankly, I'm getting anxious to see it myself. Did this morning's 2 rows in about 1 1/2 hours. Plan on trying to get another 2 done tonight. This is one of those instances when you just have to keep "choppin'".


I have been going through a Slough of Despond- finding it hard to knit- I guess it also is that my hands are cold- Winter has come in early!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> WOW! Just WOW :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks. Have only done about 40 rows on the sleeve today. Of course that is 4 inches. Yes, 10 rows to the inch. No pun intended, but this one is _inching_ along.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- don't wait till you hit the 20 year mark. Please share with us now. I, for one, would love to see what you work on. Everytime I look at a piece of work, regardless of who does it, I see something that I "file" away for my own work. I would really like to see what you have been working on.


Exactly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks. Have only done about 40 rows on the sleeve today. Of course that is 4 inches. Yes, 10 rows to the inch. No pun intended, but this one is _inching_ along.


I know that feeling only too well!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the color. You are very talented to be able to create like this. :sm02: :sm24:


Thank you! Joe picked the color from the colors I had available. I had several blues for him to choose from.

I dread to think what his next request will be though! Of course it is for one of his nieces that I will be making the wedding shawl. Which will not be started until this is done. :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Must. Resist. Must. Not. Go. To. Website.


They send me e-mails every day! Resistance is futile!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Although humorous, it saddens me that those thoughts are even lurking at the edges, but at the same time, it scares me that our culture is getting so far removed from basic survival capabilities -- few really cook: they use already prepared food, few repair anything such as a car, an appliance, etc: they either replace the unit in whole or pay for a repair person, etc. etc. I admire my grandparents generation as well as my parents who were quite able to build their own homes, feed their families and use their creative abilities to reach their goals. Today's people are no less capable, but much less practical and educated in basic skills. Boy-oh-boy, I must really be in a funk!!! Better go soak my head and wash out the cobwebs.


But this is all true. I have had folks look at me like I am weird because I still can and make jelly, etc. I have a garden and love to grow our own food. We both know how to swing a hammer, use a screwdriver and saw with a hand saw.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I have yet to see your hike pics Janet Lee but will get to them .Your effort on the blue top for Joe (hope it's OK to call him that )is stunning both in the construction and the colour .You are very talented .
> Karen ,it would be lovely to see what you are making .
> Melanie has gone into the topic re a MKAL .I have done tests for both Elizabeth and Toni for the year of Shetland scarves .It is so tempting to fudge if it doesn't quite work out but I bring myself up short and check .It is unusual to find anything wrong ,I may add.
> Shetland knitting is based on garter stitch with the lace pattern incorporated into it .Only to-day in the main section someone was talking of a book which was telling of how knitting reached Scotland .Now if only I can find it .I shall look in a minute .
> ...


Yes, it is all right! I am lucky that he takes an interest and is willing to be experimented on. There have been a few spectacular fails that were frogged quickly! Before he was able to take a picture. And the yarn put to a much better use.

Had to laugh about teaching your grandmother! I feel the same way. There is a lot of fantastic talent in this group. Some projects leave me in awe and a better appreciation for this art form.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev, I had that very thought this morning and decided that it wasn't worth the effort. Even with a 40" circ needle, there are enough stitches and sufficient rows to made a wad in the middle of the needle. Added to that I decided to use a dark burgundy crochet thread that unless it is backed with a light color, just won't show. Think we will all have to wait till it is off the needles. Frankly, I'm getting anxious to see it myself. Did this morning's 2 rows in about 1 1/2 hours. Plan on trying to get another 2 done tonight. This is one of those instances when you just have to keep "choppin'".


 :sm24: :sm24: It will be worth the wait.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling only too well!


I bet you do! With having it all "written" out for the decreases on the sleeve, there are 33, one decrease row every 6 rows, it seems like I am not making any headway. But, I will get it done and then 30 rows of ribbing for the cuff!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I bet you do! With having it all "written" out for the decreases on the sleeve, there are 33, one decrease row every 6 rows, it seems like I am not making any headway. But, I will get it done and then 30 rows of ribbing for the cuff!


 :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> This was directed to Joyce but I too love the feel of a physical book. I love my Kindles, but I put both of them in large leather covers. An e-reader is fantastic as you can carry thousands of books in one small package and if you have a 'book emergency' you can get it quickly. There are people who have been scanning older out of print books and uploading them. With e-publishing independent authors are abounding.
> 
> I miss bookstores too. Even the chain bookstores are essentially cafes with magazine racks now. I realize I am part of the problem, I just don't buy as many physical books as I used to.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Melanie. My place is bursting at the seams with books, the bookshelves overflowing - mostly paperbacks because they don't take up as much room, are cheaper than hardcovers, are easier to hold - and I still get more, as well as ebooks (mostly the out of print to fill in the gaps in series). Just cringe when I see books being tossed in recycling bins, or cut up...

Will have to visit Thriftbooks, too. Thanks for that link, DeEtta!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
> I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
> Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


Sad day indeed. Always gives me pause..... reminds me to appreciate the life that I have right now, not in the future, but now.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sad day indeed. Always gives me pause..... reminds me to appreciate the life that I have right now, not in the future, but now.


Same from me. I didn't think much about it when I was younger, but do now. It's always sad to hear of someone younger than myself passing away from disease. Very sad.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
> I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
> Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


A sad day for you and your friends. My condolences.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome home Bev.

Maybe a day or two of weaving will cheer you Julie.


I did a few repeats on Gerda last night. Repeats, not rows, lol. Right now each round is just shy of 2000 stitches. Started with 1020 for the border and have worked up to 1938, with my current round being the first of the decrease rounds. I'll be down to 1224 stitches for the bind off. The pattern border was the same knitted on border as Dancing Bees - pretty but time and yarn intensive. So I choose what I thought would be fewer stitches and more in keeping with the pattern design (Begonia Swirl border). Ha ha! I just calculated the stitch counts for both borders. 180 stitches difference, less than a half of a percent, ROTFLMAO! I am still happy with my choice; it is easier and I think it works. There are no p3tbl's, it is knitted in rounds (not sideways) and there are rest rounds.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
> I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
> Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


Ann, I'm very sorry for your and their loss. It is indeed very sad after doing everything possible only to have such a devastating outcome. That is one part of my career that I do not miss...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I've just opened up a new Lace Party Thread at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545782-1.html#12455889

A big thanks to Julie for hosting the last thread and keeping us moving in a forward direction. Please pop over to the new thread and join the gang.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I've just opened up a new Lace Party Thread at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545782-1.html#12455889
> 
> A big thanks to Julie for hosting the last thread and keeping us moving in a forward direction. Please pop over to the new thread and join the gang.


Thanks to you both!! As it's been already stated, I'm a better follower than a leader and I really would miss you all :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
> I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
> Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


That is so sad, Ann- but I guess he had seven more years than he might have had.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so sad, Ann- but I guess he had seven more years than he might have had.


I always question the quality of life that the treatment left the patient with...


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I always question the quality of life that the treatment left the patient with...


My father in law first developed cancer in his bladder. It spread to other areas during his chemo and radiation treatments, but finally slowed down and stopped. Less than a year later, the cancer was back. After what he'd been through with his first round of treatments, I just couldn't find fault with his decision this time to let nature take it's course. He felt he had his life in order and the second round of treatments would just prolong suffering and postpone the inevitable. I drove him to some of his radiation treatments, I couldn't take the chemo. The chemo was the rougher of the two, both during and after. His experience has made me think long and hard about what I would do in his shoes.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> My father in law first developed cancer in his bladder. It spread to other areas during his chemo and radiation treatments, but finally slowed down and stopped. Less than a year later, the cancer was back. After what he'd been through with his first round of treatments, I just couldn't find fault with his decision this time to let nature take it's course. He felt he had his life in order and the second round of treatments would just prolong suffering and postpone the inevitable. I drove him to some of his radiation treatments, I couldn't take the chemo. The chemo was the rougher of the two, both during and after. His experience has made me think long and hard about what I would do in his shoes.


 We had families question wether they should continue treatment for their children after multiple reoccurrences. There is no "right" answer. Just what you feel is right.
I have discussed this with DH about what I would want and what I would not tolerate. And it has made him think about what he would want.
When my Mom said "enough, I'm palliative" I was very relieved that she had made that decision and had not left me to make that decision. It all came down to proper care, support and a solid palliative care plan... We were very, very fortunate that I had a longtime work colleague who was an Anaesthesiologist who also did Adult Palliative care. He agreed to care for my Mom. We were all on the same page and I'll be forever grateful to him for his expertise and care for my Mom and for my family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I always question the quality of life that the treatment left the patient with...


Another sad reality of the illness.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
> I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
> Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


So sorry, Ann. How sad for those left behind.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome home Bev.
> 
> Maybe a day or two of weaving will cheer you Julie.
> 
> ...


You do keep yourself busy and productive, don't you, Melanie? Thanks for the welcome. It is good to be home.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The 'monstrosity' is a container home. Most of the ones I know about are not quite so tall. They get finished with a facade to make them look like regular houses. We are not sure about this one. The owner says he might just paint them all one color. Sigh. The water is only temporary, we had a lot of rain these past few days and that lot floods with a lot of standing water. It used to be the favorite of frogs and wading birds. DH was able to convince the neighbor to the south to replace his privacy fence after it was destroyed by hurricane Irma as the neighbor frequently sits outside semi-naked (not a pretty sight, close that robe!) but how can we hide the thing across the street when we go to sell our house? Egad!


Wow! I understand your feeling. I hope that he makes it reasonably presentable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I was just looking through a "new" book I found for my knitting collection. Of course, it is an OLD book, but new to me and it has rev'd up my knitting juices. It is called "Creative Knitting - A New Art Form" by Mary Walker Phillips, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, 1971. I stumbled across this volume on Thriftbooks.com so for $3.79 how could I lose???
> 
> I was just going to browse for a couple of minutes since it was sitting on top of my desk, but now nearly an hour later, my eyes are crossed, but my head it racing. At first glance, this black and white illustrated book didn't appear to have much of interest for me, BUT then I started reading and found her early chapter on Knitting History more comprehensive then most because she includes South and Central American knitting samples. Did you know that there was knitting there? Well, actually not until after the Spanish invaded, but it quickly spread among the populations which already worked the lovely fibers that we all cherish (alpaca, etc.) What caught my eye was the similiarity there is to American motifs and those you'd find in traditional Shetland knitting which probably gives some credence to the story that some of the ship wrecked Spanish sailors from the Armada introduced knitting to the Shetland Islands. Well, moving along, then she has the only comparative discussion I've seen really well explained and illustrated of uncrossed and uncrossed Eastern and Western knitting. My first thought was -- yeh, but why would I care? -- and then it quickly became evident that the fundamental construction of the underlying knit stitch will radically change manipulative stitching. In other words, if you start with a crossed Eastern style of knitting you'll give a much different effect when you do basic increases and decreases. And now an hour later, I'm intrigued by the page after page discussion of different ways stitches can be formed.
> 
> So, no conclusions on my part, other than Phillips has caused me to THINK about what I'm doing. We all know that a classically trained chef who has also studied other regional cuisines is likely to produce unexpected and wonderful food -- the same is probably true for us knitters too. I'll be going back to this volume later today for another dose......


Sooo, sounds intriguing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, got off my lazy duff and took some pictures. Please remember, _no pattern_ other than what is in my head! Joe (DH) had some very specific ideas of what he wanted. About the only thing that is written down is like on the first sleeve so I would know what to do for the second sleeve. No way would I even begin to think of writing this one out. And when I started of course I did a swatch and did the math for that part also. How much to cast on, how many to increase after the lower band ribbing, that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, enough chattering, I have probably done enough of that. :sm12:


Ooo, that is going to be a stunner. Love the pattern.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Many thanks to all for the kind words .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

lurker2, thank you for the work you have done to keep us gathered together,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> lurker2, thank you for the work you have done to keep us gathered together,


Thank you, Nancylea!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Adding my thanks to Julie and DeEtta for keeping LP going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Adding my thanks to Julie and DeEtta for keeping LP going[end quote]
> : Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> lurker2, thank you for the work you have done to keep us gathered together,


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my, I got much too far behind here again. I just read through quickly and am so glad we are continuing. Thank you Julie for carrying us along and De Etta for starting us anew.
Barbara, your garden is extraordinary- thanks for sharing. 
JanetLee your are so skillful in your sweater creation for your dh. Great design and color! 
Melanie, nice progress on all your projects. 
Sorry for not responding to everyone. I will see you over at the next lp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh my, I got much too far behind here again. I just read through quickly and am so glad we are continuing. Thank you Julie for carrying us along and De Etta for starting us anew.
> Barbara, your garden is extraordinary- thanks for sharing.
> JanetLee your are so skillful in your sweater creation for your dh. Great design and color!
> Melanie, nice progress on all your projects.
> Sorry for not responding to everyone. I will see you over at the next lp.


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,you sound as if the trip went well and good you are home safe and sound . My grandson loves Nutella .
> I was always taught to respect books and hate to see people allowing children to draw on them or damage them in some way .
> Have to attend a funeral this lunch time .Very sad .My friends son in law finally submitted to his brain tumour leaving three children under ten and a wife under 50.He was diagnosed seven years ago and underwent every available treatment .


That is so very sad. {{hugs}} to the family.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome home Bev.
> 
> Maybe a day or two of weaving will cheer you Julie.
> 
> ...


Goodness, that is a _lot_ of stitches! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I've just opened up a new Lace Party Thread at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545782-1.html#12455889
> 
> A big thanks to Julie for hosting the last thread and keeping us moving in a forward direction. Please pop over to the new thread and join the gang.


Thank you.

And thanks to Julie for hosting us again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, that is going to be a stunner. Love the pattern.


Thanks, Bev. It truly is a work in progress! And process! It is constantly evolving it seems.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh my, I got much too far behind here again. I just read through quickly and am so glad we are continuing. Thank you Julie for carrying us along and De Etta for starting us anew.
> Barbara, your garden is extraordinary- thanks for sharing.
> JanetLee your are so skillful in your sweater creation for your dh. Great design and color!
> Melanie, nice progress on all your projects.
> Sorry for not responding to everyone. I will see you over at the next lp.


Thank you, Caryn. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And thanks to Julie for hosting us again.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This was directed to Joyce but I too love the feel of a physical book. I love my Kindles, but I put both of them in large leather covers. An e-reader is fantastic as you can carry thousands of books in one small package and if you have a 'book emergency' you can get it quickly. There are people who have been scanning older out of print books and uploading them. With e-publishing independent authors are abounding.
> 
> I miss bookstores too. Even the chain bookstores are essentially cafes with magazine racks now. I realize I am part of the problem, I just don't buy as many physical books as I used to.
> 
> ...


So agree on this one. A book in hand or propped open at the table is my cup of tea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> So agree on this one. A book in hand or propped open at the table is my cup of tea.


Many thanks, Julie for all that you do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Many thanks, Julie for all that you do.


Why, thank you Bev!


----------

